# Still waiting to O after chemical 2 weeks ago..anyone else? :0(



## rainydays9

Hi all :flower:
Had a chemical on 10th-12th april
Now on cd19 and still no positive opk
Anyone else in a similar situation?


----------



## rainydays9

Anyone?
Going crazy waiting to O here :0(


----------



## lch28

Well, I am in a similar boat. I did not have a chemical pregnancy, but I had a 2nd trimester loss at 23w6d on February 28th. I am on CD 13, still no positive opk. I know it is kind of early, but I used to ovulate CD 10.. so i am just really freaked out I wont ovulate this month. It is such an awful feeling as we just want to be pregnant again. I am going crazy as well, but we just need to remember that of course we will ovulate again. good luck and lots of baby dust


----------



## rainydays9

lch28 said:


> Well, I am in a similar boat. I did not have a chemical pregnancy, but I had a 2nd trimester loss at 23w6d on February 28th. I am on CD 13, still no positive opk. I know it is kind of early, but I used to ovulate CD 10.. so i am just really freaked out I wont ovulate this month. It is such an awful feeling as we just want to be pregnant again. I am going crazy as well, but we just need to remember that of course we will ovulate again. good luck and lots of baby dust

So sorry for your loss:hugs:
I usually ovulate on cd 18 and i have been on the day for the past few months, so im really stressing myself out now thinking im not going to at all this cycle, and you're def right about really wanting to be pregnant again.
I have read that it can be delayed by a week or two after a chemical/mc ..just didnt think it would for me.
Did you have AF on time last month?


----------



## moter98

Me! I am on cd13 after chemical and no positive opk yet. I always have a +opk by cd13 or earlier. Has me slightly worried I won't even ov at all this cycle.


----------



## rainydays9

moter98 said:


> Me! I am on cd13 after chemical and no positive opk yet. I always have a +opk by cd13 or earlier. Has me slightly worried I won't even ov at all this cycle.

hi :flower:
I was really worried i wasnt going to O too but i got a +opk last night and this morning, cd 20 and 21 which is about 4 days late for me :thumbup:
Just got to wait for the temp rise now to confirm
Fingers xd for u now too :dust:


----------



## moter98

Hey, I got one last night too! Only we did not bd due to some health problems that came up. Looks like I'm gonna need a strong antibiotic and didn't want to risk any harm to a baby should I get pregant. I suppose it's still possible to get a bfp since we bd last sat, but I thought it best we wait. It sucks, but there is always next month. And at least I know I'm ovulating again!


----------



## rainydays9

moter98 said:


> Hey, I got one last night too! Only we did not bd due to some health problems that came up. Looks like I'm gonna need a strong antibiotic and didn't want to risk any harm to a baby should I get pregant. I suppose it's still possible to get a bfp since we bd last sat, but I thought it best we wait. It sucks, but there is always next month. And at least I know I'm ovulating again!

Thats a shame, hope you are better soon.
You never know the bd-ing on sat might just do it:thumbup: i am sure your Dr would be able to sort you a baby-friendly anti-biotic if needed
Strange that we had our + opk on same night, i think its almost like as soon as you vent about it to someone else, up it pops!


----------



## moter98

rainydays9 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I got one last night too! Only we did not bd due to some health problems that came up. Looks like I'm gonna need a strong antibiotic and didn't want to risk any harm to a baby should I get pregant. I suppose it's still possible to get a bfp since we bd last sat, but I thought it best we wait. It sucks, but there is always next month. And at least I know I'm ovulating again!
> 
> Thats a shame, hope you are better soon.
> You never know the bd-ing on sat might just do it:thumbup: i am sure your Dr would be able to sort you a baby-friendly anti-biotic if needed
> Strange that we had our + opk on same night, i think its almost like as soon as you vent about it to someone else, up it pops!Click to expand...

hahaha! so true! just in case, i will mention to dr that we are ttc and there is a slight possibility of pregnancy. it was so hard to let this chance slip by, what with seeing that darn + opk, but what was meant to be will be i guess. and there is always next month. i see my FS next week so i have high hopes to be pregnant again soon. and hopefully will be all done with tests for awhile. between the chemical, being sick, and my tests next week, my arms will look like pin cushions, lol!


----------



## rainydays9

I hate needles so i dont envy you at all:nope:
A break for a month may be good anyway i have read lots of posts saying that doctors have advised to wait before trying again, it cant do any harm i guess but i was just too impatient and really want to be pregnant again:wacko:


----------



## moter98

rainydays9 said:


> I hate needles so i dont envy you at all:nope:
> A break for a month may be good anyway i have read lots of posts saying that doctors have advised to wait before trying again, it cant do any harm i guess but i was just too impatient and really want to be pregnant again:wacko:

oddly enough, i used to have a blood draw phobia. i would almost pass out everytime. so embarrassing! but then i had my DS and after that blood draws are a breeze, lol! i did wait one cycle after my first chemical to try again, but it took my 9 cycles after that to get a bfp so i was wanting to try again right away. oh well, it's all for a reason i know. and what's waiting a few more weeks really. i've waited this long.
hope you get your bfp this cycle though! then i will join you shortly after. :flower:


----------



## rainydays9

moter98 said:


> rainydays9 said:
> 
> 
> I hate needles so i dont envy you at all:nope:
> A break for a month may be good anyway i have read lots of posts saying that doctors have advised to wait before trying again, it cant do any harm i guess but i was just too impatient and really want to be pregnant again:wacko:
> 
> oddly enough, i used to have a blood draw phobia. i would almost pass out everytime. so embarrassing! but then i had my DS and after that blood draws are a breeze, lol! i did wait one cycle after my first chemical to try again, but it took my 9 cycles after that to get a bfp so i was wanting to try again right away. oh well, it's all for a reason i know. and what's waiting a few more weeks really. i've waited this long.
> hope you get your bfp this cycle though! then i will join you shortly after. :flower:Click to expand...

That would be fab but im not getting my hopes up, or im trying not too!
Im relieved that i appear to have Od ( no temp rise yet ) 
9 cycles is a long time to wait, poor you, fingers crossed it will be much quicker this time:thumbup:
Do you take baby aspirin? might be worth a try as you have had a previous chemical


----------



## rainydays9

Oh and 3 children later i still have a needle phobia :wacko:


----------



## moter98

rainydays9 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainydays9 said:
> 
> 
> I hate needles so i dont envy you at all:nope:
> A break for a month may be good anyway i have read lots of posts saying that doctors have advised to wait before trying again, it cant do any harm i guess but i was just too impatient and really want to be pregnant again:wacko:
> 
> oddly enough, i used to have a blood draw phobia. i would almost pass out everytime. so embarrassing! but then i had my DS and after that blood draws are a breeze, lol! i did wait one cycle after my first chemical to try again, but it took my 9 cycles after that to get a bfp so i was wanting to try again right away. oh well, it's all for a reason i know. and what's waiting a few more weeks really. i've waited this long.
> hope you get your bfp this cycle though! then i will join you shortly after. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> That would be fab but im not getting my hopes up, or im trying not too!
> Im relieved that i appear to have Od ( no temp rise yet )
> 9 cycles is a long time to wait, poor you, fingers crossed it will be much quicker this time:thumbup:
> Do you take baby aspirin? might be worth a try as you have had a previous chemicalClick to expand...

i didn't get a temp rise yet either! was kinda surprised. i'm sure we will see a rise tomorrow. i was gonna take it as soon as i got a + opk, but since the stupid health problem i didn't bother taking it this cycle. i will mention it to dr next week and see if he wants me to take it. 

what i did was bring my DS with me to my blood draws. he distracted me enough so that it wasn't such a big deal anymore. and i had to put on a brave face for him. :)


----------



## moter98

just wanted to give you an update. my results came back that i have a minor parasite, probably contracted through contaminated drinking water (be careful of restaurant water!) dr said it will resolve on its own and no need for meds! wish he could have told me that a few days ago and wouldn't have missed the BD, haha! but hey, you never know, we bd 3-4 days before ov, maybe i still have a slight chance yet. :)
just had to share this news cause i'm so excited for them.....my brother is having TRIPLETS!!!!!!


----------



## rainydays9

moter98 said:


> just wanted to give you an update. my results came back that i have a minor parasite, probably contracted through contaminated drinking water (be careful of restaurant water!) dr said it will resolve on its own and no need for meds! wish he could have told me that a few days ago and wouldn't have missed the BD, haha! but hey, you never know, we bd 3-4 days before ov, maybe i still have a slight chance yet. :)
> just had to share this news cause i'm so excited for them.....my brother is having TRIPLETS!!!!!!

Wow how exciting for them,:happydance: thats the start of some really hard work for them!
Glad you have your results, it sounds really nasty:wacko:poor you.
Have you had your temp rise? if not it may be worth still trying too. Fingers crossed for the bd that you did manage, it only takes one time :dust:
Mine went up today so thats good long as it stays up there


----------



## moter98

Looks like our cycles are in synch. My temp went up this morning too!
Yeah it's been miserable but I'm happy to finally have an answer an that it's something less serious that doesn't even need antibiotics. FX dh has that super sperm, lol!


----------



## Little J

i know you already got your +OPK but after my march early MC i OVed a week later than i normally would have with my normall cycle (usually ov CD18-20 as well) 

I got BFP before my first AF after the MC but lost that baby as well....and now im still waiting to OV this time around.... BUT im only on CD17 so im assuming i should OV around CD25-CD27 like my last MC?

But who knows! i hate waiting it out.... so frustrating


----------



## moter98

So sorry for your losses! Have you spoken with a dr about it yet?


----------



## Little J

yes, usually they dont start testing until after youve had a 3rd. but i didnt tolerate that so i just annoyed the hell outta the nurses until they got the Dr. to do some testing.... i mean they are limited to what they can do right now but they tested my blood originally to see how far along i was with my 2nd pregnancy but i ended up MC the next day when the results came in (which showed my HCG levels were low...obviously bc i was MC) 

But they had me come back in to draw more blood to see what blood type i was to see if i was rh-. which Im not (if ur rh- it could cause your body to treat the baby like a foreign object which causes early MC's) 
My Dr. then said that when i get another BFP to come in asap so they can test my blood again for my progesterone levels. If they are too low, it would be whats causing my early MC's

My Dr. thinks there is nothing wrong with me and thats its just been the bad luck of the draw

I self prescribed low dose aspirin for myself tho to help get better blood flow to my uterus and to help with implantation. I guess we will see if that works! taking that wont harm myself or the baby and it has actually helped alot of women who have had mutltiple early MC's


----------



## moter98

Glad you insisted! How long have you been ttc? That might have something to do with why they didn't want to test you yet. I've had two losses and the only reason they will see me now is because I've been ttc for a year now. Hoping it's something as easy as low progesterone. Or even just two flukes. I hope that's what it is for all of us.


----------



## Little J

moter98 said:


> Glad you insisted! How long have you been ttc? That might have something to do with why they didn't want to test you yet. I've had two losses and the only reason they will see me now is because I've been ttc for a year now. Hoping it's something as easy as low progesterone. Or even just two flukes. I hope that's what it is for all of us.

agreed!

we havent used protection for 4 months before we got our BFP (we only started really trying for like 2 of those months). So it hasnt been long for us at all but still doesnt hurt any less.... I just hope this next one we can get it figured out as to what is going on or have my sticky bean on my own! Good luck to u dear!

What CD are u on?


----------



## lch28

> So sorry for your loss:hugs:
> I usually ovulate on cd 18 and i have been on the day for the past few months, so im really stressing myself out now thinking im not going to at all this cycle, and you're def right about really wanting to be pregnant again.
> I have read that it can be delayed by a week or two after a chemical/mc ..just didnt think it would for me.
> Did you have AF on time last month?

Hello sorry I forgot to reply to this, last month was my first AF after my loss at 23 weeks :cry: It came 7 weeks after the labor. Ovulation can be delayed by any loss of pregnancy. My doctor told me that since I was almost 6 months it can be delayed for months :cry: almost wish she never told me that


----------



## moter98

Little J said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you insisted! How long have you been ttc? That might have something to do with why they didn't want to test you yet. I've had two losses and the only reason they will see me now is because I've been ttc for a year now. Hoping it's something as easy as low progesterone. Or even just two flukes. I hope that's what it is for all of us.
> 
> agreed!
> 
> we havent used protection for 4 months before we got our BFP (we only started really trying for like 2 of those months). So it hasnt been long for us at all but still doesnt hurt any less.... I just hope this next one we can get it figured out as to what is going on or have my sticky bean on my own! Good luck to u dear!
> 
> What CD are u on?Click to expand...

Good luck to you. :) I'm 1dpo today but slim chance of a bfp this cycle. That's ok though cause there is always next cycle


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> So sorry for your loss:hugs:
> I usually ovulate on cd 18 and i have been on the day for the past few months, so im really stressing myself out now thinking im not going to at all this cycle, and you're def right about really wanting to be pregnant again.
> I have read that it can be delayed by a week or two after a chemical/mc ..just didnt think it would for me.
> Did you have AF on time last month?
> 
> Hello sorry I forgot to reply to this, last month was my first AF after my loss at 23 weeks :cry: It came 7 weeks after the labor. Ovulation can be delayed by any loss of pregnancy. My doctor told me that since I was almost 6 months it can be delayed for months :cry: almost wish she never told me thatClick to expand...

Oh my, that's a long time to have to wait! I hope that's not the case for you


----------



## lch28

I hope not either, I have talked to girls on here who O'd after first cycle so I am hoping. I just peed on the stick, going to check it now


----------



## lch28

*sigh* negative. i hate this. maybe it is just too early, i am only on cd15 and i noticed i am a bit wetter down stairs. hopefully ewcm and ovulation is on its way


----------



## Little J

moter98 said:


> Little J said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Glad you insisted! How long have you been ttc? That might have something to do with why they didn't want to test you yet. I've had two losses and the only reason they will see me now is because I've been ttc for a year now. Hoping it's something as easy as low progesterone. Or even just two flukes. I hope that's what it is for all of us.
> 
> agreed!
> 
> we havent used protection for 4 months before we got our BFP (we only started really trying for like 2 of those months). So it hasnt been long for us at all but still doesnt hurt any less.... I just hope this next one we can get it figured out as to what is going on or have my sticky bean on my own! Good luck to u dear!
> 
> What CD are u on?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you. :) I'm 1dpo today but slim chance of a bfp this cycle. That's ok though cause there is always next cycleClick to expand...

U never know! :flower:


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> *sigh* negative. i hate this. maybe it is just too early, i am only on cd15 and i noticed i am a bit wetter down stairs. hopefully ewcm and ovulation is on its way

Could be on its way within a few days then!


----------



## lch28

i hope so, i can't help but feel so negative, i guess that is normal after a loss. I just can't stop thinking about how id be 32 weeks today, and wouldn't be worrying about this ovulation crap. i have some hope, because my angel was not a planned pregnancy, we were using withdrawal method except for one time and that one time gave me my baby girl.


----------



## Little J

lch28 said:


> i hope so, i can't help but feel so negative, i guess that is normal after a loss. I just can't stop thinking about how id be 32 weeks today, and wouldn't be worrying about this ovulation crap. i have some hope, because my angel was not a planned pregnancy, we were using withdrawal method except for one time and that one time gave me my baby girl.

im proof that you can ov before a AF! bc i got a BFP right at my first MC

It can happen!! :)


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> i hope so, i can't help but feel so negative, i guess that is normal after a loss. I just can't stop thinking about how id be 32 weeks today, and wouldn't be worrying about this ovulation crap. i have some hope, because my angel was not a planned pregnancy, we were using withdrawal method except for one time and that one time gave me my baby girl.

It isn't fair that your baby got taken away so soon! I hope you can find done healing soon. It must be so very hard to experience a loss so far into pregnancy. Take the time to grieve for your loss, however you need to.:hugs:


----------



## lch28

It was very hard, the day before we had just took a big trip to Babys R Us, we got her clothes, a changing table, a crib, a bassinet, stroller, car seat. We picked out the outfit I wanted to bring her home in, my fiancee ordered pictures to be taken professionally after she was born and we bought the most adorable tiny dress and outfits for us for family photos. It is so painful to know that is all gone, and the fact that i just keep thinking i am not going to O this month is making me lose my mind. I just need to be pregnant again. I know it won't take the pain away of losing my Sophia but i just need a healthy baby in my arms. Good luck to all you ladies, lets all hope for bfps!


----------



## moter98

Oh that is heartbreaking! I hope you get your bfp real soon.


----------



## lch28

thank you, me too. first i need to ovulate ugh. i even told my fiancee i wouldn't buy the opks, because he knows i am a huge worrier and would completely dwell on it all day. obviously i went back on my word =[


----------



## keepthefaithx

When you have a miscarriage your cycle will be a little wonky your body was gearing up for pregnancy and it abruptly stopped...its not unusual for you not to o 2 weeks after a loss

i had my first loss in august i didnt o til a month after, the 2nd time it was like 2-3 weeks after dont remember

but just sit tight it will happen soon hun fxd


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> thank you, me too. first i need to ovulate ugh. i even told my fiancee i wouldn't buy the opks, because he knows i am a huge worrier and would completely dwell on it all day. obviously i went back on my word =[

There is no way I couldn't use opk's anymore. I've been at this awhile now, and with everything I've learned about ttc and know now, I can't unknow. It would stress me out much more not to know I think. I know everyone says to relax and it will happen, blah, blah, blah, but that's just not in my nature. And it turns out all my charting efforts and opk's will come in handy when I meet with the dr next week


----------



## rainydays9

moter98 said:


> Looks like our cycles are in synch. My temp went up this morning too!
> Yeah it's been miserable but I'm happy to finally have an answer an that it's something less serious that doesn't even need antibiotics. FX dh has that super sperm, lol!

Yes we do seem to be in synch, hopefully we will get bfp's in synch too:thumbup:
Have to keep each other updated through this thread:flower:


----------



## lch28

yeah, my loss was 9 weeks ago. i thought i noticed some ewcm today, except it only stretched like, a centimeter. is that still ewcm?


----------



## moter98

rainydays9 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like our cycles are in synch. My temp went up this morning too!
> Yeah it's been miserable but I'm happy to finally have an answer an that it's something less serious that doesn't even need antibiotics. FX dh has that super sperm, lol!
> 
> Yes we do seem to be in synch, hopefully we will get bfp's in synch too:thumbup:
> Have to keep each other updated through this thread:flower:Click to expand...

That would be so awesome! Yep, any bfp's have to be updated.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> yeah, my loss was 9 weeks ago. i thought i noticed some ewcm today, except it only stretched like, a centimeter. is that still ewcm?

I think it's the start. Defo fertile cm. get to bd girl! 
I sometimes never even get the ewcm, that I notice anyway when I have a positive opk.


----------



## rainydays9

lch28 said:


> So sorry for your loss:hugs:
> I usually ovulate on cd 18 and i have been on the day for the past few months, so im really stressing myself out now thinking im not going to at all this cycle, and you're def right about really wanting to be pregnant again.
> I have read that it can be delayed by a week or two after a chemical/mc ..just didnt think it would for me.
> Did you have AF on time last month?
> 
> Hello sorry I forgot to reply to this, last month was my first AF after my loss at 23 weeks :cry: It came 7 weeks after the labor. Ovulation can be delayed by any loss of pregnancy. My doctor told me that since I was almost 6 months it can be delayed for months :cry: almost wish she never told me thatClick to expand...

Oh i really hope you dont have to wait months :cry:
Hopefully as you have had af once since your loss :hugs: it may start to sort itself out again now.
It really is torture waiting i know that much:flower:


----------



## rainydays9

lch28 said:


> It was very hard, the day before we had just took a big trip to Babys R Us, we got her clothes, a changing table, a crib, a bassinet, stroller, car seat. We picked out the outfit I wanted to bring her home in, my fiancee ordered pictures to be taken professionally after she was born and we bought the most adorable tiny dress and outfits for us for family photos. It is so painful to know that is all gone, and the fact that i just keep thinking i am not going to O this month is making me lose my mind. I just need to be pregnant again. I know it won't take the pain away of losing my Sophia but i just need a healthy baby in my arms. Good luck to all you ladies, lets all hope for bfps!

I cant imagine what you have gone through and i really hope that you O soon and get your bfp too, so you can hold your rainbow baby in your arms x


----------



## lch28

thank you ladies i hope we all get our rainbows . having a loss is so hard we deserve to have our babies. i think i am starting to get fertile cm so i will definetly be bding alot. testing if i miss af on the seventeenth. wanted to ask if you ovulate after cd14 does expected date for af change to two weeks after you o or should i keep it at four weeks after last af?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> thank you ladies i hope we all get our rainbows . having a loss is so hard we deserve to have our babies. i think i am starting to get fertile cm so i will definetly be bding alot. testing if i miss af on the seventeenth. wanted to ask if you ovulate after cd14 does expected date for af change to two weeks after you o or should i keep it at four weeks after last af?

Do you know what your normal luteal phase length was before? That usually doesn't change by more than 2 days. Mine is always 12-14 days.


----------



## lch28

i have no clue, my last pregnancy was a total surprise, we weren't really preventing but usually we used withdrawal method. one day fiancee got a little too carried away and didn't pull out and i got pregnant. my opk was negative again today i am on cd16. i am so sad


----------



## moter98

could still be coming yet! what did dr say about when it would happen?


----------



## lch28

well i saw her on cd6 , my LH level was 4 that day. But anyways she told me it could come on time, be late, or not come at all this month. Now she is away till Monday and I really wanted to talk to her last week. I hope i am not bothering her, she must think i am crazy. I literally called her for every little thing when i was pregnant. (except when i felt pressure which was due to my preterm labor) i hate myself for that. i just figured pressure was normal as i was starting to get real big and the baby was growing very fast. stupid me..

she always says it takes time. and to relax.. much easier said then done doc


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> well i saw her on cd6 , my LH level was 4 that day. But anyways she told me it could come on time, be late, or not come at all this month. Now she is away till Monday and I really wanted to talk to her last week. I hope i am not bothering her, she must think i am crazy. I literally called her for every little thing when i was pregnant. (except when i felt pressure which was due to my preterm labor) i hate myself for that. i just figured pressure was normal as i was starting to get real big and the baby was growing very fast. stupid me..
> 
> she always says it takes time. and to relax.. much easier said then done doc

you are not late in your cycle yet. ov is not considered late until it is after cd21 i believe so you are still right on track. i hope you ov soon! do NOT blame yourself, how were you supposed to know it wasn't normal? i felt pressure too during my pregnancy. there isn't anything you could have done differently and it's not your fault. no more hating yourself about that!!!!


----------



## lch28

I knoww I try so hard and my fiancee gets kinda mad. its just that i have an incompetent cervix, and if i had said something before i was bleeding, they would have given me an internal and i wouldn't have been so dilated. if you are not too much dilated you can get an emergency cerclage and a lot of times that saves a pregnancy. I was 5 cm dilated when i got to the hospital! 5!! i couldn't believe it i was in no pain. and that is why it is an incompetent cervix. 

anyway, i saw something on google that says if you O past cd16 there isn't much chance of pregnancy and if you do get pregnant there is a high chance of miscarriage. i hope that isn't true...


----------



## moter98

There is no way you could have known. Drs don't even know unless they are looking specifically for that, and still then there are no guarantees. The good news is now that they know it can prevented next time. 
I have never read about late ov and no bfp. They must be meaning an ov that occurs past cd21? That is considered late ov. I know plenty of bnb'ers that don't ov till cd18-20 and that's a normal cycle. And some got bfp's.


----------



## lch28

did you get a +opk this month? what day?


----------



## moter98

I did. I o'd 2 days later than normal, but I just had a chemical sonny hormones never got built up. I dont have a great chance for this month anyway since we only bd 4 days before ov


----------



## lch28

Ok, I tested today, and got a negative. I ran out of digital opks so i got some cheapies and there was not even a surge line! Just a control. I thought that there is always a surge line but it will be lighter and get darker close to O. I am on cd17 and in tears. I feel like i am out for this month.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> Ok, I tested today, and got a negative. I ran out of digital opks so i got some cheapies and there was not even a surge line! Just a control. I thought that there is always a surge line but it will be lighter and get darker close to O. I am on cd17 and in tears. I feel like i am out for this month.

Some people have no line whatsoever until surge, some people always have a faint line. The concentration can make a difference too. And time of day. Afternoon and early evening are the best times to test. How long has it been now since your loss? I did a google search and it said ov can return anywhere from 2 weeks to 3 months. Everyone's body is different I guess. I hope you get the + really soon. It is excruciating waiting and wondering when it's gonna happen!


----------



## lch28

It has been almost 10 weeks. I am even more confused now, because I had ewcm today and now i am spotting???!?!?


----------



## moter98

I'm confused too! Have the IC worked for you before? I do know the clearblue and first response are more sensitive. It can take time for your cycle to regulate again, so it's a hard thing to predict


----------



## lch28

well when i used them in the beginning of my cycle i got two lines. they were relatively close in color but i don't think that it was a + . this is my first time ever using opks and i detest them.


----------



## moter98

How many times a day were you testing? If you only test once a day you can miss your surge. Especially if when you tested tr line was almost as dark as control. Whenever I get an almost positive, I get a positive opk within 2-12 hours. Since a surge can last only 12 hours it's possible to miss it completely on opk if you only test once a day. Also, temping would help you to confirm ov if the opk's aren't working for you.


----------



## lch28

Twice a day starting at cd6. I got AF last night and I am pissed. According to this website I could have O'd as early as cd3 or maybe not at all. I am so mad, af on cd17 is not supposed to happen. There goes my bfp before due date =[


----------



## moter98

so sorry, that is awful! hopefully your cycle will regulate this time and you will have a positive opk within 14 days.


----------



## lch28

I hope so, I actually realized I have one more chance of a BFP before my next due date, because if this cycle is normal (better be) i will get AF on June 2nd and my due date is June 24th. I am going to do everything I can to conceive this month. Any suggestions? The only thing I am really doing is taking my pre natal vitamins still and BDing every other day.. perhaps I should look into things to produce more fertile cm.


----------



## moter98

i think that's about all you need to do. as long as you cover your fertile window you should be fine unless you think you have problems with producing enough CM? i myself use preseed - have been for months, but only because we have always used something and i didn't want to use the kind that kills the little men. i do temp, opk, prenatals, and preseed, but that's all. i used to use mucinex and all sorts of supplements,but it never worked so i gave up. the months i didn't go overboard using all that stuff are when i got my bfp's. even though they were losses, i still got pregnant.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> I hope so, I actually realized I have one more chance of a BFP before my next due date, because if this cycle is normal (better be) i will get AF on June 2nd and my due date is June 24th. I am going to do everything I can to conceive this month. Any suggestions? The only thing I am really doing is taking my pre natal vitamins still and BDing every other day.. perhaps I should look into things to produce more fertile cm.

when you are ready, there is a really good book you should read if this is your sort of thing. another BNB'er suggested it to me and it has really helped me find peace and healing with my losses. i think it helped me a lot through this second one. i feel like i didn't take it as hard this time. it's called Heaven Is For Real by Todd Burpo. Great book.


----------



## lch28

I am reading a book right now called Love Mom: A Mother's Journey from Loss to Hope (Cynthia Baseman) . I really like it. I will look into that other one. I don't really know If i have a problem with cm, i had some right before I got my period. I heard just taking 3 tbsps of robitussin a day during fertile period can help..


----------



## lch28

What pre natals do you take? i take prefera ob. its so expensive but it has many good things in it


----------



## moter98

i actually just take my local grocery store brand prenatals. they are cheap - topcare brand - but they the same vitamins and same amounts as the more expensive stuff, plus they have iron, which i for sure want in my multivitamin cause i don't eat a ton of meat.


----------



## lch28

Yeah, I would most likely be taking those too, but I ordered a whole 9 month supply when I got pregnant and still have 4 boxes left so may as well use them. I think I am going to start temping this month. Except I didn't do it yesterday or today and period started last night. Do you have to temp during your period? or can you start after it starts


----------



## moter98

You can start now. You really don't need to temp durin AF because temps can be so up and down. I do just because I HAVE to have a complete chart or it drives me crazy, lol!


----------



## lch28

Okay i think i will start after AF.. is vaginally better then orally?


----------



## moter98

vaginally is more accurate, but i temp orally and haven't had any problems detecting ov by my temp rise.


----------



## lch28

Ok, so basically you have to take it at the same time every morning after at least 3 hours sleep without getting up? So say you usually take temp at 630 am, and 430 you have to pee, i am guessing you have to hold it and go back to sleep?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> Ok, so basically you have to take it at the same time every morning after at least 3 hours sleep without getting up? So say you usually take temp at 630 am, and 430 you have to pee, i am guessing you have to hold it and go back to sleep?

i don't really worry about that. i get up in the middle of the night. if it was an hour before, i would probably just temp quick before i got up. i always take my temp between 5-6am and sometimes get up at 4 something to pee. hasn't affected my temps enough to make major changes in my chart


----------



## lch28

Okay, cause i pee like twice in the middle of the night, as you can only imagine, during my pregnancy i woke up to pee EVERY hour once i hit twelve weeks. I was exhausted, always.


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh, me too! I've always been this way, my mom too. I figure since its a normal
Occurance for me, it won't affect my temps too much because I do the same thin every night


----------



## lch28

good thinking, i am thinking of taking fertilaid to regulate my cycle and help ovulation


----------



## moter98

That might help


----------



## lch28

I have heard it really does. It is a bit pricey though..


----------



## moter98

Oh, yeah, anything fertility related usually is. I bet your cycle regulates soon on its own.


----------



## lch28

Hope so, I am thinking maybe it is now, because this period is much more normal for me. I will start temping tomorrow morning, hope it does not matter if I didn't temp today or yesterday..


----------



## moter98

No, it won't matter. Your temps can fluctuate during AF but will regulate after AF is gone. You will have lower temps before ov then higher temps after ov. Remember, it's not one temp by itself that's important, it's the pattern. It's easy to get one wacky temp and think all sorts of things. I've done that so many times, lol! Just focus on a pattern, it will save you a lot of stress.


----------



## lch28

Ok, just realized i asked that question like 3 posts ago. Sorry i am exhausted but for some reason can not sleep. I have awful dreams ever since my loss...


----------



## moter98

I hope you find some peace soon.


----------



## lch28

Me too, i had the same nightmare as i almost always do last night. Then i wake up sad and freaked out, not a good way to start off the day especially Mondays. I am at work, surrounded by pregnant women.


----------



## moter98

That would be tough. What gets me is seeing any baby under 6 months. Just makes me ache. It will get better though and we will get our sticky beans. Just a matter of time. I see dr on wednesday. It's the same dr that helped my brother have their daughter and now they are pregnant with 3. Everyone says he is the best infertility dr around so I'm hoping he's gonna have some good news for me.


----------



## lch28

That is great. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## moter98

A year now. Two losses. Hoping thu can find something easy to fix


----------



## lch28

have you had any testing done regarding the losses?


----------



## moter98

No. Wednesday will be my first tests. They wouldn't see me after the first and we all thought it was just a fluke thing, they are so common. But after this second one I called the nurse and told her we've been trying for a year now with two losses and she scheduled me the earliest appt they had. I'm actually scheduled over a surgury time they always keep open in case they need to do one I guess. But even I dr is in surgury I can meet with the fertility team and answer all their questions first.


----------



## lch28

great, i hope all is well or it is very fixable. may i ask, were both losses chemical?

i am heading to the dr soon, i am bleeding so heavily that i am changing my pad every 30 min. sorry tmi. hope it does not interfere with ttc


----------



## moter98

First was at 6 weeks second was at 4 weeks 2 days. I think they both were considered chemicals but not sure. With the first one my hcg went up slowly for a week and half before dropping. Took like 3 weeks to pass everything. It was awful. My body just didn't realize there was nothing there anymore and was holding onto some tissue. This second time I got faint positives that kept getting lighter. By the 5th day I knew it was a chemical and called dr for a quant just to get it on record there so they would see me. My numbers came back at 8 and started bleeding next day


----------



## moter98

Hope you are ok! Are they sure they got everything in the d&c? Please see dr right away!


----------



## lch28

I didn't get a d&c, the whole placenta came out after the labor, most likely due to a nurse basically punching me in my stomach as hard as she could. I was really drugged and mad and upset and I kind of took it out on her. I didn't expect her to put all her weight into my stomach and it hurt and i called her a "crazy fu**ing bi*ch"


----------



## lch28

I think chemicals can be fixed easily. I have heard that


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> I didn't get a d&c, the whole placenta came out after the labor, most likely due to a nurse basically punching me in my stomach as hard as she could. I was really drugged and mad and upset and I kind of took it out on her. I didn't expect her to put all her weight into my stomach and it hurt and i called her a "crazy fu**ing bi*ch"

Oh. And they are sure it was complete? Maybe there was just a little bit of tissue left and your body is clearing it out now? With my first loss I bled lightly off and on for 3 1/2 weeks for I had a huge bleed. So much i almost went to er. We happened to be at a wedding am my aunt who is a nurse was there. I asked her what to do and she told me if I felt weak or passed huge clots tongi to er. But I didn't so just waited it out and by next morning it died down to like a heavy AF flow.
Lol at calling nurse names. My placenta wouldn't come out at all with DS dr pushed on my stomach so much. It was horrible. Then he had to manually remove it. Didnt know there could be so much pain. It was torture! There was no name calling there. All I could do was scream and scream. Good thing I was the only woman in labor that night, ha!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> I think chemicals can be fixed easily. I have heard that

I hope so. It could be so many things. Just depends what it is I guess. I guess it's possible I have some uterine scarring from the placenta accreta and Its causing problems with inplantation. Hope it's not that. I'm hoping I just have low progesterone. That should be easy enough to fix.


----------



## lch28

i hope it is not that also. i went to the dr and she is sending me for an ultrasound next week, she thinks they may have left some of the placenta but i really disagree.. maybe because i want to disagree, but i have no foul discharge and i feel like, if i still had placenta 8 weeks later i would have an infection and feel sick. i feel fine. i also remember the whole thing came out. she said i could just be having a heavy period or it may be that. then she said id have to have a d&c which i am really upset about because it will delay ttcing and i know d&cs can make it hard to conceive if you get scar tissue. so i am really sad i cried all afternoon. 

low progesterone is a very easy thing to fix also. hopefully you will know soon what is going on


----------



## moter98

are you still bleeding heavily? soaking a pad in an hour or less is a sign that not everything was expelled. that being said, i did have a heavy bleed with just my early mc and i do believe that is when the final tissue was released. if the bleeding lets up, it could be that there was something left over, but your body expelled it on its own. my heavy bleeding lasted about 8 hours. but i never felt weak or like i was going to pass out and i had no clots at all. if you have any of those sypmtoms, you should get into dr or er right away.


----------



## moter98

i hope you don't need a d&c! you would think after all this time something other symptoms would have presented themselves if placenta wasn't completly expelled.


----------



## moter98

i've just done some reading about your problem and it says they usually do a d&c or give you medication to help kill or detach the tissue. maybe you want ask about trying medication first? i suppose it's up to your dr and how serious they think it is.


----------



## lch28

I want the medication, i really dont want a D&C at all.. she said there may be some tissue left the bleeding has lightened up a bit i am not soaking through a pad over night or anything. i couldn't get an ultrasound until Monday . which i think is silly, because can't you get really sick if you still have tissue? and wouldn't it be weird to begin to bleed actually 10 weeks after the fact not 8? id think id feel really sick and have a foul odor and i dont have either of those things. i only bled for 2 1/2 weeks after labor, it was heavy but then it went away on March 14 and I got AF on April 19th, now i have AF again, atleast i am hoping thats what it is


----------



## moter98

It took me 3 1/2 weeks to pass everything for an early loss. It was not the norm but what my body did. I had no pain or infection either. 
Did they test the hcg out? If it went down to zero then I wouldn't think it was from leftover tissue. If you didn't test it out, I would guess you had leftover tissue, hence why you didn't ovulate yet. This bleed could be your body expelling the last of the tissue on its own. If the bleeding is dying down and goes away, that would be my guess. What you describe is exactly how my last bleed went for my first loss. (it just happened in a shorter time frame) i did test out my hcg and it didn't go back down to non pregnant level till that last bleed was over


----------



## lch28

My HCG is at a non pregnant level.. my hormones are all normal and when i got my blood test last month at cd6 my LH was at a normal follicular level. I mean, i never have worn pads in my life, always tampons. They were always saturated too, maybe I have always had a heavy flow but never really noticed because i never felt it coming out. Also i couldn't get an ultrasound till next Monday, i think if my doctor was mostly sure that it was retained placenta she would have sent me to the ER. She said if the ultrasound is normal and I dont O this month she would start me on clomid if i wanted. I don't know how i feel about that. Maybe I should give it a few more months. I don't know much about clomid


----------



## moter98

I wouldn't think it was any retained product then. Maybe just a heavy flow. Especially since its let up now. Your AF can be heavier for a few months after a loss. My SIL took Clomid. I don't know much about it either, but I will take it if my dr thinks it might help me get and sustain a pregnancy. After a year of ttc I'm ready to try just about anything 
Your dr must not be too concerned. Normally they get you in right away if suspected retained products because it is a dangerous situation and can lead to hemmorage. It would be odd for you to only have symptoms this late after loss. I'm sure she's just ordered the scan to make sure it all looks ok


----------



## lch28

I hope because having a D&C will be a big blow, i have an incompetent cervix and there is a chance the D&C will weaken it even more. That is a no no for me. It will put off TTC, this month is my only chance of getting a BFP before my due date. It is crazy to think I would have had my Sophia in 7 weeks..:cry: I have got to stop dwelling on that but I cant,every week I am just thinking about how far along I'd be now. I started thinking about it today, that i am going to be terrified with my next pregnancy. I can not, not, not, lose another baby.


----------



## lch28

Aww i am sorry you have been trying for a year? When is your appointment with the fertility specialist? Keep me posted, I hope he can help you guys get your sticky bean!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> I hope because having a D&C will be a big blow, i have an incompetent cervix and there is a chance the D&C will weaken it even more. That is a no no for me. It will put off TTC, this month is my only chance of getting a BFP before my due date. It is crazy to think I would have had my Sophia in 7 weeks..:cry: I have got to stop dwelling on that but I cant,every week I am just thinking about how far along I'd be now. I started thinking about it today, that i am going to be terrified with my next pregnancy. I can not, not, not, lose another baby.

I've learned not to put too much emphasis on deadlines. My first due date came and went with no bfp. Try not to put so much focus on that date. It will only drive you mad and make the healing process harder. And when that due date comes, take the day to grieve and be sad, then pick yourself up and keep going. It's gonna be tough, but just try to remember that it will get better.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> Aww i am sorry you have been trying for a year? When is your appointment with the fertility specialist? Keep me posted, I hope he can help you guys get your sticky bean!

Yep, a very long year. My appt is tomorrow afternoon. I think I may even get started with some bloodwork. So happy to be on my way to answers.


----------



## lch28

moter98 said:


> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> I hope because having a D&C will be a big blow, i have an incompetent cervix and there is a chance the D&C will weaken it even more. That is a no no for me. It will put off TTC, this month is my only chance of getting a BFP before my due date. It is crazy to think I would have had my Sophia in 7 weeks..:cry: I have got to stop dwelling on that but I cant,every week I am just thinking about how far along I'd be now. I started thinking about it today, that i am going to be terrified with my next pregnancy. I can not, not, not, lose another baby.
> 
> I've learned not to put too much emphasis on deadlines. My first due date came and went with no bfp. Try not to put so much focus on that date. It will only drive you mad and make the healing process harder. And when that due date comes, take the day to grieve and be sad, then pick yourself up and keep going. It's gonna be tough, but just try to remember that it will get better.Click to expand...

That is good advice. I almost feel like things will get harder after the due date because I will know I am supposed to have my baby with me. I am hoping that once my cycle gets to normal (maybe it is doing so now) that i will get a BFP within a few months. My last pregnancy wasn't planned. I am also thinking of switching doctors. I do like my OB but when i was still pregnant I called the office and told them I had pressure, was not feeling my baby move and was passing globs of cervical mucus. They said all was well and 2 days later I lost my baby. I try not to point the blame on them but i think i would feel more comfortable with a different ob. I will be seeing a High risk Dr of course but they will be working with who ever my OB is. I really like my doctor but i think i would feel better with a different one. Then i also feel like my Doctor knows my whole situation. Not sure about that one yet. Fiancee wants me to go to a whole new doctor.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lch28 said:
> 
> 
> I hope because having a D&C will be a big blow, i have an incompetent cervix and there is a chance the D&C will weaken it even more. That is a no no for me. It will put off TTC, this month is my only chance of getting a BFP before my due date. It is crazy to think I would have had my Sophia in 7 weeks..:cry: I have got to stop dwelling on that but I cant,every week I am just thinking about how far along I'd be now. I started thinking about it today, that i am going to be terrified with my next pregnancy. I can not, not, not, lose another baby.
> 
> I've learned not to put too much emphasis on deadlines. My first due date came and went with no bfp. Try not to put so much focus on that date. It will only drive you mad and make the healing process harder. And when that due date comes, take the day to grieve and be sad, then pick yourself up and keep going. It's gonna be tough, but just try to remember that it will get better.Click to expand...
> 
> That is good advice. I almost feel like things will get harder after the due date because I will know I am supposed to have my baby with me. I am hoping that once my cycle gets to normal (maybe it is doing so now) that i will get a BFP within a few months. My last pregnancy wasn't planned. I am also thinking of switching doctors. I do like my OB but when i was still pregnant I called the office and told them I had pressure, was not feeling my baby move and was passing globs of cervical mucus. They said all was well and 2 days later I lost my baby. I try not to point the blame on them but i think i would feel more comfortable with a different ob. I will be seeing a High risk Dr of course but they will be working with who ever my OB is. I really like my doctor but i think i would feel better with a different one. Then i also feel like my Doctor knows my whole situation. Not sure about that one yet. Fiancee wants me to go to a whole new doctor.Click to expand...

I agree with your fiancée. If you are not comfortable with your OB, see a different one. I dont know if they should have told you to come in or not, but my OB had me come in when I called about having frequent Braxton hicks contractions around 30 weeks. It was happening every minute for an hour. They said better to safe and check it out. I know it's not the same situation as your symptoms, but I would hope if i called with concerns like yours they would have at least let me come in and be checked


----------



## lch28

Yes, I think they also know they should have done that. My fiancee wants to go to a lawyer. I feel weird about it like i am trying to make money off of my baby's death. Is that your son in the picture?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> Yes, I think they also know they should have done that. My fiancee wants to go to a lawyer. I feel weird about it like i am trying to make money off of my baby's death. Is that your son in the picture?

I'm sure they know they should have now. I guess you could ask a lawyer if they think you have a case. 
Yes that's my son. He's gonna be 2 next month. Conceived easily and pregnancy went well except for they found a birth defect at 20 week scan. He has a right club foot but was corrected at 2 months old. Now he wears the Ponseti brace for 12 hours a day till he's 4 or 5 years old. No big deal really. It was before he was born but not now. When the dr told me-same dr I'm seeing tomorrow- he told me there was something wrong with my baby, then said he had to go check something and left me in the room by myself for 5 minutes. Inwas freaking out wondering what was wrong with my baby. I guess he was checking on whether it was in both feet or just one, but he should have known that before he came in to talk to me. After the birth I switched OB 's cause I was and still am so upset that he did that to me. But, he is the best FS in the area, so I just have to suck it up. He is a very good dr, but a horrible people person


----------



## lch28

> I'm sure they know they should have now. I guess you could ask a lawyer if they think you have a case.
> Yes that's my son. He's gonna be 2 next month. Conceived easily and pregnancy went well except for they found a birth defect at 20 week scan. He has a right club foot but was corrected at 2 months old. Now he wears the Ponseti brace for 12 hours a day till he's 4 or 5 years old. No big deal really. It was before he was born but not now. When the dr told me-same dr I'm seeing tomorrow- he told me there was something wrong with my baby, then said he had to go check something and left me in the room by myself for 5 minutes. Inwas freaking out wondering what was wrong with my baby. I guess he was checking on whether it was in both feet or just one, but he should have known that before he came in to talk to me. After the birth I switched OB 's cause I was and still am so upset that he did that to me. But, he is the best FS in the area, so I just have to suck it up. He is a very good dr, but a horrible people person

He is adorable :hugs: I am glad that he is okay. UMM that is crazy that the doctor did that. You can't tell a pregnant women something is wrong with the baby then leave the room with no further explanation! He should not have said anything till he checked whatever he was checking. Glad it was nothing life threatening. Were you really upset when your son got surgery so young? I would be a mess .


----------



## moter98

I know! He was always like that do I shouldn't have been surprised. Scared the crap out of me many times during my pregnancy. I know now to take what he says with a grain of salt. DS did not ever need major surgury. His foot was slowly stretched through a series of 5 castings. Before the last cast was put on, they made a needle sized incision and cut the heel
Cord to lengthen it. Took 10 minutes! After 6 weeks he was fully corrected and into the shoes/bar. It just maintains correction at this point. The theory is that when they get a bit older their bones harden and stop the foot from relapsing. He has a 6% chance of relapse after age 4-5 so it will just be a waiting game.


----------



## lch28

I hope all is well with him. Is he able to walk if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## moter98

Yes he walks and runs perfectly. His right foot and calf are permanently smaller than the other, but not extremely noticeable. A shoe size difference of 1/2-1 size smaller and the calf is about 1/2-1 inch smaller. It shouldn't affect much later in life. That calf and foot will always be weaker than the other but not by much. Some athletes have been born with club foot and it didn't stop them from doing what they love.
We did have the best dr for him. We travel to a different state for his treatment. We go about every 8 months now. Dr just looks at his foot and sends us home again


----------



## lch28

:hugs::hugs: i am glad to here it. How old was he when he began walking? Did it delay it at all?


----------



## moter98

He was about 14 months. He rolled over at 5 months crawled at 9 months. He was on the later side but still within normal range. But he also had to learn to do it all in a brace too. The brace/shoes weigh a pound. That's a lot when you are small. He wore the brace 23 hours a day from about 2-5 1/2 months, then for about 20 hours a day for a couple months, and slowly less and less till 12 hours a day at a year old. He first learned to roll over and crawl in the brace before out of it!


----------



## moter98

Google Ponseti method or Ponseti brace and you will see what I'm talking about.


----------



## lch28

wow he sounds like a tough little guy !! What is his name?


----------



## moter98

Aden. Yes he is! He really doesn't know any different do it's not a big deal. It's all part f the routine. Put on pajamas, brush your teeth, put on your brace. Doesn't bother him


----------



## lch28

That's great. I am starting to get concerned, my period is still really heavy. It is not increasing in flow but not decreasing either. I am on cd4..


----------



## moter98

Do you feel weak?


----------



## lch28

Nope, just pissed haha. I got a blood test yesterday and I wasn't losing too much or anything. I am hoping it will lighten up tomorrow or the next day. I am scared to death i wont ovulate again this cycle.. even thought I don't even know if my last cycle was a cycle. My period was 2 days long. Perhaps that's why I didn't O. I think after the ultrasound on Monday (if everything is okay) and after I see Ovulation either with a chart of opk i will feel more positive about getting pregnant again.


----------



## moter98

Have you told the dr you are still bleeding heavy today? Monday seems a long time to wait. That's 6 days away!!!


----------



## lch28

I know!! I am thinking of going to the ER to just get the ultrasound done there if it doesn't stop soon. She said to only call her if it gets heavier. I think it is a bit lighter then yesterday. I don't feel it gushing out as much/often


----------



## moter98

If you are concerned I think it would be a good idea. This long of a heavy flow is concerning


----------



## lch28

Yes i think so too. It is only cd4 but I think tomorrow I will just go to the hospital. I really don't like the idea of waiting so long.


----------



## moter98

I agree. 5 days of heavy bleeding isn't AF. Usually AF lasts 5 days total


----------



## lch28

My AFs use to be 6-7 days pre pregnancy. And they were heavy but usually tapered down after this.


----------



## moter98

Oh. Well, I guess it's possible this could be normal then. See what tomorrow brings and in the meantime, if you feel weak or faint or it picks up, go to the er


----------



## lch28

Seems to be lightening up so that is good. If i stop bleeding in next 3 days do you suggest I still get the ultrasound? Totally willing to do it if its necessary. What do you think?


----------



## moter98

I would get it just to make sure. Unless dr thinks it wouldn't be necessary anymore


----------



## lch28

yeah i will call her IF i ever stop bleeding. it has been getting a bit lighter all day though


----------



## moter98

That's good! I bet it's nothing then.


----------



## lch28

Yup hope so, i am starting to chart after AF goes away, even though i have no clue what a normal chart should look like or how it detects ov


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> Yup hope so, i am starting to chart after AF goes away, even though i have no clue what a normal chart should look like or how it detects ov

you can click on my link to fertility friend in my signature. it will show my charts. it's the one with the butterfly on it. i can't say i have normal charts yet, i will show them to dr tomorrow. but it does show ovulation and 2 different temps. your temps will be lower in your follicular phase (before ovulation) and higher in your luteal phase (after ovulation)


----------



## lch28

gosh they are so confusing i think i get it though. can you look at mine when it is done? guess what bleeding is getting to be pretty light now thank god


----------



## moter98

Yeah, it's confusing at first but you will get the hang of it quickly. FF really does it all for you, all you have to do is enter in your temps.
Woohoo for lightening up! I wouldn't think it's anything to worry about then. If it was serious it most likely wouldn't let up. 
I bet you ov within a couple weeks!


----------



## lch28

yay!!! I hope so! It is definitely lightening up, should be gone by tomorrow or next day. Too bad I have no idea which day i will O because I didn't O last cycle. Perhaps i will BD every other day to be safe


----------



## moter98

that's your best bet. we are gonna try that next cycle, unless dr advises otherwise. we have never had a problem with the bd timing so i'm hoping dr can tell me what the heck is wrong. this afternoon's appt can't come fast enough
are you still gonna get the scan on monday? maybe you did just have a really heavy AF. also, you can usually expect to ov within 14 days of AF. I have been getting my positive OPK on CD13 usually, then ov on CD14. some ov earlier and some later than that so it's really hard to say when, but right around there is when you can expect it.


----------



## lch28

Good luck at Dr! Please let me know how it goes!
I am still going to get the scan just to ease my mind. Insurance wont cover it all, it is expensive and most likely pointless but oh well. Never O'd last cycle. I hope i do this time!


----------



## moter98

If insurance covers it might as well. Better safe than sorry.
I'm hoping to have some bloodwork results back by tonight. It might be wishful thinking. I'll be on pins and needles till I hear back. I did sign up for their my chart online feature. It's new for this place and it says that they post results there. I Just don't know how soon they post results. Will find out this week I suppose. I will update here as soon as I know anything. I'm so nervous, you'd think I've never been to the dr before, lol!


----------



## moter98

I have some good news and some bad news. 
I'll start with the bad news. 
Dr. doesn't think 2 losses and ttc for a year are a big deal. He specifically said " it may be concerning to you, but from a medical standpoint it is only concerning if you have 3 or more losses" he said that at $800 a pop, he won't do a complete panel until i've had 3 losses or been ttc for another 6 months.
The Good News:
I told him about my retained placenta and he said if it would make me feel better he would do a hysteroscopy to check for uterine scarring or polyps. He did say it was unlikely to have scarring though. Not sure if I'm gonna do it or not.
He wasn't gonna do any bloods, but I insisted. Out of pure luck, I happen to be CD22 and he said that is the day they test progesterone so he ordered that test for me, along with thyroid and vitamin deficiencies. 

He doesn't seem to think that my 2 chemical pregnancies are abnormal. If it were a second trimester loss then he would be concerned. He also said that I have a 35% chance of another loss, but a 65% chance of having a healthy baby.

So basically, if the bloodwork doesn't turn up anything, I can do the hysteroscopy if I choose, otherwise just keep trying. I'm gonna have to look into how much it costs.

I can't say I feel any better for going. I thought I was gonna get a complete work up because I've been ttc for a year and had 2 losses. Now I have to wait another 6 months to get it, or lose another baby....or get really, really lucky and have a viable pregnancy within that time frame. Considering it took 9 cycles just to get a bfp after the first loss, I don't feel very hopeful right now.


----------



## lch28

moter98 said:


> I have some good news and some bad news.
> I'll start with the bad news.
> Dr. doesn't think 2 losses and ttc for a year are a big deal. He specifically said " it may be concerning to you, but from a medical standpoint it is only concerning if you have 3 or more losses" he said that at $800 a pop, he won't do a complete panel until i've had 3 losses or been ttc for another 6 months.
> The Good News:
> I told him about my retained placenta and he said if it would make me feel better he would do a hysteroscopy to check for uterine scarring or polyps. He did say it was unlikely to have scarring though. Not sure if I'm gonna do it or not.
> He wasn't gonna do any bloods, but I insisted. Out of pure luck, I happen to be CD22 and he said that is the day they test progesterone so he ordered that test for me, along with thyroid and vitamin deficiencies.
> 
> He doesn't seem to think that my 2 chemical pregnancies are abnormal. If it were a second trimester loss then he would be concerned. He also said that I have a 35% chance of another loss, but a 65% chance of having a healthy baby.
> 
> So basically, if the bloodwork doesn't turn up anything, I can do the hysteroscopy if I choose, otherwise just keep trying. I'm gonna have to look into how much it costs.
> 
> I can't say I feel any better for going. I thought I was gonna get a complete work up because I've been ttc for a year and had 2 losses. Now I have to wait another 6 months to get it, or lose another baby....or get really, really lucky and have a viable pregnancy within that time frame. Considering it took 9 cycles just to get a bfp after the first loss, I don't feel very hopeful right now.


:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am sorry your doctors appointment did not go as plan. I have also heard that most doctors don't consider early MC's of much importance unless you have had 3 and then they do all the testing. It is ridiculous, if they were a women suffering from any loss even one they would feel much different. Do you live in the U.S? I do and i am sure this is what doctors also do here. When you say 800 a pop, do you mean you paid $800 dollars to see him today?! Or the blood panel is $800? 

That is good that he will do the hysteroscopy. I don't even know if we talked about this but what happened with your retained placenta? Did they notice in the hospital after labor or was it a few weeks after? sorry i have an awful memory .. but anyway -

I think it is also unlikely you have scarring. Polyps causes like, really heavy bleeding too. That is what my doctor is also considering for me. Are your periods normal? If you want to get it for piece of mind i would. If you feel fine with out it then I would say not to do it just yet.
That is lucky you were on cd22! I hope that everything comes back okay. I also had my thyroid and progesterone checked etc. All was well. I am sorry you are not feeling hopeful. Try to be positive for a BFP with in the 6 months, and if not then you will be able to see him and he will help you get a BFP. 65% chance is a good percentage. Try to think of it as either in the next 6 months you will be pregnant or you will have a great doc to help you. I know that must be impossible to do at the moment. So he said if you had a second trimester loss and then couldn't conceive he would be more concerned? I wonder why he said that.


:hugs:


----------



## moter98

Yes, I'm in the US. I heard too that most Dr's don't do the panels until after a 3rd loss. But I thought since I've already been ttc for a year that they would do them either way at this point. 
No, not $800 today. The blood panels cost $800 each time he said. I have no idea how many they do, but wow, it's gonna be costly if I have to go that route. My insurance does not cover infertility. I have a $9000 deductible anyway, but it would still be nice to know we would have a cap on what we had to pay for infertility.
I looked up costs for the hysteroscopy and it's around $1500!!
I had the retained placenta after I delivered my son. The placenta is supposed to separate from the uterus and then you can push it out. Mine never seperated so after about 45 minutes the dr had to manually remove it to prevent hemorrage. The dr said it came away fairly easily, like removing a thin piece of film. I told the dr that today and he said since it wasn't actually fused to the uterus it's unlikely that it caused scarring. i think he just offered the hysteroscopy to make me feel better tbh. i have normal periods, only one day usually of heavy bleeding, and it's really not that heavy. so if i'm not having irregular/heavy bleeding that would rule out polyps?
i think i'm just sad about it because i was so sure i was getting a complete workup right now. but, i also didn't realize how much it would cost. i mean, $800 just for blood tests?! geez, that's insane. we will probably need the 6 months just to put some money in our HSA account to pay for the infertility tests. i'm feeling discouraged because it took 9 months from our first loss to conceive again. i hope it doesn't take that long again.


----------



## lch28

Hello
I do not blame you for feeling discouraged. My insurance doesn't cover infertility as well so I hope I never have to take that route because in no way could we afford it. I think fertility specialists in the U.S. are very helpful but it is hard to get your way in with them. I have heard the 3 loss rule, and that you must be trying for a year before they will see you. It must be frustrating, if only they really understood what it is like to want to be pregnant and have difficulty with it, especially after suffering losses. The hysteroscopy sounds expensive. If you feel you can afford it I think it would be good just to ease your mind ya know? I think the Dr is right, it is unlikely that you would have had scarring. My placenta came out immediately, (after nurse pushed on it with all her might) , apparently all of it came out and I am hoping that is true. This is what I read about polyps :
Symptoms of Uterine Polyps:
# Irregular menstrual bleeding  for example, having frequent, unpredictable periods of variable length and heaviness
# Bleeding between menstrual periods
# Excessively heavy menstrual periods
# Vaginal bleeding after menopause

So I am pretty sure you would not have normal periods in length and how heavy they are. I also am not a doctor haha. I use google way too much for my own good.

Infertility stuff is crazy expensive, I can't imagine how people afford IVF , its like, 10,000 dollars for one shot. I think even more. I am sorry and i am sure it is frustrating as you thought you would be able to start seeking help from him today :hugs: I hope it does not take you 9 months also. Are you taking pre natals or anything? Do you have a good amount of fertile cm? I have heard people getting pregnant right away using fertility blends or pre seed...


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> Hello
> I do not blame you for feeling discouraged. My insurance doesn't cover infertility as well so I hope I never have to take that route because in no way could we afford it. I think fertility specialists in the U.S. are very helpful but it is hard to get your way in with them. I have heard the 3 loss rule, and that you must be trying for a year before they will see you. It must be frustrating, if only they really understood what it is like to want to be pregnant and have difficulty with it, especially after suffering losses. The hysteroscopy sounds expensive. If you feel you can afford it I think it would be good just to ease your mind ya know? I think the Dr is right, it is unlikely that you would have had scarring. My placenta came out immediately, (after nurse pushed on it with all her might) , apparently all of it came out and I am hoping that is true. This is what I read about polyps :
> Symptoms of Uterine Polyps:
> # Irregular menstrual bleeding  for example, having frequent, unpredictable periods of variable length and heaviness
> # Bleeding between menstrual periods
> # Excessively heavy menstrual periods
> # Vaginal bleeding after menopause
> 
> So I am pretty sure you would not have normal periods in length and how heavy they are. I also am not a doctor haha. I use google way too much for my own good.
> 
> Infertility stuff is crazy expensive, I can't imagine how people afford IVF , its like, 10,000 dollars for one shot. I think even more. I am sorry and i am sure it is frustrating as you thought you would be able to start seeking help from him today :hugs: I hope it does not take you 9 months also. Are you taking pre natals or anything? Do you have a good amount of fertile cm? I have heard people getting pregnant right away using fertility blends or pre seed...

i have normal AF, so i don't think polyps could be it. i will have to see what DH has to say about it. if he gives me the go ahead, i will do it, that is if all bloodwork comes back normal. my brother - the one having triplets - was gonna do the IVF in a year if this last procedure didn't work. it costs $12-15000 each time. but, there are some clinics that will do a shared liability program with you. basically you agree to pay for say, 3 IVF treatments up front. if it works the first try, then get to keep your money, if it doesn't work at all, you either get all or some of your money back. 
i'm taking prenatals. have been using preseed for many months, lol! i did have problems with fertile cm in my first months ttc, but not anymore. i took mucinex for awhile and that's when the cm picked up. haven't needed to take it for a few months though.


----------



## lch28

OMG that is so expensive. I guess it is good some people do a deal with you. Wow i can't believe he has triplets! I have not tried pre seed yet. Is it sticky? haha.


----------



## moter98

well, she is only like 8 weeks along so we are all praying they all make it. triplets generally are lucky to make it to 33 weeks and spend weeks in NICU, born under 5.5 pounds, usually around 4 pounds. scary thing. 

yep, IVF is crazy expensive. the lucky ones with fertility coverage get to do it on the cheap. 

i don't think preseed is sticky at all. just remember that a little goes a long way. i can't say it has made any difference for me at all, but it's a good quality product and i've heard its worked for other people.


----------



## lch28

So did they use IVF with the triplets? 
I hope that she has a happy and healthy 9 months.
I thought that it was impossible to conceive more then twins without some kind of fertility treatment. If i am wrong i must sound like a moron.


----------



## moter98

no, this was their last try before waiting awhile then moving on to ivf. they did the iui treatment, plus meds and hcg shot. she produced 4 mature eggs that cycle and 3 of them "took" i don't know the details, but i guess it was up to them how many eggs they wanted to use and they chose to use all, that's why the triplets. i would think it would be very, very rare to have triplets without fertility treatments. it's the meds that stimulated more egg production.


----------



## lch28

Ohh I see. Well i wish her the best of luck. I mean hey the octo mom did it. lol


----------



## moter98

haha! that she did. now she's doing porno's. to support her kids she says.


----------



## lch28

she is out of her mind, jeez, what a mother


----------



## moter98

i know!


----------



## lch28

ugh im so annoyed. AF was gone all morning today and now she is back. it is light.. but still. i am already on cd6


----------



## moter98

That happens to me sometimes too. AF will be totally gone tomorrow. Hang in there


----------



## lch28

hope so. i am so scared i wont O again this month. my dr offered clomid, except she said there is a risk of having twins with clomid. since i have an incompetent cervix theirs basically no chance i would be able to carry twins without losing them even with a cerclage =[


----------



## moter98

Really?! I didn't know that. I bet you will ov soon. Its been about three months right? Your body should be regulated really soon. I don't think I would want to risk twins either.


----------



## lch28

I think you can possibly release more then one egg with the clomid. There are twins in my family also. It would be terrible for me to get pregnant with twins. It would most likely be a given that my cervix would not be able to deal. I would probably be in the hospital my whole pregnancy on bed rest. Anyway, spotting today so i started temping. Think ill start my opks early because I am crazy like that, if my cycles are still short i must be Oing early. Yes, it happened on February 28th so almost 3 months. Hopefully it is all getting back to normal. It is weird cause I heard you are most fertile in the first 3 months. I wasn't, never even O'd.


----------



## moter98

I heard that too! Didn't work for me after my first loss either. Still took 9 cycles to get a bfp, only to lose that one too. :( i feel like i have a long road ahead of me again to the next bfp. 
i start using opk's early too, i figure it's good to start early just in case. and i use the IC. they are so cheap i can use as many as i want without worrying about cost. 
hope you ov soon! my temps have been up and down again, so i'm pretty sure i'm out this cycle. every nonpregnant cycle my temps have looked this way. i was hoping it was a hormone problem and easy to fix. still waiting on results about that.


----------



## lch28

it looks like on your charts you have O'd unless i am reading them wrong . they still confuse me. i am confused now. AF is over, had some spotting this morning. Usually after AF i always had no CM but today I have water cm. Now i am scared for some ridiculous reason I O'd during my period and clearly won't conceive this month. My last cycle was 17 days,so maybe it is possible that i did!?!?!


----------



## moter98

Yes I o'd. I'm in 9dpo right now. It's highly unlikely to ov during your period. You could start using opk's now just to make sure you catch it. Taking your temp will confirm o for you


----------



## lch28

yeah, i started temping today. i didn't temp during AF. Are you going to test soon? i hope this is your lucky month


----------



## moter98

I've been testing all week, lol! a whole bunch of bfn's. i do believe i am out this cycle. my post O temps are up and down like they have been for every non pregnant cycle. my pregnant cycle, even though a chemical, had steady temps post O. my chances were slim this cycle anyway since we only bd 4 days before O. stupid parasites! i want to try the every other day bd next cycle, if DH will let me. he often gets frustrated if i put us on a schedule so i'm gonna have to come up with a way to get him not to notice we're on a schedule, lol!


----------



## lch28

My fiancee does the same thing. Accuses me of using him for his sperm.. i think the whole ttc thing is kind of bugging him. He wants me to get pregnant again but doesn't want to change any thing, he just thinks we should just have sex when we feel like it and wait till i get pregnant. He doesn't think I should chart or take opks because he says it will make me crazy. He says he knows ill get pregnant in a few months if we just continue our lives like normal. men make it sound so easy. if only they knew....


----------



## moter98

my DH didn't even know i was doing all the temping and opk's till just a couple months ago. i have my thermometer sitting right on my nightstand for the last 9 months, and i've mentioned it a few times. he still didn't know till one day he asked me how i knew when i o'd. :dohh: DH thinks we should be bd'ing everyday. he even went online and emailed me an article saying our chances are better that way. i tried to explain that i just wanted to try this way since our everyday bd hasn't worked out well. i didn't want to say just in case its a low sperm count issue cause that would be a blow to his ego, so i've just been trying to tell him its something i want to try. thats when he said its too much like a schedule.....hmmmm....the everyday bd was a schedule too, lol! i think he just likes the everyday better. men!


----------



## lch28

oh god, my fiancee wants to BD like, twice a day sometimes. sometimes even 3. and the whole time im like OH MY GOD WERE LOWERING HIS SPERM COUNT BY THE SECOND!!!!!!!!!!! and I can't be like ,hey honey, how about we don't have sex so much or it may be harder for me to get pregnant? That won't blow over well. He caught me temping this morning! So embarrassing! He woke up and rolls over and sees me with a thermometer in between my legs. He was confused to say the least. He probably thinks i am nuts.


----------



## moter98

hahaha! dh caught me too once, and get this, never even commented on it! this was months ago. he really doesn't pay attention to me i think,lol! 
your husband sounds like mine. it's exhausting sometimes. i think about all that too now. if DH has had a drink i think oh no, the sperm will be mutated now. i've made him stop drinking on the days we bd, or wait till after. how do you keep up with DH? i have a really hard time with the every day thing, twice a day, i don't think i could do it anymore. i'm so tired from chasing after my son everyday. 
we really shouldn't worry about all this so much though. when i got pregnant with my son, we were bd'ing twice a day, and my husband was drinking his daily 1-2 beers. worked out fine then. and yet, it still doesn't stop me from worrying. we are older now, maybe things changed, and on and on


----------



## lch28

hahah i wish my fiancee never commented. he was like what the hell are you doing? and i was like. shit busted.. uhh well ya see if i chart my temperatures every morning i can figure out when i ovulate. he gave me the dead fish eye look. asked if i really had to be doing that at 6:30 am. then he said "that better not be the thermometer i used three days ago" cause he was sick. hahaha!

it really is exhausting. i can't imagine bding twice a day with a kid to chase around, but even after work im so tired. worst part is, he always wants me to do all the work! I get so pissed and then i worry that if im on top its not the best position to conceive in. not to mention it gets damn annoying. i also worry about the whole saliva thing. sorry tmi but every time we have six i give him oral to get him started and i can't just stop.. its like the highlight of his day lol and i mean i conceived last time by doing that but all the little things worry me now. I also freak out when he drinks I just wanna kick him sometimes. like NO. AFTER ALL MY HARD WORK YOU BETTER STOP THAT RIGHT NOW


----------



## moter98

:rofl: that must have been an interesting conversation! my dh just never pays attention, so it's pretty easy for me to do all this without any questions being asked.

yeah, missionary is best. on top and standing are worst. not to say you won't get pregnant, but everything i read said you should be laying down. maybe you could start out the way he likes then move towards the end. and i think saliva isn't the greatest either. it kills sperm. that being said, if you got pregnant that way before, it can't matter all that much for you. hey, we have been trying everything the "right" way and it still hasn't happened so who knows what's really right or wrong. 
the drinking thing annoys me too. i don't drink, and i eat a very healthy diet. dh eat all right, but likes to drink a beer or 2 almost everyday. i feel like he could be messing up our chances or altering the sperm or something. i know he will never quit drinking so the best i've been able to do is get him to quit just for the days we bd in our fertile window and only until we are done, then he cracks a beer. grrrrrr


----------



## lch28

I am thinking back and almost positive last time I got pregnant I was on top and the whole oral thing happened before. Maybe on his lazy days i can convince him to get on top right when he is about too finish 0_o I don't think 1 or 2 beers can make much of difference. Who knows, apparently everything can make a difference ugh.

Feeling sad about Mothers Day tomorrow. Tomorrow I'd be 34 weeks. And probably be happy that it was mothers day and my baby was almost here =[


----------



## moter98

yeah, it probably doesn't matter. it's only because we've been trying so long we analyze every little thing. with DS we even used the sperm killing lube and he's still here. now, we are doing everything "right" and still no baby. 
mother's day will be a good day for me as i do have my son i am so grateful for. i can't even imagine how hard it must be on you. so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

Thank you =] I hope you have a great day tomorrow! I decided to buy instead soft cups. I have heard a bunch of things about people who conceived right away using them. I have a bit of an issue with everything leaking out so i am hoping it will work


----------



## moter98

I thought about it too, but I just can't do it. I just stay laying down for about 20 minutes.


----------



## lch28

Did you try and they didn't stay in or you just don't want too? Do you get any type of cm around cd8?


----------



## moter98

no, i just don't want to do it. i'm also not sure it would work for me as i have a tilted uterus. i'm kinda scared all the sperm would get pooled behind the cervix


----------



## lch28

hmm i was also thinking that i don't see how they can work. wont the semen just sit at the bottom of the little cup? 0_o


----------



## moter98

No they will swim through the fertile cm up to cervix. I think it's just a way to keep more alive To make it there. Some will "fall out" when you stand up, but I did read somewhere that it only takes like two minutes for the sperm to make it to the cervix


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I've tried those soft cups, and there were easy to use etc... But I tried putting one in when my partner put his spermies in then inserted, that went everywhere! Haha then I tried inserting a soft cup after we had sex... And there still came out! So I gave up...

The cycle I fell pregnant I did one thing that was completely different! Every cycle we would have sex in the missionary cycle with me laid on my back and I would stay there all night, laid on my back till the next morning...

The cycle I conceived, I rolled onto my left side for 10 mins while OH went to the bathroom... Then I went to the toilet! Which was the first time in a very long time... So in future I will be doing the same :)


----------



## moter98

Oh interesting! I'm gonna try it, lol!


----------



## lch28

i have heard that rolling on your side helps them get up. didn't really understand the concept but looks like it worked for you! the cycle i conceived i also fell asleep right after BDing.


----------



## moter98

Got my results back. Thyroid and vitamin d normal. Progesterone at 9.7 dr says its normal. Seems a bit low to me, but I will not be prescribed any supplements. So now all I can do is wait another 6 months for a full infertility panel or when I lose another baby.:cry:


----------



## lch28

Hey
I have not been on in a few days. Mothers day was really hard.
I am on cd11. My opks actually seem to be getting darker! Last month i never even got 2 lines

anyway - i got my ultrasound yesterday. everything was fine. i guess it was just a period from hell..

I am sorry you didn't get much answers from the blood work. In a way it is good everything is normal but now you don't have any answers or reasoning's behind your losses and such a hard ttc journey. I take it from your siggy you the witch got you =[ so sorry. So in 6 months you can go to the doctor? Or if you suffer another loss ? God forbid. Maybe you will get pregnant before the 6 months and get a sticky bean.


----------



## moter98

woohoo! i bet your ov is coming up. that will be a relief. glad the scan went well. 

yep, af got me. i knew she was coming. i had a short lp too. just 11 days. :( my progsterone is on the low side, but dr isn't worried. i'm gonna take some natural supplements to try to lenthen my lp a bit. hope it works. i am not happy with dr for brushing me off, but nothing i can do about that, so i just have to keep moving forward.


----------



## lch28

Doctors always do that. I hate it when they don't act concerned when we are like, sitting here every day going nuts over it. I hope the supplements work for you. How was your mothers day?

I was wondering if you can look at my chart. It looks nothing like anyone elses and all my temps are high. I don't know how to put it in my siggy but here is the link

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cda55


----------



## moter98

It looks good. You will sometimes get one or two high temps like your 98 temp, but see how it went back down the next day? Looks normal to me. Your temps will fluctuate like that. What you are looking for is a thermal shift of higher temps. It will probably go up to 98 and above. Then you wil have fluctuating temps in a higher range. It will make more sense once you get crosshairs. FF gives you crosshairs after 3 days of elevated temps


----------



## lch28

Ok, thank you =] I was thinking of disregarding the temp with the open circle and the high one, i took the one with the open circle a few hours later then normal and the high one i just didn't sleep well that night.. but i don't want to mess up my chart. Also i am annoyed with my cm. i feel like it is always wet cm. like through my whole cycle. even after AF went away it wasn't dry


----------



## moter98

That happened to me last cycle! CM is different for everyone. Is this something new or the norm for you? I thought mine was just from coming off the chemical cause it normally isn't like that


----------



## lch28

I don't even know. I have never paid attention to CM. I didn't even know it had to be ewcm to get pregnant.. It is annoying me though. I thought it is supposed to go from dry to sticky to creamy to wet to stretchy??


----------



## moter98

Yes, ideally. Everyone is different though. Some don't even notice any ewcm during ovulation. It may be there, just not in huge amounts. It's hard to tell anything from cm except when your fertile time is coming up. If it "slippery" when you wipe, most likely your fertile time. I had that off and on through my last tww and googled like crazy. I'm guessing it was just a hormone thing. I know it will take some time for my body to get back to normal


----------



## lch28

So i have been taking opks. yesterday on cd10 i took one and the surge line was there but not dark enough. i looked at it today and it is the same color as the test line. is this accurate? Or is it just because it has been sitting? it is definitely much darker then it was after 3 mins


----------



## moter98

Yeah it dries darker. Take them twice a day so you don't miss your surge. Mine get darker just before ov and are almost as dark as control after five minutes, but when I have my surge, the line comes up right away and as dark as control within the first minute. Discard any test result after its dried as its not accurate.


----------



## lch28

Thank you that helps. I got excited for a minute.. haha. Mine are getting darker every day so I hope that means it is approaching.


----------



## moter98

i think so. thats what mine do too


----------



## lch28

I keep wondering about that orgasm during the two week wait thing.. I know everyone says its okay but i have a feeling ill be scared too


----------



## moter98

it's actually better to because it relaxes the cervix, allowing for more sperm to get through.


----------



## lch28

that's good to know. i guess both theories make sense. but my OB also told me that orgasms help, and i am pretty sure last time i conceived considering i wasn't even trying to I had lots of sex after i must have conceived. 

I just went out and bought some more OPKs. I used to use the CB digital but decided that for $27 a box for 7 tests was silly. Now i use the Wal-Mart brand (equate) for $13 a box. Definitely will be buying internet cheapies next time (unless i get a BFP!!)


----------



## moter98

i started out buying the CB digi's, but after a few months the expense got too much and i switched to the IC's. i thought they would be hard to read when you get a positive, but i haven't had any trouble. when i first started, i posted pics on here when i thought i got a positive just to confirm. it was really helpful.


----------



## moter98

i bet you get your bfp quickly. :)


----------



## lch28

I hope so =[ I hope you get one too. I really want to be pregnant before my due date


----------



## moter98

honestly, i'm not counting on it for myself. hoping for three months from now, but that may be optimistic, lol!


----------



## lch28

aww. did it take a long time to conceive your ds? 

so i have a question. when I ovulate my chart will show a temp dip, and then it will rise and stay above the temperature i went down too when i ovulated? and the day i ovulate would be the day the temperature went down?


----------



## moter98

no. only 3 cycles with DS. 
this time around we conceived in 2 cycles, lost it, took another 9 cycles, lost it again, and now on 2nd cycle after 2nd loss.

some women will have a temp dip on O day, but not all. in fact, it's less common to have it, so you don't need a dip to indicate ovulation. you just need a temp rise of 3 days to confirm O. you will have a temp shift above your overall temps in the follicular phase. It can be slight, by .2 degrees or even by a whole degree higher. click on my chart and you can look at my last 6 months of charts. that should help you see what it will look like. you will know when you get your raise. usually you will get the temp raise 2 days after you positive opk.


----------



## lch28

hmm. now i am wondering if I O'd during AF because i had all my temps going higher since then. i better not have


----------



## moter98

no you didn't. from what your chart looks like to me, you haven't not had your surge yet. it will be coming. no worries! you should put your chart in your siggy. you can do that by going to your chart, scroll over the sharing link, then get code, then copy and paste the bbCode Code to your signature. then i can help you figure out when you ovulate, though you should know before you do by a positive opk. it would be rare to o during AF because you are shedding the corpus luteam from your previous cycle, then your lining has to prepare for the next cycle, and you egg needs the time to mature. you want a nice strong mature egg so a later ovulation is optimal. later than around AF time i mean.


----------



## lch28

Yeah i am most likely just being paranoid. Ok, I put it on my siggy.


----------



## lch28

I had ewcm yesterday!! I am so excited. Last cycle was horrible. I was thoroughly convinced I would never O again. Hopefully I get a +opk soon. The opk will be positive before FF shows I ovulated right?


----------



## moter98

Yes it will. Usually you will see a temp rise about two days after your positive opk. You will ov 12-36 hours after you get your surge. Woohoo for ewcm! Get to bd girl, ov is on its way


----------



## lch28

i hope it is on its way. last month i was so sad about it lol.
i have been bding every day since Monday. Bd'd friday also.
i have been using those cup things. they work well for me.
slip right in and i can't feel them. nothing drips out! YAY

except since im so paranoid i wonder if i am actually pushing the swimmers away...


----------



## moter98

Hope it works. Sounds like you have all based covered, won't be for lack of trying, lol! I'm just waiting on AF to leave. Seems like it takes forever.


----------



## lch28

i know. my last af was six long days. i thought it would never end..
what cd do you usually get a +opk?


----------



## moter98

Usually cd13 now. Ways to go yet. When I first started ttc I would get a positive opk cd10 or 11. When i conceived DS, I had a plus on cd10 and got my bfp at 10dpo, 9dpo if I actually o'd the day after my surge.


----------



## lch28

Yeah i guess it can change. i have never used opks or even ttc before this. i hope its not too late since i haven't gotten it yet and i am on cd12


----------



## moter98

No, it would actually be early yet. The average is 14 days, but everyone is different and earlier or later is normal too. If you know the usual length of your cycle, just subtract 14 days from that and that should be about when you ovulate. You will usually get AF 14 days after ovulation.


----------



## lch28

I have no idea my cycle length. Last one was seventeen days but my dr said not to even count that. But you don't O on the day you get a +opk right? 12 - 36 hours after? so i guess if i get a +opk on cd14 i wont O till cd15 or 16? do i count AF due 14 days after +opk? gosh its all so confusing.


----------



## moter98

I usually ov the day after my positive opk. The day I get my temp rise is counted as 1dpo, so on 14 dpo is when you would expect AF. Hopefully you will never have to get too familiar with this whole charting thing. I know more than i wanted to about it, lol!


----------



## lch28

I hope so too, it's really confusing. i mean theres no reason i wouldn't O this cycle..
i will most likely be asking you too look at my chart and tell me when 1dpo would be.
will FF tell me when they caught my o day?


----------



## moter98

FF will draw crosshairs indicating ovulation after 3 days of higher temps.


----------



## lch28

Ohh okay. This feels like time is going by so slow. I just want to know i am ovulating. I checked and theres really no ewcm anymore. Maybe a tiny bit but it only stretches like an inch


----------



## moter98

It won't be there 24/7 but it's there! I bet your positive is coming within 2-3 days!!!


----------



## lch28

I will be so excited. I am going to jump my fiancee when he gets home =] i told him how its called baby dancing. he got a kick out of that one. now he says it. "lets baby dance" :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Haha! Too cute. I've never told dh about much ttc stuff. He still doesn't know I post on this site. He's seen me do it, never asked what I was doing. Oh, my observant husband. :dohh:


----------



## lch28

haha my fiancee doesn't know much about it either. i tried to hide as much as i could, like temping for example.......
that didn't work well. 
he found an OPK in the bathroom the other day. he came running out and thought it was a pregnancy test . i felt pretty bad after he seemed a lil pissed. he doesn't know much about this site either. i just randomly stated and its called baby dancing.
i had to explain to him how the faint line doesn't mean im ovulating like a faint line means your pregnant. he looked really confused so i changed the subject. When i got my first BFP with my angel i showed him , the line was really faint and hes like.. uhhh hate to burst your bubble but i don't think that means your pregnant. so i went and bought a digital. was very happy to prove him wrong


----------



## moter98

Haha! Men. DH doesn't even know what an opk looks like. And I would never even attempt to show him any pregnancy test with lines on it. It's gotta say pregnant or he won't know what it means. When I was pregnant with ds I tried to tell him in a creative way. I got a jar of Prego sauce and bought a baby bib that said Tax Deduction. I set it on the counter and waited for him to find it. Being the way he is, he never even looked at it, lol! I had to tell him to look at it. He still didn't get it. So I had to show him the CB digi that said pregnant. THEN he finally got it.


----------



## lch28

hahaha that's great!!
Does your ewcm ever come on the tp? i only notice it if i check


----------



## moter98

Sometimes it does, but I usually have to check. I normally don't get much if any. I had a keep years ago that took part of my cervix so it doesn't make much cm


----------



## lch28

what is that? a keep?


----------



## moter98

oops, a LEEP I meant.


----------



## lch28

ohh I had a colposcopy. i think thats what it is. is that like the same thing?


----------



## moter98

No. I had one of those too many years ago. This is where I had pre-cancerous cells on my cervix and they had to cut a portion of it off to remove them. They didn't have to remove too much, but enough to weaken the nerves I guess? Not really sure. All I know is I didn't have any CM till i started taking mucinex, and then i finally got some!


----------



## lch28

that's great!!!
do you check your cervical position?
i noticed on my chart you can put that in
i don't know what to look for....


----------



## moter98

I put that in sometimes but mine doesn't seem too reliable. It's hard to tell what medium and high is but I can tell when it moves up a bit before o at least. You have to find what's normal for you. Just keep checking it and after a while you will notice the difference depending where you are in your cycle. It will be low until close to ov, then be low again after ov


----------



## lch28

hmm. it might just make me even more crazy about ttc. i will try though. it seems to always be a little open after the labor


----------



## moter98

it will always feel open if you have delivered a baby. just the way it is now.


----------



## lch28

makes sense. so i thought my opks were progressing but tonights line was barely visible =[ i hope that what happens last cycle doesn't happen again. do they always have to progress? can you go from a complete negative to a positive?


----------



## moter98

No they don't always progress. I always have some that get lighter too. You could even have a stark white line then the next one be blaring positive. Mine are light till just before the surge. Then I'll get an almost positive and by 2 hours to the next day I'll have a positive


----------



## lch28

okay thats good. hahah i always need someone to reassure me everything is okay. usually you =] i guess i am just worried i won't ovulate again this cycle..

if that happens i may take up my dr's offer of clomid. except i know there is a chance of multiples with that. i can't take that risk.. my cervix would not be able to handle it.
:dohh: stupid incompetent cervix.


----------



## moter98

I bet you ov this cycle. You have the ewcm. That's a really good sign. Have you checked your cp? Usually when low position, you can feel it at about a fingernails length. Once it starte moving up you have to reach farther. That's a good indication cervix is moving up in preparation for ov


----------



## lch28

So i had a big temp dip today.. it was 97.25. but this can't be my o day bc my opks are negative.. :dohh: so confused


----------



## lch28

i mean, i have been going to the bathroom sometimes 1 or 2 hours before i temp. i didn't think it could make much of a difference. i guess it can...


----------



## moter98

That's normal. You are not looking at just one days temp, you are looking for the biphasic pattern. Which is one section of lower overall temps and one section of higher overall temps. Based on when your AF ended, you should not be at all concerned about not getting a positive yet. After your body sheds the uterine lining-AF-it needs time to get thy egg mature before releasing it. I know it's hard, but try to be patient. Its still early yet. A late ovulation would be cd21 or later


----------



## moter98

You are not supposed to get up at all for at least 3 hours before you temp. If you do have to get up, you should take your temp
Before you do and record that number, making a note on your chart of the time difference


----------



## lch28

haha you always make me feel better. you are right i am only on cd13. last cycle when i didn't o by cd16 i was like freaking out. and then AF came.. plus this was like the longest period i have ever had. i read online all my temps are inaccurate if i have been getting up to pee. but i can't help it!


----------



## lch28

uggh crap :dohh:
do you think my chart is useless now then?


----------



## moter98

No not at all. It will still show a shift. You could start temping before you get up from now on if it's an every night thing. As long as you had 3 hours of sleep before that it will be accurate. Also, getting up doesn't affect some people's temps, but some it affects greatly. You could you an experiment. Temp before getting up and then after and see if your temp fluctuated a lot


----------



## lch28

that's a good idea. tomorrow i will temp before i get out of bed to pee and then after. okay so at least my chart will still show a shift. i just have to do it right from now on lol. hmm taking a opk at noon today.


----------



## moter98

I used to get up before temping when I first started. While my temps were a touch more erratic I was still able to see a clear temp shift so try not to worry about it too much. Hope you get a darker line!


----------



## lch28

thank you.. i hope i do too.. =[ some times there are 2 lines and some times there is just 1. it is driving me nuts. i will be so relieved to finally get a +opk . i know it is still early but i am worrying..


----------



## lch28

someone told me i should take off the high temp because it will mess up my chart and miss ov. what do you think?


----------



## moter98

No they are wrong. One high temp FF usually overrides and draws your coverline below it. FF will take the 6 days before ov temps into consideration. I think you should leave it. Changing temps might make you feel better, but it just makes your chart inaccurate.


----------



## moter98

Remember that one or two temps that are unusually high or low dont mean anything. It is only the pattern you are looking for. You clearly have a pattern of lower range temps right now. After ov, your temps will go higher. It will all come together once you see your chart a few days after ov


----------



## lch28

i guess it will make more sense after i have a full chart. my fiancee mentioned something last night. about how "how do you know your not blocking the swimmers away with that stupid cup" was his exact words. omgg! can i be creating a barrier?


----------



## moter98

Why not just use it every other time? Then you know either way you're covered


----------



## lch28

that is a good idea.. or ill put it in after 15 min of laying down?


----------



## moter98

Whichever. I think try not to worry about it. They will get to where they need to go


----------



## lch28

ugh, so this lady i used to work for is pregnant.. and she comes up to me and i guess she heard about my loss and tells me she is so sorry

then she asks me what symptoms i felt so she can watch out for herself..
mean while she is 37 weeks pregnant! clearly she does not have an incompetent cervix :dohh:


----------



## moter98

oh, that would be so hard! she has clearly not been through any loss before. anyone i've talked to with a loss would never dream of doing that. i was at a wedding a couple weeks ago and one of my husband's friend's girlfriend started talking about it. She says, not to bring it up, but sorry about your loss. she was all drunk and went on about it for a bit. i was totally taken by surprise, didn't even know she knew about it. her boyfriend is my husband's good friend so he must have told him about it. i felt blindsided by it at the time and felt it wasn't the time or place to drunkenly blurt out something like that in a room full of wedding guests. i know she meant no harm by it, but it bothered me just the same


----------



## moter98

i forgot to tell you, for the open circles on your chart, there is a formula you can use to adjust it for the time difference. on days you take your temp earlier than usual, you add .1 degree for every half hour earlier you temp, up to 4 hours. on days you take your temp later than usual, subtract .1 degree for every half hour later you take temp, up to 4 hours. make sense?


----------



## lch28

yeah i am going to do that for the one i took late. 
soo... i am being really impatient at the mo.
i am on cd14 and my opks are still -
but my chart dropped yesterday and shot back up today...
so i feel like i o'd yesterday.
i test twice a day at the same time and don't drink anything prior for 3+ hours.

can FF show ovulation and can you not get a +opk?
i feel like this month will be the same as last..


----------



## moter98

are you taking your temp first thing when you wake up in the morning? it's pretty important that you get your resting temp or it won't be accurate. that's after 3+ hours of sleep, and just upon waking. from your chart, it doesn't look like you've ovulated yet. i think your temps will shoot up to 98+ after you've o'd. you are only cd14.


----------



## lch28

yeah, i leave the thermometer on my night stand and take it in bed. i guess i just need to be more patient.. i have been having twinges on my left side


----------



## moter98

i bet it's coming yet. you should get a positive opk before temp rise. some women on here have reported almost positives. where the line was almost as dark as control but just a tiny bit lighter and they did ov


----------



## lch28

yes i have been having that. but oh. my . god.

i BD'd today around noon and i took out my soft cup..
AND THERE WAS A LITTLE BIT OF BLOOD.
like a tiny little spec.
if af comes.. early again i am going to have a mental break down!


----------



## moter98

the opk is almost as dark as control line you mean? i would think your positive is coming soon then. 
sometimes you can bleed after bd. it can be from hitting the cervix or a little bit of dryness causing a small cut or tear. if it just happens once, that's what it is. if it happens a lot, you should see a dr. i've had this happen before. FREAKED me out. only happened probably twice in my life so far. but i do remember feeling "dry" those times.


----------



## lch28

i have never bled after bding except my first time!! maybe it is ovulation spotting?? i feel crampy though.. ugh. i hope this isn't AF. i figured the cramping was from gearing up to ovulation. I am going to see my doctor if i get AF early again. that would be ridiculous. to get AF every 14 days and not ovulate.. its making me sad. i was 23 weeks pregnant and now i can't even have a normal cycle. maybe i am jumping the gun... i did a q tip test and there was no blood. it was barely anything also


----------



## moter98

i get ovulation pains some months. it usually starts a couple days before my positive opk. like a full feeling in my lower abdomen along with mild cramps. you can get o bleeding too. it's all possible. if it would be AF again, maybe you should try the clomid just for one cycle. you could hold off on bd that cycle and just let it regulate your body again. then not use it the next cycle and start ttc again.


----------



## lch28

That is an idea. I am just going to be really pissed. AF just ended 7 days ago!! I don't even think this is possible! hey, is your cervix hard or soft during o? because today my cervix feels really soft , much different then how it felt yesterday


----------



## moter98

it feels soft. you have all the signs of impending ov. it's torture just waiting for that positive opk! it just has to be coming soon.


----------



## lch28

omg i just did the stupidest thing ever..
when i take opks i pee in a cup because i can never manage to pee on the stick.
so i hold my pee for 3.5 hours, getting all pumped to take my opk..
sit on the toilet with my cup ready.. my phone rings and i got distracted and answered and peed in the damn toilet!


----------



## moter98

Oh no! Back to the drawing board. For an opk a two hour hold will work. Just dont drink any water. When I'm in the middle of my surge I don't have to hold it at all. I get a blaring positive right away. Just keep bd EOD so you won't miss it.


----------



## lch28

fiancee isn't too down with the every other day deal... lol


----------



## moter98

haha! mine either. it's literally a fight. but, more is better than less so at least we don't have to worry about that, lol!


----------



## lch28

haha thats what i figured!! i mean it can't hurt, and i have read that only if the guy has low sperm count it should be every other day


----------



## moter98

yeah. if no sperm count issues, you actually have a higher chance of conceiving with bd everyday. since it's taking me so long, i wanted to try the EOD just in case DH does have a motility issue, but i'm thinking the most i will be able to convince him to stick to that is about 5 days. i'm gonna try for mon wed fri as my EOD, then whenever he wants. at least i'll get a little of both in then!


----------



## lch28

haha i tried, my fiancee was annoyed with me. sometimes he wants to bd twice or three times a day and i'm like uhhh. i don't wanna lower his sperm count. he thinks the more sex the better. have you thought of getting a semen analysis?


----------



## moter98

Can't get one for another 6 months dr said


----------



## lch28

Ohh i see. I hope you get a sticky bean before that and don't have to go through fertility specialist etc. A good friend of mine just found out she is pregnant. She used to be a co worker , she is 44 and really never thought she would get married. She met her DH 4 years ago and has been ttc ever since. No luck. Dr said it was probably her age. She used IVF and got pregnant first try with twins! usually hearing this stuff upsets me, but as she has wanted this since she was like, 22, i am really so happy for her


----------



## moter98

That's a great success story. :) i do have age on my side. I'm 32 and plenty of time yet to conceive. I'm hoping it will happen soon. I'm taking vitamin d supplements now. My vitamin d levels came back at 31. Normal range is 30-100. But of course I googled this and online it says new research indicates above 40 is adequate, 50-70 when ttc. I'm really hoping that's been my problem cause it's so easy to fix. And doesn't take long to replenish your vitamin d stores. My mom had a severe deficiency and got her levels back to normal within a month!


----------



## lch28

that is good news! well not good news that it may be low but it is good it is easily fixable. i am 25. i just took my opk. negative. oh well. maybe this weekend ill get a + 
tomorrow i have to be up at like 5:15 am. i usually temp at 6:45. i hope it doesn't make much of a difference.. i hate working saturdays!!!! 

i probably wont sleep well either. i am not tired at all.


----------



## moter98

It may be a lower than normal, but. I big deal. I temp usually within an hour everyday and my temps seem fairly stable


----------



## lch28

yeah, it went really low ugh. my chart looks so weird to me


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies i hope i can join this topic. I had a early m/c April 29th and im waiting to "O" but at the same time waiting to stop bleeding first. I've been bleeding for 3 wks counting today, its not red anymore its now black/brownish and very faint so by next week i hope i stop bleeding so i Can BD. Last m/c i bled for 5wks but i was 12wks so this time im hoping bc i m/c early it wont be that long. i usually use opks and check my ewcm but i not checkin it yet due to bleeding so im hoping for a BFP in June...maybe and have a Feb. baby:thumbup:hopefully...


----------



## lch28

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies i hope i can join this topic. I had a early m/c April 29th and im waiting to "O" but at the same time waiting to stop bleeding first. I've been bleeding for 3 wks counting today, its not red anymore its now black/brownish and very faint so by next week i hope i stop bleeding so i Can BD. Last m/c i bled for 5wks but i was 12wks so this time im hoping bc i m/c early it wont be that long. i usually use opks and check my ewcm but i not checkin it yet due to bleeding so im hoping for a BFP in June...maybe and have a Feb. baby:thumbup:hopefully...

hello . welcome!
i am so sorry for your losses. i lost my DD at 23 weeks on February 28th. I am also hoping for a june bfp . I was supposed to be due on june 24th :cry: i am still waiting to ovulate also. my first cycle after my loss was weird, i don't think i ever ovulated and i got AF on cd17. so i am hoping this will be a normal cycle. on cd15. - opk so far, didn't take one yet today


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> yeah, it went really low ugh. my chart looks so weird to me

Trust me, after o, it will all make more sense. Your chart looks normal to me.


----------



## moter98

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies i hope i can join this topic. I had a early m/c April 29th and im waiting to "O" but at the same time waiting to stop bleeding first. I've been bleeding for 3 wks counting today, its not red anymore its now black/brownish and very faint so by next week i hope i stop bleeding so i Can BD. Last m/c i bled for 5wks but i was 12wks so this time im hoping bc i m/c early it wont be that long. i usually use opks and check my ewcm but i not checkin it yet due to bleeding so im hoping for a BFP in June...maybe and have a Feb. baby:thumbup:hopefully...

Sorry for your losses and hope bleeding stops soon! That's a long time to have to go through that. :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks motet98 & Lch28 for being sweet an allowing me to be a part of you all group. Moter98 yes it Does seem long and trust it really is. One day of bleeding seems like eternity Bc im not sure if it'll end 2morrow. But it's [email protected] least I think that's what I suppose to say when inside I feel otherwise:shrug:but @ least we can look forward to "O" again! Lch28 I can't imagine having to get so far n ur pregnancy and that happen, I AM The One who should be saying sorry 2 U. U r truly my hero now:winkwink:so I kno I better pull myself 2gether. I'm scared to evn wait for AF for fear of it being messed up so I just jump right into TTC ASAP after bleeding...i kno it sounds a bit crazy, but i havent seen AF since Dec.2011 But I hope this one will be normal for u @ least urs is coming on. Are u wanting AF to come on CD15 bc im hoping its late due to BFP!I used those opks my whole 1st m/c 3 times a day;AM,NOON,PM up to my 2nd pregnancy and the only time they read + was when my HPt was readin+ too. The opks only picked up the hormone 4rm the new pregnancy. So I wouldn't rely totally on them Bc evn tho the whole time it read - the DH n I BD our fat off:) But I hope they work better for me this time and if they don't I still will be BD(whenever I stop bleeding of course).so still BD! My ewcm usually is a good indicator for me Also. I still haven't tried BBT yet. Do any of you use any herbs,,teas,supplements or pressed,etc to help that has worked? 
P.s. Sorry if misspelling or long I'm using my cell phone this time and it's driving me a bit crazy. Thanks Ladies for ur help


----------



## moter98

I bled for 3 1/3 weeks with my first loss. Thought it would never end! But it did and it will for you too. Hang in there! I'm using preseed, opks, temping, b6, vit d, magnesium and royal jelly and bee pollen. I've been at this for 13 cycles now and it seems every cycle I add something new that's supposed to help ttc, lol!


----------



## lch28

thats weird you guys bled that long. i only bled for 2 weeks. i thought since i had a delivery it would have been longer. eeh who knows. any whoo opks are still negative. getting darker today though so that is good..



> Thanks motet98 & Lch28 for being sweet an allowing me to be a part of you all group. Moter98 yes it Does seem long and trust it really is. One day of bleeding seems like eternity Bc im not sure if it'll end 2morrow. But it's [email protected] least I think that's what I suppose to say when inside I feel otherwisebut @ least we can look forward to "O" again! Lch28 I can't imagine having to get so far n ur pregnancy and that happen, I AM The One who should be saying sorry 2 U. U r truly my hero nowso I kno I better pull myself 2gether. I'm scared to evn wait for AF for fear of it being messed up so I just jump right into TTC ASAP after bleeding...i kno it sounds a bit crazy, but i havent seen AF since Dec.2011 But I hope this one will be normal for u @ least urs is coming on. Are u wanting AF to come on CD15 bc im hoping its late due to BFP!I used those opks my whole 1st m/c 3 times a day;AM,NOON,PM up to my 2nd pregnancy and the only time they read + was when my HPt was readin+ too. The opks only picked up the hormone 4rm the new pregnancy. So I wouldn't rely totally on them Bc evn tho the whole time it read - the DH n I BD our fat off But I hope they work better for me this time and if they don't I still will be BD(whenever I stop bleeding of course).so still BD! My ewcm usually is a good indicator for me Also. I still haven't tried BBT yet. Do any of you use any herbs,,teas,supplements or pressed,etc to help that has worked?
> P.s. Sorry if misspelling or long I'm using my cell phone this time and it's driving me a bit crazy. Thanks Ladies for ur help

aww thank you that is so sweet to call me your hero haha. it was pretty hard, i guess after 12 weeks past i was sure everything would be fine. never in a million years would have expected to go into labor so early. it was a total shock. no i def don't want af to come at all this month. i am hoping to get a bfp but i just don't know where i am in terms of ovulating and stuff. never O'd last cycle either, it was only 17 days long. 
i have read of people who never got a +opk but got a bfp. it gives me hope but i test twice a day... i don't use pre seed. actually i have a tiny little packet i got in a sample i will use when i ovulate. i use soft cups though.


----------



## moter98

i only bled that long because i was an out of the ordinary case. my body first let go of some tissue, then i just spotted off and on for weeks. i think it's cause my body didn't realize there was nothing there anymore and was holding onto the last tissue, then one day i finally had a heavy heavy bleed and it finally stopped 3 days after that. 

glad your opk is getting darker! any day now


----------



## lch28

oh man =[ it stinks to bleed when you are pregnant. its the worst feeling to see that.. i freaked out that day i went to the bathroom and i was bleeding. 

i hope it is a good thing that i am actually seeing two lines. last cycle i never got two at all lol


----------



## moter98

really hope you ov soon. you have been patient enough!


----------



## lch28

i just have this weird feeling i wont. i have to stop being so negative but i was so upset when i kept taking opks last month and then i got af on cd17. i was just like no way =[ 
but then i think that my first period was really light and only 2 days and this period was heavy so maybe that means everything is getting back to normal


----------



## moter98

I think it was so heavy because there was still some tissue in there. That's what happened to me. While its not in the norm it does happen. Especially since you didn't have lines on your opk before and now you do. Seems to be an indication things are getting back to normal.


----------



## lch28

i think that could have been it, i got my ultrasound after i stopped bleeding so it is possible. so i calculated my next AF to be 4 weeks after i got this one if you don't o by cd14 period date will change right?


----------



## moter98

Yes. You will usually get AF 12-16 days after ov. It depends where you fall in that range but your luteal phase will always be the same, within 2 days. So like for me my luteal phase is always 12-14 days and stays pretty consistent. Someone else's may be 14-16 days, etc. but a general rule is 14 days after ov to expect af


----------



## lch28

Ok, i hope i am not too far in my cycle to ov


----------



## moter98

No you are still right on track.


----------



## lch28

okay, temp went down again today. grr. i want it to go up!


----------



## moter98

Still negative opk? Is your CP low still? Last cycle my ov came 1 day later than normal. I had a very early loss, so your ov could just be coming later this cycle. You did have a heavier and longer bleed this cycle so your body needs more time to mature an egg


----------



## lch28

yes my cp is low. negative opk again just took one. i feel like im out for the month. i hope you are right, that i just need more time then normal to release the egg


----------



## moter98

This could even be normal for you since you don't know when in your cycle you ovulated before


----------



## lch28

i don't think so because i always had 28-29 day cycles (pre pregnancy). so doesn't that mean i would have had to ovulate around cd14? i wish i could figure out what day it was i conceived in September. Since it was the one time we didn't use protection. too bad i have no clue lol


----------



## moter98

Yeah it would be around cd14, but it could even be cd17 if you have a 12 day lp like I do. Do if cd17 is your norm, you may even ov a bit later than that this cycle. It's really hard to know when coming off a m/c. Everyone's bodies are different and handle each loss differently too. It's all just a waiting game at this point. Opk's darker yet?


----------



## lch28

not really. they all look kind of the same. hold on i am going to take my nighttime one now. have been holding pee for 2 hours and 45 mins!


----------



## lch28

definitely negative. =[


----------



## moter98

Boo. It's so hard to wait for ov. Seems like thats all I do is wait. Wait for AF to end, wait for ov, wait for hpt testing, then do it all over again


----------



## lch28

i know it really sucks. my cervix is much more open then it has been and very wet (tmi) i can never really tell if it is high or low. plus i have loads of ewcm! why can't i just get a +opk?!?!?!


----------



## moter98

All other signs are good signs of ov. It's just gotta be coming soon!


----------



## lch28

i sure hope so.. too bad i only have 2 opks and seriously can't even get more till friday. but i feel like my cervix is low. ugh. who even knows


----------



## moter98

That's ok. Temping will tell you when you ov'd. Just bd enough to cover your fertile days....shouldn't be a problem lol!


----------



## lch28

haha okay well this morning i took my temp after already being up for like a half hour and moving around. so i decided to take it off my chart. do you think that will effect anything? i woke up to my door bell ringing because fiancee left without his keys and our front door locks automatically. then i went to the bathroom and did a bunch of stuff and remembered about temping


----------



## moter98

Missing one day is totally fine.


----------



## nevergivingup

Wow, i missed alot! Hi ladies, i hope i didnt miss anything bc i want to celebrate with you all if something great happens. Every wknd Dh and I leave the state to see family and he forbids me to get on here bc he says im obsessed(which is true, but he dosent need to kno that:) I agree with moter98, lch28 dont give up just yet bc like you said you still have no idea when AF is going to come bc your body is trying to get back to norm. So think positive until AF actually comes(which im hoping she dosent). And dont be so reliable on those opks like i said they havent read + until i was pregnant. So yea just keep BD maybe you'll get a +HPT instead, i think i would want that more anyway. Now ladies i still havent worked myself up to checking my cervix, i dislike it when my OB does it but maybe it might feel different if i do it, i jus dont know, im not as brave as you all. lch28 i laughed at the previous message when u stated that you add on something new to take when you find out you're not pregnant, dont worry alot of women are like that. Good news, i ran to the restroom several times today and NO bleeding or spotting just yet:happydance: just very light cm nothing to go BD for. But its still early but hopefully it has gone away.FX'd. Moter98 i wanted to know where are you in this process? are u "O" or waiting too? Quick question ladies, i just started taking IBprofen 800mg for my cramps do you think i need to continue to take them if im TTC i dont want to mess up anything in my body since im trying to do everything natural.


----------



## moter98

I'm waiting in o yet. Will probably be end of week early next week yet.
No stop taking ibuprofen. You shouldn't take that everyday. Glad the bleeding has stopped. :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Oooh yayy, hopefully we'll "O" the same time if my bleeding has stopped. Thanks for the info ab IBprofen, i felt like is shouldntve taken them but the cramps were quite unbearable. Thanks again


----------



## moter98

Yeah it's fine when you have cramps but you don't want to take that stuff on a daily basis


----------



## lch28

hi ladies.. i hope you are right nevergivingup maybe i should just stop taking opks because todays was negative too. and i am feeling seriously annoyed about it. i am on cd17 like come onn


----------



## lch28

also it seems like they are getting lighter. maybe i already ovulated but didnt get a true positive. but then my chart would have showed that.... i mean ur right i could have longer cycle this time either way i am bding every day.


----------



## moter98

By your chart you haven't ov'd yet. I would think you should ov within a week now


----------



## lch28

so in the next week i should ov? UUGHH i have to buy more opks. fiancee is going to be so annoyed. lol thats like.. umm 2 packs so far? maybe 3. booo i am just thinking i am having anovulatory cycles. i just don't get why they are getting lighter!!


----------



## moter98

I buy wondfo IC's on amazon. Can get a 50 pack for just under $10.
The darkness/lightness of the tests will vary day to day based on how hydrates you are. I wouldn't worry about that. A normal ov would be up to cd21. After that would be considered a late ov. But you don't have AF yet so thats a good sign. Remember that your cycles will be wonky after a loss. Your body needs time to regulate hormones an get back to normal. I wouldn't find a late ov unusual considering your circumstance. Try to hang in there, it's gotta be coming soon!


----------



## lch28

I sure hope so. I mean i was 6 months pregnant and i knew my cycles weren't just going to jump back to normal. i am pissed i couldn't do temping today. stupid front door. i hate how it locks automatically. if you forget your keys your screwed. i will start tomorrow again. i would order the ICs but then they wouldn't get here by tomorrow and i only have one left which i will use tonight, which im sure will be negative again. my last cycles were always 28 days. maybe 29 or 30 once in a while. actually, sometimes i was like a week late.


----------



## moter98

So it's probably not unusual yet for you to have a negative opk still. Yeah start with the temping avian tomorrow. That's your most reliable indicator of o


----------



## lch28

all i know is im gonna be seriously upset if im not ovulating. id atleast like to know i have a chance for a bfp


----------



## moter98

I hear ya. Hope it happens soon


----------



## lch28

what if i never ovulate, what do i expect af?


----------



## moter98

I have no idea


----------



## lch28

ugh me either. no i am being to negative. i am sure i will ovulate some time this week..


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, lch28 i can read that you're about to go insane if you dont "O" soon. Im sorry you're going through this but im sure w/ all your BD you're going to get a BFP at the end at least im so for you. Well moter98 i thought i had stop bleeding, i guess it was too good to be true, bc im bleeding again:growlmad:Now im back to waiting to stop bleeding. moter98 i know u have to be saying i wish these women will learn some patience:winkwink:but it is sooo hard:nope: lch28 i know how u feel about having to purchase all the opks and hpt, im just to impatient to wait for the I-net to send it.so i just keep buying them from the store which is crazy bc they are expensive so i think its smart to do it now while im bleeding.


----------



## lch28

it is hard ugh! i bled for only 2 weeks after my loss. i think i lost most of the blood during labor =[ you said you never got a +opk right? were you testing twice a day? i have all the signs of ovulation too.. i just need to know i have a chance of getting a bfp. i bd every day uhg


----------



## moter98

I was just as impatient as you girls after my losses. The first one was by far the worst one cause I had that off and on bleeding too. It seemed to go on forever and was maddening to not feel like I was moving forward to o. Hope this sorts itself for you both soon. Ttc is one big waiting game I've learned.


----------



## lch28

thank you. i hope it sorts itself out too. maybe i am just being paranoid and i am right about to ovulate. hope soo..


----------



## moter98

You've got to be. You have all other ov signs


----------



## nevergivingup

Yes i agree with moter98 you have all the signs of "O" soon. And yes my experience with those darn opks were awful bc they never came up positive until i was pregnant, matter of fact, i never had even one line to tell me i wasnt, everytime i poas it stayed blank the whole timing up to my 2nd pregnancy and i used the FR opk 25 ct plus 1 hpt. I went thru the whole box getting blanks responses and then i finally got 1 + and that was the last opk and hpt test i had left so u know i was in a whirl wind of emotions of not knowing whats going on. I have to do me a "O" chart like ya'll, until then im leaving to go walking/jogging to take my mind off and hopefully lose weight as well as help me to "O" after this horrid bleeding.


----------



## lch28

hey so you never even got a control line?like did one line show up or none? i do have all signs of ov. i am glad i have my chart also. if chart shows ov this month and opks never show a positive i am never uisng them again. i am taking another one at eight tonight


----------



## nevergivingup

No ma'am, i never gotten a control line let alone a test line for the 3wks that i was poas. My opk stayed blank but i knew i saturated it enough bc i saw the fluid going through wetting the strip but not one line. And i tried to tell my friend i didnt have a single line but i feel prego she told me i couldntve been prego bc i have to "O" to get prego and the line wouldve have to come up but girl was she shock when i told her, yes ma'am i am prego and the stupid stick didnt pick up anything. I did hear excercising lightly will help "O", it did for me last pregnancy at least i think thats how ive gotten prego the 2nd time within 3-4wks after bleeding stop. Can you really go by those "OV" charts esp. since your m/c?


----------



## lch28

i mean i know the charts are the best way to determine ovulation but in my every day googling i have found people who have gotten pregnant with - opks or with chart showing no ovulation. who really knows? what type of opks were you using?


----------



## nevergivingup

i was using First Response Ovulation strips. Are u still getting no lines for "O" on your strips? how long has it been? Being that i havent seen my cycle since Dec, 2011 i dont even know how i would chart and if i even can go by that bc if those strips didnt work for me i feel as though i really dont want to miss the egg going by the chart. But who knows i cant even get the bleeding to stop, i just really want to pull out my hair now bc i am so over this bleeding thing now,at least u can at least POAS i cant even do that and who knows when i will:growlmad:


----------



## lch28

how long have you been bleeding? did you mc naturally or have a d&c?


----------



## nevergivingup

its been 3 1/2 wks so far for bleeding. if im still bleeding on this Friday then it will be 4wks..uhggggghhhh, i can just scream! This time i m/c naturally only at 3-4 wks. No d&C this time, didnt need it and didnt want to hurt the chances of concieving again.


----------



## lch28

aww man! i hope you stop bleeding soon. you must be going crazy.. is it just spotting at this point?


----------



## moter98

if the charting and opk's aren't working for you girls, just make sure to BD EOD and you will have your fertile time covered.


----------



## lch28

i am doing that next cycle because this is stressing me too much. my ewcm is gone! i had it for 7 days and now its like watery / sticky


----------



## moter98

i see from your chart you've marked cervix as HSO. that's really good! i wonder if you are o'ing right now! you may see a temp spike tomorrow or the next day. i usually get a temp spike 2 days after my first positive opk. it's even possible you o'd yesterday and are a slow riser - i am - since your temp went up today, but not above your other temps. that's what mine does sometimes and then i get a higher temp the next day.

temping isn't for everyone and if it's more of a stress to you than a help, maybe you don't want to do it. for me, i started only because i wasn't sure i was ovulating and just HAD to know. charting confirmed it for me and made me feel better. now it's just become such a habit that it would stress me out more not to know what my temps are doing, lol!


----------



## lch28

yeah i only wanted to do it to make sure i was ovulating.. i mean is it possible to O with -opks?


----------



## moter98

i'm sure it's possible. i've found each brand of opk gives me different results. i went through a few brands before i found the one that gave me "proper" results. each one has different sensitivities and your body can produce LH differently than what works for that test. really though, your temps are your most accurate indicator. as long as you are taking them properly, they will show o. always have for me anyway.


----------



## moter98

also, an opk will only tell you that you have an LH surge, not that you have ovulated. you can have an LH surge and never ovulate. the only way to know for sure is by your temps, or of course being monitored by a dr with scans and such.


----------



## lch28

okay well i just got a new brand today and it was the closet to + i have ever gotten. so i am excited. i am really thinking tonights or tomorrows will be positive!!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> okay well i just got a new brand today and it was the closet to + i have ever gotten. so i am excited. i am really thinking tonights or tomorrows will be positive!!

yay! keep checking cp too. for me, it drops back down low after ov.


----------



## lch28

well it is weird. i dont really know which position is best to check in. sorry tmi but if i check while i squat i can hardly find it. but if i sit on the toilet and check i can feel it.


----------



## moter98

whichever position is easiest for you. just check in same position at same time everyday, then you will know if its moved


----------



## lch28

haha i think its crazy, how you have to have an exact cervical mucus, exact cervical position, bd at the exact time of month, to get pregnant. and look at all the people who just "get pregnant" . actually i was one of them..


----------



## moter98

yep, it comes easily to so many people. sadly, a lot of us is doesn't so we try everything to maximize our chances. it seems that the sun, moon and stars have to align to get pregnant. meanwhile, you hear pregnancy announcement after pregnancy announcement, lol!


----------



## lch28

i read there is only a 20% chance each cycle to conceive. that sounds terrible doesn't it? fiancee thinks since it wasn't planned last time this time should be a piece of cake. bless him he is so positive. i hate to burst his bubble so i try to keep my doubts to myself and BnB.


----------



## moter98

i'm in my 30's so i have a 15% chance every month. we didn't have any problem conceiving the first time around. i was 29. pregnant just one month before my 30th birthday. took 3 cycles. i used opk's for one cycle i think. it showed early ovulation for me then. i got a + at cd10 that cycle. i thought it would be easy when we tried again. in my case, i suspect some sort of hormonal imbalance or vitamin deficiency. when i was 6 months pregnant with DS, i got these wierd red lesions on my tongue and my hair got so dry that i couldn't even flat iron it straight without frying the ends. i have curly hair and have flat ironed my hair straight since i can remember. never any problems. things are supposed to go back normal after birth, but they didn't for me. so i am taking lots of vitamins, eating well in hopes of fixing whatever change happened during my first pregnancy.


----------



## lch28

moter98 said:


> i'm in my 30's so i have a 15% chance every month. we didn't have any problem conceiving the first time around. i was 29. pregnant just one month before my 30th birthday. took 3 cycles. i used opk's for one cycle i think. it showed early ovulation for me then. i got a + at cd10 that cycle. i thought it would be easy when we tried again. in my case, i suspect some sort of hormonal imbalance or vitamin deficiency. when i was 6 months pregnant with DS, i got these wierd red lesions on my tongue and my hair got so dry that i couldn't even flat iron it straight without frying the ends. i have curly hair and have flat ironed my hair straight since i can remember. never any problems. things are supposed to go back normal after birth, but they didn't for me. so i am taking lots of vitamins, eating well in hopes of fixing whatever change happened during my first pregnancy.

is it a 30% chance in your 20's? i also have curly hair but i stopped straightening it a long time ago because i was like breaking my hair. i got dandruff at 20 weeks. i wish you could have had more success with the fertility specialist. if only they knew how hard it was to try another 6 months..


----------



## moter98

it's 25% in your 20's. most women seem to get pregnant within 6 months though. 
i never had problems with straightening my hair before. i always use good quality products and a heat protectant and a ghd styler with ceramic plates. i also color my hair. never a problem till 6 months pregnant. i'm taking b6 and vitamin d, calcium and magnesium supplements right now in hopes that a vitamin deficiency is the cause of all this. will see what happens i guess. i know it won't work overnight. will probably take 90 days to replenish all my vitamin stores.


----------



## moter98

unfortunately, dr's see many women like me on a daily basis and my measly 2 losses isn't enough to cause them concern. not even a year ttc at age 32 is. in their eyes i have plenty of time to conceive a child. in my eyes, the number on children i will be able to have in my lifetime is getting smaller and smaller.


----------



## lch28

is your hair still the way it was when 6 months pregnant? doctors never see it our way =[


----------



## moter98

its still dry yes, but i can at least flatiron without frying the ends. but i don't usually do it anymore cause they still look so dry. my hair used to look perfectly smooth and shiny when i would flatiron it. i'm still trying to figure out which deficiency would cause that.


----------



## lch28

i am not sure, but i know being pregnant can change your hair forever... my mom used to have curly hair and after her first pregnancy it is pin straight and flat. maybe it has to do with hormones. i had straight hair until i got my period when i was 14


----------



## moter98

yuck. i hope that's not true! i loved being able to go curly or straight whenever i wanted.


----------



## lch28

i really liked it for a while too but then it just got too annoying. it takes me forever and my hair is so thick and long i just didn't have the patience. fiancee complains when i straighten it too


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, i always miss all the good convo:dohh: i just got back from my 1 1/2 hour jog, it felt sooo good, to excercise again. I gained like 35lbs since my 2 m/c's so i now am i not only going crazy ab TTC im also going crazy about losing this fat. but excercising makes me feel so better until i got home and found i left my tv on and what a surprise, "16 & Pregnant" was on:nope:now m back to square one, but now mad....well im not mad just a bit sad again.


----------



## lch28

i hate that show. so so so much. 16 and pregnant and teen mom. it is ridiculous.. i mean some of them are good moms but some of those girls are just horrible.


----------



## moter98

yeah, that show is awful. glorifies teen pregnancy and pays these moms because they are a teen mom. what a message to send to the youth of america. :(

i am an avid fitness person. currently doing all of Jillian Michaels workout DVD's. oh my gosh, they are so fun! they kick your butt, but it sure makes you feel like you got a good workout. i have never been a runner. tried it, but too hard on my knees. i can see the fun in it though. you can kind of block out everything and get in a zone while running.


----------



## lch28

I know, they are all rich now, with boob jobs and such. I do kick boxing three times a week. It's rough lol


----------



## moter98

i just did jillians kickboxing workout this morning! it's gonna take me a bit to learn the moves. you've gotta be really coordinated to do it!


----------



## nevergivingup

I agree i hate the show too but i cant help but watch it. I thought the purpose of the show was to sway young girls from getting pregnant but honestly i think the young girls are trying to get pregnant just to get on the show and finally at the end of the show the tv producers makes the young moms say being a mom is hard and they wish they hadnt gotten pregnant. And im like really just shutup.I havent seen teen mom yet, thats one too many young pregnancy shows for me:growlmad:

moter98 i have to check out her dvd, bc i heard alot about her and that she was good. I agree with u im a crazy fitness person too, i feel it helps with concieving also, at least thats what my OB says anyway. I was doing the Insanity dvd with shawn T, and O MY:nope: it is scary, i believe i had nightmares after the first time i did it:sleep: And that dvd is really hard on your knees and breast. I agree jogging is also bad on the knees but i had to work myself up to it to jog for an hour, but like you said once you get in a zone you just go. But i was suddenly stopped today when a 6ft thick black snake came out of the woods and sat right in the middle of the street where i needed to pass. That stopped me for sure!


----------



## moter98

jillian's dvd's are really good. a friend of mine just told me to try them. i consider myself a fit person, but i learned i'm not as fit as i thought! most of the workouts are easy on the knees or can be modified to be easy on the knees. she will make you SWEAT! i was doing workouts out of the Oxygen magazine and while they are great, they don't get the heart pumping like jillian. plus they are so cheap, probably cause they've been out awhile. i have every one of her dvd's now and just keep circulating them. i haven't even tried them all yet, there's so many!


----------



## lch28

yeah kick boxing is hard i have been doing it since i was 19. i also thought 16 and pregnant was to stop young girls getting pregnant but they make it look glamorous to young girls. soo i was going to bd tonight because i think i am approaching ov and ... fiancee is already asleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! boo!


----------



## moter98

thats ok. EOD is perfectly fine. even every 3rd day. 

the kickboxing involves so many moves so fast in a row. it's gonna take some practice to get those moves down in a smooth pattern.


----------



## nevergivingup

I also heard of kickboxing and i would really love to learn some kind of defensive technique, i think that would be cool. I definitely have to look into both of those dvds. sorry that your fiance went to sleep, knowing me if i knew i was "O" i would be so selfish and wake him up even when i know he has worked all day, thats how bad i want my baby! lol, i know im selfish but believe it or not that is my DH biggest fantansy to be awaken by sex, so i think he would really appreciate me waking him up for that. lch28 when is your wedding date? Moter98 are you strictly going by your charts and temps or are u BD now just in case bc i know u said ur not going to "O" until next wk right?


----------



## lch28

hahaha i def plan on waking him up =] he does it to me all the time.. we don't have a set date yet. we are still saving for the wedding and such. i am taking my other opk in a few minutes. i hope it is darker!


----------



## nevergivingup

O, saving for wedding is definitely smart so u can have the wedding u want. Did u buy another set of OPKs$?


----------



## moter98

yes, we bd as soon as af leaves. it's best to bd before o to have the little men waiting for the egg, your chances of conception are higher. technically it's worked twice for me in the last year, but they just didn't stick. 
you should bd all through your fertile window if you can, EOD or ED. your fertile window is the 5 days prior to O and the day of O, even the day after O would be good just to make sure you caught the egg at the right time. we have for sure hit my fertile window everytime, just haven't had much luck.


----------



## moter98

oh and my favorite dvd by jillian micheals is blast fat boost metabolism. KICKS your butt, but i have never burned that many calories in a workout before.


----------



## nevergivingup

I def have to go check out her dvds. Great, i thought u were strictly going off your chart which although it looks like you do "O" ar almost around the same time each month xcept for 1 month i think, but im not chart savvy so i may just not know what im talkina about either:dohh:


----------



## moter98

I like charting cause then after ov I don't have to think about bd on a schedule. Much less stressful. I could not go through every cycle havin to bd eod. Takes all the fun out of it


----------



## nevergivingup

You are soo right about that it does get stressful but all i can think about is DTD being that my DH and I havent had relations in 3 1/2 months so im thinking as soon as i stop spotting, BD will be on the brain but i think i will be focusing on me and him enjoying each other more and just maybe i might pop up pregnant....maybe. Are u doing anything special like preseed, foods,etc that help with your concieving or implantation bc like you i dont have a problem with concieving(hope i didnt jinx myself) i just have a problem with making getting my little bean o stick for the whole 9 months.


----------



## moter98

Yes I use preseed and taking some vitamin supplements. That's it though.


----------



## nevergivingup

Yea all im taking is prenantal vitamins as well. ive decided to use preseed this time instead of my regular K&Y jelly. How is preseed for you?


----------



## moter98

Oh for sure don't use ky. It's a sperm killer. Preseed is supposed to help conception. I think it's fine. Would like to go back to my old brand silk, if I ever get a sticky bean!

I'm taking prenatals, queens delight, vitamin d, and a b complex. All this only because of my bloodwork results. I'm trying to naturally balance my hormones an through all my research online these supplements might help. But I'm taking them for specific reasons. Vitamin d because I am on the low side and dr advised it. B complex because my progesterone is on low side and queens delight to promote egg health and balance estrogen levels.


----------



## nevergivingup

o Wow, it sounds like you got a winning combo. This is the first time im hearing about the queen delight. I def have to google more on that. It sounds promising. I understand ab the vitamin D and B complex and your blood work, def do what u can naturally to fix it. im thinking only about natural ways now also. Something have to give, right...or should we wait on the moon and stars to line up b4 we can concieve. Jk. well im def using preseed this time. Ive gotten my bloodwork done several times to check everything and they didnt recommend anything extra but only told me everything was fine but that was before i found out i was m/c again but im sure 'when" i get pego again their going to check everything again. At least you are on top of yours. Im still questionable thinkin maybe i can do something else but at the same time i dont want to knock or mess up anything with my body bc many women are suggesting alot of different things.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, some women take things they shouldn't, like baby aspirin because they have had a loss. I wouldn't mess with taking that everyday unless advised by a dr. Ive researched what I'm taking a lot and feel its safe. I'm not taking high doses or anything. If I notice a negative effect in my cycle, then i will stop. The queens delight is a combo of royal jelly, bee pollen and propolis. Supposed to be very good for egg and sperm health. I am a clean eater and a big believer in bee pollen an had been taking it before for reasons other than ttc. It is a superfood and gives you energy and can even cure insomnia. 
Also, the only reason I'm trying natural approach is cause my dr won't do anymore testing. So I've decided to fix myself. :)


----------



## lch28

hello ladies
woke up fiancee to bd last night. he didn't seem to mind. my opk at night was lighter then the one during the day but i am trying not too think about that. i am hoping todays will be + . i am on cd19! this is taking forever! pleassee be positive today..

i am taking pre natals and that is it. i use soft cups if that counts. i have heard about royal jelly. where do i get that? any drug store?


----------



## moter98

I got the royal jelly on amazon


----------



## lch28

is it expensive?
well i am off to babysit my nephews. i will test at noon and let you guys know what it says... fx for a +


----------



## moter98

It's called queens delight and it's $20 for a one month supply. Since you got pregnant without trying I would think you won't need to take anything. You know you can conceive without trouble. You must be so frustrated right now. Come on already ov!


----------



## lch28

=[ negative. im so upset


----------



## moter98

If you don't get a positive within a couple more days maybe you want to try the Clomid?


----------



## lch28

i am thinking about it. its just weird. i have all the signs i have had ewcm for like a week and today my cervix is so high i can't even find it


----------



## moter98

Weird! Usually when mine goes that high I ov that day or next day.


----------



## lch28

my body is messing with my head... i have twinges today and i felt a gush of something come out so i figured "af is here early again" and it was a bunch of ewcm!


----------



## moter98

Maybe it's gonna happen soon then. The cp being high is a good indicator. Mine is never high except around ov time


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh. so i am so mad.
i decided to read the directions on my opks and..

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4084/5212440495_71051fb328.jpg
apparently the lines don't have to be the same color with these ones.
so my + was yesterday? i still don't understand


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. What brand is that? Never heard of that kind of opk before. Mine shows directions like that too but says that the line must be as dark as control line. Did you only have a line on these yesterday? Or have they always had a line or?


----------



## lch28

i just started them yesterday. there were 2 lines pretty close in color. so now i don't know what to think..! it is New Choice. maybe i shall google


----------



## moter98

Then I think you should expect your temp rise tomorrow. Get to bd!


----------



## moter98

Ok I went googling about the new choice tests for you. Found a poster that called the manufacturer about it and they said any line, no matter hiw light means positive opk on their tests. You have ovulated!


----------



## lch28

im so confused. i am going to bd anyway .. but i googled for like an hour. some say that if there is 2 lines at all it is positive and some say it isnt. 
i also found this about that specific brand

https://www.onlinemedicaltest.com/images/online_pregnancy_test_results.jpg
so im just confused. should i put that i got a +opk yesterday on my chart?


----------



## lch28

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh. i am so excited!!


----------



## moter98

Yes put a plus opk in your chart for yesterday :)


----------



## lch28

this is such a relief! good thing i woke up fiancee last night... lol! all that worrying too. i was so convinced i was not going to ovulate. oh my, oh my. okay. so, when do i expect af? 14 days after FF says i ovulate i guess?


----------



## moter98

Yes you can expect AF 14 days after ovulation, so two weeks from now, or better yet, expect no AF. :)


----------



## lch28

okay well. i called the company because, one of the boxes said two lines is positive and then the one i used today said they had to be equal or same color. the company said that it must have been an old test but they do have to be the same color =[ so i got really sad but... then i took one and it was basically positive. should be def positive tomorrow


----------



## moter98

Oh really? How odd. Yeah if it's basically positive that means within hours you will have a positive. Woohoo!

It's making me impatient for ov. I took two test tonight, lol! Both were super faint of course.


----------



## lch28

hmm maybe ill take another tonight. i am confused though bc if it was an old test wouldnt it have counted as a positve?oh well i am not stressing anymore i think tmrw will be positive i am gonna wait for ff to confirm it. if it even does. i am just glad i have been bding every day. what cd do you normally get a positive?


----------



## moter98

Yeah im confused too! But your chart will show which day your ov was so you will have your answer soon. 

I usually get a positive opk on cd13 now, though last month it was cd14, but that was when i was coming off my chemical. My lp was also just 11 days. Hoping it was just my hormones righting themselves and this cycle will be normal again.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi Ladies, seems like i miss a bunch again today. I did my regular jog but for some reason today was a harder day for me bc i came bk home sore and all i wanted to do was crawl into bed and sleep the soreness away. lch28 i am totally happy for you, i truly hope and pray you have "O" or will be very soon. Those opks can be horrible, but thank goodness you did cover your bases. And i just knew ur love wouldnt mind being woke up, what man would:haha: Moter98 you couldnt resist testing huh, with all lch28 excitement, i dont blame you, i wouldve done the same thing as well:winkwink:

Well i am totally happy for both of you, i wish i could join in an tell you my experience today with the opk but of course Im still bleeding, yesterday it gone from brown to red and now back to brown. I decided to call my OB bc i noticed a (no pain) bump or maybe a little rise of skin down there on my best friend(vagina). She tried to convince me over the phone that it maybe a hair follicle, but i hate diagnoses over the phone so i will be going in so she can check it 2morrow. And i also told her that im still having slight cramps so she said that she will check me to see if the m/c is progressing like it should bc i shouldnt be having cramps this long. Im not to worried ab the bleeding bc i know last m/c the bleeding was more than 3wks long and im totally not insisting on a D&C or any procedure that may have to do with my uterus or anything that may hurt my chances of concieving and gettin my little one to stick. 
Moter98 i dont blame you, i agree with you ab the docs dont want to run anymore test so yes be proactive i know i am bc we're the ones who really wants a baby, they just want to get paid, at least thats how i feel.

Well until tommorrow im going to:sleep:......well at least i hope i do:comp:


----------



## moter98

Hope everything is ok with you. Keep us updated! I think bleeding time can vary for everyone and even from every m/c. As long as its not really heavy bleeding and you feel fine it shouldn't be too concerning. Sometimes it just takes our bodies awhile to flush out everything. It's good you are seeing your dr tomorrow so they are at least aware of what's going on. 

I did the Jillian banish fat boost metabolism this morning. She kicked my butt again but i burned 450 calories! I'm gonna try her workout using weights tomorrow. See if I can make it through the whole thing without stopping. I'm doing a one week challenge with this workout this week where I will increase my weights by a pound everyday or until I can't finish it without stopping. Is it bad that that is fun to me, lol!

Yes, I have a feeling I'm gonna be poas quite a bit in the next week, waiting for that positive opk.


----------



## nevergivingup

Jillian banish fat boost metabolism wow i really need that, the name is even intriguing, all i needed to see was banish fat and for it to be jillian is even more convincing, im officially jealous.....in a good way of course. 450 calories is awesome any day...ESP if you eat pretty healthy, then you are on top of it ma'am. Dont worry about stopping, i think thats the best thing ab getting workouts in Dvd form. no one can see you stop or cheat...WHICH....YOU...ARE...NOT...DOING..bc no one can see you...hint hint:happydance: And def not a bad thng that excercising excites you bc it does for me so we just have to be wierd together. A pound a day, wow u are on it. I havent tried weights yet but i def need them bc all my food skip every part of my body and head straight to my thighs, and o my they are hard to lose. i need to look into the weights for my thighs...i think i will do that tommorrow. Are you excercising every day this week for your challenge? Excercising really does relieve my stress bc i feel as though i am very hormonal due to wanting to be prego so bad.I cant think of too much else other than losing this weight. Soooo i am wishing you all the best next week, bc i am super excited for u and hoping u get a positive..i just know u will!!!


----------



## moter98

Haha! Yeah that's true, no one can see me cheat. But I like the challenge. I regularly workout 6 days a week, but usually just a half hour. But I gained a couple pounds so I put myself on a one week challenge to get back on track. Then after the one week I might be motive tater enough to stick with it. My goal is to lose another 5 lbs after that. I figure I may as well have a goal to focus on while waiting on a bfp.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello ladies... I believe I'm about 6dpo today going by the last time I felt ovulation signs ( I haven't used any opks because I was still getting positives, so thought it would be pointless)

That was 3 weeks after my MC usually ovulation happened on either cd15 or 16 :(... I had a d&c so not sure if this is why for late ov?


----------



## lch28

nevergivingup i hope everything is okay at the doctor. motor is right as long as it isn't heavy bleeding all should be okay.. you must be so frustrated to still be bleeding after so long when you just wanna start ttc. im sorry hun =[ i hope everything straightens out asap!

haha motor you sound like you are doing very well with the exercises - those videos sound great.

sooo last night opk at 730 was almost positive. took one at 11:30 pm and ... POSITIVE!!!! definitely. they were the same color. :happydance: so now i have even more questions for you lol. how soon after the +opk will i ovulate? is the egg there for 24 hours once released? should i keep taking opks until they are negative again? once they are negative does that mean i have already ovulated?? i bd'd last night. will do again today and next day. 

Babee_Bugs i am sorry for your loss. i know for a fact i always had 28 day cycles so must have ovulated around cd14 and i just got a +opk on cd19. expecting a long long cycle this month. (better yet no AF !! )


----------



## moter98

Expect ov within 12-36 hours after your first plus. You don't need to test anymore. There's no way to know exactly when unless being monitored by a dr. Charting will show a temp rise the day after you ov. Just get in enough bd and you will be covered. I am so impatient to ov now, lol!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ich28 - once you get a positive you don't need to keep testing, unless you wish too so you know when you get a negative again. I use to get 2 full days of +opk, my chart would always recognise ovulation occurred on the second day of my positive.
My advice is to dtd today, tomorrow and the next... If you's can manage another day after then deffo do it, just you never know when that egg will be released, so try and cover all bases. I use to count 1dpo from the first day of a -opk.

When I fell pregnant we dtd, 

2 days before - evening
Day of ov - early hours
Day after ov - early hours

Hope this helps x


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, lch28 i am soo happpy for you....BDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBDBBD is all i can say. I really hope u catch the eggy!! Moter98 i know u are getting impatient now and ready to "O". I thought that was funny when u said your ready to "O" now, with all lch28 excitment i want to tooo. Now im just getting frustrated but there's nothing else i can do but wait it out. I might just test opk just for the fun of it soo i can get on here and tell my experience.:haha: Moter98 trying to workout to get your mind off of TTC only works when you're actually working out at least for me. Bc when i get home im bk on the pregno forums and realized..aww man i want to "O"..ughhh!! But if you have mental trick then let me in:winkwink:

babee_bugs i believe we chatted in another forum again im sorry ab the m/c. My first m/c i usually "O" in cd14or15 but i "O" later than that bc i didnt stop bleeding until after my regular "O" day of cd14or cd15. And this time i miss my cd14/15 again for "O" due to this m/c and bleeding and i dont expect to "O" until i stop bleeding, at least thats my preference of it bc thats what my body did last time but i may be wrong but im sure my m/c pushed bk my "O" due to my m/c with the d&C and this m/c.

Well i know i wont be on here until after my docs appt. so dont have to much fun chatting w/o me.:flower:


----------



## moter98

Good luck with drs appt!

I keep myself distracted because I started the eat clean diet 3 months ago. I try to spend time learning about cleaning eating and finding new recipes. But I still think of ttc all the time. Theres just no getting away from it.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Never: I think i may actually be around 5-6dpo today... But this is only going from the last time I felt crampy aches, a high soft open cervix and clear EWCM... I felt it was pointless to test using a opk while I still had hcg in my body as it would of just turned it positive, so it would of made me even more bloody confused haha..

So if that's correct and my Lp is still 13 days then af would be due 2nd of June 5 days before my birthday! (typical!) 

Why can't we have af on cd1, cd2 ovulate, cd3 have a positive pregnancy test? It takes sooo bloody long don't it


----------



## lch28

haha i was thinking that yesterday babee_bugs. or i was like "omg they should make a pregnancy test you can take the day after ovulation" wishful thinking huh. 

Sooo i actually have BD'd like every day since the bleeding stopped. but i BD'd the night before i got a +opk, last night, this morning, lol .. probably tonight again. I hope its not too much! i am also using soft cups. i have heard so many people got there bfps with them so i hope it works!

motor so you will get a +opk in 3 days most likely? yay! i know what you mean, i was probably driving you mad being so impatient about it! i guess i just never got a +opk since my loss in February and was thoroughly convinced i wasn't going to ovulate for a while. 

nevergivingup - let us know what the dr says. i hope it is all okay!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Wishful thinking ain't it lol...

Make sure you keep bding for a couple of days after ovulation, I use to stop when I thought I had ovulated... Then the cycle I got pregnant we bd the day after of and it worked!, so guess what I'll be doing next cycle haha


----------



## moter98

Yeah hopefully in 3 days. I'll find out if my cycle has regulated yet. 

You are def covered on the bf front!


----------



## lch28

yes that is a good idea. i am going to wait for FF to confirm ov then bd 2 days after it. to be honest. i am looking forward to bding after i ovulate and not worry about keeping the sperm in and such, because i know if i am to get pregnant this cycle i already would be pregnant! do you know what i mean? lol


----------



## lch28

i hope soo... now im scared FF wont confirm ov lol! silly me.


----------



## moter98

It will. Try not to worry. Though I have to admit I still worry about that every cycle too, lol! Even though ff has confirmed every single time. :dohh:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, Babee_bugs, i know exactly how u feel, when def need something to tell us about these things after m/c. Bc honestly im about to be confused again about the whole thing. Some days i feel as if im in school again counting and figuring out all these things about my body.ugghhh. 

lch28 its totally ok to be excited ab your "O",you do not have to explain yourself bc trust me whenever it get(if i get it) im am goin to be telling my friends and probably even strangers who i see jogging with me that im "O" and of course their going to be looking crazy but it wont matter bc i have "O":happydance:

moter98 your big day is coming......da da dum....do u hear the big moment music yet:winkwink:

Well my visit to the OB was great..i guess.The painless rise thats down there on my best friend(vagina) is known as "Folliculitis" a harmless bump that comes from shaving, rubbing of clothing,etc. and can appear anywhere on the body and it can go away on its own or either i can just go to the store and get some cream for it... sigh..a BIG RELIEF:happydance: Well ab the bleeding my OB checked me and informed me that my cervix is closed and my uterus is smooth and the bleeding and i dont have much bleeding so it will tampr off soon. Until then i have to go back to get an ultrasound just to confirm that my uterus is empty. And also in the middle of June they're going to run test on me bc of my 2 recurrent m/c to see what went wrong or to see if anything is wrong with me and also to do some research on me as they say. But thank goodness we're getting somewhere and maybe we'll be able to eliminate some problems but hopefully they're arent any and maybe the 3rd try will be my time.

p.s.When the nurse was scheduling me for my many test all the way in the middle ogf June, i was thinkin in my head, "yea if i dont get prego first":kiss:


----------



## moter98

lucky! my dr wouldn't run a full panel on me after 2 losses. i have to wait for a 3rd loss or ttc 18 months! well, i'm gonna fix him and get a sticky bean all on my own. so there, you mean dr.


----------



## nevergivingup

Moter98, LOL, Thats right, you'll fix him!!!! I thought the same thing as well ab the 3 or more m/c then running test but i was very lucky and blessed for them to do that, but trust me my doctor visits and many tests and m/cs are getting pretty pricey, i think im seeing my doctor faster than my insurance can get the bill and pay for it:haha: And dont worry, they're not as perfect as they sound. Unfortunately im cramping again and i informed the nurse i was and in need of some stronger medicine bc i ran out of my IBprofen 800 and now im using the over the counter medicine isnt working for me, and she informs me that my cramps are gone and im looking like are you going to tell me how im feeling?? So she says if im still having cramps tommorrow come call her. So of course my cramps dissappear for a half of a day, and then surprise surprise here i go cramping again really badly and guess what the darn office closes at 5:growlmad:and im sure she's(nurse) is at home sleeping, while im in pain. Im just counting the hours away until that office open so i can give her some words. 

p.s. i know they're looking out for me, but could you sleep in pain?? I cant and my DH is 220 mi. away from me at work so i have noone to console me. and these darn over the counter pills is a waste of my money and Caution/Do not take these if:lables that you read and be like "ok , im going to take a chance"..TIME


----------



## moter98

Sorry you are in so much pain. :( drs office hours often work against us don't they? So frustrating sometimes. Have you tried a heating pad? I used to get the worst cramps during AF and would take 2 midol and crank the heating pad on high. I would at least be able to sleep a bit then. I know these cramps aren't the same thing but maybe it will help a bit.

That's true about cost. My insurance covers none of it and dr said its $800 each just for bloodwork. I could see us easily spending over $10000 just for a complete workup of me and dh.


----------



## nevergivingup

i agree totally, y do they close at 5pm!!!! Then tells me if im in too much of pain go to the ER...yea right, the last time i was in there was when my 1st m/c cramps was blazing on high and all i could do was sit there for 2 1/2hrs b4 being called, not including medical attention just yet. $10,000 wow, like really healthcare....it cost that much just to run some blood and do some scans!! I def think I need to go into business for healthcare. Their making a kiiing off us. I told Dh im i think we should just try on our own and hopefully we'll get lucky the 3rd time but o no once i told him they want to run test on me o hes agreeing with whatever they need to do to figure out these recurrent m/c. OOOOO i wish i wouldve known ab the heating pad earlier while i was at the store, i bet that totally feels good bc i need it right now I couldnt call my OB to ask what medicine they recommend bc of course the office was closed so i had to ask the pharmiscist and they recommended aleve. I used to always use midol extra strength as well and it worked so well, but for some reason i moved to pamprin ...cant remember y but i loved that too. i shoudlve gotten that instead.These aleve sucks:growlmad:


----------



## lch28

nevergiving up i am sorry you are in so much pain. i most definitely recommend midol and like motor said a heating pad. I swear by midol!!! i am glad your dr appointment went good. i also had an ultrasound to check my uterus was empty. all was well - i am sure it will be too and you will stop bleeding soon! then you can start ttc yay!

motor i still can't believe the price they have given you. $800!!! that is insane.

can you look at my chart? my temp went up today. but i still have one higher temp in my follicular phase but it has an open circle on it. will that stop ff from confirming ov? do you i think i O'd yesterday? i hope so . because i bd'd twice.. yesterday fiancee said "that chart better tell you when you ovulated soon because i need to take a breather" lololololol bless him =]


----------



## moter98

Yes ICH, you o'vd yesterday! you are 1dpo today, woohoo! FF won't draw crosshairs till 3dpo. they have to have 3 days or recorded high temps to draw the line. just how their software works. if you want, you can adjust your open circles on your chart with the formula i gave you earlier. 

nevergivingup, hope you are feeling better today. don't bother with aleve, can't believe the pharmasist told you take aleve for cramps. what the heck? they should know better. midol works wonders, along with a heating pad. it's my go to cramp remedy, lol!


----------



## lch28

aleve doesn't do anything for cramps lol. def the midol..
yay 1dpo!! i am actually so excited to not have to bd on a schedule for the next two weeks lol. i hope i get a bfp.. yesterday one of the times we bd'd i was on top. sorry tmi but i hope that doesn't make much of a difference... i rolled right over and put my legs up


----------



## lch28

let me go find that code lol


----------



## moter98

naw, it won't matter. you bd plenty so i wouldn't worry about it. 

AFM: my opk's are still as faint as can be! they are usually getting darker by now. i'm wondering if my chemical or all the supplements i'm taking this cycle are gonna delay ov. i'm thinking i should quit taking everything but the mucinex and vitamin d until after ov, then start up the vitamin b again. i was reading that for some people vitamin b can delay ov. that's not what i want at all! just trying to raise my progesterone levels a bit. i stopped taking the royal jelly/bee pollen today. i think i jumped in too fast with all these supplements. i shoulda just started with one at a time to see if it had any affect on my cycle.


----------



## lch28

that may be a good idea, you don't want to mess up your cycle. i am sure you will get a + around cd14 though.. you def don't want to make ov come later. did doc say progesterone was def low?

hey i have a question lol if i O'd yesterday is the egg still there??


----------



## moter98

it could be. you should bd today and possibly tomorrow just to make sure. 

i usually get my positive opk cd13 and get darker opk's a couple day earlier. they are as light as can be now. i'm gonna stop taking everything for now and start up the vitamin b after ov. now i'm kinda freaking that i may have messed it up enough not to ov at all. yikes! my progesterone last cycle was 9.7. it should be 10+ to show a strong ov. dr said normal, nothing else needed to be done. i feel like it's a bit too low and am trying to raise it with natural supplements.


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, well today was a good day, no cramps today..THANK GOD!!! But of course im still bleeding..but my wonderful DH came home early from work due to Memorial day and he cooked dinner for just us two. And actually took my mind off the whole Bleeding and TTC thing, we're big kids bc he tickled me all day long to keep my mind from wondering. But i do feel bad bc i cant please him the way i feel comfortable doing. But enough ab me lch28 im still excited for u girllll:happydance: Moter98 stay positive, dont go crazy on us, you are really the only sane one we got btwn us three...no offense Lch but u just gotten back ur composure due to finally seeing +opks:haha: moter98 i hope that you really dont mess your cycle up by taking yourself off of them now. bc it seems you were alllowing your body time to accept a foreign agent in its system, so are u sure just stopping the supplements now will get ur "O" cycle bk on track or just stay as it is, delayed. Or maybe nothing is even wrong ma'am. but im sure u know your body better than anyone else, so whatever makes that "O" come , go for it!! well bc my Dh is home i wont be on here as much bc he claims these forums makes me even more depress which we ladies know is sooo not true.:wacko:So i will be lurking from time to time until then ladies dont have to much fun chatting without me.....lch FX for your BFP, i just know u have it with all that BD, i know u have one happy Fiance:winkwink: and moter98 catch that egg madam DO NOT LET IT GET AWAY. Until tommorrow ladies...maybe...:sleep:


----------



## lch28

motor98 - did she tell you it should be 10+ for healthy ov? she would not give you anything to help you raise it?

nevergivingup - no offense taken haha! i felt like a psycho waiting to ov. it was bad!'

soo tomorrow i am supposed to sleep at my brothers and watch my nephews. i can't bd!! oh no!


----------



## moter98

nevergivingup said:


> Hi ladies, well today was a good day, no cramps today..THANK GOD!!! But of course im still bleeding..but my wonderful DH came home early from work due to Memorial day and he cooked dinner for just us two. And actually took my mind off the whole Bleeding and TTC thing, we're big kids bc he tickled me all day long to keep my mind from wondering. But i do feel bad bc i cant please him the way i feel comfortable doing. But enough ab me lch28 im still excited for u girllll:happydance: Moter98 stay positive, dont go crazy on us, you are really the only sane one we got btwn us three...no offense Lch but u just gotten back ur composure due to finally seeing +opks:haha: moter98 i hope that you really dont mess your cycle up by taking yourself off of them now. bc it seems you were alllowing your body time to accept a foreign agent in its system, so are u sure just stopping the supplements now will get ur "O" cycle bk on track or just stay as it is, delayed. Or maybe nothing is even wrong ma'am. but im sure u know your body better than anyone else, so whatever makes that "O" come , go for it!! well bc my Dh is home i wont be on here as much bc he claims these forums makes me even more depress which we ladies know is sooo not true.:wacko:So i will be lurking from time to time until then ladies dont have to much fun chatting without me.....lch FX for your BFP, i just know u have it with all that BD, i know u have one happy Fiance:winkwink: and moter98 catch that egg madam DO NOT LET IT GET AWAY. Until tommorrow ladies...maybe...:sleep:

You crack me up! Ok, ok I'll try to remain sane here. You are right, stopping the supplements may just make it worse or it may not even matter at all. I am gonna just keep taking everything only cut the dose in half till after ov. I do think ov is approaching now so hopefully my ov freak out will be short lived lol! My opk this morning looked darker and my cp has moved up so I'm hoping to ov just about on schedule.
Sounds like you have a wonderful dh, do sensitive to your needs and trying to keep your spirits up!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> motor98 - did she tell you it should be 10+ for healthy ov? she would not give you anything to help you raise it?
> 
> nevergivingup - no offense taken haha! i felt like a psycho waiting to ov. it was bad!'
> 
> soo tomorrow i am supposed to sleep at my brothers and watch my nephews. i can't bd!! oh no!

No, dr just said its normal range. So of course i went googling about my number and found 10+ is a good ov. I'm sure he wasn't concerned because it was so close to 10. Also, he had his mind made up about me before he met me. He saw I had two losses and even though ive been ttc a year, the losses show I can get pregnant. So in his opinion it's just a matter of time to get a healthy baby. He wasnt going to do any tests for me but it just so happened I was cd22 the day I went in. That's the day they check progesterone. So I insisted on some bloodwork. So I'm on my own till I'm ttc 18 months or another loss. That's when i decided I'm just gonna fix myself and started taking all these natural supplements. I desperate, lol!


----------



## moter98

so the POAS addict that i am, i just had to test again with SMU. and.......i've got a positive opk! right on time too. all this worrying for nothing. the supplements haven't messed up my cycle at all. hoping they will raise my progesterone just a bit after ov.


----------



## lch28

yay!!!!!!!!!!!! get to bding! i am upset i can't bd today. i hope it doesn't ruin my chances.. this sucks because im at my nephews and i love them dearly but it makes me sad. especially the one year old =[


----------



## lch28

my temp dropped today 0_o
does this mean i have not ovulated??


----------



## moter98

i would put your coverline just below 97.7 so you are still above/at coverline and that means you have ovulated. don't worry about the bd today, you have it more than covered. try not to worry, your temps look good. 

yep, we are bd like mad, lol!


----------



## lch28

haha yay get busyy..
i hope the egg is already catched because there will be no bding all weekend.
but i bd'd twice yesterday.
my cervical mucus still was a bit egg white today but now it is lotiony


----------



## moter98

don't worry about bd anymore. if that egg is to be caught, it's been caught already.


----------



## lch28

how do i put my coverline under 97.7? 
today i am feeling some cramping
i am also nauseous - must be from chinese last night because it is much too early to get that symptom lol


----------



## lch28

well i decided to google because i just had too and it said you can't get pregnant after the thermal shift is noticeable. was my thermal shift on cd21?


----------



## moter98

yes, your thermal shift was yesterday. you don't draw the coverline, FF will for you after 3 days of higher temps. so tomorrow when you enter your temp in, it will draw your coverline


----------



## lch28

my nephew just asked me
"aunt lily, was your baby you had zero days old"
he definitely caught me off guard with that one =[


----------



## moter98

Aww, that's tough. How do you even answer that.


----------



## lch28

i didn't really. i was thinking of what to say when he got distracted by yo gabba gabba.. he also asked a few weeks after i lost the baby if Sophia was with Pappou. (i am greek and that was my grandpa who passed last april) i initially tried to have her buried in his plot but they wouldn't allow it so she is in a baby section. the stone should be there soon. i was annoyed though because the monument place called me, because they get a sketch of the stone and i had to sign and check for spelling errors. they spelled her name as Sofia not Sophia which is delaying the whole thing 4 more weeks. All the original paper work had it spelled right :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

Oh geez. That must be really hard.


----------



## lch28

you got your +opk today right? i was reading about people who take low dose aspirin for chemical pregnancies. have you heard of that?


----------



## moter98

Yes I got my positive opk today. Yeah I read that too and even bought some. I've decided not to take it though. I would rather have the drs ok before doing something like that. Aspirin thins the blood and for those that have a clotting disorder it will help with implantation. But the likely hood of that being my problem is small so I'm not gonna take it. The idea of taking aspirin everyday just doesn't sit well with me. Even if it is a low dose. I don't even like having to take Tylenol very often.


----------



## lch28

yeah i only take something when i have my period.. when i was pregnant i was so scared to take tylenol even though my dr said it was fine


----------



## moter98

Yeah, I take midol for cramps but don't like taking the other stuff if i can help it


----------



## lch28

im gonna be scared if fiancee wants to bd monday. what if it messes up implantation lol


----------



## lch28

ff didnt confirm ov today =[ my temp barely went up


----------



## moter98

Hmmm, try to enter in a fake temp on tht day you missed and see if it draws your crosshairs then.


----------



## moter98

Bd won't mess with implantation at all


----------



## lch28

i did, it didn't do it.. i entered a higher temp for tomorrow and it said i O'd on cd20 like we thought. but idk...


----------



## lch28

i played around with my chart if i get a temp of 98.4 or higher tomorrow it will confirm ov for cd20


----------



## moter98

that is odd. it should give you your crosshairs today. have you tried changing the temps via the formula i gave you for the open circle days? you shouldn't need a temps as high as 98.4 to get crosshairs. you need a temp shift of .2 to confirm ov.


----------



## lch28

what was the formula?


----------



## moter98

Decrease by .1 for every half hour later you take your temp, increase .1 for every half hour earlier you take your temp


----------



## lch28

i tried it, didn't make a difference =[


----------



## moter98

What is your teml today?

I didn't get a temp rise today myself. My opk has gone negative so I must have ov'd. Hoping for a jump tomorrow


----------



## lch28

my temp went all the way up too 97.95 =] it confirmed ov on cd20 like i thought. i am 4dpo.

i am sure it will go up tomorrow. you have always Ov'd around this time right?
boo.. fiancee had to go to work today! maybe i will have a bbq by my self lol


----------



## moter98

woohoo! i knew you ov'd that day. guess the FF software just needed the little bit higher temp to confirm it. isn't it fun seeing those crosshairs on your chart? i always love that day so much,lol!

last cycle this happened too where i didn't get a temp rise until 3 days after my first positive opk. i thought it was cause i was coming off the chemical and my cycle was a bit wonky. this cycle though i got opk's yesterday that were darker than the control. i have never had them get that dark before. i'm hoping this means i had a good strong ov. even this morning my opk was almost positive, but not quite. now it has gotten lighter so i must have ov'd last night. hoping for a temp raise in the morning, and trying to worry about it. i always get paranoid about getting a rise every month, but then i always do so why do i keep worrying, ahhhhhhhh


----------



## lch28

i think its hard not to worry. it would just stink for something to go wrong and be out for the month..

i have a silly question. i went swimming at a bbq...
is this okay during the tww? i know with ivf it is not


----------



## moter98

yes, perfectly fine.


----------



## lch28

haha i feel so dumb sometimes. i told my fiancee i was scared and he gave me the dead fish eye look. i am trying to figure out if i want to test at 9dpo or wait until i miss af.. i don't want to get a - at 9dpo and then convince myself it was too early. i have been having some mild cramping - not af like cramps though. i hope that is a good thing


----------



## moter98

trust me, i have worried about every little thing you can think of over this last year. it's totally normal! it's up to you how you if you can handle those bfn's or not. me, i have to test super early cause i'm a POAS addict. i just have to know one way or another. sometimes i don't test if the bfn is getting to me, but sometimes it doesn't get to me too much.


----------



## lch28

i think this cycle it may get to me just because i am still stuck on that bfp before my due date... but then if i dont get a bfp this time.. next cycle i could get one just a few days after my due date. i don't know why it is so important to me. i think it is my way of making sure i am not an absolute mess on my due date. then i feel guilty.. like i should be a mess on my due date. 0_o my emotions are all over the place..

i mean last time i got a BFP it was 5 days before AF was due. i wasn't ttc and i never tracked ovulation but i had 28 day cycles so i am guessing i used to ovulate around cd14. do you need more hcg in your system to get a + on a digital? do you think frer is the best choice? i was going to use a dollar tree but there so cheap if its negative id just go out and buy a first response lol


----------



## moter98

Yes first response is way more sensitive than the cb digi. 
My advice to you would be to try not to put so much emphasis on dates for when it needs to happen. It can cause you a lot more heartache. Either way you will still take that day to grieve and be sad. It's only natural and all apart of the healing process. (as well as something like this can be healed)
I was doing that in the beginning, thinking I need a bfp right away to heal from my loss. After having two losses I realize that bfp or not, I still need that time to go through the grieving process. Though I'm not tryin to compare my losses to yours. I know you'rs is much more painful and hard than what ive been through. 

As for the testing, with ds I had a pregnant on cb digi by 10dpo. My first loss, no positive till 16dpo, second loss, clear positive 11dpo wih frer. Not sure these can count though since they weren't viable pregnancies.


----------



## lch28

thank you, that is really good advice. i have come to the conclusion that bfp or not i will always be sad about my daughter. I feel like i had an intuition - the whole pregnancy i just knew something was going to go wrong. I would check my toilet paper every day for blood. A few days before i began to bleed fiancee and i had sex and it hurt and we had to stop. I knew at that point that something must not be right. I am constantly annoyed that my doctors did not listen to me... but i know that pointing blame is not going to bring her back. I feel for you too, i think any loss of pregnancy just flat out stinks. You get a bfp and you think you are going to have a baby and to have it taken away is just not fair.

Now that i think back, when i got my positive with frer with Sophia I also got a positive with a digi that day because fiancee did not see the line. It was clearly there lol we just couldn't believe it. Still don't know when i am going to test. I will probably cave and do it anyway 9dpo. My fiancee wants me to wait. Ill probably end up spending like 60 dollars on pregnancy tests next week. Hopefully my first one is a bfp. He thinks that i am most definitely going to get pregnant with all the bding. I don't think he understands that it doesn't just happen so easily haha.


----------



## moter98

I buy the IC's on amazon. 50 of them for like $10. And I know they are sensitive cause on the day of my beta for my last chemical I was still getting lines when my number came back at 8. 
I did check the tp all the time too with ds. I was very paranoid something wasnt right. Everything with the pregnancy was fine, but he did have a birth defect so maybe it was that.....or just my worrisome personality.
I do believe the drs have some blame here. They should have had you come in to be checked. I don't know whether it could have been prevented, but they still should have checked you with the symptoms you described. I called my dr only once about some Braxton hicks I was having. They were happening every 1-2 minutes. They told me to come in right away for that. Have you asked your dr why you werent told to come in? Seems they should be giving you an explanation.


----------



## lch28

i had all the symptoms of pre term labor =[ i didn't know it at the time.
I was passing my mucus plug (did not even know what that was until a few weeks ago) i called them and told them i was getting globs of mucus. wanna know what they said? i had a yeast infection a few weeks before and they said it was probably my yeast infection clearing out :growlmad: then i called them a few days later and said i was not feeling her move and if i did it was far down and that i felt pressure. all they did was check the hb. i asked for an ultrasound or internal and they said it wasn't necessary and to stop worrying so much. i mean jeez shes a doctor i figured she knew what she was talking about. then when i was bleeding they said "wait two hours and call us if it doesnt stop" i said "no i dont think so i am on my way now" and .. i waited 1.5 hours in the waiting room. i should have gone right to the hospital. thing is.. it most likely could have been prevented. when i got in, they said "you are 5cm dilated, and i am sorry but we can normally save the pregnancy with a cerclage if you are 4 or less" so i started flipping out on all of them. maybe if i didn't wait nearly two hours my daughter could have had a chance, maybe if you checked me 3 days ago liked i asked and didn't make me feel like an annoying lunatic this would not be happening. I did ask, they said my symptoms were "normal in pregnancies" bull shit. i blame myself a lot for not making a big deal. it was my first pregnancy and i had no idea really. fiancee really wants to sue them. i just think the whole process will be painful. needless to say i am not going to go back to them when i get a new doctor. it is a huge medical group they are part of too. There are 7 of these medical offices in New Jersey. Practically every pregnant person who lives near me goes there. I really thought i was getting the best care possible =[ i wish id stop blaming myself. i just feel like i should have absolutely demanded an ultrasound or gone straight to the hospital when the morons told me to wait 2 hours. i mean i went right in but still waited. i was honestly in denial. i thought "no way am i losing the baby" my sister in law had bleeding when she was 7 months and all was fine. i just didn't even imagine what i was going to here when i walked in there and finally got my internal.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. You really can't blame yourself!! You did everything right. You called the dr and told them what was going on. It is their fault for not checking you. I would have done the same as you and listened to what the dr said. After all, they are the professionals and are supposed to know about this stuff. It's not your fault, it is theirs. You have to somehow stop blaming yourself. How were you supposed to know? It was the drs job to know, not yours.


----------



## lch28

i have definitely gotten better with blaming myself. right after the loss for some reason i hated myself. i kept saying "how could i have let this happen" i think it is just the fact that i felt like something was wrong. i had these symptoms and i just kept saying "if only i went to the hospital, if only i demanded an ultrasound or internal exam...." i don't think that so much anymore. sure, i wish that my doctors actually listened to me.. and i wish i made more of a big deal, but i did all i could do. i had no idea what was going on - i took the drs word for it. at least now i know what to look out for. the thing is is that when i went to talk to my old dr and high risk dr they met together and came up with a whole game plan of treatment. i really liked it and my dr assured me she would keep a close eye on me, if i ever wanted to come in just to here the heart beat or get an ultrasound that she already spoke to the nurses and i could just go and wait in her office. at first i was going to stick with her. now i don't think it is a good idea. i get the feeling she knows they f'd up.. and i honestly do think she will take good care of me but i just feel like it would be better to get a new doctor. then i think that she knows my whole situation. i am just confused. better make up my mind soon lol if i even get a bfp


----------



## moter98

I think they know they screwed up. They are trying to keep you happy so you don't sue. You can bring your medical history to any dr so they will know what happened. Was it the actual dr that said not to come in or was it a nurse? If it was the dr I would say find a new one. There has to be one you can find that you feel comfortable with.
For myself, i switched drs after I had my ds to the dr that delivered me. I didn't like my dr because he was so insensitive when he told me about ds clubfoot. We found out at the 20 week scan and he told me by saying my baby had a birth defect, then leaving me in the room by myself for 5 minutes before coming back in to tell me what it was. I was freaking out. Apparently he was checking if it was in both feet or just one, but he should have known that before he came into the room. I'll never forget that. Jerk. Not to mention he is a talker and I would wait a minimum of one hour to see him every appt.
At my delivery I had a retained placenta that the dr on call manually removed. He did such a good job of keeping me calm and he basically saved my life so i
Switched to him as soon as I got back home from hospital


----------



## lch28

my dr was on vaca the week i lost the baby. it was a nurse practitioner who told me to wait, same lady who wouldn't give me an internal. also the same lady who after my loss - thought she was giving me hope by telling me they had a patient with incompetent cervix who lost 5 babies even with a cerclage - then had actual surgery from the inside to close her uterus and has 4 kids. terrible story if you ask me

i am speechless that your doctor did that. i would have chased him out the room lol like where you going mr?!?!?! thats so insensitive. you must have been freaking out too.. thank god that DS is ok, that it was nothing serious. When you here the word birth defect the worst must run through your mind. i have been looking like mad for the dr that delivered my baby. He was so kind and just talked to me for hours and answered my questions. We really liked him. I guess i could actually call the hospital and ask them to look at my records or something


----------



## moter98

Oh! I thought it was your regular dr. Sorry if you said that in an earlier post. I didn't remember you saying that. I suppose you can't really blame your regular dr then. 
You could call the hospital and see who the dr was. It's always nice to have a dr you are 100% comfortable with. 

Yeah he scared me so much. I was pretty devastated when I left there and cried all the way to my car. People were looking at me like I was crazy. Dh calmed me down when I got home and then I went googling, which scared me more, lol! Google said other serious problems can come with a clubfoot, like down syndrome, neurological problems etc. I was one big ball of stress till ds was born. And he was perfect. I didn't really even notice his foot. Funny, but the very second he was actually here his foot suddenly wasn't a big deal anymore.


----------



## lch28

oh god you must have been terrified. i am so glad that he is happy and healthy. how was the labor?


----------



## moter98

Labor was textbook, I got the Epi about 4 hours in and delivered within 8 hours, pushed for thirty minutes. Not too rough. But then the placenta wouldn't detach so that was horrible. Epi had worn off by then. Dr had to manually remove or I had to go into theatre to have it removed. I said no way did I go through all that to get cut open too. Dh said whole thing took two minutes. It was the most painful experience of my life. All I could do was scream. Traumatic really. Dr has assured me next time they will not unplug my Epi and have the anethstegiologist in the room 

Got my temp rise this morning :)


----------



## lch28

that sounds awful .... eek i can't even imagine what that would feel like. like somethings being ripped out of inside of you. omg. thats wierd i also got an epidural 4 hours in and delivered 4 hours later. of course i only pushed twice, she was really so small i didn't feel a thing. i am not sure why i even got an epidural. i guess i figured why go through all this pain if i am not even going to have her. =[ she was also breech , her legs came out first. i looked down and saw how tiny her legs were and was absolutely horrified. i started crying and then the nurse was like lily you just need to get her out so i just pushed really hard twice and she came out.


----------



## lch28

yay for temp rise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so you prob O'd yesterday? did you bd?!?


----------



## moter98

Yes it was exactly like having something ripped from my body because it was still actually attached to my body. Awful, but at least it wasn't stuck and came away in one piece. I really was lucky there because some don't come fully away and that can cause hemorrhage. 

Oh that sounds just awful! So sad. So sorry you had to go through that. I hope you never have to experience anything like that again.


----------



## lch28

oh my god that must have been so painful. i called the hospital and they can't find the dr's name, im really obsessing over it lol. Its annoying i know his first name was george and i just can't find the guy! I am about to call every office with a Dr George near me! No that would take forever.. they said all they had was his signature and they can't read it. Some poor man went through my entire med records.


----------



## moter98

So there are many clinics he could have come from? Our hospital has drs from just 2 clinics in our area. The only reason I remembered my drs name was because a friend had been raving about how great he was. So I already knew of him and his name is easy to remember. Hope you find him! Can you go online and look up clinic names and view photos of the ob's? We can on our clinics websites. Gives their pictures and a little bio


----------



## lch28

the hospital is huge and so many dr's are affiliated with it. i think his first name was george but my mom says it was greg! he is not on the list of the hospital either. and its not in my records! did some random man from the street come in and deliver my baby?!?! just kidding but i really want to find him. i have already chosen my high risk dr but need an ob too.


----------



## moter98

Lol! Man from the street. I can't believe they don't know. What kind of records do they keep? Geez


----------



## lch28

i know!! oh well i think i have given up.. will just have to find a new OB even though i am very much tempted to use my old dr . i just hate her whole staff..

my temp dropped today =[ i am worried af is on her way. unless it was an implantation dip but isn't 5dpo too early for that?


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!!! Well I'm back! I see I missed bunches of convo again.Ughh, I'msorry ladies both of y'all went thru horrible experiences, I really wish y'all hadn't gone thru that, Bc no women who gives birth to our future deserve to be treated as such. I worked in healthcare w/ doctors for over 7 years and I realized from working with them that yes most of them don't care to get to the root of a problem with u or either very insensitive. And whenever I choose a doc if my first appt.was uncomfortable for me due to the doctor I make sure I won't see them again. But you do have a few great doctors who take their job serious and don't think they're God,but rather work for him. Well I'm sooooo Xcited ur "O" moter98!! I hope ur BDing!! I don't think any one can beat lch in BDing, u r official BD Queen right ab now. Sadly I'm still bleeding of course, Sunday a huge clot came out,making me feel like this will never be over, but im learning patience and I just have to wait it out. Other than that....my FX for you both!!!

Ps: if my spelling is off apologies,I'm using my phone again...ugghhh!!


----------



## lch28

i am trying to figure out who my next doctor will be. at the high risk center they have dr's who have different specialties, 2 of them specialize in pre term labor. now i just need to pick an ob. i really did like my old dr but i just think i need a new one def. 

hahaha i counted i Bd'd 19 times this month.. if this doesn't lead to a bfp i don't know what will! hun i am so sorry you are still bleeding, fx it stops soon! how many weeks has it been going on?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> i know!! oh well i think i have given up.. will just have to find a new OB even though i am very much tempted to use my old dr . i just hate her whole staff..
> 
> my temp dropped today =[ i am worried af is on her way. unless it was an implantation dip but isn't 5dpo too early for that?

Your temps look good. That is a normal fluctuation you will have. You are looking for a pattern of sustained higher temps and you have that.


----------



## lch28

heyy i just noticed my ticker says twinges and i am having lots of them!!


----------



## nevergivingup

I know u better have a BFP soon, you n ur Fiancé BD enough to get me prego and we all know I didn't have any Bird;lol! This wk will make it 5 wks so far for bleeding,but my DH thinks it's been 6 wks, but he's counting the time frame where we wasn't having relations, and that wasn't when I was bleeding that's when I knew I was prego again and I didn't want to risk anything messing this pregnancy up, but seems I couldn't outsmart this one either. Well Ladies I'm thinking it was totally fun with you all, but sadly I'm out of place here,which is Not a Bad thing at all, Bc I'm totally happy for you guys but i dont want to keep bringing my blues to the table while you all are rejoicing. So it was truly fun and I totally have my FX for u both, mean it!!! Don't let me down!! Until then I will be lurking here from time to time trying to find a home for my blues. I really thought I would've been finished bleeding by now so I can rejoice with you all, but my rejoicing is put on hold. Good Luck Ladies and God Bless both of u!! 

P.S. Thanks for being sooo sweet and kind!!!


----------



## moter98

Maybe that clot was what your body has been waiting on to expel. Bet you stop bleeding soon now. 

Yep, I can't match ich for bd but close, lol! There was no lack of trying this cycle. We are determined lol!


----------



## lch28

awww nevergivingup im sorry hun. i think you will stop bleeding soon too!

haha motor i am glad you are bding a lot. it is def a relief to be able to just have sex at this point.. to get up after bding if i want too. and i don't have to use those cups!! lol i have decided to test a week from today. most likely with a frer. that will be 12dpo.


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna start testing a week from now too! Though I know it's way too early, I will need to poas by then. I'm addicted.
I can't wait to get a break from bd, just a day! This is too much for me. I'm exhausted!


Nevergivingup, are we depressing you? I hope not! You could be ov in just 2 weeks time now. I bet the bleeding is on its way out now within three days


----------



## lch28

hahhaa yay! i am gonna test with fmu on tuesday.
i hope we aren't depressing nevregivingup. i really do think you will stop bleeding very soon


----------



## nevergivingup

No ma'ams you all are totally not depressing me at all. We've all been through a loss and this process, unfortunately mine is taking me a bit longer:dohh: but it's totally ok. But I'm going to give it another wk b4 I cry insanity and place myself in a crazy home. Lol


----------



## moter98

Hang in there. It's gonna stop real soon!


----------



## lch28

yes it will stop soon. hang in there like motor said. soon you will ovulate i am sure of it


----------



## moter98

I think I might have to miss bd to tonight. Dh thinks he has to work late


----------



## lch28

oh noo! well you think you ovulated yesterday right? should be okay.. or tell him to wake you up when he gets home lol


----------



## moter98

Yeah I had my teml rise today so I for sure ov'd yesterday. Should be covered,but I might have to stay up late tonight if I can manage it.


----------



## lch28

i think i bd'd day after ov but not 2dpo


----------



## moter98

I know we got plenty in this cycle so it won't be a huge deal to miss today. Besides, the egg is already fertilized by now :)


----------



## lch28

yay!!! I can't wait to test lol. im scared it will be a bfn


----------



## moter98

me too! me and dh were determined this cycle. we don't usually bd THIS much. the only thing that worries me is dh drinks too much. he drinks 1-2 beers everyday. some days he drinks 4 or 5. i haven't even touched alcohol in over 5 months now. just not fair that he can mess up our chances when i have changed my whole diet. 

try not to be scared of the bfn. remember that when testing early you can get a false negative before your positive. thats happened to me every time i've been pregnant cause i'm so impatient and can never wait long to start testing.


----------



## lch28

=[ boo. maybe dh can not drink during your fertile window?? 

i don't think i can wait till after i miss af. ill be lucky to wait till 12dpo lol


----------



## lch28

how do you know if you have sticky or creamy cm? i think i may have sticky . does that mean im out this cycle =[


----------



## moter98

Cm isn't gonna tell you a thing if you are or aren't. My advice is don't drive yourself crazy there. I've had every type of cm in lp and not been pregnant. You can't go by cp either. 

Oh my gosh if i asked dh to quit he would laugh at me. I tried last month and it didn't work. He's just a drinker. Usually in moderation but it's 5 days a week. :( he used to drink more before he met me and I didn't like it so he cut down. He did drink like this when we had ds so I'm sure it's not really terrible. I just think it would give us a much better shot if he would quit. Men I tell ya!


----------



## lch28

okay i must stop checking it then bc im going nuts already lol! i wish men understood.. how much we obsess over ttc and they just do whatever. my fiancee doesn't drink during the week but he does drink every weekend.. NOT IN MODERATION! sometimes he gets so drunk that i am embarrassed! i have never been a drinker. lol. got drunk like three times in high school and hated it . never drank again.


----------



## moter98

My dh usually drinks in moderation but a couple times a month he will
Drink too much. It's so embarrassing! I know how you feel there. When we go out anywhere I couldn't have a drink even if I wanted to cause he's always drinking too much and I have to drive home. He doesn't get like fall down pass out drunk but he will have like 6 beers in a short amount of time and not be able to drive. It's so annoying. I have given up so much and pumping my body up with all these vitamins, lol. Would just like him to try a little, geez!


----------



## lch28

i know!! i guess i have never been concerned with the drinking and ttc. i just hate when he is drunk. hes like a diff person and he's loud and overly flirty with me lol and some times he gets mad over nothing. then he goes to sleep and i swear the room smells like beer all weekend ew.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, cm and cp will drive you crazy! I admit i do still check them in tww. But I don't put much stock in them anymore. I just type it in on the notes section of ff. I figure once I get my bfp then I can go back and see all the symptoms I had in hindsight. I have had every "pregnancy" symptom throughout this last year and not been pregnant. It's so hard to go by signs and symptoms because they so closely mimic AF. It's fun to wonder and hope it means something though.


----------



## lch28

i know i told myself i wouldn't make anything of my symptoms. ttc is just so different for us. we never tried before. i never noticed anything different and the only reason i took a pregnancy test last time is because everything i ate was grossing me out. my sister in law had a first response and was like just take it! honestly took it to shut her and fiancee up.. and there was two lines right in my face. i stayed in the bathroom for like 10 minutes contemplating lol. odd how lucky i was.. i mean we weren't really preventing.. just using with drawal method which i know is not a method at all but the one time he didn't pull out i guess i was Oing. i remember we went to the 7 week scan and i saw her and she was a little bean and i cried i was so happy. fiancee just sat there like "what am i looking at"!??!?


----------



## moter98

Sounds so easy! You must be very fertile. I bet you get a bfp again right away. You won't have to over anylize everything for too much longer I bet. One more week and youll have two lines again :)


----------



## lch28

=D i will cry either way lol. if its a bfn or bfp ill cry but of course bfp i'd be crying out of happiness. then i will be worried sick my whole pregnancy... but hey it is worth it.. i hope i am very fertile and it wasn't just a fluke. i also got right up after that and went to the bathroom. now here i am after bding laying with two pillows under my butt with my legs up putting soft cups in.. lol. insane.


----------



## moter98

Lmao! The crazy things we do to get PReggy.


----------



## lch28

i know! if i get a bfn this month im not using the soft cups next month . in case they created a barrier. i just looked up online that the dollar tree tests have the same sensitivity (25 mIu) as frer. and they are only a dollar... i just don't see how that is even possible lol


----------



## moter98

It's because they are blue dye and notorious for evaps. You can buy them, but if you get what you think is a positive follow it up with a frer to make sure.


----------



## lch28

but they are pink lines lol whats a evap?


----------



## moter98

Oh, the pink dye ones should be ok. Frer are actually more sensitive than the 25mIU. They have been known to detect a level as low as 6mIU. So if you want to know the absolute soonest frer would be the one the get. Though my wondfo IC are very close to that sensitive. They still showed positive when my beta came back at 8. The frer showed positive too. The midstream pink dye test at that time was negative. I know, why did i take so many tests? So I would know which was more accurate for times like these!


----------



## lch28

lol well i am glad you did.. i will probably take frer. i am now thinking of taking in 9dpo. lol..


----------



## moter98

Haha! Pretty soon You will want to take it tomorrow :)


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh i know!!! lol i am just going to try so hard not to think about it! even though it's impossible. this morning i dreamt i took my temp and i had my period!!!!! it sucked lol and i woke up all depressed and i was like.. wait a min i didn't take my temp yet.


----------



## moter98

9dpo isn't so far fetched. I start at 7dpo lol! But I just use the cheapies. Only costs .19 each so I can use a lot and not hurt the pocketbook 

With ds I had a "pregnant" already at 10dpo on the cb digi. If I had used a frer and tested the day before I bet i would have had a positive at 9dpo


----------



## lch28

i got a positive on a digi too i am guessing it was 9dpo because i had 28 day cycles and it was 5 days before AF was due. my temp went higher then it ever has today.. wondering why.

im annoyed.. yesterday i was late to work because of a car accident. so this morning my boss goes .. "explain what happened yesterday" so i told him there was an accident. he goes " i need you to be more proactive and foresee these problems" lol. like oh you want me to foresee a car accident huh.. jerk.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. How were you supposed to know? Sounds like a tough boss you have.
That is quite a jump your temp did! Now if it would stay high like that for a few days ff would say you have gone triphasic, which is a good thing! It could mean pregnancy. Though some non pregnant cycles have a triphasic pattern, there are more pregnancy cycles that have it. I had a possible triphasic pattern one cycle but wasn't pregnant. I've never had ff say it was for sure triphasic though, just possible triphasic


----------



## lch28

i know it went so high!! I hope its a good sign! when will it tell me if it is triphasic or whatever lol. yeah my boss sucks. i almost said "i foresee that you are such an asshole all the time"


----------



## moter98

Lol! Good thing you didn't say that out loud. Though it probably would have felt good.

I think you have to have 3 or 4 high temps like that for ff to say triphasic


----------



## lch28

haha it would have felt great. i hate him.. after i lost the baby he was a total jackass about me taking time off. i think im def gonna test at 9dpo lol


----------



## moter98

What a jerk! Let's hope he gets fired for being late lol

9dpo it is then
I'm starting 7dpo. I know, I'm crazy


----------



## lch28

hahaha oh god i probably would too if i had IC laying around. So i am going to test Saturday morning with fmu most likely.. i may change my mind.. lol.. is it possible to get a + 7dpo?


----------



## moter98

I don't think so. If it is it's very very rare cause I've never heard of it happening. I will just need to poas by then lol
Then there's that part of me that's always like, well maybe I'll see something


----------



## lch28

haha maybe ill start 8dpo! i went from when af was due to 12dpo to 9 to 8.
lol so my boss was a total ass today and made me cry. he was being an insensitive jerk and i am thinking of getting a new job.. and now my fiancee is mad at me because last night he woke me up to bd and i said no. soooo now i apparently only want him when i can get pregnant and after i ovulate i don't care and im using him. greaatt.


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh. so been there many times. now i try to make sure to bd enough after ov, though dh knows i need a couple days break after the "whirlwind". it's just so exhausting! men are pretty sensitive about that and take it as a hit to their ego if we don't want them all the time. at least that's how my dh is. 

lol to the starting at 8dpo! 

try not to let your boss get to you. he is a jerk. karma will come back to him someday


----------



## lch28

i try.. i just feel like my boss always looking out for something i do wrong.. just to yell at me. maybe i am just super sensitive but i feel like he has it out for me! one time someone did something wrong and he even started to yell at me and some girl was like uhh i did that. he didn't even apologize. my fiancee hates him lol

yeah i think it is a big hit to my fiancees ego too.. i mean i don't want him to feel used.. if it was just to get pregnant id only have sex after i got a +opk.. its not like i don't enjoy sex. i mean not gonna lie it was much more enjoyable when i wasn't worrying about getting pregnant. but he doesn't need to know that lol!! we had this problem my first trimester. i had no sex drive and i just wanted to sleep. second i got in bed (at like 8pm lol) id be out. he was feeling very neglected. now i think he is feeling used and that i don't want him anymore. *sigh*


----------



## moter98

What I do with people like your boss is kill em with kindness. Just be so super sweet to him he won't know what to do. It usually works!
It took me time to convince dh to have another baby for that very reason you describe. I was so tired all the time poor dh was neglected for much of the pregnancy. I have learned from that though and will just have to make sure to pay more attention to dh next time I get my sticky bean. Unless of course I'm feeling sick. Then he will just have to deal with it, ha!
I was sleeping too by 8pm. Dh thought I was crazy


----------



## lch28

hahaha my fiancee was like "your gonna get pregnant and pretend i don't exist again arent you" poor guy. i seriously could not help it. the fatigue was so over powering.. one time.. we went to the movies on a fri night.. and omg i fell asleep there!!!!!!!!!! hahha its funny now i think about it but he was PISSED. i must try to be better next time. not to mention working while pregnant just sucked. all i wanted to do was stay home lol.


----------



## moter98

I know exactly what you mean. Just getting through the work day was hard. It's easy to forget that OH is having a hard time too.


----------



## lch28

lol well my fiancee is still mad. ugh. 
my temp went up again today :happydance:
hoping this is a good thing


----------



## moter98

Your temps look promising :). Hope OH gets over it soon. 

For my crosshairs today. I'm only 3dpo and getting that itch to test already, lol


----------



## lch28

lol i wanna test today too!! but i must resist. i already bought 2 frer. they were on sale i couldn't resist. they are currently tucked away in my sock drawer lol


----------



## moter98

That's nothing. I have about 80 hpts lol! I have a ton of IC's, frer, cb digi, and some IC midstream tests. I bought the frer and cb digi when i got my last bfp. I ordered them online but sadly never got to use them cause I had the chemical.
And I have over 50 of those super cheap wondfo strips. I am truly poas crazy!
Your temps look so good, I like looking at your chart, lol. Hope mine do that too :)


----------



## nevergivingup

]**SORRY MINOR CHANGE*** HI Ladies...UPDATE!! I just recieved a call from my OB and she informed me that i have finished bleeding from my m/c 3wks ago, when i went in 3wks ago and told her that the red blood has stopped but i was having on and off a day or two of brown spotting then nothing one day then the next day stringy light brown cervical mucus and then nothing again but no red blood in between or on those crazy days. And then i released a clot on Sunday. But still no red blood or anything Monday. And then come Tuesday(yesterday) here comes bright red blood just like my AF no more clots or anything, just thin watery really red blood like AF. An i told her about the sudden cramps i had that i didnt have since the beginning of this mc which were like 5wks ago and she informed me that those were my pre-menstrual cramps, bc after 2days of the Aleve they dissappeared and never returned and here comes AF. Also correction my m/c begin failing at the end of April 20th but i didnt count that bc i didnt know i was prego until i went in an got my beta done which was May 1st and then i counted from then bc it was decreasing the next days i went in and my hcg levels went down to 0, 5wks ago, thats y i couldnt understand y i was still bleeding. But my OB informed me that my mc was complete due to the last examination and it was time for my AF to show herself since i havent had any relations with my DH to hinder it, bc it has been 6wks since my m/c. Sorry so long i didnt want to give you the wrong story bc i really thought i was bleeding for 5wks now but to find out im not. Im still going in to get some test run to check my recurrent mc, THANK YAL LADIES SOOO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING AND ALL THE SUPPORT, I TRULY BELIEVE YAL ARE GODS ANGELS.THANK U!!...

ps. I am sooooo happpy to see AF after not seeing her since December 10th 2011!!!! YAYYYY, im am soo happy, now DH and I can start from scratch again bc we did waited 1 cycle!! Next cycle it is on!!!!! O yea ,quick question though, sooo bc my first pregnancy was a surprise accident, and the 2nd pregnancy was planned but couldnt date it due to no AF in between or no AF since Dec 2011. SOO how do i start tracking my cycle days and stuff, im going to try the FF chart now since i finally have a Cycle!!! YAYYYY!:happydance:


----------



## lch28

motor thanks!! i hope it is a good sign that my temps are going up

Nevergivingup - YAY!!!!!!!! i am so happy! this is great for you..=] time to start ttc! i really like using fertilityfriend. it confirms ovulation and it just gives you something to concentrate on. make sure you get a basal body thermometer not a regular digi. temp every day same time right when you get up, before getting out of bed, and you must have had 3 hours sleep at least. i hope you get a bfp this cycle!


----------



## moter98

nevergivingup said:


> ]**SORRY MINOR CHANGE*** HI Ladies...UPDATE!! I just recieved a call from my OB and she informed me that i have finished bleeding from my m/c 3wks ago, when i went in 3wks ago and told her that the red blood has stopped but i was having on and off a day or two of brown spotting then nothing one day then the next day stringy light brown cervical mucus and then nothing again but no red blood in between or on those crazy days. And then i released a clot on Sunday. But still no red blood or anything Monday. And then come Tuesday(yesterday) here comes bright red blood just like my AF no more clots or anything, just thin watery really red blood like AF. An i told her about the sudden cramps i had that i didnt have since the beginning of this mc which were like 5wks ago and she informed me that those were my pre-menstrual cramps, bc after 2days of the Aleve they dissappeared and never returned and here comes AF. Also correction my m/c begin failing at the end of April 20th but i didnt count that bc i didnt know i was prego until i went in an got my beta done which was May 1st and then i counted from then bc it was decreasing the next days i went in and my hcg levels went down to 0, 5wks ago, thats y i couldnt understand y i was still bleeding. But my OB informed me that my mc was complete due to the last examination and it was time for my AF to show herself since i havent had any relations with my DH to hinder it, bc it has been 6wks since my m/c. Sorry so long i didnt want to give you the wrong story bc i really thought i was bleeding for 5wks now but to find out im not. Im still going in to get some test run to check my recurrent mc, THANK YAL LADIES SOOO MUCH FOR EVERYTHING AND ALL THE SUPPORT, I TRULY BELIEVE YAL ARE GODS ANGELS.THANK U!!...
> 
> ps. I am sooooo happpy to see AF after not seeing her since December 10th 2011!!!! YAYYYY, im am soo happy, now DH and I can start from scratch again bc we did waited 1 cycle!! Next cycle it is on!!!!! O yea ,quick question though, sooo bc my first pregnancy was a surprise accident, and the 2nd pregnancy was planned but couldnt date it due to no AF in between or no AF since Dec 2011. SOO how do i start tracking my cycle days and stuff, im going to try the FF chart now since i finally have a Cycle!!! YAYYYY!:happydance:

That's good news! Means you are already on your way to ov :) opk's and charting will confirm o for you. The opk will tell you when you have your surge before ov and the charting will confirm ov for you with a temp rise. Try to bd eod to catch the egg. Woohoo, I'm do excited for you! How did you get your dr to run tests after 2 losses? Mine won't do it till I have 3. :(


----------



## moter98

We can all be bfp buddies!


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks moter98, im xtra xcited too. Today will be CD2 for me..and i LOVE GOING TO THE RESTROOM to WIPE!!! I know im crazy:happydance: 

I actually didnt have to convince them at all, the doctor just looked at my failed history of pregnancies and decided that 2mc was enough to run test and do research on me. Im glad they are now then to wait later my Dh is happy fo that too bc i do have infertility and recurrent mc problems in my family which i am def not claiming on me at all.

I feel like a little child who just won a lollipop for being good in school and i just want to show it off.LOL i know some would think im crazy for being happy for AF, but going thru what i went thru with 2 failed mc and not seeing AF since Dec 10th 2011, and feeling like its my fault bc i didnt wait to my lining build itself up after a D&C like doc told me, i feel like its ok to feel this way. 

ps. Now AF DO YOUR 6 DAYS AND GOOO AWAAY!!!


----------



## lch28

yay lets all be bfp buddies..

umm so is it okay to do heavy lifting/vacuuming in the tww... lol.. stupid question but .. i vacuumed my moms house today because she broke her foot and had to do three floors. now im freaking out!


----------



## moter98

Perfectly fine. I lifted free weight through my whole pregnancy. With permission from dr of course


----------



## lch28

haha okay good. i was like uh oh what if the lifting bumped the egg out.. but that's insane. every time i worry about that stuff im like.. okay what about the people who get pregnant without trying?! like the time i was worried about the pool. now the fact that i vacuumed is going to bother the heck out of me..


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks lch28, im just seeing your response. The tempting will be new to me, but im def. going to go get all my goodies now since everything is getting bk to normal...i hope. im writing my list out now and pulling out my DH credit card at the same time.

lch28, i did that same thing with my 1st pregnancy, being scared to do anything for fear of mc or messing something up, my Dh got soo tired of me bc ive gotten to the point where i told him i couldnt open public places doors bc they were soo heavy..lol he fell for it of course adn became the perfect gentlemen!! ha


----------



## moter98

My dh still made me carry everything. Never even held the door behind him for me. You know, like you do for the people behind me. Nope, if I don't put my hand out it will slam in my face lol. He also never carried a bag of groceries in. I had the neighbors offering to help in my last months of pregnant while dh just sat there drinking a beer! He is a person that thinks I should do all that stuff for myself and would never think to offer to do it unless I soecifically asked. It's because his mom is one tough woman and always did a lot I heavy lifting things like tires, wood products etc


----------



## nevergivingup

Moter98 im hoping that was suppsoe to be funny bc it was truly hilarious!!! Trust me My Dh was like that wouldnt hold a door b4 ive gotten pregnant and after he relized i was over my physical mc pain. O yea he do hold doors and things when we're infront of friends and their wives so he can make himself look good...i guess. But i can totally understand your DH, his mom was a heavy lifter as my mom and my sister use to be, i always held tires and tried to lift everything myself bc my pops made my mom and my siblings do it when we were younger, he never lifted a thing, we even had to lift his beer and liquour and cigarettes up to his mouth bc he didnt feel like it was his job. So i grew up thinking i dont need a man to do anything for me. I knew all about my cars whatever it needed fixing and everything. But i have to say my Dh was a gentlemen while we were dating....i guess the marriage killed all of that,huh:haha:


----------



## moter98

Yeah it was meant to be funny! Dh doesn't act the gentlemen in front of people. He doesn't get the whole concept. He says, well how come you never hold the door open for me, lol! Just knowing his mom though I get it. She raised him that men and women are equal and can do the same things. It's totally fine by me. If I wanted him to do that stuff I know he would if I asked


----------



## lch28

hahahah my fiancee hates when i ask him to help with the groceries. hes like omg do it yourself women!


----------



## moter98

lol! guess none of us can act the damsel on distress. we'd be waiting a long time, lol!


----------



## lch28

haha! okay i am dying to poas.......... is it even possible to get a + at 7dpo.. lol i know itll be a bfn and ill just freak!


----------



## nevergivingup

haha, so true ladies. Oh oooh moter98 lch is losing her composure again:nope: LOL just kidding gurlie. I know exactly how u feel. I never waited to test with either one of my pregnancies. The first one, i had every sympton and when i tested, the darn thing came out negative and i know i wasnt going crazy. So i waited 4 days bc my DH couldnt stay awake for nothing. Everytime i turned around he was ASLEEP!! So while he was sleep i tested again and saw my BFP and surprise him to it when he woke up. The 2nd time, i have no idea when i "O" due to NO AF and NO positive OPKS so i kept testing until i got a positive and that was like 7wks after the 1st mc, it was very drainful....sooo i say TEST, if you cant handle dissappointment like i did then dont but i couldnt stop testing as long as i had them darn hpt in the cabinet and dollar general 1 mile away form my house:dohh:


----------



## lch28

lol okay. i give up. i am going to test. i know it will be bfn but i just can't stop myself!


----------



## moter98

I suppose it's possible but really rare. Hey if you can handle a bfn why not? That's when I'll be starting lol!


----------



## lch28

lol bfn.. im not too upset because i knew it was too early.did you ever get a bfn at 7dpo and a positive later


----------



## moter98

yep. not sure if my chemicals count, but i'll go through what i got:

with DS I was only using the CB Digi's and didn't get a pregnant till 10dpo. wasn't using the frer's then. 

with my first chemical i only used FRER and didn't get a bfp till 16dpo

with my 2nd chemical i was using the IC's and FRER and didn't get a bfp till 11dpo. at 9dpo i thought i saw something on the IC so took a FRER and thought i saw something on it too. then at 10dpo i took more FRER's and was pretty sure i saw a line. 11dpo i was positive i saw a line.


----------



## lch28

okay now im bummed out though. doesn't it look like i implanted at 5dpo??? wouldn't it be positive by now?


----------



## moter98

in reality, an implantation dip isn't that common. so you won't necessarily see one. 5dpo would be way early to implant. not unheard of, but again, rare. implanation happens between 6-12dpo. you should get a positive hpt 2-4 days after implantation. if it's gonna bum you out, don't test! i've been doing this for awhile and yes it bums me out, but for me the not knowing one way or another drives me more crazy.


----------



## lch28

okay def not testing again for a while lol... so i guess even if i did implant at 5dpo i could still get a negative today... i don't know why i tested!! i just feel pregnant. who knows


----------



## moter98

i hate to say it, but it's unlikely you've implanted yet. the most common time to implant is 8-10dpo. 80% will implant then. i always just test early cause i love to poas and my tests are super cheap.....ok, ok, and there's always that little hope in the back of my mind that it might be positive, lol!


----------



## lch28

lol boo =[ i guess i thought that cause someone on here told me since my temp went way up at 6dpo i prob implanted at 5dpo...


----------



## moter98

it's too soon to tell. if your temp stays high tomorrow, then i would think that's a good possibility. it's just really rare. it usually takes 7 days for the egg to travel through the fallopian tubes and reach the uterus. during this time its cells are rapidly dividing and growing. it takes so long because it needs to "mature" before implantation. then when it is does reach the uterus it may float around in there for a few days before implanting. this whole process can happen earlier or later, but for the majority it's 6-12dpo. average of 8-10dpo. can you tell i've been ttc for a long time? i've googled and googled this. overanalyzed every temp dip and spike on every dpo. i would say wait till at least 9dpo to test with FRER if you can. get some IC's if you wanna test everyday! i got mine on amazon.


----------



## lch28

lol i still have two frer i tested with a dollar store one i had left.. bc i didnt wanna waste the frer.. yes you are very educated on the matter lol where i have no idea. i am just gonna wait longer. most likely ill cave again 9dpo


----------



## moter98

Oh! Yeah test away with the dollar store ones. :) I wish I didn't know this much about it sometimes.


----------



## lch28

lol i probably wont test again for a few days. i clearly can not take the bfns


----------



## moter98

Hope you get your bfp next time you test. :)


----------



## lch28

me too.. except now i am being a pessimist lol. must not let fiancee know i tested


----------



## moter98

No negative thinking lady! Only positive thoughts to bring that bfp. :)


----------



## lch28

your right.... no more testing!!!!!! lol. wow ill prob test tomorrow. no i wont.. 

well my fiancee is complaining that i am not paying attention to him.. so i guess im off to "bed" hahaha


----------



## moter98

Lol! Men


----------



## nevergivingup

LCH28, i see you couldnt resist!!! Now dont be going around with the poont face:nope: Its still very early ma'am, everyone whose impatient like me and test knows theres a chance that we might get a BFN bc we're so curious. All that BDing you did....just forget that test, you're having all those symptons, im sure you're going to get that BFP. No more testing for you ma'am unless you're going to keep a positive attitude. And did ur fiancee not get enough attention during all that BD'ing. As long as men see your'e interested in something else other than watching them do nothing they have to bother you...at least mine anyway...he hates my laptop and iphone now:haha:

Anywhoo...back to babysitting my AF.

Def hope u get that BFP soon lch28, i know u will. dont lose hope and leave those test alone. With me i have to know either way but im such a POAS junkie that i poas so much to the point where i take pics of them 10 times, leave the stick on the sink and forget about it and leave a cup of my urine on the toilet top and think its normal. Im so crazy ab poas, my waste basket in my bathroom looks like a clinic that was full of pregnant women testing:haha: So DONT Become a junkie like me...NO MORE TESTING early.


----------



## lch28

lol i know i shouldn't have tested i am still a bit hopeful though


----------



## lch28

motor my temp went down today .. but well sorry tmi but fiancee woke me up to bd so i did then i got up to pee then i went back to bed for 40 min and took my temp. should i just take it off my chart?


----------



## moter98

No, keep it on your chart. Just make a note that's what happened on your chart. Even though your teml went down, it only went down a tiny bit. Normal fluctuation. Look at the pattern of your temps. You still have a patterns of 3 higher temps indicating a possible triphasic pattern! Has ff said anything about triphasic yet? I can't remember if it takes 3 or 4 days to get ff to say that


----------



## lch28

hey it doesn't say anything yet i also put in a high temp for tomorrow and it didn't say anything so i dunno lol.. i know that getting up does affect my temp though because i did an experiment i tested before i got up to the bathroom and after.. it raised .7 degrees


----------



## moter98

Maybe because the temp rise came too soon in the lp? The software might be set to detect triphasic pattern only after a certain dpo. Im gonna have to go look back at my almost triphasic chart and see what dpo it first raised


----------



## lch28

okayy.. i am on a mission to not test again until 14dpo.


----------



## moter98

Good luck! I'm gonna start testing Monday I think


----------



## lch28

hahaha so much for that i tested today and bfn...
i gotta stop doing this but i cant... i think i am out this month. i bd'd so much too


----------



## moter98

You sound like me! You are def not out. You're only 8dpo!!!! That's super early yet


----------



## moter98

I so wanted to poas but I'm only 4dpo so I poas opk instead. I always have a faint line on one. Reallllly wish it were an hpt


----------



## lch28

hahaha okay okay good i just needed someone to tell me again. i am really upset tonight.

2 weeks after i got my bfp my fiancee fell 45 feet off the fourth floor of a roof at work. He was working with construction at the time and almost died. It was terrible . After he healed (he had 3 fractured vertebrae a collapsed lung and two broken ribs) .. he began to work as a mechanic. the docs were amazed that he went through that fall with only those injuries. most people would have died or had a serious brain injury. he is a trooper =D okay but now today he says he misses his job and wants to go back in construction =[ and for some reason i cried. im so worried and every day i am going to be worried sick about him.. i almost lost him when he fell and now i just don't know what to do i can't expect him not to do what he loves because of me...


----------



## moter98

Oh that would be hard. Just try to remember that these these really don't happen often and what are the chances of it happening to him again? He's gonna be extra careful now right? It's hard not to let him do what he loves to do. My dh critically hurt himself in a dirt bike accident years ago. Collapsed lungs, broken pelvis, thigh, crushed foot and more. He was in an induced coma for 17 days I think. (this was before I met him) he spent a little over 50 days in the hospital recovering and nearly died. If not for his mom being there 24/7 monitoring him he would have died. There was a point when fluid was filling his lungs and he wasn't able to breathe through the tube. His mom was the only one who noticed and had to convince the nurses to check him! Anyway, so a few years ago he says he wants to ride again. I really, I mean really didnt want him to. But I finally had to give in because it's something he loves to do so much. He says he takes it easy now and no super huge jumps anymore. I have never seen him ride though and never will. Too scary for me to watch


----------



## lch28

i am sure he will be careful now, and i want him to be happy with his job. it was just such a bad time.. he didn't wake up for like 27 hours and here i was pregnant and going absolutely nuts.. i was hysterical saying that i was gonna be alone and pregnant and my baby wouldn't have a father.. the ER wouldn't let me in to see him because i was not his next of kin.. i flipped the hell out and went straight up to the security guard and was like you better let me in there now ! lol and he did.. his family is all in costa rica and they were basically saying until a family member arrived i wasn't seeing him. but he finally woke up thank god.. and no one could believe he was not paralyzed or dead.. doctors from all over the hospital came in just to see if it was true.. he could not move for a few days because he severely damaged his sciatic nerve but after all the xrays etc we finally found out he was going to be okay.. the scariest was he had internal bleeding.. he also separated his pelvic bone . he was in the hospital for 22 days then in a rehab center for 14. now you'd never know he fell lol.. he was iin the newspaper with a heading "medical phenomenon - man falls 45 feet and lives" haha he was so mad. i literally lived in the hospital my first 2 months of pregnancy. i was throwing up all the time


----------



## moter98

Oh my, sounds scary! I will never understand why men want to go back and do the things that seriously injured them. I sure wouldn't!


----------



## lch28

haha maybe its a ego thing. omg i forgot to tell you i checked my frer and it was expired. this has never happened to me before.. so i went and bought shop rite brand. it says it compares to fr and u can test 5 days before af.. i am tempted to test tmrw


----------



## moter98

Really? I forget to look at expiration dates. It's totally up to you if you can handle a bfn before a possible bfp. :)


----------



## lch28

i just realized they are blue dye. are those bad lol


----------



## moter98

Yeah they are notorious for evaps, but if you get anything on them I can tell if it's an evap or not. The line will look pencil thin and be off center. If the line is as thick as the control line it's most likely a bfp.


----------



## lch28

id be sooooo mad if that happened... does the evap show up right away just like a positive would?


----------



## moter98

Sometimes yes. I've even had evaps on pink dye tests....and one was even pink! I spent that whole day thinking I was pregnant till someone told me it was an evap. It was really thin and off center.


----------



## lch28

like off center as in not where the line is supposed to be ?


----------



## moter98

Like a really thin line where the rest of he line didn't fill in


----------



## lch28

my temp went way down today =[
af or maybe an implantation dip?


----------



## moter98

Hard to say. It's above coverline though so looks like a normal fluctuation. See why it does tomorrow :)


----------



## lch28

ughhhh..... i keep seeing people get bfps at 9dpo! i wanna test but if its neg ill think im out for sure plus last pregnancy i got one 5 days before AF


----------



## moter98

I see that too but really most people get their bfp later on. The average implantation is 8-10dpo. That's for 80% of pregnancies so don't give up yet!


----------



## lch28

if i do test today it will be in the evening. wow i can't believe i am not patient enough to wait 5 days. i am a nut


----------



## moter98

I'm not patient enough to even wait till 4dpo. I had to poa opk, lol!


----------



## lch28

hahaha i was thinking of doing that. then i decided it was negative id be convinced i was out and id cry


----------



## moter98

The crazy things we do. Why can't we just ov and take a test right away that tells us yes or no. I am so impatient to test and I'm only 5dpo!


----------



## James0763

Hey all. Had our first chemical mc last wednesday at 5wks, waiting for AF to finish so we can get back on track again. Should I start opks as soon as AF is done? Last month I never got a + on any opk but obviously some sperm met some egg somewhere... Thoughts?


----------



## lch28

hey hun sorry for your loss. opks are really annoying lol.. best time to take them is 2-8pm twice a day hold urine for at least 2 hours and don't drink any fluids before.

okay okay okay so i caved and tested and..
i am convinced i saw the faintest bfp ever.. i can't take a pic because it is too blury. not gonna get too excited and will test tomorrow


----------



## lch28

i got another barely there bfp wth frer =D hope i am not seeing things i will post a pic if and when it got gets darker


----------



## moter98

We celebrated ds's 2nd birthday today so I haven't checked bnb till now. I need to see a pic! You should be able to get a clear pic if you hold the camera farther away from the test. Then when it uploads here I can enlarge it. I bet this is it for you, woohoo!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## lch28

9 ... i took 3 tests im crazy i know they were all faint i showed my mom and she told me i was nuts and seeing things and to stop wasting my money on tests.. lol ... i am trying to upload pics now.. GRRRRR .. if this isnt a bfp im going to cry


----------



## lch28

hahah wow sorry .. i hope your son had a great birthday hun . see i am so inconsiderate lol


----------



## moter98

James0763 said:


> Hey all. Had our first chemical mc last wednesday at 5wks, waiting for AF to finish so we can get back on track again. Should I start opks as soon as AF is done? Last month I never got a + on any opk but obviously some sperm met some egg somewhere... Thoughts?

So sorry for your loss. After my 2nd I started using opk's a fee days after the bleeding stopped. I did ov a day later than normal. Since you may not get a pos opk and you know you still get pregnant maybe you want to just bd eod to make sure you hit your fertile window?


----------



## moter98

No worries, you are a bit preoccupied right now with your bfp!!!!! If you see faint lines, it's a bfp, no matter how faint. Wanna see pics!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

okay i took them.. i swear you can't see it in the picture.. but it is there!!! lol and my camera sucks. hold on let me figure this out.. do you know how to tweak them or whatever ive seen people do this thing where they make the picture like black and the lines are blue or something


----------



## moter98

No I don't know how to tweak them. This is so exciting! You've got your bfp at 9dpo already!!


----------



## lch28

BOOO it says the file is too large. i suck at this and my fiance isn't home lol..


----------



## moter98

Yeah you have to make the pic smaller before you upload it to bnb. Do you know how to resize the photo?


----------



## lch28

noo!! lol i hardly knew how to upload them.


----------



## moter98

Oh. I have a Mac so it probably works different. You don't by chance have a Mac?


----------



## lch28

no i have a pc lol . im gonna try to figure it out. i will google lol


----------



## moter98

Yeah. I want to see the pic :)


----------



## lch28

okay you def wont be able to see it lol
 



Attached Files:







resize 4.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## lch28

hahah maybe i am imagining it.. its there .... i swear
 



Attached Files:







resize 2.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lch28

heres another
 



Attached Files:







resize 1.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lch28

lol my fiancee just got here he said you can't tell in the pic. he is like studying them and swears there are lines.. idk.. =[ =[ now im confused.


----------



## moter98

I totally see it on the frer and I can see it in both on the last pic! You've got your bfp!!!!! Congratulations
:)


----------



## lch28

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU SEE IT?!?!?!?!?!? i must be blind lol i can't see on the pics at all. 
omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg


----------



## moter98

I'm looking at them from my iPhone and I can zoom in on them from my phone. It's a really cool feature.
So happy for you!


----------



## lch28

aww thank you hun.. im nuts i am crying.. i just can't believe it... 
jeez i don't even have a doctor! 

i really hope you get a bfp this month.. i wanna be bump buddies!


----------



## moter98

No worrying now! You will find a dr and have plenty of time to pick the one you want. Does your fiancée see the lines too?

I really really want to test now, lol!


----------



## lch28

hahaha i know its addicting.. i already tested 3 times today.. i have one more frer which ill use with fmu tomorrow! then ill probably go more until i get a perfect positive. still feel like im imagining things but i suppose we both cant imagine it. my fiancee sees it too. he is very happy.. i just am in shock. maybe it was the soft cups lol..


----------



## moter98

Post the new pic tomorrow! If I don't get my bfp this cycle I might have to try those soft cups. Wow, 9dpo and bfp! I just had to poa
Opk to get it out of my system. Ha!


----------



## lch28

lolololol.. i mean i guess i can't really say thats what it was.. because the cycle before this when i didnt use the soft cups i didn't even ovulate. all i know is i used them every time.. sometimes i waited 20 min with my legs up before putting them in just in case i was making a barrier.. and the day i got a + opk and day i ovulated i put some pre seed in the cup (thought the swimmers might get stuck!!!) and put some inside and on fiancee. can you take a look at this website for me? these are the high risk doctors i am considering

https://www.njperinatal.com/index.html

they are supposed to be really great.. people from NY and PA come all the way to nj to see them. i will have a high risk dr and a ob-gyn so still need to choose one. they will work together my whole pregnancy


----------



## moter98

For some reason I like the first dr listee. Tania. Who do you like?


----------



## James0763

Congrats Ich28!!!


----------



## lch28

i like her tooo!! she specializes in the prevention of pre term birth! i think she will be a really good doctor for me. of course i have to meet her first lol. uploading my pic now


----------



## lch28

can you see them? i figured out how to tweak it lol
 



Attached Files:







tweaked 1.png
File size: 129.6 KB
Views: 8









resize 8.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## moter98

I for sure see it! Oh this is so exciting! 
So you didn't get any line till 9dpo right? I'm thinking I should wait to test till at least 8dpo then.


----------



## lch28

yeah 7 and 8dpo were def negative. 9dpo at 3:30 pm i thought i saw something but fiancee didn't.. used frer at 7:00 then he said he thought he saw something


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna try to wait till 9dpo then!


----------



## lch28

hahaha i was supposed to wait till 14dpo :dohh: it was def impossible for me


----------



## moter98

lol! but you got your bfp that much faster. :) lines looking really good. how did you figure out how to tweak? i've been trying to figure that out for months and never could do it.


----------



## lch28

https://www.canyouseealine.com/hpt_invert_tool.php this website!! so cool!


----------



## moter98

thanks! hoping to have a test to try it out on in a few days. :)


----------



## lch28

me too!!! i can't wait for you to start testing. i hope hope hope you get a bfp. bump buddiess


----------



## moter98

thanks. i SO want to be bump buddies. i'm getting very very impatient to test here. but i know it's really just rediculous to test right now. i'm only 6dpo


----------



## lch28

lol i knew it was stupid to test at 7dpo too..honestly just had to get it out of my system.


----------



## moter98

i will probably take another opk today just to get it out of my system. will see if i can hold out till at least 8dpo, trying for 9dpo this cycle. past cycles i've tested as early as 5dpo. :dohh: on my chemical cycle i tested starting at 6dpo and from 7dpo on i thought i saw a shadow of something, but didn't get a definite bfp till 11dpo. it was an agonizing few days wondering if it was just my imagination or not. plus it was really expensive. i bought so many FRER's that cycle.


----------



## moter98

i'm secretly hoping the opk's will get darker so i can think i have a chance of a bfp. did you know opk's go positive when you are pregnant? though an hpt will detect pregnancy before an opk will.


----------



## lch28

lol.. i bought 2 boxes of frer and one ShopRite brand.. gonna buy some dollar tree tests today so i can watch them get darker for like a week =]


----------



## moter98

yep, i will totally do that. did it with ds too. i liked to see the confirmation.


----------



## lch28

i did know that opks are positive with pregnancy.. i was so tempted to buy some but then if it was neg i would have though i was out.. do yours have 2 lines?


----------



## moter98

Yeah they always do throughout my cycle. They only get darker During ov time and with my last chemical try were dark when I had a bfp. They never turned positive then, but my levels never even made it to 25.


----------



## lch28

how many weeks were you when you had the chemical?

the line is def there right?!?!?! now im worried that its wrong lol


----------



## moter98

i was just 16dpo when i started bleeding. i knew though before that because of the lines on the tests never got darker for 3 days and then they got lighter. i called the dr at 15dpo to get a beta and it came back at 8. by then i was getting the faintest of faint line on a frer, so faint that you think it's not even there. no way it would even show up in a picture. next day i started bleeding. your tests however, are already showing progression! that's how it's supposed to go. just note a dr will tell you that the lightness and darkness of the lines doesn't matter. while it very well may be the case, for me it's a good indication of what's going on. with ds, my lines got progressively darker. with my 2nd chemical the lines never got dark and only got lighter. now i don't want you to go worrying about this happening to you! your lines really do look better than my chemical ones already and you are only 9dpo!


----------



## lch28

aww thanks hun i am sorry that happened to you i can't even imagine..

i took a dollar tree test and i think it was bfn.. maybe there is a line but i think it is an indent.. =[ what does that mean


----------



## moter98

i don't know much about dollar tree tests but i do know that FRER is the most sensitive one. could just be that you haven't enough hcg yet to turn that one positive. when you are first starting out the hcg will build up slowly cause its starting from zero. the numbers should double every 24-72 hours so it may be a few days even before the tests get darker. try not to worry!


----------



## lch28

i looked at it again its very faint but it is there lol.. those are the only ones i have now.. im not gonna spend more money on frer.. ill probably call a doctor tomorrow.. looking up ob-gyns now because i need a high risk dr and a ob


----------



## moter98

good!


----------



## lch28

https://www.madisonavenueob-gyn.com/

i think this guy looks good.. he was ranked top doctor in NJ for 5 years. Never had a male Ob before...


----------



## James0763

moter98 said:


> i was just 16dpo when i started bleeding. i knew though before that because of the lines on the tests never got darker for 3 days and then they got lighter. i called the dr at 15dpo to get a beta and it came back at 8. by then i was getting the faintest of faint line on a frer, so faint that you think it's not even there. no way it would even show up in a picture. next day i started bleeding. your tests however, are already showing progression! that's how it's supposed to go. just note a dr will tell you that the lightness and darkness of the lines doesn't matter. while it very well may be the case, for me it's a good indication of what's going on. with ds, my lines got progressively darker. with my 2nd chemical the lines never got dark and only got lighter. now i don't want you to go worrying about this happening to you! your lines really do look better than my chemical ones already and you are only 9dpo!

That is exactly what happened to me, my BFP just faded away...


----------



## James0763

Yay for darker lines Ich28 :)


----------



## moter98

that dr looks good! i've had mostly male ob's. there really aren't that many female ones in the area. no big deal. you can even request a nurse stay in the room if you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## moter98

James0763 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> i was just 16dpo when i started bleeding. i knew though before that because of the lines on the tests never got darker for 3 days and then they got lighter. i called the dr at 15dpo to get a beta and it came back at 8. by then i was getting the faintest of faint line on a frer, so faint that you think it's not even there. no way it would even show up in a picture. next day i started bleeding. your tests however, are already showing progression! that's how it's supposed to go. just note a dr will tell you that the lightness and darkness of the lines doesn't matter. while it very well may be the case, for me it's a good indication of what's going on. with ds, my lines got progressively darker. with my 2nd chemical the lines never got dark and only got lighter. now i don't want you to go worrying about this happening to you! your lines really do look better than my chemical ones already and you are only 9dpo!
> 
> That is exactly what happened to me, my BFP just faded away...Click to expand...

yeah, it pretty much sucks. it was better than the first time though. my bfp got nice and dark, except that i was bleeding bright red blood the whole time. took 3 1/2 weeks for the hcg to go back down. this time i guess you could say i was ready for it and it didn't freak me out as much. still super dissappointing, but onwards and upwards!


----------



## moter98

ok, for stupid. i just had to test and of course bfn. :dohh: i got it out of my system now.


----------



## lch28

lololol thats okay i did it too since 7dpo .. i am gonna call that dr first thing tomorrow AM. hopefully they take my insurance


----------



## moter98

Haha! Oh well. It was just an IC. I'm sure they take your insurance.


----------



## lch28

hopefully. i have weird insurance 0_o


----------



## moter98

Let me know how it goes


----------



## lch28

yeah i mean they prob won't even see me till 6 weeks but i am sure they will at least do a blood test. not sure if you get seen earlier with high risk i mean obv a u/s wouldn't show anything yet. i am sad they aren't getting darker yet.. =[


----------



## moter98

It's way too soon to get darker yet! You could request a blood test. Not sure what they do for high risk pregnancy. But you will find out tomorrow!


----------



## lch28

idk they are just so faint lol and i was looking up other peoples bfps at 10dpo and they were so dark! okay. must stop worrying. were yours at 10dpo dark


----------



## moter98

With ds I only took the cb digi that day that says pregnant or not pregnant. I wouldn't compare to others tests. You only want to compare to your tests. Within 3 days of the first positive the line should be darker. So you would be comparing day 1 test to day 3 test. Plenty of time for line to get darker yet. Also, your test this morning was already darker than last nights so yes they are getting darker!


----------



## lch28

okay good. i think im gonna buy more frer tonight lol


----------



## moter98

Lol! I hear ya. I get any sort of line and I'll be buying out the stores frer stock!


----------



## lch28

lol well at the supermarket they are on sale. 3 for 17 dollars and i have a 2 dollar off coupon!!


----------



## moter98

Woohoo!


----------



## nevergivingup

Congrats lch28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyy. Im soooo happy for u!! Moter98 u r def next,dont worry and nomore testing for u either!!!


----------



## lch28

thank you hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i just got 3 frer.. tempted to take one now but know it wont be diff so waiting till tomorrow fmu. will prob post another pic lol! i am going to keep taking them till it is dark


----------



## moter98

nevergivingup said:


> Congrats lch28!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yayyyyyyyyy. Im soooo happy for u!! Moter98 u r def next,dont worry and nomore testing for u either!!!

Haha! I'll try to step away from the tests :)


----------



## lch28

lol its like impossible!! i will be so happy when i have dark lines


----------



## moter98

You will. Post pics tomorrow


----------



## lch28

booo i just looked at the doctors site and i don't think he takes my insurance.. i will call tomorrow anyway to see lol


----------



## moter98

Noooooo!


----------



## lch28

i knoww! i really liked the sound of him.. oh well.. guess my search for the perfect ob continues..

hey there is a post below this that is old i posted it a long time ago of pics of Sophia if you want to look . she is so beautiful it is bringing tears to my eyes


----------



## moter98

Oh she is beautiful. I didn't know they let you hold her. That must have been so hard. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thank you , they used to not even let you see your baby back in the day. they give you the choice now. the hospital was great they took pictures and let me dress her . i held her for like 12 hours and it took me at least 5 to finally give her to the nurse =[ at first i was just totally freaked out about pictures or seeing her but i am so glad i did. i think my initial reaction was to get the hell out of that hospital asap


----------



## moter98

Awww, that sounds so hard! So happy you have a bfp, you deserve some happiness after such a difficult loss.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun.. i hope its a bfp lol. i can't help but be negative. if tomorrows frer is darker i will feel much better. shouldn't have bought dollar store ones.. they are pissing me off


----------



## moter98

Lol! Yeah, if you wan to measure progression you should stick with the same test


----------



## lch28

lol.. didn't take frer yet. my fiancee decided to take a shower first and now i have to hold my pee!! not to mention he takes like.. 40 min showers grr


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh that's a long time to hold it lol! Do you have another bathroom? You could just grab it and go to the other one


----------



## moter98

I of course couldn't stay away from the tests this morning. Bfn. But I know I'm being silly even testing cause I'm only 7dpo


----------



## lch28

lol noo =[ we live in a condo. when we bought it i WANTED the one we saw with 2 bathrooms. fiancee wanted the one with one bathroom because it has a jaccuzi tub and the condo has a pool. he clearly won that battle.. it's insane we paid so much money for it and there is ONE bathroom!!


----------



## lch28

lol thats okay remember i tested 7dpo and 8dpo and was like no im out this month =[


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> lol its like impossible!! i will be so happy when i have dark lines




lch28 said:


> lol noo =[ we live in a condo. when we bought it i WANTED the one we saw with 2 bathrooms. fiancee wanted the one with one bathroom because it has a jaccuzi tub and the condo has a pool. he clearly won that battle.. it's insane we paid so much money for it and there is ONE bathroom!!

Oh! We have 4 bathrooms in our house lol! And I have to say, we do actually use all of them. Seems insane but we do. We have a four level home so use whichever we are closest to.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> lol thats okay remember i tested 7dpo and 8dpo and was like no im out this month =[

I know. I'm clinging onto that hope. Nows the time I start getting doubts, but I just can't stop testing!


----------



## lch28

lol i want a house!! my fiancee is seriously insane.. he worked out all the math and decided that buying a condo would be cheaper in the long run. i mean hey im not complaining its nice 3 bedrooms. he said we will leave her until our second child. looks like ill be here a while. don't get me wrong i love it but i could totally use another bathroom and a bigger back yard!!


----------



## lch28

haha i always get doubts =[ its so sad. i'm scared my test is never gonna get darker! idk why.. my last pregnancy test which was 5 days before AF was much darker then what i have been getting. maybe todays will be nice and dark and ill be so happy. maybe ill just tell him to let me in.. except i have a shy bladder. i can not pee in front of ANY ONE. not even him. it just doesn't come out


----------



## moter98

We started in a patio home. 2 bedrooms. Basically it was apt size. My dh is a real estate agent and he listed this home and told me we just had to buy it. It was on market for a long time and a steal of a deal. I think most people just didnt see the potential in it or like that it was on a busier road. We have 4 bedrooms, an office and my workout room. It's a four level layout so that's why all the rooms. Square footage is a bit less than 3000 which is average for around here. it's a lot of space and we really don't need this much until our second child is here, which we have been working in for a year now.


----------



## lch28

aww it sounds lovely. i am sorry you have been ttc for so long hun. how come the dr won't see you again? hasn't it been a year?? are they like .. counting a year since your last chemical or something?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> haha i always get doubts =[ its so sad. i'm scared my test is never gonna get darker! idk why.. my last pregnancy test which was 5 days before AF was much darker then what i have been getting. maybe todays will be nice and dark and ill be so happy. maybe ill just tell him to let me in.. except i have a shy bladder. i can not pee in front of ANY ONE. not even him. it just doesn't come out

I think everyone worries about the lines darkness. Many purple post about it and then days later it finally goes darker. A beta will put your mind at rest. You should insist on getting one. Haha, I can't either! Dh can no problem, but me, no way. He knows that though and is always very considerate about it. 

Oh you know what, I guess I do go in front of someone all the time lol! DS. He will not usually leave me alone to even go to the bathroom lol! There is no private time with a 2 year old! But I don't really count him I guess because he is literally a part of me.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> aww it sounds lovely. i am sorry you have been ttc for so long hun. how come the dr won't see you again? hasn't it been a year?? are they like .. counting a year since your last chemical or something?

That's why I was so shocked! I thought after a year I would get help. I think that my chemicals have actually hurt my chances of getting a full panel now because in drs mind I can conceive so he feels it's only a matter of time.


----------



## lch28

thats not very fair.. i guess that is just how it is. i mean it is good you can conceive though i think that is how they see it. lol maybe shy bladder doesn't count in front of your kids. i am off to test. prob won't be able to update till later because i am running late to work!


----------



## moter98

I'm just trying to stay positive now and I'm taking a ton if supplements to try to "fix" myself. I take so many vitamins i rattle when I walk, lol! But I do think they are working because this month i got the darkest opk I have ever had. I'm hoping that means I had a good strong ov. 
Can't wait to see the next test :)


----------



## lch28

i think it is great you are doing that! i hope it works so we can be bump buddies
uploading new test now


----------



## lch28

looks darker to me. off to get my beta
 



Attached Files:







resize 11.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11









tweaked 1.png
File size: 129.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## moter98

For sure darker! Yay!!! Let me know how the dr goes


----------



## lch28

hey i just went to get a blood done.. they said i should call at 4 so thats in 5 min..
beta will be back today but progesterone wont be back until tomorrow or next day..
so that dr i showed you yesterday does take my insurance yay!! i am seeing him on Monday at 11 AM. to my surprise i will get an u/s that day.. and another at 8 weeks. They said i won't see anything or hear a heart beat but they just need to check everything


----------



## moter98

Eek! Now thats a great dr. So exciting! Yeah it's too early for a heartbeat or anything. Around 6-7 weeks is when you can see a heartbeat on u/s. but it's still exciting! So happy for you. :)


----------



## moter98

Oh and let me know your beta!


----------



## lch28

i am on hold with them now!! lol wait will they tell me a level?


----------



## lch28

Okay well they said it was positive but they won't know the level for like 30 min and they might be closed by then so may have to wait till tmrw. what is a good level for right now?


----------



## moter98

How many weeks are you?


----------



## moter98

Here, this article will tell you the normal levels for how many weeks you are. Just scroll down a bit.

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/duringpregnancy/hcglevels.html


----------



## lch28

if i use my lmp i am 4w2d. if i used Ov date i think 3 weeks or something


----------



## moter98

Use ov date. That is more accurate


----------



## lch28

so basically at this point anything between 5 and 426 will be normal?


----------



## moter98

Yeah huge variation right? Its because each pregnancy is different and each pregnancy implants at a different time and increases at a different rate. Just based in the progression of your tests I think your numbers are right on track


----------



## lch28

it is only 52......


----------



## moter98

Um only? That is a great number!


----------



## lch28

it is?? okay. i really suck at this stuff.. thank god for you.. :hugs:
im getting another one on Monday when i go for my US so i guess by then it should be much higher..
so if ov date is more accurate should i just use that date for my tickers when it asks lmp? or should i keep tickers like that.


----------



## moter98

It isn't the actual number that's important it's your doubling rates that indicate a viable pregnancy. In early days your doubling rates will be smaller because you are starting from zero. So you've gone from below 10 on 9dpo to 50 today!!! (frer can detect as low as 6 hcg)


----------



## lch28

woohoo!!! it sounds great when you put it that way lol!! i guess im just confused as to if im 4w2d or 3w3d. thats what it says when i use the ov date. except i can't do that with my tickers and now i am having serious ocd!


----------



## moter98

Your next beta will be higher showing your doubling rates. No worries, 50 is a good number. I think your ov date is more accurate. Drs go by LMP because they have no way of knowing when you ov and don't go by opk's. At least mine didn't with ds. Which really isn't all that important since I ended up having ds on neither of those dates. 5 days before my ov edd and 8 days before my LMP edd


----------



## lch28

where were you when your water broke? my mom was on the toilet with me lol.. talk about convenient!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> woohoo!!! it sounds great when you put it that way lol!! i guess im just confused as to if im 4w2d or 3w3d. thats what it says when i use the ov date. except i can't do that with my tickers and now i am having serious ocd!

Your scan I bet will measure in line with ov date. You should be able to create a ticker based on ov. Are you using lily pie website?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> where were you when your water broke? my mom was on the toilet with me lol.. talk about convenient!

The dr broke my water! I had lost my mucous plug the day before and next day didn't realize I was in labor till a friend told me. I got up, worked out, got ready, went to breakfast, and kept getting a sharp pain every now and then. My friend told me so I called the hospital and they told me to come in. I had high blood pressure for months so they told me I was in labor and broke water and gave me pitocin to speed it up cause they were a bit worried about the blood pressure


----------



## lch28

hey i am using thebump.com i will go on lilypie later since im on my kindle now. my water never broke either. it broke the same time she was coming out. kinda weird. for some reason with this pregnancy i am scared to buy anything after the gender scan or even have a baby shower. idk why =(


----------



## moter98

totally understandable. you had a terrible experience and i'm sure will be worried this time around. but remember, you have high risk dr now and they know what to watch for this time. i think i will feel the same as you. with ds i was pretty carefree about it. bought his crib even before i was even 12 weeks! next time i will wait awhile. what you could do is plan a baby shower when you are 8 months along. that way you will have everything before baby comes and you won't be worried anymore.

i never did ask you. did you have any "in hindsight" symptoms before you got your bfp?


----------



## lch28

sorta.. i had cramping since ovulation but they werent af cramps.. i had head aches very slight.. and my veins are much more visible. i don't know if that happens to everyone but it happened to me last time i got my bfp. also i have been more tired. but i am not nauseous. is that bad?

i think i will have my baby shower a week before my cerclage is taken out, so at 35 weeks. then i will know even if baby comes early everything should be ok


----------



## moter98

good to know. no, typically nausea doesn't start till about 6-8 weeks when the hcg builds up in your system. i never had morning sickness with ds. only one instance i can think of when i felt like throwing up was when dh put his seafood platter near my face. went away in like 1 minute. that's it!

i want a bfp so bad now. want to be bump buddies!!


----------



## lch28

i want to be bump buddies too!! i really hope you get a bfp this month!!! start testing at 9dpo!! i can't wait.

really i had the worst morning sickness ever with Sophia. it was all day for 11 weeks. i was miserable lol. they say you are more nauseous with a girl


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! That would not be fun at all. I really had a fairly easy pregnancy. Besides finding out about the clubfoot. That was really stressful. And I was retaining water hardcore. Other than that I felt fine. As fine as a pregnant person can feel anyway. 

I'm so testing tomorrow, lol


----------



## lch28

haha thats okay i tested 8dpo too
i also got gallstones during pregnancy. it was exruciating and i had gall attacks every day even when i limited my diet to - no fat or dairy or red meat. literally ate grilled chicken and vegetables all the time. i got it removed 2 weeks after sophia was born. good thing i did that asap


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! That's sounds excruciating.


----------



## lch28

yes it def was.. i had no idea what was going on the first time it happened i went to the er..

i dunno whats wrong with me. i feel like something is going to go wrong this time. =[


----------



## moter98

I think it's perfectly normal for you to feel that way because of what happened to you. You have a high risk dr now and they will be doing many scans right to check your cervical length and any funneling? That is what they did for me because of my sergury on my cervix. They said that if they found anything they would put in cerclage at 14-16 weeks because that is when the weight of the baby would start to put pressure on the cervix. You should book an appt with both your drs to discuss this. I think you will want the cerclage put in even if scans show you don't need it. This will ease your fears.


----------



## lch28

yeah, they are gonna check my cervix every week but it is up to me if i want a "watch and wait approach" or to get it regardless. i am def going to get the cerclage either way. i also will get progesterone shots in my butt every week. they are supposed to prevent pre term labor. the shots start at 12 weeks but i can take tablet form if i want starting monday. I already have my high risk fetal med dr but i can't see her until new ob gives me a letter of referral. they mailed it yesterday. i wish monday would just come already. even though i won't be able to see much lol. then my 8 week scan will be here and once we hear the hb ill feel much better about everything. there are so many types of cerclages too. i really gotta talk to my doc about which is best. my fiancee is in the shower again!!!! i dont know whats going on! he used to shower after me. this can not continue lol


----------



## moter98

See, the drs are on tol of everything. Try not to worry! And tell OH that you and baby get shower first from now on, lol


----------



## lch28

lol i will def be telling that. i am looking up cerclages. the trans abdominal one is really the best.. it is permanent but leaves an opening in the cervix enough for periods and semen to get through. i would have to get a c section but i don't really care. i am just scared.. some people will get the cerclage vaginally and it still won't work and i can't even imagine this happening again. the trans abdominal is surgery so id need anesthesia while pregnant which i don't feel so great about. hmm. i guess i just have to talk to my dr. i don't think i can demand which one i want either.. obv if they don't think that one is necessary i won't get it


----------



## lch28

i think you only qualify for that one if a regular one fails. boo.


----------



## moter98

I have neer heard of that one. I've also never heard of a regular cerclage failing. As long as dr knows what they are doing it will stay put.


----------



## lch28

i think it is rare to fail. does todays look darker
 



Attached Files:







resize 13.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## moter98

yeah i think so. did you put them side by side? would be easier to tell that way


----------



## lch28

yeah i did. i think it is like the same color. i hope that is not a bad thing. maybe i won't test tomorrow and wait till Thursday. thats when AF is due and i only have one frer left


----------



## moter98

Um.......I think I have a line!


----------



## lch28

Omg post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

I will! It will take me a few minutes. Omg....I'm shaking!


----------



## lch28

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance: that would be soooooo awesome omg


----------



## moter98

Do you see it? i dipped an opk too.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0363.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lch28

YES!!!!!! I SEE IT WITHOUT EVEN ENLARGING IT
omgomgomgomgomgomg bump buddies!!!!!!!!! this is so exciting!! im almost as excited as i was when i got a line!!! that is a great line for 8dpo!


----------



## moter98

really?! you see it! omg, omg, i'm not imaging it. it's really there. i'm still shaking!!!


----------



## lch28

its most def there!! i saw it before i enlarged it and if i lean back i can see it completely! i am soo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can you get a blood test soon?? i am so happy for you you deserve it. omgg we'll have almost the same due dates!!


----------



## moter98

I dipped a frer and a cheapie midstream test-yes I have a lot of tests!- and they have faint faint lines too! I have never had a positive this soon before. I hope it means this is a sticky bean.

I won't call dr yet. I need to determine first if this is gonna be a viable pregnancy. Since my last two in a row were chemicals I of course am going to be really worried this time. But, I have a positive on all of the tests I dipped which didn't happen last time. Last time I had a positive on frer and then next positives on all then like 2 or 3 days later only positive on frer again. Oh please please be a sticky bean.


----------



## lch28

hun fingers crossed for you.. i pray this is a sticky bean you totally deserve it. i think you have been taking really great care of yourself with the supplements and to get that line so early means your hcg must be high at this point!! i have a feeling that this is it for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! are you going to tell DH yet??

omg. i am so excited i am almost in tears lol


----------



## moter98

if i can hold it in i want to wait till tomorrow to tell him. tomorrow is our 3rd wedding anniversary. DS's birthday is today and our anniversary is the day after that. on our first wedding anniversary we were in the hospital with our newborn! dr told me we would have him next day when we went in, but i told him no, i would have him today because i wanted ds to have his own special day.......and i did! he was born at 9:30pm


----------



## moter98

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Bump Buddies!


----------



## lch28

awwwwwwww!! i can't believe your anniversary and ds birthday is so close!!
haha OMG how did you make that little figure?!?!?!? its so cool

yay for bump buddies!! i am so happy!!!! i really think this is a sticky bean for you. that line is like.. as dark as my line on 10dpo! how do you plan on telling him? lol my fiancee was outside the bathroom door. couldn't plan much.. hahaha.


----------



## lch28

can you post the frer??


----------



## moter98

The frer doesn't show up in the pic but I can see it in person. 
I'm hoping for a digi to read pregnant tomorrow morning and then I would leave it sit out on the bathroom counter so it's first thing he sees in the morning. And it would make me feel better to see that cause my last chemical I never got a digi to say pregnant


----------



## lch28

awww that is so nice. i wish i had a digi right now. i wonder if they can say them that early though. i thought they are 100 mIu. did you use a due date calculator yet?!?!


----------



## moter98

Ff says feb 18th. The digis I have are 25miu. I am so excited and terrified of another chemical all at the same time


----------



## lch28

of course you are! i know how you feel. i am terrified also. i think you should consider your line at 8dpo. it was darker then mine at 9 and 10dpo! i think that is a great thing! there is probably already a lot of hcg in your system. plus - you have been taking those supplements etc.. i think this is great. i could see it before i even enlarged it. didn't even have to squint!! what kind of digi is it??


----------



## moter98

Jut the cb digi that says pregnant or not pregnant. Dipped one-said not pregnant :( but the lines on the other test say different!


----------



## lch28

don't worry. the ICs are 10mIu right? there is def a line there. i am sure of it!


----------



## moter98

No they are 25miu but I was still getting positives on them when my beta was at 8 so I know they are super sensitive.


----------



## lch28

yeah i am sure the cb digi will be positive soon. i have read of people not getting a + on that till af was due.


----------



## moter98

yeah i realize it could take a bit for my body to produce 25miu. since it starts from zero and doubles up to every 3 days i shouldn't worry if i don't get a pregnant reading just yet. i'm just hoping to see a progression on the other tests. it will make me feel better to see them getting darker. but it would be really cool to be able to tell dh that way. if i left a test out with the lines i don't think he would get it.


----------



## lch28

lol men aren't very good with the lines. my fiancee only saw it after staring for 10 minutes. at first glance he was like wow you really are losing it. maybe don't tell him until it is + ? i can't wait to see the test tomorrow! remember it is only 8dpo. you must have implanted super early! did you do anything differently this month? bd more or anything?


----------



## moter98

we bd'd like crazy, but have done that other months with no luck. this month i took 100mg of b6, mucinex during fertile window, 4000 a day of vitamin d because my blood test came back on the very low side of normal for that and i've been taking low dose aspirin since 6dpo, hoping that if it was a clotting problem that would help with implantation. now i'm not sure when to stop taking it! what do you think?

yeah, dh would need to see the actual word to get it. i would really like to tell him tomorrow though as i don't see how i could spend the whole day with him and not tell him. i might just have to show him a test with the lines and explain what it means. in reality, he will probably know what i'm getting at as soon as he sees me holding a pregnancy test in my hand


----------



## lch28

i think most people will take aspirin until like 36 weeks.. but i think thats if they have been diagnosed. i would def continue to take it though .. then speak to your doctor about it when you see him. don't stop taking it yet.

i think either way you tell him he will be thrilled!! btw how old is your son?


----------



## moter98

ds is 2 years old today. :) i'm just kinda weary about taking the aspirin. not worried about the vitamins cause they are all natural. for all i know the aspirin didn't do anything anyway. i'm gonna post the frer i just took. can you see the line?


----------



## moter98

here it is
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0374.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## lch28

yupp!! its there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats hun!
saw it again without enlarging!

hmm. im not sure about the aspirin
if i were you i would keep taking it in case if you stopped it caused a problem..
i don't think taking it can cause any harm?? maybe you should see your doc like tomorrow lol


----------



## moter98

haha! i would tell them i'm 8dpo and they would tell me i'm crazy and call back at 15dpo. they don't really like to see you unless you think there is a problem and insist.


----------



## lch28

really? i think they only agreed to do a beta because im high risk and want to see me asap. i think i am gonna go to the high risk fetal med doctor who is involved in his practice because i don't think i can go to a different one. i need his referral also. i can't wait to meet him!!!! i wish it was monday like today lol


----------



## moter98

haha! i dont think i will even call till next week unless i suspect a chemical. then i will insist on a beta just to have evidence for the dr to see me. i have cramps right now. did you get cramps?


----------



## lch28

yupp i had cramps from ovulation day to 9dpo then they stopped. i still get a few twinges here and there


----------



## lch28

hello!! did you poas with fmu??


----------



## moter98

I did. Lots of them, lol! The CB Digi said "not pregnant". i'm trying not to freak out about that. i know it's early days yet and it may even be a couple more days before enough hcg builds up to turn it positive. i will just feel so much better to see the digi say pregnant cause it never did with my last chemical. here is the FRER. do you think it's darker?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0378.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lch28

yup it is!! i am trying very hard not to take one until tomorrow. since i didn't see any progression on yesterdays and days before i am hoping if i wait it will be darker tomorrow!

but that test is def more easy to see then the last one. yay!! don't worry about the digi. i haven't even taken one. maybe i will on Friday but i have read in more then one thread that they take longer to become positive. Are you going to tell DH today?


----------



## moter98

thanks! i'm hoping this is a good sign. i'm gonna try to wait till at least tonight to test again. i have a serious poas problem. 
i will try not to worry about the digi. 9dpo really is so early yet. i've just gotta stop being so paranoid. 
its me and dh 3rd wedding anniversary today so i'm telling him as soon as he wakes up. he asked me last night if i was pregnant and i just said i'm gonna take a test in the morning. i really wanted to tell him today so hopefully he'll forgive me for omitting some information last night, lol! i'm just gonna leave the test on the counter in the bathroom for him to see first thing when he wakes, then explain if he doesn't get it. i'm excited to tell him. :)


----------



## lch28

yay i am excited for you!! he will be so happy! don't worry i am paranoid too. i was totally freaking out about my test not seeming much darker. hopefully tomorrows is darker. maybe that is why i haven't taken a digi.. scared it will be negative lol!

i am off to work :growlmad: i hope you enjoy your day with dh!!!!!!!!!! ill probably log on at like 2.


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I probably won't be back on till around 4. We are going to an afternoon movie. Have a good day at work :)


----------



## moter98

:dohh: he didn't even notice the test sitting there. He put his towel over it! Can you tell how observant dh is, lol! I had to tell him while he was in the shower.


----------



## lch28

hahahhaha . men. what did he say?


----------



## lch28

dollar tree tests from today
 



Attached Files:







resize 14.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 11









tweaked 2.png
File size: 122.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## moter98

he got out and looked at it and then asked me if the line is supposed to disappear cause he only sees one line. i kinda freaked out until i looked at it and saw the line was still there. he didn't see it at first and then he said how can that mean i'm pregnant. he thought the line should be as dark as control. i told him i'm hoping it gets as dark as that eventually. i think he's happy, but he's cautious like i am. we've been here before and the last 2 times it didn't work out so we are just being cautiously excited at this point.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> dollar tree tests from today

looks good!


----------



## lch28

aww thats good.. i hope this is your sticky bean you guys deserve it. what exactly happened last time if you don't mind me asking? did your bfp start to get lighter and then you started to bleed? my mom said the same thing about my tests. she was like there isn't a line and if it is i wouldnt make anything of it look how faint it is! lol like she did not get it.
then i got a blood test . called her right away i was like i told ya soo!

i am kinda worried because i just dont feel pregnant at the moment. im not nauseous or even that tired. do you think its too early ?


----------



## moter98

i'm not nauseous or feel any different either. i feel exactly the same as always. i think it's too early yet to feel those symptoms. the only way to really tell how your lines are doing is to test with the same test. i know IC tests take longer to get darker than a frer. you should pick one test to take if you want to see a progression on it. 

with my 2nd chemical my lines never got dark. i got super faint ones and they just kept getting lighter. that's how i knew. then i called dr to get a beta. it came back at 8. i started bleeding the next day. 

with my 1st chemical i got a postive test, started bleeding bright red blood the next day. my tests that time kept getting darker. my beta was tested last at 226, but it wasn't doubling. and i was bleeding bright red blood the whole time. i bled for 3 1/2 weeks off and on with positive frer's the whole time, until the very last bleed. my body was holding onto tissue not realizing there was no baby anymore.


----------



## moter98

here are my tests from tonight. i just couldn't wait till morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0383.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0379.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lch28

YAY IT SAYS PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
omg. okay can i put in my siggy were bump buddies now lol? i am so happy!!!

how was your day with dh?


----------



## moter98

Yes! I'm gonna put in my siggy in a few days when I'm more sure I have a sticky. I'm cautiously excited. I feel like I've been beaten down too many times I'm scared to get up!

We had fun. Movie in nice comfy seats that the thaetre recently redesigned. Then dinner outside at a local restaurant. I had Mayan chicken and quinoa. Was so happy to see quinoa in the menu! First place I've noticed around here that has it


----------



## lch28

aww i understand. i am sure this is a sticky bean!! your tests look great!

that sounds like a great night. which movie? we saw a movie last weekend. men in black lol
i love quinoa. my fiancee hates it. lol.. he is such a baby. he really only likes food if it is fried and fatty!!


----------



## moter98

Thank you! I hope so. It's different from my first loss so far as no bleeding and different from my second loss so far as my tests never got as dark as tonights and never got a pregnant on a digis. 

I love quinoa too! I mix it in with brown rice and it goes unnoticed. Start small and add a bit more everytime. Dh hasn't noticed yet :)


----------



## moter98

The avengers we saw. I wanted to see men in black but dh didn't


----------



## lch28

hahahahahaha omg thats great. my fiancee would most def notice i think . he inspects his food!! when we go out to eat omg i wanna smack him!

men in black wasn't that good lol..

i hope its a sticky one! your test def looks really good. i never even got a digi.. now i wanna!


----------



## lch28

hahaha okay i tried very hard not to use my last first response today but just did anyway.. i always walk away for 3 min then i get to look at it


----------



## lch28

OMGGG . this line is so dark!! look look look


----------



## moter98

Woohoo! Don't see a pic?


----------



## lch28

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







resize 16.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## lch28

lol sorry it took me forever because i took like 20 pics


----------



## moter98

Haha! Wow, it's dark!!!!! Yep you're pregnant :)


----------



## lch28

=D the second line showed up before the first. i wish monday would hurry up and get here.. lol.


----------



## moter98

Yeah it seems so far away.


----------



## lch28

i know. then i think of how im due valentines day and that seems like next year lol. well it is next year actually. are you due February too?


----------



## moter98

you are due valentine's day?! that is so cool! i'm due feb 18th. we're just 4 days apart. :)


----------



## lch28

i know!!!! i have a feeling baby will come early. a lot of people go into labor like a day after they take out the cerclage at 36 weeks.


----------



## moter98

Oh really? I was 5 days early with ds. I'm kinda worried about incompetent cervix myself and gonna have them check it if they will. With ds, my cervial surgery I guess resulted in scarring that was actually holding my cervix together. They had to break up the scar tissue when I went it to have him. Now I'm scared that since I don't have that scar tissue anymore it could cause a problem.....and the 9 months of worrying starts early! I am scared of so many things. Will I lose baby, will this baby have a defect too, will I have placental problems again, blood pressure problems again....and the list goes on and on.


----------



## lch28

i think you should definitely ask for cervical checks. They can't diagnose it at this point, only if your cervix starts to shorten. Any change to your cervix from a surgery can cause IC. im not trying to scare you hun lol i just want you to make sure you act on all your worries. Honestly - if it isn't medically necessary your ins company may not cover the weekly trans vaginal ultrasound but it is worth it. i am also scared of like.. everything. Scared the cerclage won't work, scared of an early mc, ugh. Seriously if i could go to sleep and wake up in labor at 36 - 40 weeks i think i might =[


----------



## moter98

We have different insurance now but it was covered last time. I had the sergury like 2 years before I had ds so I hope it's covered. My concern is that they won't want to check it because it didn't happen with ds. I remember the dr telling me that init didn't happen with my son it would never happen in other pregnancies. Still doesn't make me feel better about it though. I hope they will at least check it!


----------



## lch28

just demand it lol. here are the causes of incompetent cervix

* Previous surgery on the cervix
* Damage during a difficult birth
* Malformed cervix or uterus from a birth defect
* Previous trauma to the cervix, such as a D&C (dilation and curettage) from a termination or a miscarriage
* DES (Diethylstilbestrol) exposure

i am guessing mine is a birth defect :growlmad:


----------



## lch28

i have been having like weird pulling cramps. stretching kinda. i hope its okay.


----------



## moter98

I'm having cramps too! I think it's normal cause of the uterus growing and all. I don't remember if had them with ds. Then again, I wasn't paranoid about every little twinge and checking tp for blood all the time either. Yep, I do have the cervial surgery so I bet they check the length again. Maybe not every week but I will insist on a check by 12 weeks and request a check at 14 and 16 weeks. With good measurements at 16 weeks I will remap a bit I think. My dr said that if you make it that far with a good length there should be no problems


----------



## lch28

okay i hope it is normal.. because i have very dull cramps today. i don't remember if i had them with sophia either... cause i wasn't paranoid or anything. never even considered a mc. i think the most important time to get your cervix checked is between 16-22 weeks, i had an internal exam at 17 weeks because i had a horrible YI and my cervix was fine, then at 23 weeks it was 5 cm dilated =[ but these cramps are freaking me out.. and i haven't had sex since my bfp. my fiances really mad. but im scared.


----------



## moter98

I totally understand why you don't want to bd. men just don't get it! Really though, I don't think it will do any harm. And you wont be able to bd when the cerclage is in right? So you better get to it now or oh is not gonna be a happy man, lol! I'm still bd. I know that if I miscarry it's not anything I've done. I am doing what I'm supposed to. Eating right, no drinking, modified my exercises. The rest is up to god. Have you asked your dr if it's ok?

Maybe I will request a scan for later. With ds dr refused to scan anymore after 14 weeks when my length came back normal. I do have a different dr this time do I will push for the scans. 

I'm having cramps too and it's making me paranoid! Feels like AF cramps. Makes me nervous


----------



## lch28

well i found this on a website so i feel a bit better..


At 4 weeks pregnant, the blastocyst (or ball of cells that will become your baby) is working furiously to implant itself in the uterine lining. This will ensure a safe home for your little one over the next nine months. The amniotic cavity and placenta are also forming during pregnancy week four. Fetal development by and large is still in the earliest stages at this point. Cramping now is normal, and it's a sign of implantation. Some women describe this cramping akin to light menstrual cramps. Mild cramping at 4 weeks pregnant isn't anything to worry about. However, if cramps are extremely painful, or if they are accompanied with heavy vaginal bleeding, chills, or fever, contact your doctor or healthcare provider right away.


----------



## moter98

That makes me feel better!


----------



## lch28

me too!! i thought it would i had to share it lol. i am so glad i have someone to worry with me :hugs: even though i wish neither of us would worry but it is only natural. oohh and were so close with due dates and such.. we'll get our scans at the same times!! and then we can share pics and bump pics and ooh so fun


----------



## moter98

I think it's great too! Its actually helpful to share all this with someone.i don't feel so alone with it all. If i told my dh how I worried I am he would just tell me to stop worrying it won't do any good. Glad you found that about cramps. Puts my mind at ease. I still can help myself from checking the tp though. I am super paranoid. Kinda hoping dr will want to do a beta when I call on Monday. I think it would make me feel better


----------



## lch28

lol i told my fiancee i had cramps.. and hes like you have cramps all the times stop worrying !! haha hes like.. period cramps and ovulation cramps and these are pregnancy cramps would you quit it!! =[ he thinks i am nuts. i am glad we can talk about it too. plus we are in the same stage of pregnancy. i am a google addict.. sometimes it does me no good but today i am glad i googled it because every page says it is normal unless you are hurled over in pain. also some ladies on here told me for the first few months they got cramps around the week af would have been due. idk why but still felt better and they are all like 6 months prego now. i keep checking tp too.. i did that my whole pregnancy with Sophia. i dont know why its like i was waiting for it to happen. i think it is just a habit. i hope your dr does a beta! i can not wait for monday.. i just wanna meet my doctor and get my scan. even though i wont be able to see a hb. i still wanna get it. i keep looking up 5 week ultrasound pics lol. i just need to see my doctor and get my referral for the high risk dr and hear the plan. i am a planner. i must know everything ! i didn't even get a beta done with my new doctor i just called my primary physician, they have a lab at her doctors place and she just called in a lab order for me over the phone and i showed up. she said if i want another one on monday she has called it in again. the new dr doesn't do blood tests there, they give you a prescription and you have to go to a lab. hey i dont know if i have asked this but do you live in the u.s?


----------



## moter98

Haha! I don't even bother telling dh I have cramps. 
It's really cool we can go through this together. We're only 4 days apart! 
I'm a google person and a planner too. How funny is that. :)
Yes I'm in MN. Where do you live?


----------



## lch28

lol yay =D its so cool we got bfps the same cycle!! how lucky is that! have you decided what to do about the aspirin?
I live in New Jersey. born and raised lol.. i have always wanted to move some where else eventually. Now that Sophia is buried here i think i am here for good. Some parts of NJ are really nice but some of it is just awful.


----------



## moter98

I've stopped taking it. I googled and read you really shouldnt take it daily unless prescribed by a dr. I only took it 4 times total.

I like mn besides the cold winters, So half the year, ha! Born and raised here too. Never had a desire to move except maybe when we retire we might want to love south for the winter months

It really is incredibly we got our bfp at same time. How often does that happen!


----------



## lch28

haha probably never!!! were the only ones on the thread and we got bfps lol =D


----------



## moter98

I know! Pretty cool. :) I have some of those digis that say how many weeks you are. Really want to take it. Do you think it would work yet?


----------



## lch28

how many dpo are you ? go for it even if it doesnt work you know ur prego lol


----------



## moter98

i'm 10dpo. i'm gonna try it tonight! hope it works. :) been waiting so long to use it. can't believe the time is finally here!!!!


----------



## lch28

yay!! where do you even get those?? i've never seen them..


----------



## moter98

i got them on ebay awhile ago. i took it. said not pregnant. :(


----------



## lch28

don't be sad!!!! you have gotten lots of bfps. i decided to google lol and someone posted this..

"On the clearblue digi box it says that they are only 99% accurate from day period is due!! I've only ever got a bfp from a CB digi 4 days after af is due!! Xxx"

the person who posted the thing was asking about the ones with the conception indicator and someone replied that. really don't be sad!! your def pregnant


----------



## moter98

so i dipped one of the regular cb digi ones cause that not pregnant scared me. it said pregnant. whew! i think it's just too early for that one yet. i'll wait a week for that one. i have 2 left yet! they must not be as sensitive. thanks for posting that. makes me feel better. i'm of course googling this like crazy. i actually broke open the test i was so freaked out. there was a line there where it's supposed to be for low sensitivity result line, but the level just must not be high enough yet to get the 1-2 week reading. that's fine by me as long as my FRER keep getting darker!
maybe i should just really push for a beta. all this testing and looking at lines is stressing me out!


----------



## lch28

lol awww try not to stress!! that one isn't as sensitive i am sure. remember you are only 10dpo. i may not even get a positive on one of those at the moment. (don't even have one) its good you took a regular cb digi. see!! you are pregnant! i was googling like crazy too lol. google always makes me feel better. even though sometimes it makes me freak out!! like when i decided to google failed cerclages :dohh: never thinking about that again! did you take a frer today? i wanna see! 

so i am like.. really freaking out because i remember when i saw the high risk dr she was suggesting a wait and watch method instead of getting a elective cerclage. i think i remember she said it was up to me.. but i am scared they will like tell me i don't qualify for it.


----------



## moter98

yeah, i'm over freaking out about it now! thanks for googling for me. 

since you have had incompentant cervix before no way are they going to refuse the cerclage. i think the wait approach is fine for now. generally they put them in at 14-16 weeks right? i would guess you are going to want one, just so you don't have to worry about it all day everyday. if you are anything like me, it would be all you think about! and no more googling failed cerclage! google successful cerclage and envision that's how it goes for you. i am totally serious when i say you can have a mind body connection. i've envisioned so many things happening, like really sat there with my eyes closed and imagined it happening, and it has! kinda sounds crazy, but everything i've done that with has come to pass.


----------



## lch28

even if she did refuse it i would go to 20 doctors until i found one who didn't.. idk. i just wanna talk to her. and be like LISTEN LADY YOU BETTER DO EVERYTHING TO MAKE THIS WORK. lol no just kidding i won't really say it like that. if you get an emergency cerclage it only has a 45% chance of working if you get an elective it has a 80-90% chance of working. I am getting it at 12 weeks and i don't care if i have to go to a doctor across the country to do it. lol. i believe the mind body connection thing too. I kept imagining and telling myself i am going to get a bfp this month and i did! now i am just going to keep telling myself i will have my baby and i will get my cerclage lol


----------



## moter98

i did that too! i kept picturing the sperm and egg meeting and making our baby. sounds kinda gross when you put it in words, but hey, in worked! i don't know why i didnt' think about doing that before this cycle. i do it with everything else. like when i had ds when i was pushing i just kept picturing pushing him out easily and he did come out easily within a half hour! the nurse said first time you usually push for 2 hours!!


----------



## moter98

really, don't worry about cerclage. they WILL put it in for you when you want it. and they have already told you they will so try not worry. ok, wait, i know you are going to worry, just try not to worry as much. :)


----------



## moter98

ok, so i suspected that that test i took may be faulty. when i opened it, it had lines on the right side in the test window. i dipped it anyway and that little hourglass came up so i figured it must be working. SO, crazy girl that i am, i just had to see if that test was faulty or it would drive me crazy for the next week. so, i opened another one and the window was completely blank. i dipped it on impulse and look at what i got!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0388.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lch28

lol i just will feel better once i talk to them and know for sure i am going to get it the day i turn 12 weeks. heck id even get it now if they'd let me. all i know is the consult with the high risk dr is just such a blur.. the grief was still so raw and only things i remember is her saying they normally don't do a cerclage until they see the cervix shortening and that it is up to me and that i should wait and watch because it is damaging. i don't care about damaging my cervix at this point. so many people get a cerclage and still have more babies. im not even thinking about future pregnancies - just this one.


----------



## lch28

HAHAHAH omg yay!! that is great!!! so so so happy hun. i wish i had one of those tests!


----------



## moter98

i didn't know it was damaging. never heard that before. isn't like a big, thick stitch? i thought once it comes out, it just heals up again. maybe leaving some scarring, but it would be tiny scarring wouldn't it?


----------



## lch28

oh god. i just googled if it is damaging. this is one of those times google is not my friend. now i am in tears.. look at these risks..

The risks of cervical cerclage are rare but can include:

* Infection.
* Damage to the cervix during surgery.
* Excessive blood loss.
* Preterm premature rupture of membranes (pPROM).
* Preterm labor.
* Permanent narrowing or closure of the cervix (cervical stenosis).
* Tearing of the cervix or uterus if labor progresses with the stitches still in place.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> HAHAHAH omg yay!! that is great!!! so so so happy hun. i wish i had one of those tests!

you can get them on ebay if you want one. SO glad i dipped another one, lol!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> oh god. i just googled if it is damaging. this is one of those times google is not my friend. now i am in tears.. look at these risks..
> 
> The risks of cervical cerclage are rare but can include:
> 
> * Infection.
> * Damage to the cervix during surgery.
> * Excessive blood loss.
> * Preterm premature rupture of membranes (pPROM).
> * Preterm labor.
> * Permanent narrowing or closure of the cervix (cervical stenosis).
> * Tearing of the cervix or uterus if labor progresses with the stitches still in place.

it says these are rare though and i bet the dr's will be routinely checking to make sure it's doing all right. so you can rule out infection, because dr's will be on top of that and making sure there is none. you can rule out damage during surgery because you have a skilled high risk dr doing the procedure right? i don't know what pPROM is. preterm labor, i don't get how it could cause that? never heard of cervical stenosis. and rule out tearing of the cervix or uterus if labor progresses because they will take it out at 36 weeks. you will not go into labor before they take it out! i'm gonna have to google some of this stuff. i can tell you though that i know no one, i mean zero people that have ever had this happen, nor have i read about it or heard about it on the news, ever! please try not to worry hun.


----------



## lch28

maybe i will order one. i dunno .. i just want monday to come


----------



## lch28

pprom is pre mature rupture of the membranes. my membranes were completely ruptured when i realized i was bleeding and went to the doctor. i know it says they are rare but i am just a worry wart. all this stress is not good for me.. i am trying so hard to be positive and calm. its just hard =[


----------



## moter98

me too! i was thinking of calling dr tomorrow, but it's pointless since i have to work all day a couldn't get in for a blood test till next tuesday anyway. possibly monday, but i would have to be late to work. i can't be late tomorrow because i am the opening up. 

when are you telling people?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> pprom is pre mature rupture of the membranes. my membranes were completely ruptured when i realized i was bleeding and went to the doctor. i know it says they are rare but i am just a worry wart. all this stress is not good for me.. i am trying so hard to be positive and calm. its just hard =[

do the dr's know why this happened?


----------



## lch28

it is just what happens with an incompetent cervix.. you dilate and your membranes rupture typically without any pain. you won't realize your in labor till your water breaks or you start to bleed. only my mom, best friend, and of course fiancee know now. i don't plan on telling anyone until 12 weeks.


----------



## moter98

me too. i will most likely tell my parents before then and possibly my brothers. but thats only if i get morning sickness. i work at my family business with my whole family so if i have morning sickness it's gonna be pretty hard to hide from them if they see me throwing up every day, lol! i would for sure like to wait till i see or hear a heartbeat. 
i did have to tell a close friend already because we have been planning on doing this buddy fitness training with a trainer at a local gym. she was wanting to start this week and i had to tell her why i can't do it right now.


----------



## moter98

i'm reading on google that your chances of cerclage being successful are 80-90%, which you do already know, but that is really good odds!


----------



## lch28

i know! it is only if i get it electively though. i don't plan on telling my brothers anytime soon lol.. i have two older ones and they are such pains. they worry about me very much and will just think i am out of my mind for trying so soon. i'm the baby and they have always hounded any decision i make. they have scared away every guy i have ever dated and literally did not speak to my fiancee for 3 years. jerks.


----------



## moter98

i think by the time 12 weeks comes, you will know whether you want it or not. 
i don't want to tell my family either so they don't worry. they all like tiptoe around me now, like they are scared i'm gonna burst into tears at any moment. i didnt even tell my brothers about the losses, my mom did! i didn't want them to know really, but i guess i should have told her that. i also didn't want that in my little brothers head because they are having triplets and are at higher risk of loss. it's a scary thing. my brothers like my dh, so it worked out well. i think he's the only one they've ever liked.


----------



## lch28

lol how is your sil's pregnancy going? my brothers like my fiancee too.. they just wanted to make it hard for him. thing is .. i hate my sister in law! lol.. i used to like her but she seriously just bothers me . i don't mean to make it sound like women should do everything.. but my brother does it ALL. he cooks he cleans he does the dishes he does the laundry.. he takes care of the kids.. and he works full time. one time i was at her house and my 2 year old nephew knocked her sandwich over.. and she screamed at him so loud "you ruined my lunch" and like flipped the hell out. we got in a huge fight and now we hardly talk. it really upsets my brother. i have even tried too talk it out with her. i don't want any hard feelings.. but she says i had no right to say a word about her parenting. that wasn't what i was doing.. she screamed at my nephew for knocking her sandwich over and then walked out of the room while he was hysterically crying. like okay if i wasn't here would you have just left him alone?!?! sorry for the rant. she really gets to me lol this is out of topic


----------



## lch28

ugh i just threw up my dinner . hello nausea .....


----------



## moter98

She did have some bleeding over the weekend but went to emergency room and all babies are ok. It must not have been alarming because she has just officially announce it in fb along with the scans of all 3 babies. She is past 12 weeks now. 

Your SIL sounds mean! What the heck? Who was the child in that situation! I'm troubled by her reaction to a child knocking over a sandwich. I feel kinda sorry for the child and your brother. That's gotta be tough to live with that. I'm not close with two of my sil's, my brothers wives. They are nice and all but I just get the vibe they don't like me. They hang out together a lot and exclude me from conversations. I suppose it's only natural since they live in the same town and my brothers are really close and hang out all the time. My dh SIL though is awesome and we get along great


----------



## lch28

i am glad she is okay.. 

i am also seriously troubled by her reactions. she is mean and she just doesn't handle pressure well.. my nephews are 4 and 1.. she would much rather go out with her friends then be with her babies and leave my brother home.. i feel so bad for him. he seems like happy as can be but i don't see how. it wasn't the first time she screamed at my oldest nephew either. and now she hates me. oh well i can't even be bothered.. i worry all the time though.. i just don't trust her.

my cramps are getting worse...


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> ugh i just threw up my dinner . hello nausea .....

No way! Already?!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> i am glad she is okay..
> 
> i am also seriously troubled by her reactions. she is mean and she just doesn't handle pressure well.. my nephews are 4 and 1.. she would much rather go out with her friends then be with her babies and leave my brother home.. i feel so bad for him. he seems like happy as can be but i don't see how. it wasn't the first time she screamed at my oldest nephew either. and now she hates me. oh well i can't even be bothered.. i worry all the time though.. i just don't trust her.
> 
> my cramps are getting worse...

I just don't understand that. I have a hard time leaving ds and I miss him badly whenever I have to. 

How bad are the cramps?


----------



## lch28

there not bad like im not uncomfortable or in a big amount of pain they just seem more constant. i am not a mommy yet but i feel id rather spend my weekends with my family then going out drinking


----------



## moter98

Sounds like the cramps I've been having. I don't remember this with ds, but then again I wasn't paying attention to every little twinge either.

Yeah, it's much more fun to spend time with the little one, or bring him along. All if our friends have kids and we get together a lot so the kids play together while we all chat or play cards.


----------



## lch28

yeah i don't remember this with Sophia but i wasn't paying attention also..

i am feeling whoozy =[ and my fiancee is not home yet. i haven't seen him all day lol


----------



## moter98

Well, it sounds like a good sign! Do you take vitamin b complex? It's supposed to help with nausea


----------



## lch28

its in my pre natals. this is everything in it



* Unique Dual Iron - made of HEME + Non-HEME Iron for greater absorption1 while easy on the stomach3
* 1mg of Folic Acid- to reduce risk of neural tube defects4
* 50mg of B6 - to help alleviate morning sickness5
* Plant-based life&#8217;sDHA&#8482; - optimal for infant brain, eye, and nervous system development, with no ocean-borne contaminants or fish allergenicity6


----------



## moter98

Oh it's already in there!


----------



## moter98

Well, I'm so tired. The birds will wake me up at 5am again so I better get to sleep. Talk to you tomorrow :)


----------



## lch28

yeah i really like them. it is 2 pills one soft gel and one capsule. they were originally 40 bucks for 1 month supply then i realized we have CVS caremark and ..

25 bucks for 3 month supply!! what a save lol


----------



## lch28

night nighttt


----------



## lch28

so i showed my fiancee a picture of my new doctor and he swears he was there when i had sophia. so i asked my mom and she said the same thing. of course i don't remember lol


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! What a coincidence. Must be meant to be


----------



## lch28

lol i hope so. do you have vivid dreams when your pregnant? i had them for like the week after i ovulated. now they have went away


----------



## moter98

No never had any dreams that stick out in my mind


----------



## lch28

really last time i was pregnant i had so many dreams. i remembered everything about them.. if i woke up to pee i could go back to sleep and the same dream would continue. sometimes it would even keep going the next night! it was so fun! unless it was a bad dream


----------



## moter98

Oh wow!


----------



## moter98

I added you as my bump buddy in my siggy. :)
Feeling more confident today. The frer I took this morning I could see the line before it even finished developing through the window. Line looks a touch darker than yesterday morning. I'm really starting to believe I've got a sticky bean. On :cloud9: today.


----------



## moter98

I am getting impatient to tell my parents now. I probably won't make it very long before telling them, lol! I have been planning this for a year now. I bought these adorable baby picture frames. One for my parents, one for dh's parents. I'm gonna make up my due date on the computer and put it in the frame. It will say "picture coming February 18th, 2013. Then I'm gonna have ds give grandma and grandpa their gift. Can't wait to see thier faces when they open it!


----------



## lch28

awww that is such a sweet way to tell them!! i have not been on until just now.. about to leave work and will prob be on all night. i am so glad that the frer is darker! i think it's a sticky bean too!! 

i can not wait till monday! when are you calling your doc?


----------



## moter98

I did today. I was the only one at the office so decided to call. The nurse will see me at 8 weeks and the dr at 13 weeks. No early scans or betas for me. But they have already booked me up to my 20 week scan. It's in October. :)


----------



## lch28

you don't get a 8 and 12 week scan ? maybe it is different in every state. i am sure this is a sticky bean though!


----------



## moter98

Nope. They only do 20 week scan unless they are checking for a complication I guess. I'm gonna push for cervical length checks. What week do you think that should be started? 16?

I had a ton of scans with ds because of my leep and then once they found he had a birth defect.from google I gather that most drs don't think you will have an IC complication if you've had a child full term previously. So not sure if I will be allowed a scan. I hope they will though or I will be a big ball of worry


----------



## lch28

i'd say 12 weeks because people with IC can go into labor as early as that. Your doctor may not allow it but you will know if something is wrong. You will lose your mucus plug before your even too close to labor to save the baby.. if you notice any serious change in your cervical mucus def say something. You will feel pressure and the baby will stop moving as much and it will be lower. tell me if your having any symptoms and ill let you know if you should go to your dr or even hospital. it is a long process with your cerclage shortening and i know you would prefer it to not happen at all (which i highly doubt it will) but i am sure you will notice before it would be too late. if i was more educated on this during my pregnancy i'd be 38 weeks now =[ trying not to think about it.

anyway.. i dont know if i am just emotional but i can't stop crying.. my fiancee honestly goes out every friday and saturday night and he just leaves me here. and i feel lonely and i'm really mad and i told him and he didn't even seem bothered he just made me feel crazy.. he asked why everything is a fight and whats wrong if he wants to go out with his friends after working all week.. well it would be nice if he preferred to spend time with me after working all week. then i get paranoid he is cheating on me which i know he wouldn't do but its just all too much. and im stressing out and i shouldn't. i don't think its much to expect that at least one night of the weekend we do something together. but nope. here i am on the computer eating a effin cheese burger by myself.


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I will watch for those signs. I won't even be seeing dr till 13 weeks so 14 weeks is soonest I can hope for a cervical length.

Your oh should be spending one of those nights with you! That's not fair to leave you at home. :(

Me and dh are spending the night together cause ds is at mil's so I won't be on. Hope your night gets better. You tell oh he needs to spend some time with you. One night out with the boys is enough!


----------



## lch28

thanks honey have a good night with dh!!


----------



## moter98

How long did you have those symptoms for? Was the mucous plug a little bloody? Mine was with ds. Lost it day before labor. Just want to know what to watch for!


----------



## lch28

mucus plug began 1 week before labor. it was never bloody. 4 days before labor sophia stopped moving as much and 1 day before i felt the pressure


----------



## moter98

Oh that's so sad! Those drs should have known or at least checked. I'm finding out that a lot of this ttc and pregnancy stuff is up to us cause the drs really don't help much!


----------



## lch28

i know. i hate those doctors. i don't wanna be the type of person to point blame. it doesn't make me feel any better to blame them either.. but seriously.. i had all the signs. all i asked for was a damn ultrasound or internal exam.


----------



## moter98

It wasnt too much to ask. They should have done it.


----------



## lch28

i know.. oh well...


----------



## moter98

Morning! So I didn't make it long last night with me and dh alone time. I fell asleep around 9:30. The dog had kept me up all night the night before. Our old neighbor was in town visiting and stayed the night. He had his dog with him and our dog did not like it I guess cause she did this half little bark all night long. 

POAS this morning. The line was same as yesterday. It came up again right away, but of course now I'm a bit worried that it wasnt darker than yesterday. Dang it, I would have liked to get a beta done just for piece of mind


----------



## lch28

aww well i hope you guys had a good time.. 
that happened to me with the lines remember. i think i tested 10dpo and 11dpo and they were the same color. waited till 13dpo and the line was really really dark. it can take 24-48 hours for the hcg to double remember. i am sure tomorrows will be darker. i think i have decided to stop taking pregnancy tests lol. are you sure they won't do a beta?


----------



## moter98

yeah i'm sure they won't do a beta. i suppose i could keep calling back and beg, but i don't want them to think i'm crazy either! i think i will stop poas when i get a line that's dark or darker than control. and i still have those conception indicator tests i want to use. it will say 2-3 and then 3+. so that will have to be my beta i guess. here is this mornings. frer.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0395.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lch28

that is just like mine at 11dpo. 12dpo i skipped and 13dpo it was as dark the control so i stopped testing at that point lol. i wouldn't worry. af isn't even due yet. i bet 14dpo it will be really dark. i took mine at 13dpo evening and it was as dark as the control. i got my patient forms in the mail today =D filled them all out. i also wrote down a list of all the questions i have for him :dohh: i dont wanna forget anything!!


----------



## moter98

Yeah I'm sure they will get darker. I'm just so impatient, lol!

They are sending paperwork for me too. I already have my list of questions too. Cervical length scans is number one


----------



## lch28

hahah my number one is getting the cerclage electively.. so do you have any symptoms? i am kinda worried because i just don't feel pregnant. i don't even feel nausea. perhaps it is too early. only symptom i really can say i am feeling is a bigger appetite and maybe some fatigue. my cramps went away pretty much


----------



## moter98

i'm getting mild cramps now and then but not often anymore. but i have to pee all the time. other than that, no symptoms. no increased appetite even. with ds i could eat a horse. my poor dh couldn't believe how much i could eat lol!


----------



## moter98

oh and sometimes i feel slightly dizzy when i lean or bend over.


----------



## lch28

lol i have been eating so much if i keep this up i am going to be so fat... so i have decided to change my tickers. I am gonna use my ovulation date. you think that is more accurate? is that what you did?


----------



## moter98

the nausea generally doesn't hit till 6-8 weeks along.


----------



## moter98

ov date is more accurate. turns out for me my lmp and ov date give me the same due date this time!


----------



## lch28

lol really?? how does that work?


----------



## moter98

i think i must have followed the predicted day of conception so my ov date was the "right" day i guess


----------



## lch28

OHH. jeez i am having ocd. actually i am not gonna change it until they do the dating ultrasound thing lol


----------



## moter98

you are so lucky you get a scan! you've gotta post a pic if they give you one. i wanna see. :) yeah, the scan will be most accurate. 

i am just so excited i'm pregnant, my stomach is still floating with butterflies.


----------



## lch28

so is mine. i am so happy for us lol =D i have a good feeling. well have our rainbows in 9 months!!! they are giving me on on monday i already asked, will def post a pic.. even though it will just show like a sac lol . then i get one 2 weeks later at 7 weeks so they can check for hb


----------



## moter98

that is so cool! i'm gonna live through you for the scans. i bought a sonoline b dopplar to try to find the hb before my dr appt. it's reaching to find it that early, but i'm gonna try anyway. would make me feel better to find it. since i have to wait till week 13 to even see a dr.....ugh


----------



## lch28

oh no!!! lol no i think its okay you bought it but just be warned...
my friend had one and i borrowed it for fun when i was 16 weeks.. and i could not find the heart beat for the life of me.. i tried for like an hour and broke down in tears and actually went to my doctor without even calling and she found it in one minute and then yelled at me for trying to to it myself


----------



## moter98

I do have an angel sounds dopplar I used with ds. It just doesn't show the heartrate, which I really want this time around. I didn't hear the hb on it with ds till really far along, it think after 18 weeks. I'm just hoping this sonoline one is more sensitive, but I won't freak out if I can't find it. Gonna try like h$ll though to find it!


----------



## moter98

Cramps are back


----------



## lch28

really? mine kinda come and go.. i don't think the one i was using was good. plus after i couldn't find it for like 2 mins i was just totally frantic and flipping so i was probably not doing a good job. lol.. i don't know if i will buy one this time.. probably not.. i would most likely sit there every day with it. i think since i am getting a scan like every 2 weeks it wouldn't really be necessary. yesterday i had one of those vivid dreams. i had a dream about my ex and i woke up and felt so guilty. like i cheated on my fiancee lol.


----------



## moter98

The one I have was really cheap. I think it took so long to find it with ds because I was looking to far up. Baby wasn't even up that high yet. If I were having scans I don't think I would buy another one. And yep, I did listen to it every night before I went to bed. Made me feel better.

Haha! Don't feel guilty about your dreams!


----------



## lch28

when i had gallstones i kept getting these horrible pains, before i knew what it was i went to the hospital. and this nurse was doing the doppler trying to find the hb and she couldn't find it. and i was freaking out and getting so effin mad at her because she was seriosuly doing it like above my belly button and i actually grabbed it and found it. and i was like ITS DOWN HERE!! lol my fiancee was so embarrassed.


----------



## moter98

Lol! That's too funny


----------



## lch28

lol i know!! OMG . tomorrow is monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! in 24 hours i will be at the doctor!


----------



## moter98

yay, just one more day. :) my line looks pretty good today. i'm feeling better about it everyday. so tired today. i think i will even take a nap this afternoon. ds won't be home till 6pm so i have the day to myself. doing some laundry and cooking.


----------



## lch28

aww that's good honey this is a sticky bean!! yay


----------



## lch28

my doctor is gonna think i am crazy i have a whole page of questions lol


----------



## moter98

That's what the are there for. :) what time is your appt?


----------



## lch28

11:15. no work today yay!! my cat woke me up. like always.. lol.
fiancee can't come today! hes upset. he has this big big thing at work and he's in charge of it so he couldn't take off. i told him its okay but he's not happy. then i told him ill have a scan at 8 weeks so he felt a little better


----------



## moter98

Oh how sweet of him! Dh never wants to go to those things. I always made him go to the scans to see the baby though. This time Ineed him with me at the 20 week scan and after. With ds he left right after the scan and I met with the dr alone. I was told about ds birth defect all alone and I do not want to do that alone again! It was awful.


----------



## lch28

awww!! my fiancee only went to 2 scans last time. he never wanted too. then i think he felt guilty.. when we lost the baby he was crying at the hospital that he only heard her heart beat twice etc so now i think he wants to go as much as he can.


----------



## lch28

i am also getting another beta done . i don't know why if i am getting a scan i just wanna know the number lol. last monday was 52


----------



## moter98

So I think you want to see 250 and up for a week later beta. It should double everyb3 days


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, i just wanted to stop by and see if Moter98 got her BFP, bc i was offline for almost 2wks due to being out of town with my DH. And o my i am def Happy for you Moter98....CONGRATS MA'AM :yipee: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is soo funny how you and lch gotten prego within the first cycle!! Congrats to both of you!!

Well my position right now is my AF left town last Sunday, it was on for 5 days. It usually is on for 7 days soo im happy. Dh and I BD that MOnday,Wed,Friday,Sat and of course we're going at it today as soon as he wakes up...but i think im going to have to wake him up myself...pleasurably. Im on CD14 and this is usually my "O" day b4 my 2mc so im hoping this is it. Im not keeping track of it this time bc i dont want to get paranoid with it, so if it happens it happens, but i think i will check my CP this morning. O well ladies let me leave yall to prego business. GL ladies. Both of yall deserve this..i just hope i get mines soon.


----------



## moter98

Thank you never giving up. It took me 13 cycles total to get here! Hope you will be joining us in under 2 weeks. :). Get to catching that egg!! And keep us updated.


----------



## lch28

hello nevergivingup good luck honey..

=[ =[ so the ultrasound showed nothing except for he said my uterine lining was thick. and im really upset. he said that it's much too early and thats why they don't do them this early unless it is high risk. then he said not to worry, that i will come back in 2 weeks and we'll see something but im freaking out. he did a beta so i guess once i get that back i should feel a little better...


----------



## moter98

Oh, try not to be upset! When does your beta come back? I'm gonna have to google early scan. You are only 4 weeks 4 days right? I'm sure there's nothing to see yet. The baby is only the size of a poppy seed right now!


----------



## lch28

well if use my lmp i am 5 weeks 2 days. if i use my ov date i am 4w3d i think.. =[ i dunno im just scared now and im gonna be freaking out till june 25th which is a day after my due date and if nothing is there ill be a wreck.. can you google it for me? cause i am on my phone. i get my beta tomorrow or next day . on the up note i really liked my dr...


----------



## moter98

I googled. You are most likely not gonna see anything yet. I bet they did the scan because they are goin from your LMP not your ov date. That time makes a huge difference.


----------



## moter98

Glad you like your dr :)


----------



## lch28

ok.. i hope so.. my fiancee googled and he said even at 5 weeks some times you don't see anything.. i was just really sad about it..

but guess what. since he is a high risk OB i don't even have to go to a high risk fetal med doctor because he is both!! soo.. he is going to put in my stitch at 12 weeks no matter what!! plus there are 2 types of stitches .. a mcdonald and shridokar .. the mcdonald most doctors do but it is not as successful.. he only ever does the shridokar and its the most successful cerclage.


----------



## moter98

Great news!!!! Sounds like you picked the right dr


----------



## lch28

yeah he is really great i liked him a lot.. lol but he wasn't there when Sophia was born.. maybe he has a look a like... i just wish i saw something today on the scan.. i wasn't expecting a hb or anything but still. he saw i got upset and he was just like theres nothing to worry about you got a + pregnant test right?? and i was like yeah like 10 of them.. lol.. and he was like its okay!! make an appointment for 2 weeks and we'll see it.


----------



## moter98

He's right. Did you tell him your ov date? It's way too early to see anything. 6 weeks is the earliest I've heard if doing a scan. I bet he thought you were 5 weeks 4days based in your LMP date. That's why he did the scan. Stop worrying!


----------



## lch28

no i don't know why i didn't tell him. i always forget to tell him things.. ill tell him that next time.. at least by then i know ill be 6-7 weeks. sorta wish i never got an early scan because now i am sad.. lol... ugh my old dr's beta used to come in in like 3 hours!! this is gonna kill me. at least ill feel a little better if i have a good number. i wonder what hcg level should i expect


----------



## moter98

Mine comes in quickly too cause they do it in clinic. I'm sure it's cause they have to send it out. I think 250 or above is what you wanna be. Google hcg doubling rate calculator and see if you can input your last number


----------



## lch28

i just did, most of them need 2 hcg levels to do it.. so i guess i have to wait. ugh. i am so sick of waiting!


----------



## moter98

For a doubling rate of 72 hours you want a level of 250. So anything 250 and above is a normal doubling rate. Your levels should double up to every 72 hours


----------



## lch28

ugh i wish they had the results today..


----------



## moter98

Me too.


----------



## lch28

haha okay well. i changed my tickers cause it makes me feel better.


----------



## moter98

You are gonna get great numbers tomorrow and feel better about it. Try to keep busy till those numbers come in.


----------



## lch28

lol trying.. my old dr called me and asked how i was doing. had to tell her i was pregnant and going to a diff dr uurgh


----------



## moter98

Really?! I'm surprised she would call to check up on you. Never heard a dr do that before. What did she say when you told her you were seeing a different dr?


----------



## lch28

lol.. good luck with your pregnancy. and she asked my doctors name so i gave it to her now i am wondering why she asked ....


----------



## moter98

She was probably just curious to know. He is a high risk dr do that makes sense why you want to see him instead of her


----------



## lch28

so im cooking dinner and im making risotto and it takes forever.. and i have an electric stove and i totally forgot that my belly gets hot when i have something on the stove for a while. now im freaking out. ya know how a jacuzzi is bad for the baby? do you think the fact that my belly got hot is bad? jee i may never cook again..


----------



## moter98

No. Jacuzzi is bad if you sit in it for a long time. I'd say longer than 10-15 minutes. It's your temp that you want to keep below 102 degrees so a hot stove would be unlikely to rise your core temp that much. A jacuzzi could because you are submerged almost fully in really hot water. Anything 102 and above (your body temp) can cause birth defects but not always


----------



## moter98

I was obsessed about this with #1. I did end up going in a jacuzzi too but only my legs or sat on the first step without my belly in the waterand would get out if I felt hot at all


----------



## lch28

yeah i keep getting worried about it.. i wanna take a hot bath!! my back is killing me.. i still don't feel pregnant. hopefully tomorrow i can get my beta back so ill feel better


----------



## lch28

i really hope i get my beta today


----------



## moter98

A bath should be fine as long as the water isn't really really hot and you don't stay in too long. If you get hot you know to get out. Your body will tell you.

When can you call for your beta? I want to know your number! Getting impatient here.....


----------



## lch28

me too!! they said it should be 1 or 2 days.. got it done yesterday at like 1:00 pm so im guessing i should wait till like 2. they said they'd call me with the results but god knows i can't wait for that lol.. darn.. i wish i never got that scan.. gonna tell the nurse about my late O date. I really like it because the doctor has one nurse and she is there for every appointment, the wait time is like pretty long but that is because he has so many patients and spends a good amount of time with each of them.. where at my other doctor there were 10 nurses and you never talked to the same one and they were all too busy to care


----------



## moter98

Yeah call! I always do cause otherwise you wait forever for results. They have always had them too when I've called.
Our clinic we always have the same nurse unless they are sick. I loved my old drs nurse bit didn't like my dr. Now I love my new dr but the nurse is just ok.


----------



## lch28

i just hate waiting.. waiting for my beta.. waiting for next scan.. waiting for 12 week scan.. waiting for cerclage.. ugh..

my moms freaking out about the progesterone i have to take because her mom took some sort of hormone i dont know why and immediately got a blood clot -- not to mention she smoked 2 packs of cigarettes a day HELLO!! but my mom wants me to tell my dr.. i don't even think it necessary and im scared he wont wanna do the progesterone then.


----------



## moter98

Why do you need the progesterone? Just a precaution? I wouldn't worry about a clot or anything. Progrsterone is pretty harmless. If that were the case pregnant women would be getting clots because your body makes a ton of progesterone during pregnancy.


----------



## lch28

it strengthens the cervix and prevents pre term labor, they do it in gel or shot form once a week from 15 weeks too 36. thats what i told my mom and she got so mad at me lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! Well, just mention it to your dr and then you can tell your mom that he knows and she can calm down. I wish my dr would give me those shots. Would make me feel better. I'm not even sure I'm gonna get the cervical length scans. I've been googling and it looks like drs really aren't concerned about IC if you've gone full term before. But I'm concerned! I've been reading all these posts of women who had it happen to them after a full term birth and it's kinda freaking me out. Sometimes google is bad :(


----------



## moter98

These are posts from women with a previous LEEP


----------



## lch28

where are the posts? i am sorry your worried, it sucks sometimes doctors won't be as helpful as we want, hopefully he will understand how scared you are. my doctors weren't even concerned when i had all the signs of labor :growlmad: i really don't think it will happen to you, but hopefully you can convince your doctor to do some checks, i doubt he will give you progesterone but he should at least check your cervix.

i called for my beta, it is not in yet, she said she would leave a note on her desk and call me as soon as they get the results. in other words "stop calling lady ill call you" lol


----------



## moter98

i was hoping they were in. :( haha, call back tomorrow anyway if she doesn't call. 

i got my packet of info to fill out from the clinic today. in it was the first trimester screening form. i did it with ds, but wasn't gonna do it this time, except i didn't remember it includes a scan! they do bloodwork and ultrasound to detect for any DS or trisomy abnormalities. i wasn't gonna bother with it this time to save myself the stress, but since they will do an ultrasound i just have to do it! it's done between 11-13 weeks so i would get to see baby earlier!! i will worry about the results till i get them, but i think it will be worth it to get to see the baby and heartbeat.


----------



## lch28

yeah def worth it.. 

=[ so my old doc called and asked for my new doctors fax because she wants to send him my progesterone levels from 11dpo when my beta was 52.. i asked what it was and she said it was only 10. and that they like it to be higher. do you know anything about this?


----------



## moter98

i only know progesterone levels that show a good strong ovulation. progesterone levels at 10+ means a good strong ovulations, but i don't know what it means during pregnancy. if she said it is low, call your dr now. he can give you a prescription to help raise your levels.


----------



## moter98

i looked it up. said 9-47 during first trimester is normal.


----------



## lch28

ugh. why did they tell me it was low?? maybe they thought i ovulated on cd14 and was 17dpo not 11dpo.. i called my dr the nurse is gonna call me back.. they prob already think i am nuts..


----------



## moter98

make sure to tell them what dpo you were. that may make a huge difference. who cares if they think you're nuts. you are only making sure everything is ok. anyone would call after getting a call from your other dr saying they are low!


----------



## lch28

i talked to some stupid secretary and she said the nurse will call me back but i doubt she will today..


----------



## moter98

boo. they better call back today!


----------



## lch28

ugh they didn't and there office is closed now.. im really freaking out.. i mean i was only 11dpo when i got that blood test.


----------



## moter98

What the heck?! Now you have to sit here worrying all night. Google says its normal range though. Maybe she was just being cautious because it's on the low side of normal? Did she say it was concerning or important to talk with your dr about it?


----------



## lch28

she said that she was going to fax the results to my dr and i should get supplements but all doctors have different opinions on what is low but that they like it to be higher. I'm really upset


----------



## moter98

Are you able to find any natural progesterone cream in your area? Maybe a natural store would have some? You could at least use that till dr tomorrow


----------



## lch28

i just would feel weird using anything until i talk to him... what if he doesn't call tomorrow? i think i am going to mc


----------



## moter98

Call in the morning and ask to speak with the nurse not the secretary. Usually the nurse works directly with the Dr and relays the info faster. They should either be testing it again or giving you a prescription. Don't wait just cause you don't want to bother them. It will save you the stress. Really though, your levels could have increased already since 11dpo


----------



## lch28

i did ask but since there is only one nurse she was with a patient and then they closed 40 mins after i called.. on one of the websites it says this ..
Most doctors like to see a minimum level of 10 ng/ml during the first few weeks of pregnancy. 

so i guess i am like.. right on the borderline.. i am just hoping since i was so soon after ovulation it wasn't as high and has gone up. i think they tested for that yesterday with the beta but i can't be sure... i really wish i could relax but i can't i have a horrible feeling in my tummy


----------



## moter98

Oh then your current dr will have your levels from today. Usually if results aren't normal you will hear back within a day or two.


----------



## lch28

well ithink when he tested my beta he tested my progesterone i hope so i am gonna call the minute they open tomorrow


----------



## moter98

Do they test profesterone the same place they test beta?


----------



## lch28

i am pretty sure but i think progesterone takes longer


----------



## moter98

progesterone took 4 days for me


----------



## lch28

since my blood test was before i would have missed af does that mean i was in my luteal phase


----------



## lch28

i also found this online

During the first trimester of pregnancy, normal levels can range from 9 to 47 ng/ml. Most doctors like to see a minimum level of 10 ng/ml during the first few weeks of pregnancy. If a woman has low progesterone levels this can be an indication of a threatened miscarriage.


----------



## moter98

Yes up to 14dpo is the luteal phase yet. 
See it says 10 is ok so why did she say it is low? I hate how drs tell you something like that then you can't get ahold of one! I'm sorry you have to go through this stress right now. Awful!!


----------



## moter98

Your levels could have been at 10 cause you were just 11dpo at the time. Be sure to tell the dr that's what you were in case they are goin off your LMP.


----------



## lch28

i will. i hope i get to talk to the nurse tomorrow


----------



## moter98

Me too. Keep me posted!


----------



## lch28

i will.. ugh. im just freaking out and i don't have any pregnancy symptoms my boobs don't even hurt


----------



## moter98

I had none with ds!


----------



## lch28

really.. for the first 11 weeks i felt awful with Sophia.. i dont know why i am hoping for morning sickness


----------



## moter98

I had zero symptoms with ds. Only way I knew I was pregnant was the hpt and belly growing. That's it. Each pregnancy is different hun.


----------



## lch28

i know i know. i just keep crying randomly today.. everything is just making me really mad. i think i was just so desperate to be pregnant again i didn't expect how hard it is because i am just worried sick.. i am so happy to be pregnant but when i am honest with myself i am so scared


----------



## moter98

And the dr did not help today. I understand why you are so scared and it's totally normal for you to feel that way. I am worrying about every little thing too. Obsessing really. I've had bad experiences with each of my pregnancies so i guess I am expecting bad news too. Afraid to say that pregnant just may be a worrisome time for us. With ds I ha a horrible time from 20 weeks on because of his birth defect. I spent so much time worrying and obsessing and you know what? He is perfectly fine now. Did you know that 95% of the things we worry about never actually come to pass?


----------



## lch28

i guess i just wish they never called me.. and i wish my dr would have called back.. i know i am a new patient but i just need that reassurance.. i just feel so depressed right now. then i just come back to missing Sophia.. i would be 38 weeks but instead i am 4.. and i love this baby so much already but i will always want my daughter. sometimes i just sit there asking why the hell did this happen.


----------



## moter98

I think it's something that will always be there but will get easier with time. Everything is still too fresh and now you have pregnancy hormones raging through your body too to make it more emotional. I hope you can find some peace someday soon. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

aww thank you.. yeah the hormones def make me more emotional lol i tear up all the time.. it is still very fresh.. thats why no one understood why i wanted to get pregnant again, i guess it is something only us ladies who have had a loss can understand.. i know i will always think of her and wish her to be here with me, i hope one day i can think of her and smile and not cry.. i know my due date is gonna be really hard, i just keep thinking "id be going into labor any day now" i keep thinking what she would have looked like full term and 6 pounds heavier. i know i should concentrate on this pregnancy. then the fact that my progesterone is low is just bothering me. one lady on here told me its low and it doesn't matter how many dpo you are it is supposed to be high in pregnancy. then i got upset. i wish they sold like progesterone tests and hcg tests that showed your level in 3 minutes from peeing..


----------



## moter98

I hope your dr can help you right away in the morning. This is just too much stress to have to put on you! I wish that dr would have thought about it a little before worrying you like this.
I haven't gotten my 6dpo profesterone back yet. I did a saliva at home test kit this cycle because of my level last month. They said 7-10 business days. It's been like 6 business days


----------



## moter98

How did that poster know it was low? Did a dr tell her that? Online websites say its a normal level


----------



## lch28

she kinda just said it. i don't think a dr told her. and most websites do say it is normal, one lady posted on some site that at 5 weeks her level was 12 and a doc answered that was fine


----------



## moter98

Try not to worry too much till you talk with your dr. You haven't had any indication that there is anything wrong so that's a good sign!


----------



## lch28

someone else posted this to me 

That's still within normal range for 11dpo hun. From 4wks it should be atleast 12, but since yours was taken earlier, 10 sounds fine. If the doc believed you to be over 4wks, then of course 10 would be considered low, but even then not badly so. Will they be checking it again? When is your nxt scan? X


----------



## lch28

then this.. lol
Progesterone levels also can have quite a variance at this stage of pregnancy. They can range from 9-47ng/ml in the first trimester, with an average of 12-20ng/ml in the first 5-6 weeks of pregnancy.

soo i feel better. it was 10 at 3w4d.. so i think that is fine


----------



## moter98

Yeah I bet it is. Did you call the dr?


----------



## lch28

ugh yeah and they told me that my old dr never faxed my blood results so i called my old dr she said she did and even got a confirmation fax so i asked her to do it again. they are bothering me


----------



## lch28

https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancycomplications/earlyfetaldevelopment.htm this article made me feel better, it even says at 3-4 weeks all the ultrasound will show is thickening of the lining


----------



## moter98

Good! Glad you found that article


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> ugh yeah and they told me that my old dr never faxed my blood results so i called my old dr she said she did and even got a confirmation fax so i asked her to do it again. they are bothering me

I'm sure she did but with a big clinic it takes time to get to the dr. No results from yesterday yet?


----------



## lch28

hey hun
my doctor finally called. he said my level is borderline and he would like to start me on progesterone as a precaution - he said not to worry, that he is not worried and it is not low at all but he does want to get it above 15. i am taking progesterone until 12 weeks (Even though i am confused because i have to take it again at 15 weeks for my cervix lol) its a vaginal thing i think called suppository kind of like those little monsitat balls you insert. i feel a lot better.. they didnt do a progesterone yesterday but will repeat on june 25th at my u/s. i talked to him about my ov date and he said that is why we didn't see anything

my beta was...2000! is that good lol??


----------



## moter98

um yeah, 2000 is excellent! yep, that's the prescription i was talking about. lots of women take it till 12 weeks. so glad he is gonna give you that. if nothing else, just for piece of mind. i'm nervous what mine is now.


----------



## lch28

i am scared.. i hope it works.. he said i am borderline.. but do you think i can still mc bc of the low level? gosh, i don't even want to google this one....

when do you find out your level


----------



## moter98

How soon do you get the prescription? I think it starts workin immediately do you should be ok. He said borderline low, not low so the prescription will raise that number. Your hcg levels are very good which means a viable pregnancy so as long as you take that prescription I think you can stop worrying. 
I should getu results anywhere from today to next week


----------



## lch28

i am getting it tonight on my way home from work, i use it every night before bed. i was freaked out about how much they were going to be but only 25 a month so that is not bad


----------



## moter98

That's pretty good price really. Will insurance cover any portion of that?


----------



## lch28

they covered most of it except the 25 dollars lol, i was really surprised actually i was expecting some ridiculous price. so are you getting a scan at 12 weeks??


----------



## moter98

Oh.
I'm gonna request a dating scan at my 8 week appt and tell the nurse I don't want to do the first trimester scan but if that's the only way I can get a scan I will do it. I'm hoping she will just let me get a dating scan. I need to see or hear a heartbeat. Even if a dopplar would work by then I would be happy with that.


----------



## lch28

why don't you want a 12 week scan just wondering? have you gotten your doppler yet? i am so tempted to order one.. lol.. id probably walk around with it strapped to my belly if i could


----------



## moter98

I have only been offered a 20 week scan. My clinic does first trimester screening whih is optional. It includes a blood test and a scan and it checks for down syndrome and trisomy. I want the scan, but not this screening as th false positive rate is high. I just don't want the stress if results come back not what I want to hear. Dr is not giving me any sort of dating scan or checking for heartbeat scan. So I'm gonna request one.


----------



## lch28

ohh i see yes i had that test for down syndrome and trisomy at 12 weeks. i had no idea it you can get a false positive for those .. that would be awful


----------



## moter98

I had it with ds too. It was really stressful for me waiting on those results. I figure I would find that out at the 20 week scan anyway so why not save myself weeks of unnecessary worry. The false positive rate is 5% which is pretty high as far as tests like this go. Many women will go in to have an amnio based on these tests when there was never anything wrong with their baby to begin with.
Really, if I could just hear the heartbeat on a dopplar I wouldn't feel suh a need for a scan


----------



## lch28

when can most people hear it? how can those tests even be wrong thats horrible


----------



## moter98

I think 10-12 weeks is the earliest you can hear unless of course you have a scan. 
You can get a false positive on that screen because some women's results will come back with those markers but nothing turns out wrong with the baby. It's not from errors with the tests or anything. That's why I don't want to do it this time. It's not honna change anything for me and 20 week scan still gives me plenty of time to freak out and form a plan of action before baby is here. I will have my guard all the way up for my 20 week scan. Not looking forward to it. I will hope for the best and expect the worst. Didn't have a very good experience the first time around. The ultrasound tech was taking a ton of pictures of ds feet and when I asked about it he said baby was moving too much for him to get a good picture. Lied right to my face!!!!


----------



## lch28

Oh my gosh i can't believe he lied.. sometimes i wonder about my last ultrasounds.. at 20 weeks baby was in a sleeping position face down all we could see was her spine.. and we went back 2 weeks later she was still in that position.. and those two weeks she was moving but not so much. i can't help but think that she was ready to come out and maybe thats why she was in that position. who knows.. i don't even know how many scans i get.. i guess a lot because i get weekly cervical checks with a transvaginal u/s and i am guessing ill see the baby with all of those.. i am just so glad i chose that doctor. he made me feel so much better today. so in 6 weeks will you start using the doppler?


----------



## moter98

I know he lied cause he didn't want to be the one to tell me but I specifically asked if everything was normal and he said it was. :( oh well, I'm not listening to what the tech says next time but I'll be watching like a hawk how many pictures he takes if each body part. If its one or two I can guess everything's fine. If its 10, I will start to worry. Anyway, that's just my crazy paranoia from my bad experience. Doesn't mean it will happen again. I will totally be fine if baby had club feet, just hoping and praying otherwise healthy and born full term. I'm sure you feel same way. 
I will start looking for hb at 8 weeks cause I am extra hopeful, lol


----------



## lch28

hey i hope you don't mind me asking is the club feet thing like genetic? or does it just happen?


----------



## moter98

No I don't mind! It's genetic in 25% of cases but otherwise cause is unknown. It's 2 times more likely in boys than girls and chance of it happening at all are under .1%. We can't find anyone in our family that has it but dr says it could be so far back in our family tree that we wouldn't know. We also participated in a study they are doing to try to find the cause. They said maybe by the time ds is grown they will have more answers as to why. We have about a 30% chance of next one having it, less if it's a girl. It's not a huge deal as its corrected without surgery and won't affect ds later in life.


----------



## lch28

i am glad that DS is fine and surgery corrected it. i wish your doctors were more sensitive in telling you, i am sure you were a total nervous wreck for 20 whole weeks =[


----------



## moter98

It's just the way that dr is. He is a great dr medically speaking, but not what I need for this pregnancy. The dr Im seeing now delivered me and he did a great job of keeping me calm and encouraging me through the delivery that I think he is the right fit for me. I am actually very grateful I found out at 20 weeks because it lowed me the time to cry and freak out and most importantly, dons ton of research about clubfoot. I spent so many hours googling it that dh was getting annoyed with me. But, in doing that I became very educated about clubfoot and I was able to find the best dr to correct it. Had I not known until birth we would have gone to the dr that we were referred to via my clinic and their success rate is not nearly as High as our current dr.


----------



## lch28

i am glad you have a good doctor this time. it is good you had time to research but i am sure some things you read really freaked you out, and its great you went to a good doctor to correct it =D 

so i used those suppositories last night before bed. its weird i feel like i didn't do it right. its really confusing lol and i didn't leak any out which a lot of people do.. i squeezed it again after i took it out and a little came out but it says that is normal. guess i just have to get used too it.

i seriously can't stop worrying about how i have no symptoms. i felt completely pregnant with sophia and i just don't this time.


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh yes! Google said that a lot of time neurological problems can accompany clubfoot. I spent 20 weeks obsessing and worrying about this. Even though the scan showed everything else was ok I couldn't get it out of my mind. Google was a double edged sword for me, but even so, I'm grateful I had that time to prepare.

So you will take that till your 12 week and then get the injections weekly? Sounds like it will take some getting used to. But you are already 5 weeks so only 7 weeks to go if you stop then at 12 weeks. :)

Seriously, I had zero symptoms with ds at all. Nothing. No cramps, no ms, no sore bbs, no dizzyness. Each pregnancy is different. I wonder if you are having a boy? The old wives tales say that if you are really sick, it's a girl and not sick it's a boy. Was true for me and true for my SIL that had a girl.


----------



## lch28

aww id love to have a boy. omg motor this gel is awful. i checked inside to see if i did it right because they say afterwards you get clumps that you have to "clean out" ..

umm ew. sorry tmi but it looks like an awful yeast infection and there huge and.. HOW EVER AM I GOING TO HAVE SEX AGAIN??!!? we were trying to take advantage before i get my stitch in!! ill do anything for this baby but this stuff stinks. i wish i could take the oral ones but they don't work as well


----------



## moter98

Can you get that shot once a week starting now or does it work differently than the suppository?


----------



## lch28

the gel is better and ill probably do that at 15 weeks also. it goes directly to your cervix . ughh........... i mean oh well. its all worth it. fiancee is not gonna be happy. it is def disgusting though.. like really gross.. lol.. was not expecting that.. i wonder if this is even necessary. most people are saying my progesterone is fine. but doctors orders


----------



## moter98

I dont know. I suppose you jut have to stick with whatever the dr says. Do you just put it in overnight? Maybe bd just before you put it in so it will all be out at that point. It doesn't sound like fun at all!


----------



## moter98

I took a cb conception hpt this morning and it said 2-3!


----------



## moter98

I am freaking out! I got my saliva profesterone result back. It is 73 with a normal range of 75-270. They left a not saying I should see a dr as this number is low. They do not know I'm pregnant so that means the number is low even for not being pregnant! I called my clinic and requested a protesters tone blood test from them. Waiting to hear back if dr will give me one. I am so scared right now. If they give me one it would still probably be next Tuesday or wed before they get the results!


----------



## moter98

You must be at work. I feel like I'm spamming this thread! 
So I looked up normal progesterone levels and did the conversion. It says normal levels post ovulation are above 5. But my result came back at .73 indicating no ovulation. But I know I ovulated cause I'm pregnant. This test just cannot be right. I hope its wrong. It is really scaring me I'm gonna have another loss.


----------



## lch28

hey, yeah i put it in at night.. but then it all turns to these huge clumps and i have to take them out and ew im scared its gonna irritate fiancee or hes gonna see a clump on him and be like ew.... so happy about the cb digi..
sorry hun i am always on BnB even at work but this morning was just so busy i wanted to die!

okay let me go read more thoroughly about progesterone

okay so first your cb digi said 2-3 so your hcg must be high which means it has to be a sticky bean. i wouldn't put so much faith in the saliva tests. you of course ovulated because you are pregnant. but still i would keep calling your doctor , i wish we lived close i'd give you some of my progesterone to ease your mind a bit.. is there any where you can go to get a blood done like a clinic? when was this test taken ? before or after ovulation?? i don't think the level before you implanted can make a difference.. but i totally understand. did your doctor call back? as of now most doctors will want the level in the teens. tell him your really upset because you did a saliva test and it was low. i just don't see how that test is even correct because of course you ovulated. im sorry honey i wish you didn't have to be so worried.. just keep calling your doctor.. i called mine like 4 times before i actually spoke to him about the progesterone.. like you suggested to me maybe you can buy some? there is a lot on amazon but maybe you can call some stores to find some?? hopefully you can talk to your doc first. i am gonna go get some lunch really quick ill be back on soon. what time is it near you? does doc close soon?


----------



## moter98

My dr works 1:30pm-8pm on Thursday's so he probably hasn't even gotten my message yet. They just called while I was writing you back. He has approved the progesterone test and ordered a thyroid also. Not sure why but I don't care I'm getting the progesterone test. It's at 4:40 today cause I work till 4 and am the only one here right now and can't leave. I am so nervous I'm shaking right now. It could be days before results come back


----------



## lch28

the progesterone takes 3-4 days my doctor said.. when are you getting the test done? tomorrow? maybe they can make it stat? you are getting it today at 4:40? that is right now.


----------



## moter98

In an hour my time


----------



## lch28

oh i see. i think he wants to check your thyroid because a lot of people with thyroid problems have low progesterone


----------



## moter98

Oh. My thyroid was normal last time it was checked and it was just checked in may. I am really hoping this saliva test was wrong and results come back normal. I don't know if this clinic would give a progesterone supplement. I'm really worried and it looks like its gonna be a long 4 days.


----------



## lch28

if it is low i am sure they will give you a progesterone supplement or your ob will of course?


----------



## moter98

I hope so! This is my OB. 
I have also contacted the lab that I did the saliva test from. I asked if high temps can't affect the result. The day I dropped it off in the ups drop box the temp was in the 80's and it said pick up wasn't till 4:30 so it sat in the heat all day. Lady said she would contact someone from the lab and get back to me about it.


----------



## moter98

I have googled this and can't find anything about high temps


----------



## lch28

hmm i don't know much about progesterone and temps


----------



## moter98

I guess I just get to be stressed out till next week. I hope I make it till then


----------



## lch28

aww i am sorry =[ we can be stressed together .. lol.. i am freaking out about my low progesterone also. im just terrified ill mc. it says on a lot of websites it should be 15 or higher to sustain a pregnancy . and my scan isn't until june 25th. i wonder if i can call and request it sooner


----------



## moter98

I just read they like to see 12-20 at 4-6 weeks. You have no need to worry now as what you are taking works right away if indeed you have a progestrrone problem.
I am pretty much going crazy here. Didn't sleep very well. I'm not sure I could handle another loss as well as the first two. I feel like if I have to go through another one I will have a breakdown.


----------



## lch28

hopefully it already rose to that since i was only 3 weeks when i got my test..

im sorry honey =[ please try to relax. did they tell you how long your results will take? i was thinking last night and i think that even if it was low with that test, surely it would have risen because the egg was never shed from your uterus and you never got af. if it stayed as low as you said it was at that point i don't think the egg would have been fertilized. i dunno. i read that progesterone decreases by 50% if you do the blood after you ate and i literally ate a snack bar while waiting to be called for the blood draw. are you sure you did everything on the test correctly?


----------



## moter98

It was a saliva test I sent through the mail. It was really hot that day indent it am sat in the ups drop box all day before pick up. I'm hoping that the heat just degraded the sample. I've emailed the company that question and waiting to hear back. Based in their numbers they gave me I am premenopausal and a level of 60 and over show ovulation but they like to see a level of 100 for ovulation. Well I know I ovulated cause I'm pregnant. Really hoping that the high temps that day affected the sample. I wish they would get back to me already!
My blood test results the lab tech said earliest would be sat. Didn't know they were open sat. They have to sent it out and she said it won't arrive till 3-4pm today an then if they test it right away maybe sat results woul be in. I really didn't think my clinic was open on sat though. We do have this online feature though where you can sign in and check your test results. It's supposed to automatically update within 4 days of results being entered in the system. Last time it took a total of 4 days since my blood draw to see the results online


----------



## lch28

i hope you get them Saturday and i pray that they will be normal. i really don't think your pre menopausal .. most people go through menopause around when there moms did. do you know when this happened to your mom? you are in your 30's?? i really really doubt that.. and of course you ovulated! i can see how the heat would affect the results. =[ i wish we could both get some peace of mind. i am counting down the days till my next appointment..

hopefully you will get your results tomorrow and they will be perfect. also i think if your progesterone was that low and you did get pregnant you would have started spotting?


----------



## moter98

My mom had a hysterectomy in her early 40's so it started earlier for her but still in her 40's. I can't find anywhere online about what affect heat would have on a saliva sample. I would think too if it was really low I would have had some spotting. I have had none and believe me, after 2 losses, i check that ALL the time. I want the lab to email me back saying that heat can affect the sample. That would make me feel a bit better till I can get my blood results. I'm actually really happy with my dr though cause it was very easy to get the test I wanted. Not sure my old dr would have ordered it.


----------



## lch28

all i can find is that it can be stored in room temp for up to a week and the results won't change but i am sure it was not room temp in that mailbox all day


----------



## moter98

Yep that's all I could find too. Don't these people know I'm sitting here stressing about it? Get back to me already! At least this weekend is busy so I won't have so much time to dwell on it. Have a wedding tomorrow and then fathers day for dh we are spending the day together


----------



## lch28

aww i hope you have a good weekend honey. i hate this progesterone. it is gross.


----------



## moter98

Thanks. Can you switch to a different form once your levels go up?


----------



## lch28

i think i have to stick with this one for 12 weeks.. after 12 weeks i will have a 3 week break from progesterone and then at 15 weeks switch to progesterone shots. they'll probably be painful.. but i really don't like this stuff.. and it makes me itchy and i really have been avoiding fiancee because i am scared hes gonna notice and it'll just be a total turn off.


----------



## moter98

Hope the time goes by fast for you


----------



## lch28

thanks .. called my dr, they said i can get an early blood if i like, but that i should not be concerned, that my level is really not that low at all and if i wasn't a high risk pregnancy they would not be putting me on progesterone, that i can most likely stop taking it if i want once i get my blood and levels are fine. doc said i may give myself unnecessary worry if i get a blood done today, that they would not have risen significantly yet. decided to wait till june 25th. 

i found this online, and i thought it may make you feel better..

Freezing


If you are doing your test at home and need to send it to a laboratory, stick the samples in the freezer if you can't get them in the mail right away. The temperature drop helps the saliva and hormones within it from degrading.

So, i feel like, since your test stayed in the mail box for hours in the heat, the temp may have degraded the hormones!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks for finding that! Makes me feel better.

So dr said 10 really is fine then. That's good to know! Maybe you could switch to the pill form then? Would be less gross at least. That must not be fun to have to use it every single day!


----------



## moter98

Here is the labs response from the saliva test. I know I was 6dpo the day of the test, cd21 because I chart. What do you think?
Hi Tina,

Below is a explanation from the lab.

Because she was only on day 20 of the menstrual cycle and implantation would only just be starting, progesterone levels had likely not reached their peak (only 2 points away). *Since ovulation can be off *by several days, I&#8217;m not worried that the level is at the lower level of the progesterone range. *HCG produced by the developing embryo will continue to ask the ovaries to make progesterone. *If you have any concerns, you can repeat the saliva test for us to confirm that level during pregnancy. *We have ranges throughout the pregnancy, but most women will be absolutely fine. *Basically, at this point so early in the pregnancy, this progesterone level does not translate into any meaning as to how the pregnancy will go or any increased risk for miscarriage.

As a global question though, no, heat does not influence the saliva results.


----------



## lch28

he said i can switch to pill but this works better and id rather be extra safe.

so i think that it is great what the lab said. once you get your results back from lab you will feel great!! you may have not even implanted. you were only 6dpo when you did that. i think all is well and its good they finally answered


----------



## moter98

Makes me feel better. Now if my blood test just comes back normal I can relax. I was not this paranoid with ds. Just enjoyed the first part of my pregnancy. This time around I'm a nervous wreck and the time just seems to be creeping by


----------



## lch28

i know i can't beleive i am only 5 weeks. i was not paranoid at all with Sophia. I can't even remember noticing symptoms or thinking anything was wrong. I just though that im pregnant and nothing can go wrong. even waiting for my doc appt on june 25th seems like torture. and ya know what? my first pregnancy flew by. i was seriously over whelmed at twenty weeks thinking i was half way done.


----------



## moter98

mine went the exact same with aden, except at the 20 week scan. i wasn't expecting bad news so that threw me for a loop, but we got through it. i'm only 4 weeks 4 days and wondering when this feeling of panic/is this a viable pregnancy is gonna stop. i'm sure my dr thinks i'm nuts and i'm sure the nurseline is gonna too when i keep calling for my test results.


----------



## lch28

don't worry i have called umm... 4-5 times in one week and i am a new patient. lol. i can't help myself and id rather be safe then sorry. i even made myself call today to see if it was okay to "scoop" my clumps out. how disgusting is that?!?!?!

okay soo.. when me and fiancee bd i make him stop before i O which is fine because he usually finishes before me anyway but he gets kind of annoyed and thinks im being crazy but i am terrified to have an orgasm. i orgasmed last time i was pregnant and with in a few hours i was bleeding and while i know this didn't cause the labor i just feel so scared.. the thing is. .I AM DYING AND I REALLY NEED TO... but i won't let myself.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, it's totally worth looking a bit nuts for the sake of baby. After all, we have to look after our own health cause no one is gonna do it for us. 

I think it's safe to stop worrying about that. I have to admit I worried about it too. But nothing has happened so far and nothing happened when I was pregnant with ds. I really think you can relax about bd now. Take advantage of it while you can. You can't bd with the cerclage in right?


----------



## lch28

nope =[ =[ =[ and thats why i should totally be taking advantage now but i cant! i bet once i even cave i won't be able too cause ill be freaking out and not relaxed.. wow i never even asked my dr about sex in the first trimester. im seriously having withdrawal!! after all that bding last month and orgasms and now nada!!!!


----------



## moter98

This article should put your mind at ease.

https://www.mayoclinic.com/health/sex-during-pregnancy/HO00140


----------



## lch28

it def does make me feel better but for some reason im still scared. i think that since i started bleeding after the big O last time it like scarred me. like i am scared to O during pregnancy.


----------



## moter98

That's gonna be tough! Is dh ok with it? I think my dh would have a hard time with it. He is not one to wait!


----------



## moter98

Totally understandable why your are scared. Maybe ask your dr if it's ok.


----------



## lch28

hes okay with it but he feels like hes being "selfish" when we have sex cause i dont allow myself to orgasm and i think maybe the whole thing is a turn off for him... i want to ask my dr but not sure i can wait and don't wanna call and say hey can i have an orgasm or what?!?! lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! I really think it will be fine.


----------



## lch28

ugh i know and plus i had sex all through my prengancy last time


----------



## moter98

Now to figure out how to stop worrying about everything we do or don't do......


----------



## lch28

i know it sucks . i wish we were like dogs. they are only pregnant for 2 months.


----------



## moter98

Lol! Really? I didn't even know that


----------



## nevergivingup

HI Ladies, im sooo happy for u both.....NOW STOP WORRYING, YAL ARE MAKING ME WORRY AND IM ONLY IN THE TWW!!! 

Lch28 i knew you would be in here if anywhere else but im just seeing your pictures of your beautiful baby girl and it bought a tear to my eye. She is soooo beautiful and look sooo peaceful. U are such a brave woman and i applaud you everytime i think ab you bc you are soo strong and have a such a beautiful heart for sharing something so special with us.Thank You, and Sophia is def in a place where there is no more pain or sorrow, she's where we only dream to be one day. Dont ever feel bad ma'am for getting prego again bc this is def a blessing from God, while his watching Sophia for U.:kiss:

U deserve much peace and happiness, Good luck ma'am and God Bless. U are truly special!!

Good Luck Ladies, My fingers are def crossed for u both, but there's no need bc i know yal will be ok and have a Healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## lch28

hhahaha yeah i wish it was that quick. actually that may be kinda bad because no planning time.. but at least there would be no time to even worry! isn't it crazy how they are pregnant for such a short time and have so many puppies at once? how is this even possible


----------



## lch28

nevergivingup thanks so much sweet heart. you brought tears to my eyes it was so sweet what you said. i miss my baby girl and she is so beautiful =] i know she is looking after me. i like to think i am strong but sometimes i feel like a big whimp

how many dpo are you hun


----------



## nevergivingup

:hugs: Thank U for sharing that with us and No ma'am you are sooo very far from being a wimp! Only strong women can do what you did. And she is def looking after u smiling. What beautiful little girl she was.

I am only 1 DPO...i think being that i took a more relax approach this time around. Not using opks, CBFM or anything, just watching my Body signs. Which went crazy the 2days ago, with lower abdominal pains/cramps, nausea,fatigue,dizzness,twinges,heachaches and elevated temp and ewcm. so i figure either im sick or im "O". So i BD of course, so tommorrow will be 2DPO, if im counting right. O well, lch28 i fancied your approach by BD everyother day, cant go wrong with that method. But it is very exhausting,and i still have to get one in for tonight just in case:wacko:


----------



## moter98

Hope you caught that egg never giving up!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> hhahaha yeah i wish it was that quick. actually that may be kinda bad because no planning time.. but at least there would be no time to even worry! isn't it crazy how they are pregnant for such a short time and have so many puppies at once? how is this even possible

How crazy would that be? Pregnant for 2 months and have 9 babies!


----------



## nevergivingup

I hope so too:thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Great news!! So i called for my blood results this morning. I'm still literally shaking I was so nervous. My progesterone was 21! That's a good number right?


----------



## lch28

lol yes that is a great number!!


----------



## moter98

i am so relieved!


----------



## lch28

aww yay thats great i hope i get a number like that next time


----------



## moter98

I bet you do


----------



## moter98

Mine went from low at 6dpo to normal now so I bet yours at 11dpo was just too soon yet for it to increase


----------



## lch28

oohh yeah hey that made me feel loads better lol!! plus i heard as ur hcg increases your progestreone does.. my hcg was 52 the day my progestreone was 10 and last monday my hcg was 2000


----------



## moter98

Yeah the hcg will stimulate ovaries to produce more progesterone is what that lab said. I bet your levels are fine now even without the prescription


----------



## lch28

i hope so. i am still taking it to be safe.. even if the levels are normal i will take it till 12 weeks even though i hate it. if my levels are good next time i may just ask for progesterone pills


----------



## moter98

Maybe you could even do the pill one day and the suppository the next day.


----------



## lch28

yeah that would be a good idea too..

idk whats wrong with me but we went to visit Sophia since its fathers day, and her stone is coming on tuesday so we were told to take all the things away from her grave so they wouldnt get messed up/lost. we have pinwheels and toys and this rock that says i love you and flowers and idk.. we took it all away and i cried so hard i felt like we were just leaving her there with nothing


----------



## moter98

Awww, that sounds like a tough day. Just remember you will be bringing it all back soon and her stone will be up and it will be beautiful, just like her. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

thanks honey it was hard, there is a baby who was buried just 4 days after Sophia was and today the Mom and Dad were there. They said hi to us and we talked and then we both cried too. My fiancee and her husband exchanged facebooks. They said they'd like to get to know other guys who have been through this. Guess they don't really want to go on suppor groups like us. the funeral home sent me a pic of her stone. its on my other computer im on my laptop now ill show you later.


so nausea is creeping up on me.. i ate ramen noodles (EW) i was craving them .. and now i feel terrible. not to mention they are awful for you and i don't know why id even eat them but at the moment they were like the best thing i ever had. now i am regretting that


----------



## moter98

It's nice you met someone who understands what you are going through.

If ramen noodles makes you feel better then eat them! You will have plenty of time to eat healthy food when you are feeling better in the second trimester. The baby is getting what it needs don't worry. It's so tiny right now it doesn't need much.


----------



## lch28

lol they made me sick =[ boo. how was your day


----------



## moter98

Good! We took my parents to breakfast for fathers day and we told them. They didn't have much of a reaction which was kinda dissapointing so I'm guessing they already knew somehow. Told my mil today too and she was surprised and happy. Was a good day really. Me and dh went to a movie and out to his grandparents lake place. 

How was your day? Feeling any better?


----------



## lch28

it was okay... im alright. i guess me and my fiancee are just having issues. i feel like he never wants to be home with me. and im just lonely. i feel like i live alone sometimes.


----------



## moter98

My dh is gone a lot too. He is always working. He works lots of nights and weekends so time is limited. But I have my ds so I don't really get lonely. He's my buddy. Is your oh young can I ask? Seems like men in their 20's like to do that partying bit with their friends and then in 30's it tapers off a bit. Least that's how it went with my dh. However, if you need more time with him he should listen to your needs. There was a time hen I said same thing to my dh. He didn't understand why I did want more time with him but he made an effort. We came to a compromise about it I guess you could say. Then Aden came along and his work picked up but we still make sure to get time together.


----------



## lch28

he is 27. i have tried to say that i wish hed spend more time with me but he just gets mad. then i feel stupid .. like why should i be begging my fiancee to spend a few nights at home with me? then i think that when the baby comes he is just gonna go out the same amount too. sometimes i am thoroughly convinced he is cheating on me. sometimes he goes out and doesn't even bring his phone...


----------



## moter98

Really?! I'm not trying to be insulting to him but it seems like he may have a bit of maturing to do? He really shouldn't laugh at how you feel. That's not nice. :( dh never did that. When I brought up this same issue-I was 28 I think he was almost 30 at the time- he listened to how I felt and while he wanted time with his friends and didn't really understand why I needed more time, he did it. He made sure he was home more nights of the week and than out. And he still does that. Now that he is 34 he is actually wanting to be home more and more. That's just why I wonder if it's an age thing like he is still in party all night long mode? Can you ask him to bring his phone with so you know how he's doing and where he is? My dh will always text me while he's out. Even if it's just an I love you or to tell me what one of his friends said. He knows I like that kind of stuff and it's his way of giving me attention even when hes not home. It's the little things like that that he could do to stay connected with you


----------



## lch28

aww that is so sweet i wish my fiancee was like that. he just wants to get away from me. i dont know why we never fight. i juts some times think he isn't ready to settle down. he def has some growing up to do. i grew out of partying by time i was like 22.. lol


----------



## moter98

It will come with age. When you get a bit older it's not so much fun to go out all the time. And you are going to have a baby that he will want to be home for too :)


----------



## lch28

i hope so. maybe hes just getting it out of his system before the babies here. whatever.. i shouldn't stress over him but i did tell him last night he better stop going out with out his phone. 

7 days till my next doctor appointment and i am terrified


----------



## moter98

I hope it gets better for you. Every relationship goes through these kind of problems. The important thing is to just keep communicating. Me and dh have ups and downs too and jut keep working together to resolve any differences we have. 

Lucky, you only have 7 days wait! I have about 3 1/2 weeks yet before I even see just a nurse.


----------



## lch28

aww i wish you could get an early appt..

ok so we had sex and my fiancee is having a seriously bad reaction from the crinone!! his thingy is all red and stinging oh no!!!


----------



## lch28

im wondering if the low progesterone has anything to do with my lack of symptoms


----------



## moter98

oh no! that sounds awful. is dh feeling better yet?

i don't think so cause your progesterone would be high now since you've been using the prescription. i think it's a boy why you aren't having symptoms and also, you are still really early. most don't get sick till 6-8 weeks. and remember, you have been feeling nauseous here and there already so you have had some symptoms.


----------



## lch28

yeah your right i usually get evening nausea after a full day of eating a lot lol.. i have become addicted to toast with scrambled egg on top and melted cheese.. 

soo fiancee is not feeling better at all lol.. has vowed no more sex while i am on this stuff =[ oh well .. tbh .. i feel better not having sex.. it makes me scared and i feel gross doing it with this stuff. but seriously right after his whole thing turned red and its stingy and itchy. i told him he should go to the dr but hes the kind of guy who NEVER calls a dr. he hates dr's.


----------



## moter98

mmmmm, that sounds really good. i might have to make some this morning, lol!

well, guess that takes care of the problem, lol. your poor fiancee. i never would have thought you could have a reaction to it. i mean, you are using everyday. good thing it's not happened to you!


----------



## lch28

lol i know!! i mean i feel "different" down there but i didnt expect him to get anything, its not like we bd'd right after inserting it i mean it had been 24 hours since i put it in and i cleaned it all out . omgg the toast is so good!!!! its my new favorite breakfast lol. then i have a banana!


----------



## moter98

well, i suddenly got a craving for hashbrowns so i made cheesy eggs and hashbrowns, lol!
i did a stupid thing this morning. i took another cb conception test, expecting it to say 3+ cause i am 5 +1 today. it still said 2-3 so now of course i'm worried. :(
i wish my clinic would just do a freaking beta for me already! would save me a lot of money on tests not to mention all the worry. guess i just gotta hunker down and wait.


----------



## lch28

awww please dont worry im sure all is well.. plus your progestreone was awesome lol.. weird he didnt do a beta when he did the progesterone. when is ur first doc appt?


----------



## moter98

i know! he ordered a tsh which came back normal too, but no beta. :(
i am so obsessive about this i've ordered another test to take next week. i just HAVE to see it say 3+. i suppose this is how they make so much money on these tests. they get crazies like me buying them, lol! yeah my progesterone is normal and i do have sore bbs and cramping on and off and some dizziness here and there. hoping that's all good signs. my appt with nurse isn't until 8 weeks. 3 more weeks to go till then. i will request a scan at that appt.


----------



## lch28

do you think they will give you a scan?? my bbs never hurt. they didn't hurt with sophia either. :shrug: i am just starving and cramping here and there. some nausea in the evenings.. i can't wait for my appointment on monday. 6 days and counting.. do you think at 6w4d i will see a hb?


----------



## moter98

I don't know. I'm hoping so. Even to just hear the hb on dopplar would be enough for me. I just need some sort of confirmation baby is ok. I didn't have sore bbs ever with ds, not even all the way at the end. Funny how each pregnancy is different isn't it?
Between 6-7 weeks you can see hb on a scan so if you wouldn't see it yet I wouldn't be alarmed or anything. Some don't see it till 7 weeks.


----------



## lch28

i saw it at seven weeks with sophia. i wish i remembered when my symptoms started. i am also having vivid dreams .. i had that last time. they are so fun. i can't wait for my 12 week scan. lol.. i remember with Sophia.. at my 12 week scan i was shocked!! i was like... " how did she grow from a tiny bean to a BABY in 5 weeks!?!?!?!??!?!?!!" i just didn't understand i thought i was like much farther along then they told me. aww. she was so active too my baby girl. hold on i wanna upload a pic of her stone to show you


----------



## lch28

here it is
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moter98

it's beautiful. tearing up here


----------



## lch28

aww thanks i cried when i saw it. it should be there today or tomorrow..


----------



## lch28

i have this weird cramping on the right of my belly button and it kinda hurts to bend down.. now im worried


----------



## moter98

Sounds like you could have pulled a muscle? Your uterus is still way down behind your pelvic bone yet so it couldn't be the baby.


----------



## lch28

i think maybe its cause (tmi) my pre natals make me a lil uhh.. backed up if ya know what i mean lol.. how are you feeling? any new symptoms? i am 6 weeks today =D


----------



## moter98

Happy 6 weeks. :)
Maybe get a prenatal without iron. That should take care of the problem. The vitagummy prenatals don't have iron in them I think. I need the iron cause I don't eat a whole lot of meat. 
No new symptoms, they seem better actually. Haven't really felt dizzy anymore and cramps are very minimal. I have like a full feeling in lower abdomen sometimes like it felt around ov time. More discharge...gross!.... And tender bbs. But zero sickness. My stomach is rock solid. Waiting to see if I get any sickness by 6-8 weeks. Im hoping the few symptoms I have are a good thing. So paranoid about it! Keep checking the tp and taking hpt after hpt to make sure the lines stay dark.


----------



## lch28

i also need the iron because i don't eat a lot of meat, i have been trying really hard to eat better this time. also i am a carrier for a hemoglobin variant and although it is rare i can develop anemia from it so my doc forbids me to take a pre natal with out the iron. i stopped taking hpts.. lol.. i am going to buy a frer tonight though because i just need to calm my nerves. i am exhausted. all the time. my bbs don't hurt but they didn't with sophia. i wouldn't call what i have morning sickness yet, just feel kinda icky some times during the day. i am taking a class on Monday and Wednesday nights from 6-9 at the county college (it is just so i can get a better phlebotomy position) and not only did i practically fall asleep but i went to pee 4 times!! 

i read online that if your hcg is >1500 you should see something on the u/s.. when mine was 2000 we didn't see anything.. then again it was the oldest u/s equipment i have ever seen lol.


----------



## moter98

Oh ok. Try to eat lots of fresh fruit and veggies. Especially apples. 
I bet the us equipment was just too old. 
I feel pretty good actually. Mostly normal. Kinda scaring me!


----------



## lch28

i felt okay up until the day before yesterday just because i am so tired i can't even keep my eyes open.. i get nausea at random times of the day too. i didn't feel much of anything until yesterday. i have a day off tomorrow which is great. Then scan on Monday yippee!! If babe has a hb and my progesterone is a good level i will probably cry from relief


----------



## moter98

Yay for scan!!!!


----------



## lch28

im really nervous. ya know what .. i have a bump already. i dont know where it came from . i woke up today, put on my work shirt and ta da. i look weird. its that awkward bump where your not sure if its fat or baby belly. its probably just bloat. i have heard you get much bigger with your second pregnancy


----------



## moter98

Everything's gonna go great at the scan. Try not to be nervous. :)
I heard that too. I'm not showing at all yet. Hoping to really soon though!


----------



## lch28

i hope soo.. my due date is on sunday =[ 
i have become addicted to bananas lol


----------



## moter98

Is Sunday a bad day for a due date?

I am really craving trail mix! I have to start portioning it out cause I'm having a hard time stopping eating it once I start


----------



## lch28

i dont think so lol. my due date for Sophia was a Sunday. This time it is on a Tuesday. That is weird, that is the day Sophia was born, Tuesday February 28th.


----------



## moter98

Oh! Inthought you meant for this pregnancy. Just take it easy that day. Gonna be a tough day. :(


----------



## lch28

yeah it is its honestly just been a tough week. i keep thinking she'd be here any day now


----------



## moter98

That's gotta be really hard. :hugs:


----------



## lch28

so my fiancee is out again.. im getting really fed up. and i sound like a crazy person. i dont care if he goes out but seriously it is almost every night


----------



## moter98

:(. That's a lot of going out. My dh still goes to his pool leagues in winter months two nights a week then usually out with friends one weekend night. But he is always home by like ten on weeknights. When he was younger he would stay out all night. So would I, I guess. Hope that means your fiancée is gonna spend tonight with you.


----------



## moter98

So I always weigh and measure myself everyday. Just a thing I do to keep on my weight. My belly has grown almost a half inch already! I'm hoping that it's from my uterus pushing the fat out and not actually me gaining more fat. It just seems too early to be gaining. I've gained .6 of a lb.


----------



## lch28

=[ man im not even gonna say how much i gained in a week.. this appetite is insane lol..i dont think i can wait any longer for the dr. i am seriously considering making up a reason i can't go on monday and ask if they have an appt today..


----------



## moter98

You can make it! Everythings fine. Try not to worry.

So suddenly not feeling so hot. I think maybe I waited to long to eat cause im feeling just a bit nauseous now. Like I need to eat nauseous


----------



## lch28

if i dont eat the minute i wake up i feel like that, and if i dont eat small frequent meals i feel like that too


----------



## moter98

It's the oddest kind of nauseous I've ever felt!


----------



## lch28

yeah i know.. its like hunger and nausea mixed together. so weird... i didn't really get that with Sophia, i was just nauseous and didn't wanna eat ever. Now eating is the only thing that makes me feel better. And the minute i wake up i can't wait more then 10 min to eat lol. Today for breakfast i had empanadas?!?!?!? my fiancee was like what are you doing lol


----------



## moter98

Lol! I am literally hungry all the time. Was like this with ds too. Maybe it's another boy for me


----------



## lch28

i think the nausea is beginning to creep up on me.. i literally just ate and have that feeling again.. after eating it usually goes away for an hour or so. are you still crampy sometimes?


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! I just have that full feeling now like around ov time. And still dizzy sometimes


----------



## lch28

i get dizzy once in a while when i get up. i am also just so tired. i ate a bowl of pasta before.. hate to say i want another.. if i keep going like this i am going to gain like 80 pounds..!


----------



## moter98

Me too! I'm tryin to watch my portion sizes and what I'm eating. I think I'm doing better do far than I did with ds, but it's very hard to not eat so much when I'm so darn hungry all the time!


----------



## lch28

i know its impossible! weird.. i noticed my boobs really hurt right now. prob the progesterone


----------



## moter98

Mine aren't too sore anymore, just sensitive. But still so tired all the time!


----------



## lch28

lol me too i already took 2 naps today =D


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## lch28

we went to see Sophia's stone, it was so nice and I was able to put all her things back which made me feel better

I am a bit concerned because my cramps started up again


----------



## moter98

Oh, lots of hugs! That must have been hard but I'm glad everything is put back now.

Are the cramps like you were having before? Like AF type cramps?


----------



## lch28

yeah, i usually have really bad af cramps so they are not as bad. im not doubled over in pain or anything, and of course no spotting. i just worry about every little twinge i feel. today my back hurt and i was freaking out.. (even though i have sciatica and my back always hutrs) I just hope Monday comes, brings me good news and some peace..


----------



## moter98

I know the feeling. I worry if I have symptoms it means something bad. Then I worry if I don't have symptoms it means something bad. Can't win!


----------



## lch28

i know!! i do feel pregnant .. so i hope all is well


----------



## moter98

I don't feel pregnant yet. I don't think I will till I have a belly. Or hear a hb. I would really really love some sort of confirmation that baby is ok in there


----------



## lch28

hmm you have an appointment at 8 weeks right? 

maybe.. you could lie and say you don't know when your last period was....... :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## moter98

Yeah. No not gonna lie. Just gonna tell the nurse I want a scan and if she can't give me one I will do the first trimester screening and get a scan for that.


----------



## lch28

yeah that will only be 4 weeks away.. even though one day to me seems like a life time lol


----------



## moter98

It's 2 1/2 weeks away. They would take the bloods that day for the first tri screen and then do the scan once they have the blood results in so I can find my results right after the scan. I wasn't wanting to do it at all but I have changed my mind lol! I think I will just do it. It did it with ds. Im really hoping to get good results and see a hb will make me feel so much better. So I could be getting a scan within 3 weeks!!


----------



## moter98

Scratch that. I think the earliest they do the scan for this screening is 11 weeks. So I would have to wait over 5 weeks for a scan. :(. Hoping to hear the hb with my dopplar well before that!


----------



## moter98

Ok youre gonna think I'm crazy. I've just changed my mind again about the test lol! I forgot about the high false positive rate. I'm not gonna do it. I'm gonna tell the nurse I've been having cramps, which I have, and about my losses and explain why I want a scan to check baby is ok. Hopefully she will take pity on me.


----------



## lch28

lol i dont think your crazy hun. i think if you don't want to do the 12 week scan that is fine! i wonder why they don't do a early scan where you are. Here everyone even if you are not high risk gets a scan at 7/8 weeks. my scan is on monday. i wish it would come sooner i am being sooo impatient. i guess ever since not seeing anything at my first one ive been scared. my cramps went away and i noticed they are really only when i lay down?? how early can you hear a hb on a doppler??


----------



## moter98

Yeah most places give a dating scan! Can't believe my clinic doesn't . We have the ultrasound place right in clinic. I'm hoping it won't be a problem when I ask for one. The bloodwork I had no problem getting and I know it was kind of an odd request. 
Your scan is in less than 2 days! So exciting. :) if you get a picture you've got to post it. I wanna see!
I read online that at 7 weeks you have a 5% chance of hearing hb on dopplar at 9 weeks i think chances are 60%. I'm gonna start trying to hear it at 8 weeks I think


----------



## lch28

did you get it yet?? i know i cant wait for my scan.. ill def get a pic. for some reason i am just really scared


----------



## moter98

Yeah I got it. Just waiting to use it!

I think I would be nervous too for scan. But you will see the hb on Monday and then you can finally relax. :)


----------



## lch28

I hope i will relax!!

so today is my due date =[


----------



## moter98

Awww tough day. :hugs:


----------



## Bump2Baby

Hugs ich


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. i was planning on going on the boat or to the pool with my fiancee, just stay busy. but no. he is mad at me and has left and i am here alone


----------



## moter98

Oh no! Why today of all days? :( do you think maybe he's not really angry at you, just at the situation? It must be a tough day for him too.


----------



## lch28

im not really sure either way im really upset with him.. he handles things terribly and i know its a tough day but its a tough day for me too and i don't think he should have left me alone


----------



## moter98

no he should not have. :( i'm so sorry he did that on this day. hopefully he can learn from it and figure out how to communicate better.


----------



## lch28

yeah. i hate to be negative but i feel like it is just wishful thinking. i dont think hell ever change... he always gets mad at me and makes me cry and leaves.


----------



## moter98

awww, i'm sorry he does that! dh has done that to me once. i told him it was in no way an acceptable behavior and to my surprise, he has never done it again. we do however, communicate best when we are really mad at each other via email. sounds odd, i'm sure, but when we are angry its best we each go into different rooms for awhile to cool off. then, when one or the other of us is ready we email each other back and forth and solve the problem, apologize etc. for us, it's the only way we've found for those times when we are really angry. for the smaller things, we talk in person, but big things, it gets too heated and we can't be nice to each other. we also think it's a great way to say everything we want to say, and not be interrupted. 
i really do hope your fiancee can change cause that's just too hard to be treated that way! does he eventually come home and talk and resolve the issue?


----------



## lch28

i think it is great you and your OH do that :thumbup: thats a great way to solve things. eventually he comes home and just says hes sorry.. and i always ask why he was mad and why he does that but i never really get a straight answer.. we just have different personalities. i am more confrontational, i like to deal with things and talk about whats going on when he just likes to ignore it.. i feel that things get worse if you do that


----------



## moter98

maybe you could suggest the email thing to him? it may make it easier for him to express what is bothering him if he has time to reflect and type it out and not say it all right in front of you. seems to work really well for us! you are right though, things do get worse if you don't talk them out. if there's no resolution it will just keep happening over and over. all of this though is a learning process. me and DH were much the same before we were married and that first year. we've only been married 3 years and still figuring it all out togther, but it's gotten way better.


----------



## lch28

i want to suggest it but he just wont be for the idea i know it. he isn't very open lately. i feel like our relationship changed after losing Sophia. he is just so distant with me.. i never even know where he is anymore


----------



## moter98

sounds like maybe he is still in the anger stage of greiving? maybe he just needs more time


----------



## lch28

i think so, he has been angry ever since it happened.. i think that he feels a lot of guilt about it. first of all, he barely went to my appointments and only heard her hb once. and i always asked him to go and he wasn't interested. at the hospital when she died he mentioned how he should have gone to my appointments. also, for some reason, his whole family told him it is his fault i lost Sophia, that it was from him stressing me out. which is ridiculous i had more then 4 medical proffesionals tell me it was an incompetent cervix and stress didn't do it. stress can very rarely cause pre term labor, their were people during hurricane katrina who were pregnant and had healthy babies, women who lost their husbands at 9/11 .. and the fact that i was not in any pain at 6 cm dilated and membranes completely ruptured proves my cervix is incompetent


----------



## moter98

that is horrible! why would family members tell him it's his fault. geez! how insensitive and just plain wrong. he knows though it's not his fault right? it's not yours either. it's something neither of you had control over. i can understand the feeling guilty part to an extent. when i found out ds had a club foot i blamed myself. i thought it must have been something i did or didn't do and i tried to think of anything and everything i may have done to cause it. but i realized that blaming myself was nonsense and i was driving myself crazy doing it. with ds i did everything literally by the book and it still happened.


----------



## lch28

he knows its not his fault but i think sometimes he still thinks that. i hate his family. honestly i hate hate hate his mother.. ya know what she did?? after Sophia died she asked if she could look through my pictures, well she did and an hour after she left i looked at them and realized 6 were missing including the one with me holding her and i went absolutely insane, kept calling her to get them back, she did not answer me ever. Then i ran into her at the bank and demanded she give me my pictures back and burst into tears. It was 3 days after her funeral and 7 days after she died and i was a total mess, and here this lady is stealing my pictures. omg. i was so mad at her and still am.


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh! HOW could she DO that?! i am in shock and disbelief. that is just so wrong on so many levels. what is the matter with his family? sheesh. i would have a hard time dealing with people like that.


----------



## lch28

i do have a really hard time with them.. they are just really messed up people on so many levels.. they have never ever been good parents to him. When he was 15 they dropped him off at a police station and said not to come home anymore, so he was custody of the state until he turned 18, living in an orphanage. I mean, yeah, he gave them some trouble as a kid, but nothing any teenager doesn't do. So they give him up?!? They come in and out of his life. His mom begged him to let her come to Sophias funeral, she did, and never picked up his phone calls since. Mind you they do this to all of there children. His younger brother who is 14 has just gotten sent to Costa Rica by them.. because he got suspended from school for skipping class with his friends. So they send him out of the country. A 14 year old...


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. I just couldn't imagine doing that to my son, no matter what he did. That is terrible. No wonder he has trouble communicating. That kind of thing can really hurt deeply. :( so sad. I don't think I could ever understand how a parent can do something like that to their child


----------



## lch28

Me either. My mom hates his mom. She has 2 sons and one of my brothers was a nightmare growing up.. always getting in trouble and she never ever would have considered doing what they did. It has def given him a lot of problems in his adult life. He doesn't communicate and he's always scared that i am just going to up and leave him, he hates to get close to people. I am the first relationship he has ever had. He always just messed around and would never commit to anyone. He also pushes everyone away. To be honest, sometimes it is really really hard to be with him because of all these things. I love him but at times i have to remind myself why he is the way he is.


----------



## moter98

Yeah that would be hard. But he CAN change. Everyone can. He just has to want to enough. And maybe he just has to realize that you aren't going anywhere too. Maybe in some strange way he's testing you to see if you will leave?


----------



## lch28

ya know what i have thought that so many times. i really do think he tests me a lot. i don't know why... oh and also i realized i am wrong. he had one relationship before me.. i guess i forgot about it because he NEVER talks about it. He was with this girl in high school and when he was 19 she got pregnant, she had the baby and told him it was his, well when the baby was 1 month old he realized something was not right and started hearing things. got a dna test and was not his baby


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. I hope things get better. 

I am 6 weeks today. :) the digi hpt was in the mail yesterday when we got back from our trip so I took one. It popped up pregnant 3+ in less than 30 seconds! Put my mind at ease.


----------



## lch28

All my worries are at rest :happydance: saw baby with hb flickering away. unfortunately his machine can't let you hear the hb (knew it was old) but we def saw it! i am put back one day, i thought i was 6w4d but he said 6w3d. should i be concerned ? 

yay for cb digi !

my little bean!!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0003.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## moter98

oh that is GREAT news!! no, one day off i wouldn't worry at all. even with charting, opk's the whole nine yards you can still be off a few days either way as to date. looks like everything is perfect. :)

i'm having cramps today off and on.


----------



## lch28

thanks =] i was worried about the one day off thing for some reason, but hey i could have ovulated that day at like midnight or something lol.. maybe it took longer to implant who knows. i have been having cramps for a few days on and off too. i actually called my dr this weekend at like 9 pm cause i was freaking out. He said any cramp in pregnancy is normal, as long as it is not accompanied by bleeding and you are not doubled over in pain , and if it does not stop you from doing day to day activities. He gave me a whole pamphlet on it. So next appt is on july 26th, (2 days before my bday!!) and i am hoping the doppler will work then. But then i have my 12 week u/s on august 3rd! gonna be a good week. except something so weird.. the last place i went for my 12 week they did the finger prick for me and took the samples.. i have to do it myself! my doctor gave me a packet, i have to prick my finger and put the blood in these little circles on a piece of paper and mail it to a lab!! they said to do it 12 - 15 days before my u/s... seems kinda weird to me lol


----------



## lch28

im looking at my chart.. and their is just no way i ovulated on cd21 instead of cd20 and now i am nervous again! is 1 day a big deal?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> thanks =] i was worried about the one day off thing for some reason, but hey i could have ovulated that day at like midnight or something lol.. maybe it took longer to implant who knows. i have been having cramps for a few days on and off too. i actually called my dr this weekend at like 9 pm cause i was freaking out. He said any cramp in pregnancy is normal, as long as it is not accompanied by bleeding and you are not doubled over in pain , and if it does not stop you from doing day to day activities. He gave me a whole pamphlet on it. So next appt is on july 26th, (2 days before my bday!!) and i am hoping the doppler will work then. But then i have my 12 week u/s on august 3rd! gonna be a good week. except something so weird.. the last place i went for my 12 week they did the finger prick for me and took the samples.. i have to do it myself! my doctor gave me a packet, i have to prick my finger and put the blood in these little circles on a piece of paper and mail it to a lab!! they said to do it 12 - 15 days before my u/s... seems kinda weird to me lol

that makes me feel better about the cramps!
weird that they prick your finger instead of a normal blood draw. never had that before. they must not have an onsite lab? and why do you have to do it yourself?! i'm not sure i could. i don't like blood, it makes me kinda queasy, though it's gotten better since i had ds. i used to have to lay down in one of the chairs and i would get really hot and nausous everytime i had a blood draw. after having ds, i've been able to sit up in the chair everytime without getting sick. i try to bring ds with me whenever i have to do a blood draw cause i know if he's there i can't freak out or it will scare him. oddly it keeps me calm.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> im looking at my chart.. and their is just no way i ovulated on cd21 instead of cd20 and now i am nervous again! is 1 day a big deal?

can you post a link to your chart?


----------



## lch28

really? blood never bothers me much. my brother faints if he even sees it its terrible
thats a good idea to bring ds with you
heres my chart

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3cda55

i just don't get why i am measuring a day back and its making me paranoid


----------



## moter98

So here's my theory: you ovulated sometime on cd20. Impossible to know exactly when. Now just because you ovulated doesn't mean the sperm would meet egg instantly. It's still gonna take some time for the sperm to penetrate the egg. So who knows really how long that could take. I can totally see why the scan showed just a day difference. I really think you should stop worrying now. You've had a scan that shows a hb, your dates are very very close. If baby measured a week behind I could see that being very concerning but just one day sounds right to me.


----------



## lch28

okay okay i feel better... alright so im watching my nephews.. and i made them kraft mac and cheese.. and i want some so bad.. but i know its so bad for me. lol. i worry about every little thing i eat . maybe ill eat a bowl of macaroni and cheese and have a nice big salad


----------



## moter98

Me and ds are eating Mac n cheese for lunch lol! I buy the organic Annie's Mac and cheese. It's made with whole wheat noodles and "clean" Mac n cheese. We are clean eaters.


----------



## lch28

yes yes i have that stuff too.. but my brother sent them with kraft and i could not resist. do they have whole foods near you?


----------



## moter98

no. :( wish they did. i've gotten everyone i can to go to their website and request one. currently a friend and i make the hour and fifteen minute drive to the nearest one and stock up every couple months. next may they are opening one closer, so our drive will only be 45 minutes. but would still be nice to have one here. they have so much more than our local store does plus the price is WAY cheaper. do you have a whole foods?


----------



## lch28

yeah.. there is one in like every other town in NJ. my brother is store manager. i get 33% off everything =]


----------



## moter98

you are so lucky! if we ever get one i want to work there for the discount, lol


----------



## lch28

lol i love whole foods. my fiancee isn't such a fan, of course he'd rather eat buffalo wings pizza and beer for dinner every night. there are about 5 with in 15 minute drive from me. omgg and the bakery.. my nephews birthday cake was from there. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... i may just order myself a cake for the hell of it....

must resist.


----------



## moter98

we just could not believe everything they have when we go there. there is nothing like that in our area. we are in central mn and seem to be the last to "catch on". plus, we are not in a big city like the minneapolis area so it may be awhile to never before we ever get one. 

so how bad is it that i ate annie's mac n cheese and SO coconut ice cream for lunch lol!


----------



## lch28

lol!! i ate mac and cheese and a salad.. i am eating yogurt now.. must eat good dinner. ugh its really hard. plus the only meat i really like is chicken.. i am not a big fan of red meat


----------



## moter98

I'm just so hungry all the time. :(


----------



## lch28

me too! and i was not like this with Sophia, i think it is because i was so sick up until 12/13 weeks. but tbh i only gained 12 pounds in 23 weeks, 10 of which was lost by 3 days after labor.. and ya know what... this time.. i have already gained 4!! :blush: lol hopefully i do not continue to gain 2 pounds a week or i will end up gaining 80 pounds ! i really don't have much nausea this time, so either it is coming later.. or maybe its a boy! my doc assured my every pregnancy is different.


----------



## moter98

I was hungry with ds too and no ms. This time I've had shirt periods of nausea but nothing significant. The last 2 mornings I felt a little queasy until I ate but nothing major really. I'm actually hoping to feel sick so I feel better that this is a healthy pregnancy. The not knowing is horrible. I'm sure everything is fine but I still cannot help but worry all day everyday that maybe its not. And these cramps! None with ds. They seem to be continuous today and kinda freaking me out.


----------



## lch28

don't worry about the cramping.. mine were pretty bad over the weekend.. mainly when i was sitting/lying down. i still have them now too. i don't have much ms either, some but i think i was so sick last time that this seems like nothing to me! i am sure everything is fine also . i hope they give you a early scan. it is crazy how something so little has a heart beat. i hope you don't mind me asking but do chemical pregnancies occur in very very early pregnancy?


----------



## moter98

Yeah a chemical prefnancy is before 6 weeks. My first ended at 6 +3 but I was bleeding since the day after my first bfp so I knew right away pretty much. Second I knew before I started bleeding at just 16dpo. So I never implanted at all with those two losses. 
I am gonna ask for a scan and hope they give me one. I'll tell them about my cramps and losses and that I'm worrying about it a lot. 
Oh good, at least I'm not the only one with the cramps. Just a very new thing to me. I guess you are supposed to get them right after delivery too and I never did. The nurses kept asking me how my cramps were and I had no idea what they were talking about. I had none. Just so weird the differences from pregnancy to pregnancy.


----------



## lch28

how did you know at 16dpo if you were not bleeding? were the tests not getting darker? that stinks. =[ so sorry that happened but i am so glad that you got your bfp this time! i was reading our old posts about how the doc wouldn't see you unless you were trying for another 6 months. glad it never came to that.

i don't think i had cramps with Sophia but i don't really remember and if i did i wouldn't have thought anything of it anyway. it was weird , i did not worry the whole pregnancy until 18 weeks when i just started feeling "Weird" like something was wrong. I don't think i will ever forget the way those doctors treated me. I really love my new doctor so much. He spends so much time with all his patients. Their is a sign in the waiting room that says "due to the time Dr Iammatteo spends with his patients appointments aren't always on time" lol but i don't care. usually just a 30 min wait. i thought i was going to have to fight for an elective cerclage. he brought it up first! plus he does the most effective one that only a very skilled surgeon does. he gave me so much reassurance yesterday. he said "well get you through this" lol. my fiancee likes him a lot too. first he was a little weird about me having a man dr, i dont know why, but he is glad i chose him.


----------



## moter98

I started bleeding at 16dpo but knew before that cause my tests kept getting lighter. I called the day before the bleeding started for a beta and it came back at 8 so after that result I knew for sure.

Glad you like your dr. That's got to be a huge relief!


----------



## lch28

did you get a beta done this time? i wanted to repeat mine but doc said not necessary if we saw hb lol.. he did repeat my progesterone and i am anxiously awaiting the results. still he wants me to keep on the suppositories till 12 weeks, he said he prefers i don't switch to the pills because the change of dosage may "shock" my system or something. doctors orders! looks like ill be on progesterone all of 3 weeks but my pregnancy. Oh well. Cerclage is scheduled after 12 week scan. I have talked to a lot of people who say it is a very uncomfortable procedure, especially the one i am getting, because it is so much higher on your cervix.


----------



## moter98

No beta this time. I think I could have gotten one if I really wanted to buy at the time the profesterone was more important. 

Does the dr at least numb the area before doing the cerclage? Can you take any pain relievers? 

I've had a surgery on my cervix that actually cut off the very bottom portion of it but they numbed me beforehand so I didn't feel a thing. Was just kind of weird laying there with my legs spread for 15 minutes while the dr did the procedure. All the while two students were watching what he was doing. Embarrassing!


----------



## lch28

I am pretty sure you get an epidural , like spinal anesthesia. Some people ask for general. I won't be doing that no matter what. I know it isn't "bad" for the baby but i just don't like the idea.. I think that you don't feel it during the actual procedure but you are in pain a few days after, and you bleed for a while after which will freak me out completely. I think removing it is the most painful


----------



## moter98

oh my, i didn't think about the bleeding part! that would freak me out too!! are they going to be doing scans and such afterwards just to make sure everything is ok?


----------



## lch28

you stay in the hospital for 12 hours to 24 hours for observation. then bed rest for 4 days, appointment first thing after that. im gonna be a nervous wreck.

so in my first trimester appointment i got some paper remind me to do my kegals.


WHAT IS THAT?


----------



## moter98

It's an exercise that strengthens the pelvic floor muscles. It to help keep things "tight" down there and will also help with incontinence problems. So you know the feeling when you hold in your pee for too long? That's basically what it is. You kind of pull in that muscle and hold. Then release. I did them with ds though not consistently until after the birth. Then I made sure to because I was having the incontinence problem at first.


----------



## lch28

ohh i see, makes sense though my old dr never even mentioned those.. i was not on all day yesterday , work was crazy and then i fell asleep right after dinner! also my power went out in the middle of the night so my alarm never went off and i was late . my boss was so mad. lol how are you feeling? still have cramps? any new symptoms


----------



## moter98

My dr never said anything either. In fact he never told me much about anything at all. Everything I learned I got from pregnancy books or google.
I feel fine still. It's kinda freaking me out too lol! But I suppose if I was sick, then I'd rather feel fine and have the worry. Let's face it, I would probably still worry if I got sick anyway.


----------



## lch28

lol, i think no matter what we are gonna worry until the baby is here!! 

okay so i had this procedure done a few years back, maybe when i was 19 or 20.. to remove abnormal cells on my cervix. all i remember is they like scraped them off. is this a leep?


----------



## moter98

Yeah! I had the same thing. That's what I was talking about earlier. They actually remove a portion of your cervix to get them off so your cervix will be a but shorter than other women's. 5% if women who get one result in IC. And it also depends how much they took off. In my case the dr said he had to remove very little. But I do know that all my measurements with ds pregnancy I was at 2.7-3 cm when normal range is 3-5 cm. sounds like yours was same as mine? I was told mine was minor and caught early so they didn't need to remove too much


----------



## lch28

yeah my doctor barely removed any..

alright so i am really freaking out. my doc called me and said my tsh (thyroid level) was way up. 5.5 when it should be below 2 for pregnancy. He prescribed me medicine to regulate it. He says its a miracle i was even able to conceive with such a high level but now i am just freaking out. My progesterone only rose to 12.5 and i just feel like i have so many things against me to have a mc. how can my level be so fricken high??? and its hard to sustain a pregnancy with high levels. so now i have low progesterone and high tsh. and i don't feel so great about taking this medication either


----------



## moter98

It should be 2? Mine was above 2 and I never got a call about it. On the results page it said a normal level was up to 5. Surely 5.5 can't be that bad? Unless my dr determines the results differently? Good news is a thyroid problem is pretty easy to treat. I don't think you should worry about it too much. And your progesterone levels are in the normal range. What did the dr say about it?


----------



## lch28

omg.. okay look up this med for me. levothyroxine. either i am interpreting this wrong, or this medication they have given me is for HYPOTHYROID. low thyroid levels. mine is high!! how can they prescribe me med to up my level?!?!?!?!??!? and they are closed!!


----------



## moter98

Ok I googled and I guess in first tri your levels should be 2.5 and below


----------



## moter98

Read this

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080615141354AAvSkRt


----------



## lch28

okay i called them they were still open.. tbh i really don't understand it but they said i am hypothyroid and i am taking the right med. i guess that there are certain levels of thyroids and i just dont understand at all.. guess i should take there word for it although i feel highly uncomfortable doing so.


----------



## lch28

okay yeaaaa my tsh was high. so that means its hypothyroid. some stupid nurse told me it was hyper. and i am so confused.. lol..


----------



## moter98

Yeah it's confusing. You have the right med though. Now im worried about my level. I don't get another blood test till 8 weeks so not till July 10th


----------



## moter98

Wow, like all this isn't stressful enough for you they just had to add another thing :(


----------



## lch28

i know and then they confuse me and someone tells me the wrong info.. what was your level? i can't believe mine is 5.9. its a good thing i called back though because they realized my dosage isn't high enough. i don't even get it checked again for 6 more weeks.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Very glad you called. Mine was 2.2 
It was 1.37 the month before when I wasnt yet pregnant. I think my dr is still giving me non pregnant results for the normal range of up to 5


----------



## lch28

i think as long as its below 2.5 its fine but you should get it checked again. it can fluctuate also. im just hoping they have info right. lol


----------



## lch28

i just had a stupid day. seriously i have just been worrying. i was hoping my progesterone was at least in the teens. my dr told me that i saw a heart beat and he highly doubts ill mc but im just freaking out. and now my thyroid levels are all messed up.. im glad they caught it early because it can mess up brain development.. i wish i was a normal pregnant person!!! im high risk, i have an incompetent cervix, i have low progesterone, now i have hypothyroidism. sorry to be sounding sorry for myself =[ im just in a bad mood i wanna go to bed lol


----------



## moter98

I'm sure they'll check it again at my first appt right? I would guess that's one of the standard tests they do.

I totally understand why you're down. It would stress anybody out. Totally not fair you have to deal with all of these things at once!


----------



## lch28

it says on americanpregnancy that progesterone should rise 1-3 ng every few days in the first trimester. it only rose 2.5 since 11dpo.. and now i am 6 weeks. i am definitely not feeling good right now. my doc said it was fine but im not sure. i thought the supplements would help a lot more then that


----------



## lch28

also i am pretty sure they don't check tsh till they do the full blood panel where they check everything. my dr does it after hb is seen, some places don't do it till 12 weeks


----------



## moter98

8 weeks is when I'm having bloods. I was mailed my prenatal schedule already and they only have bloods on there for the very first appt. with ds thats the only time I had my blood drawn too.


----------



## moter98

I thought progesterone just had to be between 9-47? You mean it's supposed to keep going up?


----------



## lch28

im not really sure.. i am confused.. on americanpregnancy it says it should go up 1-3ng every day or every few days until it reaches it's peak for that trimester. i guess i thought about it and while it really concerns me.. i am not spotting at all and we saw a hb. i have read of people having progesterone levels of like 8 and sustaining the pregnancy. Also, the suppositories don't actually raise the level in your blood all that much but still do the job apparently. Makes sense


----------



## moter98

Oh I see. That makes sense. If your dr isn't concerned it must not be something to worry about. I've decided I'm gonna stop worrying about every little thing myself. I know I'm doing all that I can to ensure a healthy baby/prefnancy and the rest is out of my hands. I just can't keep going on like this with worrying all the time. It's too stressful!


----------



## moter98

I read too that before 6 weeks your chance of loss is 25%. At 6 weeks it's 15%, 8 weeks 3% and 12 weeks 1%. Made me feel better


----------



## lch28

that makes me feel better too. i am 7 weeks today. also the placenta takes over the job of the progesterone at 10 weeks, but they keep you on the progesterone till 12 just to be sure. if i can just make it to twelve weeks =[ i read on multiple sites that the crinone really doesn't rise your blood level. i want to up my dosage but i feel i should listen to my doctor on this. if they were concerned, they would up it for me. what do you think?


----------



## moter98

Yeah I would trust your dr. He is a high risk specialist so he knows what he's doing. That's right, placenta takes over in week 10 do just three more weeks and you can relax a bit. :)


----------



## lch28

i hope those 3 weeks come really really soon.. then ill be on to worrying about my cervix :nope: lol. i bet i am the only patient who is only 7 weeks and has called at least 6 times. i just can't imagine waiting till july 26th to hear the hb


----------



## moter98

My appt with the actual dr isn't until I am over 13 weeks so im hoping to hear hb before that on my dopplar. 

Ah worry worry worry! It really is horrible. I worried when I was pregnant with ds from week 20-delivery. It was my own personal hell. I cries so much and worried so much and you know what? Turns out that yeah, it did suck what my son had, but now I can safely say I did all that worrying for nothing. Ds is perfectly fine now. And should he relapse, we can fix that too.


----------



## lch28

worrying really sucks =[ and my fiancee just thinks im nuts and annoying lol.. he just doesn't get it.. so sorry you had to go through that and couldn't enjoy the rest of your pregnancy but i am so happy that ds is fine . wish the dr's gave you more reassurance that all would be okay


----------



## moter98

oh no, the dr's all told me it was no big deal. i just got all this scary info from google and freaked myself out! but, google also lead me to the best dr and taught me everything i needed to know about clubfoot. by the time i had aden, i knew more about it's treatment than my local drs! 

my dh didn't understand why i worried either. he said, you can't change it so no sense worrying. i knew he was right, but i just couldn't stop myself from worrying. i spent literally hours each day online learning about clubfoot and talking with other clubfoot parents. ds was getting upset with me and didn't want me on there anymore. until i explained all i'd learned and how i'd found the best dr. for ds. and when he met the dr., he was so happy i spent all that time being "crazy" on the internet.


----------



## lch28

its hard not to go google crazy . my fiancee gets mad at me too


----------



## moter98

I know. I am really bad at staying away. But in this case it really did end up being the best thing


----------



## lch28

i google every day lol .. i can't help it.. and every time it scares the hell out of me


----------



## moter98

Same here! It's an addiction.


----------



## lch28

lol!!! so i woke up today... and i have a bump.. and umm i really look like 4 months pregnant. maybe im just really bloated because i don't think that can happen over night...


----------



## moter98

it's bloat yet. your uterus won't rise above pubic bone until around 12 weeks. i get a bump by nighttime, but then my stomach is flat again in the morning. it's possible too the uterus is pushing your organs out a bit. that's what happens as it grows and it will eventually push them out of the way as the uterus grows to your belly


----------



## lch28

i didn't have a bump at all with sophia until 15/16 weeks. then i blew up like a balloon


----------



## moter98

You will show sooner with your second. And if there are multiples your uterus will move up sooner. :)


----------



## moter98

I still had just a tiny bump yet with ds at 20 weeks. Interested to see how much sooner I will pop! I'm for sure bigger already by a good half an inch. I measure myself daily. Have for years


----------



## lch28

lol really? that may depress me if i measured myself. i was always a chunky teen.. i turned 18 and lost 70 pounds with out even trying!! this also happened to my brothers. weird. however i am always scared to gain it back, even though i have been at the same weight for a while except when i was pregnant. with Sophia i hardly gained weight cause i was so sick. to be honest i feel fine as long as i eat a lot. its very weird. my fiancee thought the baby was twins because of the two blobs. doctor had to explain ... blob 1 (head) + blob 2 (body) = 1 baby lol


----------



## moter98

It's the only way I know to keep up on my weight. I was the opposite. Always skinny till I left home then gained 30 pounds in a year. Then like 7 years ago I started workin out and counting calories and lost it all again. Then 6 months ago I discovered clean eating. Though clean eating says not to count calories or weigh yourself everyday I just can't stop doing it. It's become such a habit. The kind of fun thing though is I still have all my weight and measurements from my first pregnancy so I can compare the differences. I'm already staring out 5 lbs lighter than last time!


----------



## lch28

that's great! so did you have a different diet with ds? i am definitely being more careful about what i eat this time around , probably cause last time i was just so relaxed. also first tri i really didn't eat . there are some foods i threw up right after eating in first trimester that i cant even look at too this day.


----------



## moter98

I just ate smaller portions of whatever I wanted and kept the calories low and low fat. But with ds in the first trimester I was just so hungry all the time I gained 8 lbs! And it was for all bad foods like fast food and pop tarts and malt o meal. This time I feel like I have a Better grasp on what's healthy and what's not and am craving more healthy foods. Though red meat is a huge craving for me this time. I want a burger so badly, lol! Dh is gonna take me to a place tomorrow that serves theme with whole wheat buns. Though the side is fries. But I allow myself one cheat meal a week.


----------



## lch28

i am in serious craving for a wendys crispy chicken sandwhich. i don't know how much longer ill resist..


----------



## moter98

Lol! I wanted BBQ chicken so badly. I made it two days before I have in. Then I had 5 pieces. And that's all I had for supper, lol! It seems I am really craving meats. Maybe that means I need more iron.


----------



## lch28

i am seriously craving fruits. i bought watermelon, cherries, grapes, apples, and.. 9 nectarines. and if only they'd get ripe dammit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Lol! Watermelon sounds so good. I think I'm gonna have to buy one now!


----------



## lch28

omg its soo good. and i also love Italian ice. anything cold and juicy lol


----------



## moter98

What is Italian ice? I've never heard of it.

Today I have noticed I get mildy nauseous on an empty stomach or if I haven't eaten for like 2 hours. Yet I am still hungry. It's just the oddest feeling to me cause usually when I'm nauseous just the though of food makes me more sick.


----------



## lch28

that is exactly how i feel.. except sometimes after i eat i get some nausea also. like today. i felt gross after lunch. but it is def weird and i didn't have this with Sophia. 

italian ice!! lol you've never heard of it?? its like flavored ice but its soft? kind of like sherbert ? its a bit hard to explain


----------



## moter98

Oh. I've never seen anything like that around here. We have sorbert but never seen Italian ice.


----------



## lch28

really?? so you have never had gellatto or anything?


----------



## moter98

No! I've heard of it before but never had that either


----------



## lch28

uggghh today we went out for ice cream... and it was not a good idea lol


----------



## moter98

Oh no! Ice cream sounds so good lol


----------



## moter98

Are you feeling incredibly tired lately? I am normally a light sleeper and didn't even wake up to my alarm today! Dh had to wake me up. That has literally never happened to me before. And I'm feeling so tired all the time no matter how much sleep I get. Add the mild cramps and nausea to tha too. Now I get what women are talking about happens in the first trimester! I got really lucky to avoid all this when I was pregnant with ds.


----------



## lch28

yes, i am not as exhausted as last time but i can hardly keep my eyes open at work and just want to take a nap. yesterday, i slept in till 10 am.. fell back asleep at noon to 4 pm and was sleeping by 11 pm!! lol.. i have random nausea. feeling good today. yesterday i was not feeling too hot


----------



## moter98

I would be sleeping that much too if I didn't have a toddler. He would never let me sleep unless he is sleeping lol! But that's ok too. I just go to bed when he does and sometimes take a nap with him if I can. 
So your nausea kinda comes and goes? Mine was kinda bad this morning when I first woke up but it must have been cause of an empty stomach. I ate some crackers. Ive noticed that about every two hours after eating it seems to flare up and I feel the need to eat to make it go back down to a full roar. Haven't really had any food aversions except grapes. I'm really hoping this is as bad as it gets cause this is live able at least. I'm still able to get things done, just takes longer. Oh and if I'm hungry, don't mess with me lol!


----------



## lch28

lol, i sorta feel different certain days. sometimes ill have the nausea your explaining. today i just feel ick .. i haven't eaten much and i don't want too either. all i ate was some chicken and potatoes (half the plate) and .. chips and guacamole. i have a serious craving, made my hubby go buy me avocados and a lime and pico de gallo so i could make it. ate like.. a stupid amount and now i feel gross. plus i didn't eat a decent meal. trying to figure out what to eat now, although i'd prefer to just eat these rocky road bars i made today.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. but if i don't stop ill eat the whole pan..


----------



## moter98

Yum! I would eat the whole pan too. They sound so good. Oh gosh, I hope that this nausea doesn't get worse. I haven't felt like I don't want to eat yet. Just the opposite really. It seems I want so much food all the time. I took today as a cheat day and ate pretty badly, but back to my clean eating tomorrow.


----------



## lch28

so do you only eat whole wheat and stuff?


----------



## moter98

Mostly. It's about 80/20. Some things I eat are processed but most aren't. Lots of fresh fruit and veggies, lean meats, brown rice and whole wheat breads and pasta


----------



## lch28

im soo bad with the whole wheat bread. i think the whole wheat pasta is fine but i wish i liked whole wheat bread lol


----------



## moter98

I love whole wheat bread! It took about a week to change my palate, but after that I started to enjoy the clean foods. Except for oatmeal. I still have to choke that down. I eat it 3 
Mornings a week only cause its so good for you. I have never gotten used to the taste


----------



## lch28

whole wheat oatmeal?? lol never knew it existed


----------



## moter98

Lol! No, not whole wheat oatmeal. Just plain oatmeal. Not the packaged, flavored stuff. I have never liked oatmeal, but keep trying to get used to it.


----------



## lch28

i used to love oatmeal, until one day last time i was pregnant i threw it up 2 seconds after eating it ew.. it turns my stomach to even think of eating oatmeal ever again


----------



## moter98

I have always hated it! The clean kind to eat is the worst too. I have to add a lot of fruit to it to eat it. I bring it to work with me cause it's really easy to make. When I'm at home I make hashbrowns and eggs or pancakes or waffles.


----------



## lch28

mmm hash browns. gosh im having a issue.. all i want to eat is this pasta salad i make.. with tomatoes and baby spinach and peppers.. mm... i had it for lunch and now i want it for dinner.. too many carbs and i am in no mood for meat =[


----------



## moter98

Put some bacon pieces or pepperoni pieces in it, yum! Lol! I am craving meat can you tell? But also pretty much everything else I'm craving too. I have a hunger problem. Hungry all the time, even while feeling nauseous. Im really trying to watch how muh I'm eating but it is hard with always being hungry.


----------



## lch28

I was told not to eat bacon or pepperoni, sausage, deli meat...... kielbasa, anything.


----------



## moter98

Oh really?! Why?ive heard of not eating deli meat but not the others. I am anyway this time. I figure because I buy organic and from a reputable company I'm not worried about the listeria


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies!! I just wanted to stop by and see how you all are doing and how everything is going soo far. And im happy to see everythng is still going great!!!! Still wishing you both a healthy and happy 9 months ladies from afar!!!!!


----------



## lch28

not sure my doc is kinda crazy about it.. he says not to eat any meat that is cured or with nitrates in it.. lol.. it stinks =[

hey nevergivingup how are you? did you get a bfp? looks like it from your ticker :thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

yes ma'am i am great. And yes i am 5wks prego:happydance: due in March


----------



## moter98

Yeah that makes sense. The meats I buy are nitrate free. It's part of the eat clean diet anyway do I was already eating that way. 

Congrats nevergivingup! That is great news :)


----------



## lch28

yeah i know they sell nitrate free stuff. i will look into that. i know its pretty expensive and my fiancee is a nut about grocery shopping lol. 

congrats hun!! that is great! so happy for you


----------



## moter98

Yeah it's very expensive


----------



## lch28

i am seriously counting down the days to my appointment.. i am glad i have a u/s 2 weeks after my appointment though


----------



## moter98

Lucky! I've got my first appt just with the nurse in a week. Will get the bloodwork out of the way at least.


----------



## lch28

that's good. a girl on here told the nurse about her losses and how she was constantly worried and got a referral for early scan. i hope they do that for you


----------



## moter98

i'm gonna tell the nurse exactly that. i'm really ok with it now though if i don't get a scan. at this point, just hearing a heartbeat on a dopplar will be enough. i'm hoping to hear it within the next week few weeks. and i've had no signs to make me think anything is wrong so i'm just gonna be optimistic i decided. :)


----------



## lch28

thats what i decided too! if i made it this far with my progesterone surely it won't cause a problem later on... im sure once my cerclage comes in i will be at a whole new level of worrying. bet the only part of this i won't be worried is at 36 weeks when my cerclage is out!! right now im worrying because i carried my moms big giant vacuum up the stairs =[ more like dragged it. she really needed help cleaning and idk. i felt bad. do you think that its okay??


----------



## moter98

yes, totally fine. recent research has found that heavy lifting does not harm the baby, only the mother. you have a higher chance of pulling something during pregnancy because of relaxed muscles and such. as long as your dr hasn't put you on a weight restrictions i don't think you need to worry.

so i had my vitatop muffin (deep chocolate, yum!) and 2 hard boiled egg whites. now i feel sick and the thought of eggs makes me want to vomit. i don't think i'm gonna be eating eggs for awhile, lol!


----------



## lch28

that happened to me yesterday.. i ate scrambled eggs and highly regretted it. don't plan on eating them again :haha:


----------



## lch28

thanks i feel better.. i don't think ill do it again though. then i had cramping and freaked. but ive been having on and off cramps so idk why im freaking out lol


----------



## moter98

from now on, if you are worried about lifting something, don't! i'm sure your mom could have figured something out or waited to vacuum. my mom asks me to do all that stuff too. she had me carrying in a few of those 24 packs of water and my dh saw and told me not to lift them anymore. he wasn't very happy, lol. 

ugh, eggs. so sad too cause i love eggs and eat them at least once a day! it's a low calorie and easy source of protein. i'm gonna have to find some other easy protein food i guess


----------



## lch28

i really like them too they gross me out now lol... i was worried about the vacuuming but not anymore, just not gonna do it anymore lol .


----------



## moter98

hey ich! how you doing? i see you are 8 weeks today! your baby is as big as a raspberry, yay!!
nausea has gotten worse for me. but i've got my arsenal of anti nausea stuff ready for it now. i've been eating badly, tons of carbs/starches in hopes of feeling better. so lots of toast and crackers and eating so very often. and then of course the scales been creeping up and i've been getting SO bloated. so i decided i'm not gonna eat so many starches and stuck to my usual diet with a couple tweaks and it's worked so far. :) i did have a couple crackers, but i've found seabands and vitamin c drops help just as much as loading up on carbs. hopefully that will help this major bloat!
how are you?


----------



## lch28

hello! im doing well.. yay for 8 weeks.. i am just really concerned that i don't have any nausea really. i don't know why.. i was soo sick last time. i just feel like somethings wrong :nope: im just going crazy with worry =[ how was your fourth of july? when i was sick with Sophia the only thing that helped was little tiny sips of water


----------



## moter98

i don't think you should worry. i didn't have any with ds and he's sitting here next to me on the couch right now. :)
i would say mine is mild throughout the day, moderate in the morning when i wake up. i've been able to control it with eating and seabands and the vitamin c drops. still feel icky, but i can at least get what i need to done and go to work, etc. hoping this is the worst of it. this i can deal with!


----------



## lch28

i have heard that there is not as much sickness with boys so i am hoping that is why.. my mom only got sick with me and not with my brothers. I know every pregnancy is different but this one just feels so different its insane. Last November I was 8 weeks, and I was just feeling terrible. I shouldn't be complaining really. My next appointment isn't until july 26th. I almost wanted to call my dr and beg for another u/s cause i have no symptoms.. i resisted. glad you are able to deal with the nausea. i hope it does not get any worse for you!


----------



## moter98

Yeah I am surprised myself how different this pregnancy is compared to last. 
I'm sure everything is fine. Does your dr have another scan schedules for you? I don't think I will have one till I'm 20 weeks


----------



## lch28

On july 26th they are going to try the doppler, if it doesn't work they will do a u/s.. then on august 3rd i have my 12 week scan. Then 4 days later i am scheduled for my cerclage


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. It's all happening so fast!


----------



## lch28

i know.. if only i can make it to that point. ugh. im being so negative. i googled and read on a stupid website that it is concerning if you had MS with the first and not the second


----------



## moter98

No way! I've heard of this happening to many bnb'ers and they had no problems. I hear you that it's concerning, but you did see your baby is fine already and you weren't sick then right?


----------



## lch28

nope, was not sick then.. but i guess i got my wish because i have been slighty nausous all day.. nothing terrible but def not feeling great.


----------



## moter98

And I have felt find all day today lol! We switched!


----------



## lch28

lol oh my.. i just ate dinner and i am seriously sitting here taking deep breaths trying not too throw it up..


----------



## moter98

Sea bands! They are awesome. Try sucking on a piece of candy or vitamin c drop. Or gum. That all helps me


----------



## lch28

i just sent my fiancee out to buy me peppermints, oj, and jello. lol. this is what i did last time and it always helped a tiny bit. this time is def not as bad as last time. a girl on here found a place that does private scans right near me. they also do maternity pics. we are gonna prob get a scan at 15/16 weeks and do bump pictures around 30. given im not on bed rest lol


----------



## moter98

That's awesome! The closest place here is 45 min away. I would do one only if the 20 week scan they can't determine gender. I'm the type of person that has to know sonincan have everything ready before baby is born


----------



## lch28

here if they cant tell the gender they re sched you


----------



## moter98

Oh cool! I doubt ours does that


----------



## lch28

yeah.. they did it with Sophia.. at 20 weeks she was sleeping face down and we couldn't see anything so we came back at 22 weeks. But they already told us it was a girl at 12 weeks lol but we wanted it confirmed. I still don't get how my u/s was completely fine and a week latre i was in labor. No matter what i do i still dwell on that..


----------



## moter98

I dont get it either. They check for that at the 20 week. Your cervical length and for any funneling. It's scary how quickly it can happen. I don't know whether it could have been prevented either way, but that stupid dr should have had you come in at least for a stress test. I called my dr at around 34 because of frequent Braxton hicks and they had me come in just for that.


----------



## lch28

seriously?!?!? im wondering if they even checked my cervical length.. i wonder if i can find out. i am gonna be forever angry with those doctors. I changed doctors for everything. Its a whole medical group and my dentist, primary care doctor, hematologist, everything was there. I refuse to step foot in that building. All i asked for was a damn internal exam or u/s and i am convinced had i gotten it i could have gotten an emergency cerclage and saved her :cry: i was 4 cm dilated when they finally checked. they do a cerclage if you are under 4. sometimes i even think if i didnt wait in the waiting room for an hour i maybe could have gotten one


----------



## moter98

It is standard here to check that so I'm sure they did. The sad thing about IC is that it can happen within a matter of hours and that's why it would be impossible to know if it would have happened either way. However, with what you called about I think they should have had you at least come in. I can see them refusing a scan, but a simple stress test or check shouldn't have been a problem.


----------



## moter98

We're you having anything that felt like contractions or Braxton hicks? If you weren't a stress test wouldn't have helped then cause that's all it can check.


----------



## lch28

i really don't think so. its a blur. i remember the morning it happened i got out of my car and i felt a sharp pain. then it went right away. i started bleeding at 1pm and didn't get a contraction until 330 pm at the hospital. They weren't even consistent


----------



## lch28

that is part of IC. you can dilate without feeling any pain. i was 7cm dilated when i began to feel the contractions. right when i got there at 2 it showed i was having contractions but i wasn't feeling them..


----------



## moter98

Oh. Then I suppose the only thing that would have showed it was a scan or exam. I wish it could have been different for you :(


----------



## lch28

thank you.. crazy to think id have a 1 week old now.. i am just glad i will be getting proper care this time


----------



## moter98

Unfortunately, what happened to you is usually how they discover the problem in the first place. But, that means they are well prepared this time and you will have your newborn in your arms in about 7 months. :)


----------



## lch28

=D i am so excited lol. i cant wait to meet the baby. the past month has flown by.. maybe the next 7 will. wishful thinking lol


----------



## moter98

It's gone slow for me. I just want to hear a hb. Then I bet it will all fly by. I tried to find it this morning but only found my own lol


----------



## lch28

haha i think its a bit to early.. do you think the doppler will work at my next appt at 10w6d?


----------



## moter98

Yeah I think it should. I have a tilted uterus so I wouldn't be surprised if I can't find it till after 12 weeks. Last time I don't find it on my own till like 16-18 weeks I think


----------



## lch28

oooh does that make you show later?


----------



## moter98

it's supposed to "tip" back to the right position around 12 weeks or so. i think i would start to show at the same time.


----------



## moter98

Was just reading about morning sickness on the what to expect website and it says that 2nd/subsequent pregnancies your morning sickness won't be as bad as the first. So maybe that's why you haven't got it bad this time. :)
Mine was back this morning. Couldn't finish my workout. But then I ate and feel fine again. Except really really tired. Had a hard time sleeping and staying asleep last night. Can't wait for ds's naptime so I can nap too. :)


----------



## lch28

=D aww thanks for sharing i feel better. i have had it for 2 days now. its not as bad though which is good. have not thrown up. with sophia i threw up every day


----------



## moter98

Hopefully it will go away at twelve weeks. Can't wait to be in the feeling good 2nd tri and to finally get the baby bump :)


----------



## lch28

omg me too!! i am soo excited for baby bump lol

happy 8 weeks!!!!!! we are raspberries!! and 4 weeks ago we were poppy seeds!


----------



## moter98

Yay for raspberries!


----------



## lch28

=] =] i can't wait till 10-12 weeks when i know my placenta is taking over my stupid progesterone.. lol.. suppositories seem to be working though :thumbup: next appt in 2 weeks 3 days. please come faster.


----------



## moter98

Ten weeks is in less than two weeks for you! My first appt is tomorrow. Not looking forward to bein weighed. Gained 3 lbs already, ahhhhhhhh


----------



## lch28

i gained 4 from 4 weeks pregnant to 6 week pregnant. hmm. ill weigh myself tomorrow morning.. hopefully i haven't gained 4 pounds again.. if i keep going gaining 2 pounds a week ill gain 80 lbs lol! yayy for your appt hope she refers you for a scan.. or do they have the u/s machines at your dr's office?


----------



## lch28

i have an appointment tomorrow with an endocrinologist for my hypothyroid. i felt more comfortable seeing a specialist about it, i want to make sure my dosage is correct and she will be more on top of checking my bloods every 4 weeks.


----------



## moter98

Yeah we have them at the clinic. But I don't see why she would have me get one. Didn't last time. I just wanna get it over with tbh. I hate the blood draw for first appt. they take so much and I'm a big baby, lol!


----------



## lch28

haha aww blood work has never bothered me.. then again.. its my job to take blood, so it would be silly if it did


----------



## moter98

Oh lol! That would be funny. Im better with it now but still don't like it. Hope I get a good lab tech. Some are really good and I feel nothing. The one that did my draw with ds first appt was new and really bad at it. Took her forever and hurt like hell. I had a huge bruise for a month afterwards.


----------



## lch28

thats terrible. i hate letting people take my blood just because i wanna do it myself lol but obv i cant. one time.. this stupid lady took almost 40 minutes and ended up taking it from my hand which was black and blue for 2 months. i was so mad. the whole time im just staring at the vein right in front of her face lol


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. I would have left after about 5 minutes of that or asked for someone else.....or passed out lol! I'll probably bring my son tomorrow just so I won't freak out about it. I don't mind one or two vials anymore but it's gonna be more than that. Hope I get a good lab tech.


----------



## lch28

once the needle is in the bad part is over hun. at my last appointment they took 12 vials. good luck today!!


----------



## moter98

Oh. My. God. 12?! Most I've ever had taken was 9 and that was awful. For me it's not that actual first prick, it's the pulling feeling of the blood that I don't like. But it's not really bad anymore like it used to be. For some reason after having my ds it doesn't seem as bad. I suppose cause I had a needle in my hand for over a day with stuff being pumped in and a needle in my back this seems much easier in comparison lol


----------



## moter98

Well, off to get my arm poked!


----------



## lch28

i never feel anything lol weird.. hope your appt went well hun


----------



## moter98

It went good. Turns out I knew the nurse lol! Then my friend came down while I was waiting in lab and held my ds and talked to me while I was getting my blood draw. Really helped take my mind off it. (she works there) they took 6 vials and I barely noticed. Had a good tech yay!!


----------



## lch28

thats great! what were the bloods for? whens your next appt?


----------



## moter98

Just for everything they check for at your first visit. Blood type, rh factor etc. Next appt will be at 13 weeks. Supposed to be at 12 weeks but tht was their earliest appt. my dr books out fast


----------



## lch28

so will you be seen once a month?


----------



## moter98

Yes I'm scheduled 13, 26, and 20 weeks and then after that I don't know yet


----------



## moter98

How are you feeling? Still nauseous?


----------



## lch28

lol was just gonna post to you about that.. i felt so sick for 2 days.. and then yesterday and so far today i feel fine. and now im worried =[ is it normal for it to come and go? im not even that tired anymore.. i really wanna call my doc im so worried about this symptom thing


----------



## moter98

thats happening to me too! sat i felt perfectly fine and so far today i do too. and i feel tired some days, and not other days. it must be normal since we are both having that.


----------



## lch28

thats reassuring.. i am so trying to resist calling my doc and asking to make my appointment earlier.. i know hes a high risk dr and people probably do that all the time but for some reason i just feel silly. its only 2 weeks away


----------



## moter98

what did dr say at last visit? everything was ok then? the sad thing is, that before 12 weeks, there's really not a whole lot they can do. usually if you have a loss this early on it is due to a chromosomal issue and can't be prevented. 
just try to remember that you've not had any indication that things aren't going well. you have no severe cramping, no bleeding. the progesterone is doing its job and in less than 2 weeks the placenta will take over. take a deep breath and try to relax. no stress for you momma!


----------



## lch28

yeah he said everything was fine. and no matter how much i read that some people have symptomless second pregnancy's its just freaking me out. if everything is well at my next appointment ill consider myself very lucky for not feeling sick. i read online that at 8 weeks the placenta starts to take over so that was nice . 2 weeks exactly till my appointment. Hoping it goes by fast.. then my birthday is 2 days later. It just seems so odd.. i feel NOTHING like i did last time


----------



## moter98

Yeah I feel a lot different this time too! Last time I had no symptoms but hunger. It really is true that every pregnancy is different


----------



## lch28

so i called my doc because i couldnt resist.. and he said everything's fine and that its totally normal, he gets patients who get sick there 1st pregnancy and not there 2nd or the other way around. And some people who never get sick. He also mentioned how my body may be used to the hormones already since I was just 23 weeks pregnant in February :shrug: so i guess ill have to stop worrying, which i know i wont until my appointment. 9 weeks today :happydance: he said that good news is the placenta does begin to take over at 8 weeks so everythings looking good. wish i could have moved my appointment up. oh well. its nice that he talks to me instead of the nurses. after what happened last time i dont think ill ever have much confidence in nurses


----------



## lch28

ohmigoshh an olive


----------



## moter98

Yay for 9 weeks! 
That's so awesome that your dr talks to you personally. When I call, all I get is a nurse.


----------



## lch28

i know!! i never expected it. maybe he personally talks to all his high risk patients? whenever i call he calls back within 20 min


----------



## moter98

Wow, now that's service!


----------



## lch28

lol!! i also told him i kinda feel a uti coming.. my bladder never feels fully empty. he says its prob just my uterus and to only be concerned if it burns when i urinate


----------



## moter98

I just seem to have to go more often. I do feel that pressure sometimes but can't say it's painful. 
I've been feeling better too. Still have an overall "icky" feeling but haven't had those waves of nausea feeling since Monday. So far today I've been as to eat my regular foods too. Haven't needed any crackers or toast though I have been drinking ginger ale and chewing gum. How you feeling?


----------



## lch28

im feeling fine.. really only get nausea if i don't eat and right before bed. Im soo excited for my coming appointments. Mostly the 12 week scan. My SIL's cousin just had a baby boy.. it was my nephews birthday yesterday and she was there, he was only 3 weeks old and i held him and it just made me realize how much i want this. It also made me sad because Sophia would be a few weeks old too. I just want my next appointment to come so i can get some relief. I cant wait to hear the hb. Hope the doppler works at 10w6d.


----------



## moter98

i'm feeling fine today too! i'm thinking the nausea is pretty much over with. still feel a little icky overall, but hey i will take it. craving texas roadhouse chicken ceasar salad-it's my all time fav salad and texas roadhouse makes it the best-so picked some up for lunch. yum! you are so lucky you get another scan. i could have gotten a scan if i wanted to do that first tri screen but decided it's not worth the stress should results come back less than ideal. i tried using my dopplar but could only find my hb. my dr doesn't even attempt with a dopplar till 12 weeks. still hoping to hear it on my own before then. but i do have a tilted uterus so won't be surprised if i don't


----------



## lch28

mmmmm ceaser salad !! yum. if they don't hear it with the doppler on july 26th they said they'll do an ultrasound. then ill get one again on august 3rd! yay!!!! im just terrified ill get bad news...


----------



## moter98

it was SO good! they even sent the rolls along that they usually bring to your table for free. i'm gonna have to order to go more often, lol!
oh that's cool that you will get a scan if they don't hear hb on dopplar. i hope everything is normal and you finally get to relax a bit.....well, sort of for now anyway.


----------



## lch28

i think once i hear the hb next appointment ill relax. ill be freaking out after i get the cerclage about infection or whatever.. ill probably freak out until i pass 24 weeks since thats when i went into ptl.. then maybe ill relax a tiny bit. won't be truly relaxed until maybe 33 week


----------



## lch28

ugh. so i had a really bad shooting cramp . it made me grit my teeth it hurt. and now im freaking out about it. I am constipated tmi. do you think thats why??


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich...I got bad cramping last night....then I went to bathroom...for me it was a huge air bubble.


----------



## lch28

lol.. i just went and feel better. im getting really mad my fiancee went to get food and hes taking forever..............


----------



## Sweetz33

I got mad at mine bc he fell asleep before I did. lol


----------



## lch28

hahaha my fiancee never falls asleep before i do.. the second i hit the pillow im sleeping. Especially when im pregnant. Sometimes ill be asleep by 9.


----------



## Sweetz33

Past few days I have been hit hard with the MS. It was soo bad last night I couldn't lay down w/o wanting to hurl.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> ugh. so i had a really bad shooting cramp . it made me grit my teeth it hurt. and now im freaking out about it. I am constipated tmi. do you think thats why??

Yeah could've trapped air too. I get that a lot, pregnant or not lol


----------



## lch28

lol okay good it really freaked me out..


----------



## moter98

Remember that you might experience some weird things going on in there. As the baby grows it pushes your intestines out of the way to make room. Crazy isn't it?!


----------



## Sweetz33

a miracle that causes burps hehe wouldn't change it for anything :)


----------



## lch28

lol!! that is crazy. 11 days till my appointment. counting down like crazy. lol.. my fiancee took off that day and the 26th. and hes going to take off 5 days when i get my cerclage. he can sit next to my head during the surgery. i get to see him in scrubs !! Lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich my 1st u/s is the 25th!!! It is also DH b'day. :) It is sweet that he is going to be there for you. That will be so helpful!!! Yay!


----------



## lch28

i know. i have one appointment on july 26th where they will use the doppler or do a scan if doppler doesn't work. then on august 3rd i have my 12 week u/s and then get my surgery the next week. i will most likely stay in the hospital over night for observation


----------



## lch28

I am ready to kill my fiancee. He is a smoker always has been. I used to smoke too. Anyways I thought he was smoking outside now im pregnant, and i walked into his office last night to get the dishes he ALWAYS leaves in there and there is an ashtray full of cigarettes and it reaks in there. I thought i have been smelling it but figured it was my neighbors across the hall (they smoke in the apartment, all 4 of them.. it really worries me but there is no rules about smoking where we live) and i was so mad at him. He just doesn't get it. He thinks im being crazy and hey maybe i am but seriously im not willing to risk ANYTHING.. i don't wanna be around second hand smoke at all. Then we got in a huge fight and i went to sleep. He wakes me up at 3am and trys to have sex and flips out when i say no. wtf?!??!!?? he probably won't even listen about not smoking in the apartment at all. It really upsets me. Then i went and looked it up and read it causes SIDS and stillbirth and now im just a huge mess.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, he really needs to be smoking outside. Not fair to do that to you. What's the big deal in going outside anyway? I was a smoker too for 11 years. I didn't smoke inside. I quit like 6 years ago and best thing I ever did!


----------



## lch28

hes just too lazy!! he says there is no way that the smoke travels from the office to the rest of the apartment but that is ridiculous of course it does. I smoked for 7 years.. i quit when i found out i was pregnant with Sophia. After i lost her i took up the habit for a week or so. Then i realized i didn't like it anymore. Havent had so much as a craving since. And im furious with him. He says im being silly.. that his mom smoked the whole time during all her pregnancies.. that she'd smoke in the house with the babies.. well. good for her but i don't want to inhale any smoke . And then hes like ill just stop when the babies born! NO!


----------



## moter98

It really does get into the other rooms. Thats why they ask at your first dr's visit if you or anyone in your household smokes. Make him come to your next drs visit and have the dr explain if he doesn't believe you. It really is pretty important. You have every right to be upset. In the meantime, you can try printing off everything you can find about the affects of secondhand smoke to the fetus and pregnancy. That alone should convince him


----------



## moter98

And good for you for quitting!


----------



## lch28

happy 9 weeks lol! I emailed a website about it to him just now and he said he would stop. hmph. Im still really mad!!!!!!!!!! He was obviously trying to hide it from me too. Well, maybe if he didn't leave all his plates and glasses in the office i would never have known. Its just not right of him to even do that. But oh my gosh. Quitting was so hard. I like cried for 3 days. And i was so conflicted because i heard that quitting cold turkey can cause a miscarriage and i was smoking a lot.. almost a pack a day.. so i didn't know if i should cut down or just quit. I ended up going from 18 cigarettes a day, to 4 the next day, 3 the next day, 2 the next day, 1, and then zero. I was really mad at myself when the first thing i did when i got out of the hospital was smoke one of my fiancees cigarettes. Seriously i did it on the car ride home. Then i felt guilty. I kept thinking I was still pregnant.


----------



## moter98

Thanks! I'm an olive too now. . I quit well before I ever got pregnant. Smoked for 11 years and tried many times to quit and I finally just tries the cold turkey method and that's what worked for me. Was tough, but got easier everyday. After 6 months I no longer craved them and now they disgust me. Seriously, I can barely stand to be around anyone that smokes. It makes me want to throw up. How ironic is that!
Glad your fiancée will stop doing that in the apt. Really, it's not that hard to just go outside.


----------



## lch28

i know. hes so lazy sometimes. i threw up for the first time this morning. not fun. im lucky i even made it to the bathroom tbh =[ lol. yay. im so happy were so close in this pregnancy. only 3 days apart! except ill most likely be delivering in January not February. I am almost sure of it.. ill go into labor very soon after the cerclage is out


----------



## moter98

I haven't thrown up at all and I'm feeling almost bak to normal already! Not complaining here lol. It's nice to get back to my old eating routine. Hoping it will help the lbs come on a bit slower now. That's right, you may deliver early! 

Looked on my chart online today for my clinic and they have labeled me high risk and possibility of preterm labor due to LEEP. Funny that they said nothing about this to me and as far as I know I have no different care. Except for a level 2 ultrasound at 20 weeks due to ds clubfoot. Now I'm curious as to why! I had borderline high blood pressure and water retention with ds but never developed toxemia. Ds had birth defect and I had a retained placenta at delivery. And the leep. Wonder if it's just because of all these things or one or my losses or what?! Kinda driving me crazy here


----------



## lch28

its probably cause of the LEEP and your losses. They will probably do cervical length checks. So i told one of my closest friends im pregnant. and she told me that thats really dumb and to get an abortion.


----------



## moter98

Omg what?! Why ever would she say such a thing. That's messed up


----------



## lch28

i dont know. we got in a huge fight and she told me i was replacing Sophia. So i told her never to talk to me about Sophia again and not to talk crap about things shell never understand.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Who is she to say something like that. You are not replacing her and clearly she doesn't understand about loss. You do not need a friend like that. I think if it was me I may have totally lost it with her. She had no right to say anything of the sort. I am mad about it myself! She is clearly in the wrong and owes you a huge apology


----------



## lch28

If we were in person i would have slapped her. I don't even want an apology. I just don't want to talk to her again


----------



## moter98

I hear ya. That's not something a friend, or anyone for that matter says. She clearly has no understanding whatsoever about loss.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich....1st off...this friend is no friend...omg she had NO right! I actually got rid of one of my close friends a few months ago bc she said an 8 week old fetus is no different then a tadpole in a pond and that I should just get over it. Yeah...um....screw her.....and screw your friend. 

As for OH and the smoking, CONSTANT fight in our house as well. DH is a smoker, a heavy smoker. He smokes in the garage and it seeps into the house. *blech* He told me months ago he was going to quit, never did. He gets super irritable when I mention stopping. Even got him the patches. I told him he can't kiss me until he brushes his teeth. He also never empties the ash tray and the smell turns my stomach. I smoked for 20 years (just quit recently...stopped when I found out I was pregnant last time but after d&c started up again). I have been smoke free for 3 months now :) The other day I tore his head off bc I was driving car and he blew a big cloud of smoke in my direction and didn't say a word. I pulled over and cussed him out. Mine just doesn't get it....


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. Hey Motor happy 9 weeks!! YAY!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks sweet! Congrats to you


----------



## Sweetz33

hey thanks! :) These next 9 days I am going to be a mess. I wish my u/s was THIS wednesday. hehe


----------



## moter98

Hope all goes well with your scan


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks. Trying to stay positive. Had m/c at 8 weeks last time so a bit nervous. Never heard a heartbeat. I am being so careful this time.


----------



## moter98

FX for you. I had two chemicals at 6 weeks and 4 weeks. It's hard not to worry once it happens.


----------



## lch28

sweetz i hate it!! and then he says im a hypocrite since i used to smoke. grr. and ya know what when im not pregnant it bothers me but i don't say much about it. anyway. i guess he is compromising. we went out and he got some stupid electric cigarette lol!!!!!!!!! so he is going to try to quit. No second hand smoke with it.. its kinda cool actually. (of course i wouldn't try it but the tip lights up blue)

anyway. had jury duty today which i thankfully got out of. They asked people whose jobs don't pay for jury duty to come up (of course.. mine doesnt....) so they excused everyone. Then i called my boss and he gave me the day off anyway (with pay since i called him) so i am just sitting around.. trying to ignore the mess.. 

sweetz whens your scan again???

motor when do you get to hear the hb with doppler?


----------



## moter98

I've seen those smokeless cigarettes! Hope it works for him and glad he's trying. 

Ugh, jury duty. Glad you got out of it. That's the last place I would want to be while pregnant. 

Still haven't heard the hb with my dopplar. I'm assuming dr will try at my 13 week appt. all my blood results came back normal so that's good news!

Trying to potty train ds today. He just turned 2 last month. 3 accidents so far and no #2 in the potty chair. :-( hoping tomorrow goes better. Realllllly want him to figure this out lol


----------



## lch28

awww lol .. my nephew took a few weeks to get it. THEN .. he refused to wear underwear


----------



## moter98

Well im exhausted lol! 4 accidents, he told me 4 times he had to go and about 50 trips to the potty. Gonna try again tomorrow and see how he does. Wow, I never expected it to be so much work!


----------



## Sweetz33

Had a little scare this am. Severe diarrhea, cramping, nausea, chills. Went to doctor and they said since I am mobile I should be ok, but they scheduled me for an u/s tomorrow to see what's going on in there just in case. When I had my mc last October, the same thing happened, but I was not very mobile bc of the pain. Fx'd that everything is ok.

My daughter took forever to potty train...she was scared of the toilet...lol


----------



## moter98

I hope everything is ok! That does not sound like fun to have all of that at once. Let us know how the scan goes.

Day 2 of potty training went better! Only 2 accidents. Still no #2 comprehension yet. Hoping he catches on very soon....it is gross lol


----------



## Sweetz33

#2 was never a problem with her....


----------



## moter98

Lucky! I'm hoping he catches on very soon. It really is so nice to not have to change diapers.


----------



## Sweetz33

I hear ya! And the money saved!


----------



## moter98

Yeah, that too.


----------



## lch28

sweetz let us know how it goes honey ...

motor hope the potty training is going well. Does he get upset when he has an accident? or does it just not phase him haha


----------



## moter98

The #2 he has no reaction so I know that's gonna be a struggle, but when he goes pee pee he gets upset. He understands he should use the potty for that, just sometimes doesn't make it in time. Hopefully today will go even better

How are you ich? Still feeling sick?


----------



## lch28

aww i hope he gets the hang of it soon! im alright. not feeling sick much anymore.. trying not to worry about it lol.. just keep telling myself this pregnancy is different. How are you feeling??


----------



## moter98

Oh gosh I'm hoping so! I'm taking off mon and tues so I have four full days at home to tackle this potty training. 

I've been feelin great, then today not so great again. It's this wretched gas! So embarrassing. Seems like my tummy is always rumbling with it. Hope this passes soon....no pun intended lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm burping like a man right now so I completely understand the gas thing. It is even worse with the (eh hem) other end. My stomach is making all sorts of gurgles these days. Docs put me on reglan...they also told me ginger ale and peach juice helo.


----------



## moter98

I've been drinking ginger ale. Not helping. I feel bad for anyone in the near vicinity of me lol! I don't remember having this with ds. It's quite interesting to say the least. What is reglan?


----------



## Sweetz33

It is a wonderful anti nausea med. Zofran stops you up horribly and this is easy on the tummy. Ginger snaps are good too.


----------



## moter98

thanks, i'll try the ginger snaps. maybe that will help


----------



## lch28

if i eat a lot i don't get the nausea.. i stepped on the scale today and was in shock. i have gained 10 fricken pounds.. how terrible is that?!


----------



## moter98

I had to do that too when I felt sick! Now I'm just plain hungry all the time.the scale is not our friend for the coming months lol! I'm up 3.6 lbs so far. Since I've been feeling better I've been trying to eat better, meaning less starches. Doing a bit better thn before but I almost gave in today and stopped at A&W. Was so wanting a burger and fries. But I settled for a salad and made some fries for ds and then ate a few.


----------



## lch28

lol.. i don't know what is wrong with me. 10 pounds?!!??! thats how much i gained in 23 weeks with Sophia.. i mean last time i was really really sick and now i just wanna eat everything in sight. but 10 pounds? i am totally preparing for my dr to yell at me next week!


----------



## moter98

That's how I gained with ds and no one ever said anything to me about it. I gained 42 lbs total with him. It does make a huge difference when you are really hungry as opposed to sick/vomiting. I wouldn't worry about it. The hunger will level off a bit in the second trimester. Must be that this baby is really hungry!


----------



## lch28

lol!! it def has eased off since the beginning though. i am 10 weeks today! a prune!!


----------



## moter98

Yay! Happy 10 weeks.


----------



## moter98

Anddddd, we have poop in the potty yay!!! Wow, the grossest proud momma moment, lol!


----------



## lch28

awwwwwwwwww yay!!! congrats!! when i first pooped in the potty i got a polly pocket. haha do you know what those are?


----------



## moter98

Yeah! I had that too. They were so fun with the tiny little pieces


----------



## lch28

omg!!!!!!!!!! i wish they still had them! lol. even my brothers played with them :haha:


----------



## moter98

They don't have them anymore?!


----------



## lch28

wait i just looked it up. they do but i think the dolls are bigger (probably because they are so tiny such a choking hazard ) oh my.. if i have a girl.. how i will enjoy playing with those.. lol.:blush:


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for poop! Wow that sounds funny....as for Polly pockets my daughter has a ton of those...and I too have gained 3 lbs...it's all good (I think) haha


----------



## lch28

hahah yay!! 

so im secretly really scared about my appointment. ive heard that taking progesterone can cause a MMC cause if the baby dies you won't know about it cause the progesterone will stop you from mc... =[


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich everything is going to be perfect and beautiful!! I just know it!!


----------



## moter98

I bet everything is fine ich! Try not to worry. I think you would have had some sort of indication by now if there was anything wrong. Totally understand your worry though. I can't help but worry myself. I just try not to think about it too much anymore


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies.. i just will be very relieved to hear the hb on thursday.. wish my appt was on monday..


----------



## moter98

oh thursday already! that's great.  the time will pass and your scan day will be here before you know it. 

i just ate 3 pieces of a tombstone pizza and am stuffed, lol! I normally don't eat stuff like that, but buy them for my DH and once I saw that 4 meat pizza I just had to have some. Oh boy, this pregnancy hunger is insatiable.


----------



## lch28

im making hash browns and grilled cheese.. even though ive been feeling nauseous since yesterday ick.. lol i felt bad my fiancee came home with chinese last night. i was like im gonna have to pass babe..


----------



## moter98

Oh, yum to all! I want dk express now. No more nausea for me! Just plain hunger all the time.


----------



## lch28

omg im freaking out. i ate kielbasa for dinner =[ =[ =[ i didn't realize you shouldnt


----------



## moter98

Was it cooked well? Then it's fine. It's the listeria risk again. And you would know because you would get sick


----------



## lch28

yeah it was cooked fine.. lol.. i stopped worrying.


----------



## moter98

I ate some today at mongos. Yum


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies! Hop y'all are well...I stupidly spent too much time in sun a couple days ago and got lovely dehydration. I'm better now for the most part.

Speaking of food...you ladies having any issues with dairy?


----------



## lch28

hmm.. no im not but i have been craving a milkshake for some time now.. lol.. 
sorry about the dehydration. i was at our friends lake house yesterday and was sure to drink lots of water


----------



## moter98

No issues with dairy here, unless you count wanting a lot of it lol


----------



## lch28

oh yesterday was 10 weeks for you! happy 10 weeks!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Not so good day yesterday. Dh was being such a jerk because ds was whining and crying. Well guess what, he's two years old. What excuse do you have? You're a grown man!


----------



## lch28

aww no =[ i find that men get annoyed by that much more easy then women.. but id be annoyed by DH if i was you too. after all 2 is a pretty whiny age and getting annoyed doesn't help the situation. with my brother and his wife ( i have told you about her grr i hate her ) its the opposite.. she absolutely freaks if they keep whining .. she has a 1 year old and 4 year old jeez. my birthday is on saturday so so we are doing a family get together at the pool and bbqing and THANK GOD.. she has work all day and won't be here. i enjoy my time with my nephews much more when she is not there yelling at them all the time


----------



## moter98

Ds does it the worst when he hasn't had daddy time for awhile. When it's just him and I he's fine! A happy fun little boy. Of course he has his days, but mostly he's a good boy. Anyway, dh is gonna try to spend more time with him. At least the potty training is going well! He's really good about telling me now when he has to go. Still not completely there with the poo situation as he's having a hard time recognizing soon enough that he has to go, but we are getting there!


----------



## lch28

aww he sounds so cute lol. what is his name?? glad the potty training is going well! :thumbup:


----------



## lch28

so i have this crazy tendency to look up like.. half the stuff i eat to make sure its alright. anyway i downed a chocolate milk shake before . go to google it :dohh: and it says you shouldn't during pregnancy. ugh.. i swear i spend the same amount of time worrying about what i eat as i do eating..


----------



## moter98

his name is Aden. 
why not a chocolate milk shake? i drink a protein shake everyday as well as take 2 tbsp ground flaxseed. the ground flaxseed is controversial, but my dr is into natural foods and says its ok. for me the benefits outweigh the risks. (i suffered from chronic hemmorhoids for 5 years and this is the only think that keeps them away)


----------



## lch28

well you can have a chocolate milk shake with hard ice cream.. but i guess if its made with soft serve (which it was) its a listeria risk. again. omg. i feel like i can't eat anything lol! what do they say is wrong with flax seed?


----------



## moter98

Really? I didnt know that. I love soft serve ice cream and ate Lots of dq ice cream with ds. I have never heard this. With ds I cut out everything I knew about and literally did everything by the book. I was so anal about it, even my pregnant friends and family told me to relax. Even with all that, ds was still born with a birth defect. So I decided this time around I will be a bit more laid back. I'm really not worrying about it tbh. Of course I'm no eating seafood or anything but I'm just not driving myself crazy about what I should/shouldn't be doing. With the flaxseed- the oil form may cause preterm labor. The ground flax has not been found to cause this but some say not to use it anyway. It is a natural food and I strongly believe poses no risk. It's really up to the person if they want to take it. I literally need to take this to avoid daily pain of those hemorrhoid, otherwise I wouldn't take it at all. It tastes awful lol


----------



## lch28

yeah everyone keeps telling me to relax.. i am nuts about eating out also.. scared they won't cook the meat well or something.. lol. with sophia i was not like that. the only thing i didn't eat was deli meat and i did it grudgingly.. gosh what id do for a turkey sub right now.....


----------



## moter98

You can eat deli meat! Just heat it up first. That's what I do. Though I am guilty of eating it cold too. Sometimes the cravings just overtake me! The good news is that the chances of listeria on your meat are very slim. I've never actually heard of any recalls due to it. Id say it's pretty rare but is just a precaution to follow in pregnancy. Ive been eating subway a lot but getting the chicken instead. We seem to be the opposite! I worried like crazy with ds and now not and you the other way around. Though I can totally understand why you worry. You had a terrible experience.


----------



## lch28

lol eeek heated up !!! for some reason i think that would just ruin the sandwich.. hahha.. i dont know why. i guess because i always have.. turkey, american cheese, lettuce, tomato, oil and vinegar.. and warm meat just would not work with that. the cravings over take me too.. but never with the deli meat. i resist some how. except i did eat a taylor ham sandwich. you may not know what that is if your not from NJ lol. Maybe my experience is why i worry so much this time.. im not really sure. I guess i feel like i have so much running against me as it is and would be devastated if anything else got messed up ya know?


----------



## moter98

Yeah I only like it heated up with butter and cheese on it. And ham. Never heard of a Taylor sandwich.


----------



## lch28

its like a breakfast meat.. mm.. lol. i can't wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## moter98

I want dill pickle chips really bad. Gonna have to stop after work


----------



## lch28

i want ben and jerry's fish food ice cream. OH MY GOD. lol. have you heard of it


----------



## moter98

Fish food? Doesn't sound very appetizing. Heard of Ben and Jerry's buy not the fish food. What flavor is that?


----------



## lch28

haha its chocolate and marshmellow with little chocolates shaped like fish =]

appointment went awesome. got an ultrasound again =] she didn't bother with the doppler. scanners acting up again so will get it on asap.. cerclage scheduled for august 7th


----------



## moter98

Oh good! Yayyyyyyy! Can't wait to see the pic.

Had a bakery chocolate chip muffin today. Now I'm just trying not to eat the other 3 of the 4 pack today.............


----------



## lch28

lol! omg! i just had a banana chocolate chip muffin.. there is 5 left. uh oh =[


----------



## moter98

I was addicted to the strawberry cheesecake flavor with ds. I totally would have gotten some if they had any!


----------



## lch28

strawberry cheesecake muffins?? or ice cream lol


----------



## moter98

Muffins!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg omg omg...fish food ice cream is epic! Strawberry cheesecake muffins amazing!! Ketchup potato chips nomnomnomnom lol


----------



## moter98

So hungry now lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Me tooo my stomach is rumblinghaha!


----------



## moter98

What to have, what to have. Ice cream? Waffles? Cheeseburger? Pickles?


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm having a bagel with cream cheese


----------



## moter98

I fell asleep thinking about what to have lol!


----------



## lch28

UGH i fell asleep thinking about food too.. and i can't eat until 8 am. its so hard. i take my thyroid med at 7 am and it has to be on an empty stomach.. with a full glass of water. then you can't eat for an hour!! it takes all i have not to throw this pill up every morning.

i forgot to mention yesterday. my cervix is only 2 cm right now =[ =[ =[ and she said that it is kinda short but it doesn't matter because the baby is not heavy enough. but im really upset about it. now i feel like i have less chances of a successful cerclage. what if there is hardly enough cervix left to get the cerclage?? ugh..


----------



## moter98

That would be miserable! How can they tell a pregnant person to wait to eat! Stupid meds. :-(

That is short but you've had the sergury on your cervix right? You will naturally be shorter depending on how much they took off. With ds I always measured 2.7-3. The dr said he took very very little off as it was caught really early. They also look for any funneling or opening of the cervix. If they would see that, then that would be cause for concern. What the dr told me was the funneling was more important than the length. I'm assuming everything was ok there? I'm sure they would have told you of it wasn't. And they are right, it's too early for the baby to be putting any pressure on the cervix yet.


----------



## moter98

Ps, my dr told me its around 14-16 weeks that the pressure starts. He said that is when it would start shortening and funneling


----------



## lch28

yeah.. its closed no funneling.. guess i just have a short cervix to begin with.. i really don't know how much they took off i was pretty young.. now im completely relaxed about early MC and freaking out over my cervix just like i said :dohh: they said not to have sex beginning now until my surgery. then he said i can have sex until 36 weeks?!?! i thought he was crazy. lol.. i don't know how i feel about that. he said with the shirdokar compared to mcdonald it is fine since the stitch is so high up.. just not to have an orgasm.. which i guess is controllable because uh well my fiancee usually can finish first unless he takes a breather sorry tmi.. but no. i don't even wanna do that. 

i have lots of stuff coming up.

august 3rd 12 week scan
august 7th cerclage
august 16th follow up with dr / ultrasound / cervical check


----------



## moter98

I bet that it's just the length of your cervix now. The cervix does go high up when you are pregnant so I think it would be pretty hard to hit it. I have a tilted uterus so my cervix is always lower except in pregnancy. It pretty much sucks for me. Dh hits it a lot and wow does it hurt! You would def know if it was hit

Wow you have a busy August! I just have my very first appt with the dr in mid August


----------



## lch28

i hope so. i just can't believe how short my cervix is!! i think my fiancee has hit it before.. with sophia some times it would hurt if he was on top because he'd go in too far and owwwww!!


----------



## moter98

Really? Wow, that's never happened to me during prefnancy. But I'm always scared it will so I tense up and really don't enjoy it at all. It's only for dh I do it at all. I'd be perfectly happy to wait till baby is born. 
What did dr say about cervical length? Does it need to be a certain to put in the cerclage?


----------



## moter98

had another craving today. this time it was for D&K Express. i have never actually ordered anything from there before. Just taken bites of dh's when he brings it home. it's his favorite place to eat. so suddenly i want D&K really badly and of course dh says he'll bring some home. oh. my. gosh. i swear it was the best thing i've ever tasted lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

Im making empanadas....nomnomnomnom lol


----------



## moter98

who knew food could taste so good. sure didn't taste this good before!


----------



## lch28

OOOH empanadas!! what is d&k? like fast food?


finally got the u/s pic on the computer
here it is!!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

It's Chinese. Had the sesame beef. So good. Mmmm I want some more now. 

The pic is blurry but I can see a little something in there


----------



## lch28

i know its not very high quality lol my 12 week scan will be very clear tho!! 
chinese is my weakness..


----------



## moter98

You will have a whole album to fill with scan pics!

I'm not normally a Chinese addict, but I am now


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooo nice Ich!


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies just stopping by.. today is my birthday and i am at our friends lake house now


----------



## Sweetz33

Happy birthday ich!!!


----------



## moter98

Happy birthday ich!!!


----------



## lch28

thanks!!! had an awesome weekend/birthday. it was great. my fiancee got me a really sweet necklace for Sophia. its beautiful and it was such a nice present.


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww how sweet Ich!!


----------



## lch28

thanks =D now i am eating pasta salad and a cheese burger. such a late dinner and i was so hungry!!


----------



## lch28

so i just noticed some clear stuff on my nip and i squeezed and stuff came out!! that didnt happen until 19 weeks with Sophia.. how can it possibly be producing already??


----------



## Sweetz33

Dunno girl...damn I would kill for a cheeseburger...but alas no more dairy for me...makes me sick :(


----------



## lch28

really? are you lactose and tolerant? my fiancee is. he insists on eating dairy still though it sends him straight to the bathroom lol


----------



## moter98

glad your birthday went well ich. i had a half a cheeseburger yesterday. was so yummy. everything i eat it so yummy now lol! never enjoyed food more. 
wow, you're already producing colostrum. i've read of some women on here getting that same thing early on. with ds, i had none at all till he was born, then just little drops of it. i couldn't see how that little bit could fill him up. 

sweetz - no dairy?! that's no fun. :-( if you like milk, you could try almond or coconut milk. it's really good. they even have a chocolate flavor.


----------



## lch28

yesterday was 11 weeks for you! yay! i know i could not believe i am already producing it.. i noticed it with Sophia at 19 weeks. after she was born it was awful. for a week i literally had milk pouring out of me. it would leak all over and when i took off my sports bra/ace bandage combo to take a shower it would drip all the way down my knees. like a faucet. my doctor told me its a good thing.. that i produce a lot of milk. of course i did not see it that way at the time, i was just really mad about it


----------



## moter98

yep, i'm a lime! still haven't heard heartbeat on dopplar. really frustrating. just hoping everything is ok in there. really could use some confirmation!
i only bf for a little bit. never had that problem at all. i do have really, really small bbs though so maybe that has something to do with it. i just don't see how these little things could produce enough milk, lol! they also NEVER grew at all with ds. that was the one thing i was looking forward to. never happened. so far, same thing this time.


----------



## lch28

hmm maybe that has something to do with it.. my boobs are huge lol.. i actually hated them for a really long time. when i was 12 i was the ONLY one with boobs! it was the most embarrassing thing ever! i def resented my boobies. ugh and they blow up with pregnancy. i was a D cup by time i was 15 weeks with Sophia. i probably should be wearing a D right now.. the progesterone has made them blow up. but i am trying to avoid it for some reason.. lol..


----------



## moter98

i can't even imagine. i am an A cup. i could fit in the AA cup, but i need the padding in the A cup, lol! it used to really bother me and the boys would tease me when i was younger about it. you know, all the flat as board comments. but as i got older i accepted the way i am and got over it. i try to look at as i don't have back pain, sweat there, i can run without pain etc. and it hasn't seemed to matter in relationships. oh, the hardest part is finding shirts cause i never have anything to hold up those v-neck shirts or lowercut shirts. even if i get an xsmall. oh well.


----------



## lch28

people with big ones want smaller ones, people with small ones want bigger ones, i did when i was younger. i guess it doesn't really bother me now. i am so excited for my scan on friday!! not so much for my cerclage. im really nervous about it =[


----------



## moter98

i hope it all goes well! how are you feeling? my nausea is back in full force this week. can't sleep very well even because of it. :( i thought it was gone for good, but nope.


----------



## lch28

im feeling fine lol.. this pregnancy is soo different. i don't feel sick much anymore.. only sometimes. im just really tired and emotional!! i cry all the time! i hope you feel better soon.. it should ease up in a week or so.


----------



## moter98

i hope so. keep telling myself just one more week. hoping in week 12 is when it lets up. if not, i'm gonna start to go crazy i think! i'm just miserable this week. and of course ds picks this week to be his crabbiest self. grrrrrr


----------



## lch28

awww =[ yeah its really awful.. i was miserable for the first 12 weeks with sophia. one day i woke up and was like.. wait a minute.. oh my god.. i don't feel sick!


----------



## moter98

oh i hope that happens to me! i want to feel better so badly.


----------



## lch28

im sure it will. you'll feel better soon =] was today any better? i am soo excited for my scan tomorrow i know i wont be able to sleep lol


----------



## moter98

Eek! Scan day. I want to see pics!!

Last night my stomach actually settled down and I was able to sleep two hours at a time. What a difference it makes. I feel halfway human today lol! Hoping it just keeps getting better from here. After 5 1/2 weeks of this I'm more than ready to feel good again


----------



## lch28

im so glad you are feeling better !

i will post a pic later.. i have a mental block about the scanner and need my fiances help lol!!!!!!! anyway it went amazing. finally got to hear the hb, 159 bpm.. guessing its a girl.. with sophia they told me she was a girl at 12 weeks. so i asked the u/s tech if she could tell. so she goes " i can but im not allowed to tell you anymore." lol pooey. i have another scan at 16 weeks (cervical length and they'll check the gender) plus the 20 week scan..

cerclage on tuesday =[ im scared.

also babe is measuring 5 days ahead??? do you think thats weird?! like first i was one day behind. now im 5 days ahead. and im sure i didn't ovulate 5 days sooner...


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh Motor I feel your pain...I woke up dry heaving this morning...have been heaving and/or puking for 3 days now. I was fine for a bit over a week then it came back with a vengeance! 

Ich....YAY for SCAN!!


----------



## moter98

Hmmm, why is she not allowed to tell? Would drive me crazy!!!! I didn't know they could tell so soon. Hope the cerclage goes really well. 5 days ahead sounds normal. It's not an exact science and all babies grow at a different rate. I wouldnt think anything of it unless it was literally weeks difference.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> Ugh Motor I feel your pain...I woke up dry heaving this morning...have been heaving and/or puking for 3 days now. I was fine for a bit over a week then it came back with a vengeance!
> 
> Ich....YAY for SCAN!!

Oh sounds awful! I have not yet thrown up, but let me tell you. If it would make me feel better I would gladly throw up everyday. I've heard though that for most it doesn't even make you feel better.


----------



## Sweetz33

It only made me feel better once. I had gulped down some ice water bc it was super hot out and I was dying of thirst...BAD IDEA!!! DO NOT DO THIS!!! haha Not even a minute later I was head first in the kitchen sink...apparently ms + ice cold liquids consumed fast = immediate hurling. Ugh...


----------



## lch28

ive thrown up twice this week.. =\ its weird. i feel totally fine all day except for from 7-9 am. i guess they aren't supposed to tell you until 16-20 weeks in case they are wrong?? like what am i gonna do sue them lol?!??! it did drive me crazy. i was just like.. omg she knows. and she wont. tell me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> It only made me feel better once. I had gulped down some ice water bc it was super hot out and I was dying of thirst...BAD IDEA!!! DO NOT DO THIS!!! haha Not even a minute later I was head first in the kitchen sink...apparently ms + ice cold liquids consumed fast = immediate hurling. Ugh...

Lol! Sounds funny the way you described it though. Of course not when it's happening to you, but oh what a story to tell your little one!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> ive thrown up twice this week.. =\ its weird. i feel totally fine all day except for from 7-9 am. i guess they aren't supposed to tell you until 16-20 weeks in case they are wrong?? like what am i gonna do sue them lol?!??! it did drive me crazy. i was just like.. omg she knows. and she wont. tell me!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh I see. I bet someone has sued a clinic for that very reason. People sue for everything these days


----------



## Sweetz33

I wouldn't sue over that I would be like whoops! LOL!


----------



## lch28

i don't even understand how you can sue for that lol.. oh well. 4 weeks should fly by for me. my cerclage is on tuesday, then an appointment with my dr on august 16th, then 2 weeks later ill find out the gender :happydance: that will be my 4th ultrasound!


----------



## Sweetz33

Busy Bee Ich!!


----------



## moter98

I don't find out till oct 3rd. I'm fine with that. I need the time to prepare in case there is any bad news.


----------



## moter98

So I totally just pigged out, lol! breadsticks, cheesesticks and hash rounds. :dohh: back on track tomorrow. but at least i'm finally full!


----------



## lch28

haaha i ate chicken nuggets for dinner!! 

im sure there wont be bad news :hugs:


----------



## moter98

I just want the weirdest things to eat lately. Hopefully I can get back to eating better when the nausea goes away. For some reason greasy and "bad" foods help with the nausea. 

Yeah, I'm sure. But just in case I am preparing myself. Just don't want to be blindsided again. It really was awful. An embarrassing. Everyone was staring at me as I left cause I couldn't stop crying. I just hate how they give you bad news and then send you on your way. But dh will be with me this time so either way I should be able to handle it better


----------



## lch28

aww that must have been awful :hugs: im glad it all worked out though!! i think the whole building heard me crying when my dr said i was in labor. 

here are my scans!! any gender guess lol
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 3









scan0002.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 3









scan 0005.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! So much detail!! Makes me want a scan really bad lol! So exciting

Me and my scale are not getting along today. But I at least worked out this morning. Haven't felt well enough to do that for a couple weeks I think


----------



## lch28

thats great! im scared to work out or do anything lol except for swim. im soo scared to put strain on my cervix. especially now. im terrified ill go for my stitch on tuesday and hell be like there isn't any left to work with =[ =[


----------



## moter98

I totally get ya. I wouldnt workout either in that situation


----------



## lch28

and now that im measuring 5 days ahead i could be 13 weeks instead of 12 when i get it done


----------



## moter98

Can't wait for you to get it done so you can finally relax just a little bit. All this must be so stressful


----------



## lch28

i have a terrible feeling ill be more stressed after lol!! not to mention ill bleed for like 5 days and thatll really freak me out. the doctor had to show me a list of risks legally and oh my. it just scared me. he said hes done over 150 cerclages all succesful but still. i think ill truly relax once i pass 24 weeks. only 12 weeks to go!! and the first 12 flew by so hoping its the same. don't you feel like it was yesterday we got our bfps???


----------



## moter98

That would freak me out too! 

Yes and no. It's gone by fast yet slow cause I have felt so badly. Ready to start feeling well again!


----------



## lch28

feeling any better yet? happy 12 weeks! i feel better today. the last few days i felt awful.


----------



## moter98

Thanks! We're plums now!! Yeah feeling better. Sleeping so much better which makes a huge difference. And the nausea hasn't been 24/7 the last couple days. Hoping this means I'm on my way to feeling good again. 
Your cerclage is tomorrow?


----------



## lch28

yeah .. =[ im so nervous i can hardly think. im not even sure what im so nervous about. the complications? the bleeding for 7 days after? i don't know. the worst part is my fiancee can't go =[ =[ one of his workers royally screwed one of the houses they are working on. the owner demanded that he goes tomorrow to deal with it or they are going to fire them and sue. we just cant afford that happening to the business. i understand. i guess.. my moms going with me. which is fine.. shes just always such a worry wart and shell probably make me freak out even more.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah y'all are plums!!! I'm almost there!! Still a razz beryl!hehe....


----------



## moter98

Well I hope all goes well tomorrow ich.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz, your a raspberry yay!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe Ty....forgot...what comes after razz berry? Olive? Lol


----------



## moter98

Can't remember


----------



## Sweetz33

I know prune is 10 weeks....so I will be a prune wheni first hear the heartbeat hehe how appropriate since I have to drink prune juice to *eh-hem* go...lol


----------



## moter98

Lol!


----------



## lch28

thanks so much for all your support =] i am home and in bed. Procedure went good.. didn't feel a thing.. except for the epidural =[ that hurt. took about 30 mins.. then i had to lay in the hopsital for 4 hours until i could feel my legs/use the bathroom. Dr used the doppler after the procedure so i heard the hb. i am having some bleeding and even though i have been told to expect it its a scary sight.. however my dr said the bleeding during the procedure was very minimal and he has seen much more.


----------



## moter98

Glad that all went well ich! Are you on bed rest for a time? When is your next scan? So glad you got to hear hb. Hope the bleeding goes away very quickly!


----------



## lch28

thanks! i am just on bed rest for today .. then he said to take it easy (no heavy lifting, no bending over, dont stay on feet or walking for an hour, no swimming, etc) until i see him next week. August 16th is my next appointment to check my cervix is healing well and hear the hb. Then i have my sixteen week scan august 30th. on the IC thread here a lot of ladies were surprised to hear im not on bed rest for longer. i noticed bed rest is more common in the UK then here. My dr said its fine to go back to work tomorrow since i am at a desk all day. i trust him but my boss said to take whatever i need so im thinking the rest of the week would be nice lol.


----------



## moter98

i say take the rest of the week off. i'm sure it would make you feel better to be able to take it easy all week. i think i would do the same thing. just get a lot of rest and let your body heal. you have a busy month! my very first dr's appt. is next tues. i wonder if he will try to hear the hb. i will be 13+1 when i go. would be nice if he could find it!
my heartburn has been so bad tonight i felt like throwing up. i quick drank a half glass of milk and some toast. hope it helps. i am also taking zantac and tums. i'm tempted to get a prescription for it, but those are class c meds and i told myself i would only take class b meds this time cause of ds birth defect. i know it probably wasn't cause of the heartburn meds i took as many women take them with no birth defects, but......i just can't get the thought out of my head. 
picked up our new SUV today. oh my gosh i love it! it's a big change from my car.


----------



## lch28

he should be able to hear the hb by then. my dr found it today with the doppler and it was a really old one lol from the surgery center. ive never gotten heart burn from pregnancy. that must stink =\ is there any research about the meds and birth defdect? glad you got a new car. i just got a new car in February. 2011 volkswagen jetta =D


----------



## moter98

no, there is no known cause of clubfoot except for 25% of cases its hereditary. they are still doing studies to try to find the cause. one recent study has shown a very possible chromosome that could cause it, so it is leaning more towards chromosomal but hasn't been proven yet. 
i've had heartburn all my life, but when not pregnant i can take the right meds to control it. though i do get flare ups every month or two. it's awful when pregnant. it's daily and constant and i can't take the good stuff for it! or i won't let myself anyway. i'm gonna talk to the dr about it and see what he thinks. 
we got a 2012 gmc acadia. it is really, really nice lol.


----------



## lch28

oooh! i love new cars lol! that stinks about the heart burn.. i dont think i even know what it feels like. this pregnancy has been very easy symptom wise.


----------



## moter98

You are so lucky! DH has no idea what heartburn is either. And he eats tons of greasy, high fat and spicy foods. So not fair


----------



## lch28

what does it feel like ? lol you prob cant explain it. stupid question :dohh:


----------



## moter98

Burning in my throat and stomach. Just breathing burns. And it also makes me feel nauseous. And just a general upset stomach. Don't sleep more than an hour or two at a time cause it wakes me up. It's awful


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey Motor!! It's an OLIVE! Lol hehehe yay! Happy olive day for meeeeee!! Haha!!


----------



## moter98

Your an olive Sweetz! Congrats :)


----------



## lch28

happy 9 weeks !!

motor that sounds awful =[ really stinks. are all the meds for heartburn a no no in pregnancy?


----------



## moter98

Zantac and tums are ok but doing nothing. I emailed my dr this morning. We have this cool my chart online website that we can login into to get test results and send messages to the dr. He's already messages me back saying Prevacid is ok to take. I'm going to try that and hope it works! That's what I was taking to control it prepregnancy so I have high hopes!!


----------



## lch28

omg thats so cool lol! i wish i had that. my doctor called me before to see how i am. i really like how he calls personally instead of the nurses. i hope the prevacid works for you =]


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Now that's first rate service! 
I'm hoping so too. Im getting desperate


----------



## lch28

my fiancee is pissing me off again. he went on a rant yesterday about how i wont even have sex with him blah blah. UM HELLO!!?? i cant. duh. and then hes all mad because i wouldn't give him oral the past 2 days.. okay when i had my cerclage i was sleeping all day afterwards. and yesterday i was crampy. sometimes i think it is ALL he thinks about.


----------



## moter98

Oh. Wow. Talk about selfish! You just had a procedure done!! It's beyond me how men's minds work. 
My poor dh has not gotten much attention lately. With me feeling so crappy all the time and sleeping by 8 every night, plus he's working most the time, he's been pretty neglected.


----------



## Sweetz33

Men...that's all I'm gunna say...


----------



## lch28

i wish my fiancee understood though and it really pisses me off. i work all day. im exhausted im tired i still have MS.. and the only thing on his mind is letting one off. sorry for the crude talk lol =[


----------



## moter98

My dh is the same way.he could care less if im throwing up, he would still try to get some lol


----------



## lch28

its insane! and im sorry.. but hes not an 18 year old boy and bj's take A LONG FRIGGEN TIME!!


----------



## moter98

He's obviously not married yet to expect that all the time, lol! once baby is here, he's gonna have a rude awakening. You seriously have to "schedule" time.


----------



## lch28

yeah hes gonna freak out. ugh. sometimes i don't even see us getting married...


----------



## moter98

You never know. He may surprise you.


----------



## lch28

maybe. im in no rush to get married. i didnt even set a date yet. we were planning on getting married sometime around when Sophia was 1. Now I want to wait until this baby is 1 also. i don't want to get married pregnant lol i can't even go up stairs. and i dont think ill be into planning a wedding right when the baby is born.


----------



## moter98

Yeah. Probably around 3 months you will be ready to start the planning. That's when things died down for me with ds. He started sleeping 8 hours at a time by then.


----------



## lch28

im freaking out!!!! my doc has always told me to clean out the progesterone cream before my next use. (it turns to clumps gross) so on tuesday and wednesday i was too scared to put my fingers up there. i did today. AND............ i felt two strings. WHAT THE?!!? first i thought it was dried up crinone. then i realized it was most likely the stitch and decided to most def not pull. but why why why would he leave them so long???!? ugh!!!!!!! i dont even know if thats normal! i am calling tomorrow


----------



## moter98

You should call and ask for sure. I dont know anything about the procedure but that would freak me out too


----------



## lch28

soo i called my dr about the strings. he was in L&D so i talked to the nurse. She yelled at me for putting my fingers up there =[ =[ and said yes they are supposed to be there. now im freaked out i messed something up or possibly risked an infection


----------



## moter98

did you explain about the progesterone? how the heck are you supposed to avoid it if you still need to use the progesterone? i'm sure you washed your hands right? i wouldn't worry too much about infection. we have a built in "self cleaning oven" down there. at least you know they didnt forget to cut the strings or something


----------



## lch28

yes i washed my hands.. idk how the hell im supposed to not clean it out?? it will end up clogging me up so much i wont be able to even get the applicator in! im going to ask him on thursday. needless to say i am actually looking forward to switching to progesterone shots and getting shot in the butt instead of putting things up there. =[ im just really upset now. i didnt even touch my cervix. i felt the strings and stopped right away.


----------



## moter98

maybe you should call and request the shots now? i don't see how it can be avoided since the progesterone needs to be cleared out. maybe just ask the dr what you should do now.


----------



## moter98

hey, you are a peach! happy 13 weeks. :)


----------



## lch28

thanks! well they close at 3 on weekends.. and apparently you don't qualify for the shots until 15 weeks. They have to do all this stuff to get your insurance to cover it and to get the company to allow you to have it. it kinda sucked. i had to send them Sophia's death certificate with cause of death and a letter from the hospital saying what happened and stuff. it was stupid. all to find out they are most likely only gonna cover 30% of it. dont even know how much ill be paying yet


----------



## moter98

what?! why in the world would they only cover 30%? do you have group insurance? 

i suppose it can wait till you see your dr next then. you would think they would have mentioned something about the progesterone after you had the procedure if it were problem


----------



## lch28

he said to still use it. i didn't even ask about cleaning it out.. stupid. most insurance companies don't cover all of the p17 shots because they are still doing studies on it and its not exactly "proven" to help. also they will be less likely to cover it if your cervix isn't already shortening etc


----------



## moter98

oh.i see


----------



## lch28

soo i guess ill just let it build up.. gross.. there is gonna be TONS of that stuff in there at my next appointment.


----------



## moter98

Is it ok for it to build up?


----------



## moter98

How are you doing ich? Feeling any pain anymore?

Now that I've got my heartburn under control it seems gas has replaced it. Grrrr
If its not one thing it's another


----------



## moter98

i finally heard babies heartbeat on my dopplar! i just feel such relief, and excitement!!


----------



## lch28

yay! that is great!! happy 13 weeks!!

i am really sick =[ i have a sore throat, headache, really runny nose, and body aches. ugh =[ i threw up today too. i havent in a while. now im scared i have a infection from the cerclage


----------



## moter98

An infection wouldn't cause a cold would it? I would think it would be having odd discharge. You could have gotten sick because your body is working on healing the cerclage area right now.


----------



## lch28

yeah. that is probably it. i was with my cousins daughter yesterday and she had a cold =[


----------



## moter98

I bet your immune system is just a little down right now. Hope you feel better soon. 
I'm still feeling awful. This weekend was the worst. I don't even think its ms. It's just horrible horrible gas and a little heartburn. It's so bad it makes me feel like I have to throw up. Today is better than the last 3 days so I'm hoping it will just keep getting better. It would be nice to get a break from feeling like crap! Come on, it's been 7 weeks!!


----------



## lch28

i know what you mean . ive been feeling okay but this cold or whatever it is is really getting me down..


----------



## lch28

heyy. i went to my dr appt today.. my cervix is looking great :happydance: here is my scan.. look at the babies lil legs!!
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

oh wow! yep, that's a baby in there. :)


had my appt too. no scan but got to hear the hb. it was at 166. dr said maybe it's a girl.


----------



## lch28

oooh maybe! sophias hb was 167!


----------



## moter98

Ds's was high too but he's a boy lol! Was so great to hear it.


----------



## lch28

what was DS? the babys is around 155 now. i think it was either 157 or 159. so i was thinking girl


----------



## moter98

His was in the 160's then a little later on was in the 150's. I thought he was a girl all the way up to the 20 week scan. Called him she and everything, lol! Poor guy


----------



## moter98

And the chinese gender predictor thin said he was a girl too. Wrong!


----------



## lch28

my chinese predictor says girl. what does your say??

what kind of doppler do you have? i really want to get one but i know ill become obsessed.


----------



## moter98

Mine says girl this time too. I do think it's a girl just based on how sick I've been but I'm not getting my heart set on any gender till I have my scan.
I got the sonoline b dopplar. It's great! Tells you heartrate and everything. I used a dopplar every night with ds. Just made me feel better knowing he was ok.


----------



## lch28

i think im going to order it. it will probably drive me nuts


----------



## lch28

=[ yesterday i had a sip of my fiancees juice and i just realized it wasn't pasteurized. really freaking out now


----------



## moter98

Stop worrying! It was only a sip. Everything is fine. You poor girl. You are not harming your baby!


----------



## lch28

i don't know what is wrong with me. i want to just enjoy my pregnancy so bad. and everything i eat i worry about. I wouldn't even eat a hot dog at a bbq the other day!


----------



## moter98

i totally get why you are so worried. but, you know you can eat cooked hot dogs. it's just cold that you shouldn't eat them. i worried just like you with ds. i can't explain why, but i just don't feel as worried this time. and talking to the dr yesterday made me feel pretty good about this pregnancy. he is very reassuring. he doesn't even think i need any cervical length checks. so i'm just gonna let it all be and try to enjoy this time as much as i can!it was such a long hard road to get here for me i don't want to spend more time worrying. i worried for a year while ttc!


----------



## lch28

its just a combination of things. im scared something else will go wrong other then my cervix. im scared my cerclage will fail. idk =[ my dr even told me 10 times we could have sex and im still scared


----------



## moter98

i would be too in your situation! it's totally normal to feel that way!! you are almost 14 weeks already. no more worries about progesterone at least


----------



## lch28

i know!! im stopping it in 2 weeks though i know that will worry me..


----------



## moter98

you shouldn't worry. by now your placenta has well taken over progesterone production


----------



## lch28

yeah and by fifteen weeks it should be fine lol

i swear ive been feeling flutters


----------



## moter98

Oh wow!


----------



## lch28

i dont know if im imagining it lol.. my friend says she felt it at 7 weeks. (she is out of her mind.. lol.. that cant be possible)

i am a lemon!


----------



## moter98

Yay for lemon! Yeah, it's impossible to feel it at 7 weeks. Was most likely just indigestion.


----------



## lch28

lol! that's what i said but she got offended. oops. ive been reading about stitch removal and i am already scared lol!! some people say it was just uncomfortable.. but with the stitch i have it often gets embedded into your cervix.. and ive read that is more painful then labor. if that happens i will be begging for a spinal..


----------



## moter98

Do they numb the area or anything for the removal? I would hope so!


----------



## lch28

only if its embedded. if its not they just snip and pull. its supposed to be uncomfortable but not painful


----------



## moter98

oh! i hope it comes away just fine. stay off of google!!! you will only scare yourself unnecesarily!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

lol!! it was on the IC thread in gestational complications. but i do google almost every day. *sigh* today i am exhausted. my SIL got open heart surgery (she has had it 5 times , the first one she was 9 months old poor thing) so they are at the hospital and i agreed to have my nephews over and they are spending the night. Well - they came at 5 am and i am in serious need of a nap.. i cant pick up the 18 month old and he is not a happy camper. the 4 year old is mad at his younger brother for "following" him around. lol.


----------



## moter98

sounds busy over there! try to remember too that you will find a lot of posts of things that went wrong. people tend to post when something happens, not when all goes well. remember that complications are pretty rare so try to take those posts with a grain of salt. i can't think of one post i made that was about how everything went well/right, lol!


----------



## lch28

hahha your so right!


----------



## moter98

Still feeling so icky! Hope next week will be better. I never imagined I would be sick for this long. The dr said it will go away soon. Hope so


----------



## lch28

really? you are still sick? im sorry that must stink. i stopped feeling sick with Sophia at 12 weeks. I cant believe you are 13 weeks and still sick =[


----------



## Sweetz33

Sorry your still sick motor.....I'm right there with ya though.


----------



## moter98

it is awful! though at the moment i feel fine. i hope it goes away for today. i have to go to my cousins bachelorette party today, which starts off with a 3 hour dinner cruise. really hoping for calm waters


----------



## lch28

oh wow sounds like fun.. i hope the nausea stays away so you can enjoy yourself!


----------



## Sweetz33

Motor i have noticed ratting small snacks like ritz crackers when I feel nauseous helps. I also eat small meals throughout the day. Nothing too heavy. I also got a prescription for reglan finally...I was loosing weight and that isn't good.


----------



## Sweetz33

Eating not ratting...good lord this auto correct lol


----------



## moter98

Yeah I eat every 1-2 hours. So far today I feel fine! Please please please let the nausea stay away just for today! The bachelorette is also an hour an a half away


----------



## Sweetz33

Take crackers and ginger snaps. Both are awesome for nausea. Oh and sprite. I also heard, if you like it, peach juice is very good for settling an upset stomach. Works for me! Have fun!!


----------



## moter98

hmmm, i don't have ginger snaps but i have ginger thins. i'll bring some of those. i've already got crackers and a juice box in my purse lol! it's really weird, but i find that if i don't eat something every 1-2 hours i get low blood sugar and start feeling weak/dizzy/sweating etc. i hope this doesn't mean i'm developing some sort of diabetic issue.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm the same way. I'll ask my doctor when I go on Wednesday and see what he says.


----------



## moter98

Oh really?! I feel better not being the only one. Let me know what the dr says. I never had this with ds. It's really weird. Last week I had eaten sausage links, hashbrowns and scrambled eggs and it still happened just an hour and a half later. How the heck could my blood sugar dip so low after eating all that? Makes no sense


----------



## Sweetz33

I have no clue...it makes no sense to me too. I'm suffering from horrible migraines and I only get those when I either dehydrated or low bs. I don't think it helped me any that Im hypoglycemic to begin with.


----------



## moter98

Oh yeah that makes sense for you then! I'm not though I have had this happen to me now and then when I let myself get really really hungry. Just odd that I'm eating often enough and it happens so soon


----------



## Sweetz33

I just had a bowl of apple cinnamon oatmeal a half hour ago and I already feel the dizziness, headache and exhaustion hitting...so you are not alone.


----------



## moter98

Mmmm, now I want some of that!
I hope you feel better soon. Not too long to go yet till its over with hopefully


----------



## Sweetz33

I hope not too much longer!! The oatmeal is one of the few things that gets rid of the nausea. You can get a big box of it at Walmart...but make sure to get Quaker brand....the other kinds taste awful!!


----------



## moter98

I just bought a box today cause ds loves it but I got the fruit and cream kind


----------



## Sweetz33

That sound work!


----------



## moter98

well, had a great day yesterday. 3 hours on a boat and didn't feel sick! was so nice to get out and about on my own and be feeling good. took ds to the parade today too. it was so much fun watching him wave at all the floats and pick up candy. he wasn't interested in eating as he really doesn't know what any of it is except for the suckers. he just picked it all up and transferred it from cup to cup. SO much fun! he was just so darn cute.


----------



## Sweetz33

Awww awesome!! Glad you didn't get sick and the ds had fun!! Kids are so cute sometimes!!!


----------



## lch28

awesome glad u felt good


----------



## lch28

we decided on a girl name - Ava. I love it!! no idea for boy names


----------



## moter98

love it!!!
we have decided on Faith since we were pregnant with DS. no idea on boys names. i like Alex but dh doesn't and refuses to come up with any because he insists it's a girl


----------



## Sweetz33

My boy name is Xander Cole...no girl name picked yet


----------



## lch28

omg my fiancee does the same thing lol im like how about boy names and hes like ITS A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

haha! i'd like to have a boy name picked out too, but getting nowhere there...grrrr


sweetz, i like that name too!


----------



## lch28

my cousins name is Xander! well hes not really my blood cousin but oh well lol..

motor i am getting no where with the boy names either.. i think my fiancee has his heart set on a girl cause of Sophia and all.. he was very ready to have a baby girl.. for me either / or is perfectly fine.. i will not be dissapointed in any way. i think if its a boy he will be excited eventually lol..


----------



## Sweetz33

The girl name will be a fight bc he wants to pick it, but I'm not having some super spanishy name...nope...no way....if I don't like it, it's not happening lol


----------



## moter98

It's hard agreeing on names!


----------



## Sweetz33

My rule is I'm doing all the work, I have the final say haha


----------



## moter98

Dh says the name has to be on the shorter side and preferrably two syllables or less, and nothing unique or way out of the ordinary. Oh, and I have to come up with all the name options and he just gets to veto, veto, veto!


----------



## lch28

hahaha omg i hate that. my fiancee wont choose any but says no to everything i choose. except Ava. I have a feeling this one is a boy though


----------



## moter98

I have been feeling better since Saturday! It's so great not feeling sick 24/7. I will forever appreciate feeling normal.


----------



## lch28

lol that's awesome. i was so happy when i felt better with Sophia. I really never felt sick this time :shrug:


----------



## moter98

That's how I felt with ds. Just had really bad heartburn with him. 
It really is true that each pregnancy is different.


----------



## lch28

i know! its crazy. i never have had heart burn my whole life lol! is yours better? 

gender scan is in 9 days!!!!


----------



## moter98

Yes it's much better for now. I don't expect it to get bad again till 3rd tri. I think I'm in the glorious feel good 2nd tri, lol! A much needed break.

Just 9 days?! I'm guessing boy.

I have 6 more weeks yet to wait.


----------



## lch28

well its a cervical length check but she said she'll tell me the gender if the baby is in a good position..

i think boy too lol!!


----------



## moter98

You may have to come up with a boy name!


----------



## lch28

ugh!!! ill be happy with either gender but now Ava has grown on me lol.. we shall see.. i cant think of any boy names i like.. except Anthony. But i would freak if people called him Tony and my fiancee hates it soo =[


----------



## moter98

I'm in the same boat. Only like Alex and dh vetoed. I have to admit I haven't really spent a ton of time looking for boy names. I'm waiting till after my scan. Then if it's a boy I'll get out my baby names book.


----------



## lch28

do you have any feeling of the gender??

i have felt boy since the beginning. With Sophia i knew she was a girl ASAP too lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I want a boy but have a feeling I'm having another girl. Either way I'm happy!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> do you have any feeling of the gender??
> 
> i have felt boy since the beginning. With Sophia i knew she was a girl ASAP too lol

I think girl only because of how sick I've been. I read that ms is more prominent with girls. Can't wait to find out, and more inportantly, if everything is normal with baby. Im pretty worried about this but trying not to think about it too much


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> I want a boy but have a feeling I'm having another girl. Either way I'm happy!

If its a girl you will just have to try again for a boy :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh sweety I'm pretty sure I'm done after this one haha!! I say girl bc of the ms as well. I didn't have it nearly this bad with the other 2 girls so no idea. They say boy give beauty girls steal it away....and well I feel like an acne covered beached whale that is constantly in the bathroom....so I'm thinking girl lol


----------



## moter98

I had very bad skin and horribly dry hair with ds. But no ms at all.


----------



## moter98

I'm bleeding. At the ER now


----------



## lch28

oh no, please keep me posted honey.. you are in my thoughts and prayers. i hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Just had a scan. Saw baby and heartbeat at 156. Tech thinks all looks fine. Just waiting for dr to review the scan pics. And it is a boy. Tech had no explanation for the bleeding. Hope dr comes with good news too


----------



## lch28

aww well congrats on team blue.. im sorry your going through this.. is your cervix closed?? are you cramping? how much bleeding is it? i have def read of random bleeding during pregnancy and all being well. thank god the baby is okay :hugs:


----------



## moter98

It was a small clot and pink spotting. It has stopped now. No cramps no pain. They have no explanation other than this happens sometimes. Now I'm very nervous and scared about this prefnancy. Won't see my regular dr for 2 weeks almost. I have many questions but I don't think I will get answers. Just can't figure out how there is no explanation


----------



## lch28

can you possibly call and explain what happened and see him sooner? also i know i already asked but did they check your cervix??


----------



## moter98

Yes she said no funneling an it measures about 4cm. Uterus baby and placenta all look fine too. My dr already knows. They called him cause he is at the hospital tonight delivering.


----------



## lch28

oh .. i wish he could have been able to see you tonight.. it totally sounds like everything is fine but i understand your worrying.. 4cm is great so clearly it has nothing to do with ptl and the baby is fine.. it could juts be unexplained bleeding.. maybe you had a little cyst?? i wish you could get some piece of mind . bleeding is the worst sight ...


----------



## moter98

There is just no explanation. Happy yet scared at the same time. I had really stopped worrying since I made it to 2nd tri. Now the worry is back in full force.


----------



## lch28

:hugs: thats really hard. im so sorry. i mean if your dr doesn't want to see you sooner im guessing hes not concerned but it would be nice if you could see him .. how do you feel about having a baby boy??


----------



## moter98

Just went to the bathroom and had little tiny clots like really really small and a bit of pink spotting. All this when I wiped. I just don't know what to think. How can this be nothing?
I'm thrilled for a boy, just want a healthy baby, which is not guaranteed at this point. So worried


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh no!! Just saw this motor! You are in my thoughts and prayers. I say call your doc and explain your concern maybe you can get in sooner! Congrats on team blue!


----------



## lch28

oh no =[ im sorry... i wish they would have let you stay for observation.. does your doctor have an on call phone service you can call after hours?


----------



## moter98

There is a nurseline to call but at this point don't see how it will do any good. They cannot stop anything from happening until after 20 weeks so I basically just have to wait and see what happens. I will call my dr on Monday though if it continues and try to get in sooner. If it gets worse and or I have pain I will probably go back to ER


----------



## Sweetz33

moter98 said:


> There is a nurseline to call but at this point don't see how it will do any good. They cannot stop anything from happening until after 20 weeks so I basically just have to wait and see what happens. I will call my dr on Monday though if it continues and try to get in sooner. If it gets worse and or I have pain I will probably go back to ER

Hugs!! You are in my prayers sweetheart!!:hugs: v_v


----------



## lch28

im sorry =[ the good thing is your cervix is closed. theres no way it can be ptl with a cervix of 4cm. and the baby is well.. so i am thinking that it is just something else.. im so sorry. i know this doesn't make you feel better.


----------



## lch28

hey i just texted a friend of mine i had a vague memory of this happening too.. she was 16 weeks and sneezed and a gush of bright red blood came out with clots. she went to the ER and all was well with the baby but the dr told her to go on bed rest and pelvic rest until the bleeding stopped. maybe you should just take it easy. she has a healthy 9 month old now.


----------



## moter98

Thanks girls! I'm really hoping its just some fluke thing. Only time will tell. Now I will be on pins and needles all the time. And now I kinda know how you feel Ich. It is awful!


----------



## moter98

Gonna take it easy all day tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------



## lch28

yeah take it easy.. im sure all is well.. did you bd recently ? maybe that caused some irritation to your cervix..


----------



## moter98

Three days ago. Couldn't be that. But there has to be a reason! You don't just bleed for no reason, especially after the first tri it's abnormal. I have a very bad feeling about this.


----------



## lch28

=[ i understand.. but think about it. it cant be anything to do with going into early labor or problems with your cervix because it was closed and at a perfect length. it cant be a MMC because the baby is fine. it just has to be one of those things.. i know its so hard and i cant imagine how id feel right now.


----------



## Sweetz33

I found this....Hope it helps...

https://www.livestrong.com/article/84366-signs-worry-weeks-pregnant/

It says that pink or brown spotting isn't something to be really concerned about but bright red is. 

Also read "if it is accompanied (the bright red) bleeding (being most common), cramping, backache and stomach pains." then it is a possible miscarriage. It also said "Women commonly say that they no longer &#8216;feel pregnant&#8217; when they have miscarried and are bleeding. The signs of pregnancy disappear, no more nausea, sore breasts of bloated tummy. If you are bleeding but still feel pregnant then the chances are very good that the bleeding is just a scare and the little one is hanging on in there." 

Stay positive girl, you know we are staying positive for you!

:hugs:


----------



## moter98

No more bleeding so far. It's 1am and of course i can't sleep. Googled too much. Of course most the posts are bad outcomes. Most of them say they went on to bleed more weeks later and then lost the baby. I knew I shouldn't have googled but just couldn't resist.


----------



## tekkitten

Google is baaaad. Sometimes it can get you into a bad headspace.

Try and stay positive, I'll be sending some mental hugs and positive thoughts your way <3


----------



## moter98

Thank you: :) yes, google is very bad. Just can't seem to help myself.


----------



## Sweetz33

Google da debil!


----------



## tekkitten

I totally understand, it's like a compulsion with me sometimes! I was just on a google rampage myself, for different reasons.

I agree with the others, just take it easy until you are able to see your doctor. When will you be able to see him? (sorry if its a repeat question, its late here and my mind isn't quite up to par lol)


----------



## moter98

Not till my 16 week appt unless there's more bleeding I suppose


----------



## lch28

hey hun.. did you get any sleep? did they say the placenta looked fine?


----------



## moter98

Not much. They said everything looked fine only I never had an actually OB look at it. I really need my dr to look at it. More very very light pink spotting just now. Just a bit but I shouldn't be having any! God I hate this!


----------



## lch28

=[ im sorry.. i think you should really call and ask to be seen sooner. Tell them your having trouble sleeping and your worried sick.


----------



## moter98

I'm sending a note to my dr today and hope they get it right away Monday morning. I just need my dr to look at those scans. I don't think it would make a difference to be seen earlier unless I'm still bleeding so I will wait on asking. There is literally nothing they can do to stop it until after 20 weeks so it's just a waiting game at this point. That's why they didn't even bother to bring me to the delivery/OB ward last night


----------



## lch28

to stop what exactly? the bleeding? or if you were in labor or something?

did a dr from the hospital take a look or just the u/s tech


----------



## moter98

no, i meant to stop preterm labor. they can't do that till 20 weeks or after so even if the cause of bleeding was say dilating too early they couldn't do anything anyway. 
the ER dr looked at them yes. but he is not an OB. would prefer a specialist look at them.


----------



## moter98

Here is our baby and his boy parts
 



Attached Files:







20120825182221421 2.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 3









20120825183431484 2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

dangit. just went to the bathroom and there was still some very light pink spotting


----------



## tekkitten

Light pink isn't bad sometimes. Just try and keep that in mind. Is there anything super distracting you can do in the meantime, thats also not a lot of effort? Read an entire book? Watch shows? Thats how I usually distract myself


----------



## moter98

I've been looking at boy names! Me and dh are trying to decide. I really like Alec. He said its not off the table but we are still looking. We will name baby regardless of outcome so that's how I'm gonna keep busy. And I have a two year old that always keeps me busy :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Moter I am sure there is nothing wrong. Some people spot throughout the whole pregnancy. Other still have a period like bleeding the whole time. Your little man is adorable and just fine. :) Keep your head up girl, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Sweetz33

p.s. our babies can make 7-up!! Get it? Lemon/Lime hehe Ok failed attempt at a laugh.... ;)


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> p.s. our babies can make 7-up!! Get it? Lemon/Lime hehe Ok failed attempt at a laugh.... ;)

:rofl::rofl:

that gave me a good laugh!


----------



## Sweetz33

moter98 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> p.s. our babies can make 7-up!! Get it? Lemon/Lime hehe Ok failed attempt at a laugh.... ;)
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> that gave me a good laugh!Click to expand...

Scha-weeeeeeet!! lol


----------



## lch28

motor how are things?? i wanted to check before but i just got home


----------



## moter98

no spotting since sunday afternoon. completely freaked out still. just plain worried. i don't think it's gonna get better either. i have nightmares about more bleeding. now i'm worried about every little twinge. i'm terrified to "go" in case i push something out. this is awful!


----------



## Sweetz33

moter98 said:


> no spotting since sunday afternoon. completely freaked out still. just plain worried. i don't think it's gonna get better either. i have nightmares about more bleeding. now i'm worried about every little twinge. i'm terrified to "go" in case i push something out. this is awful!

When can you get into doctor?


----------



## lch28

awww =[ really im sure if something was wrong you'd continue to bleed. Im also scared to go. You are told very strictly not to strain to go with cerclage. You can actually pop your stitch!


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> no spotting since sunday afternoon. completely freaked out still. just plain worried. i don't think it's gonna get better either. i have nightmares about more bleeding. now i'm worried about every little twinge. i'm terrified to "go" in case i push something out. this is awful!
> 
> When can you get into doctor?Click to expand...

i have my 16 week appt next friday. it would be pointless to go to dr anyway as there is nothing they can do to stop preterm labor till after 20 weeks. it's gonna be a wait and see kinda thing. i had a moment of freak out this morning. i think it was the nightmare being so fresh. i dream about bleeding again and it's really really bad. i realize though that i can't keep going this way or i will fall into a deep depression. time to get back to the land of the living and hope for the best!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> awww =[ really im sure if something was wrong you'd continue to bleed. Im also scared to go. You are told very strictly not to strain to go with cerclage. You can actually pop your stitch!

that is so scary! i would be super paranoid. well, i already am, lol! so much for my easy going worry free pregnancy, ha!


----------



## Sweetz33

((((((((motor))))))))) :hugs:


----------



## lch28

:hugs: im sorry you are going through this. but if you were going into ptl, (cervix shortening, dilating etc) they can do a stitch before 20 weeks to stop it..


----------



## moter98

Yes that is true! Didn't think of that.


----------



## lch28

so maybe just ask your doc to check your cervix at your next appt. i mean hey your cervix was 4cm. which is awesome. so i highly doubt you will go into ptl at all.


----------



## moter98

He has already said he won't be doing any checks this time. Because it held last time it's not medically necessary this time. The next time I will get a cervical length check is 20 weeks. Tbh, the chances of catching it in time are slim as you well know since it can happen within just hours or days. I will ask though and see what he says.


----------



## lch28

yes. but i don't think it can go from 4 cm too nothing ya know? thats in the 90th percentile. maybe you had a hematoma and that caused the bleed. or it could have been a cyst.


----------



## moter98

The scan showed no blood at all so it's a mystery. I'm hoping it was somehow just cervical irritation and it won't happen again. Another problem we have is we have to pay 100% for any scans and our deductible is $9000. The ER visit will already cost us at least $2000 im sure. And considering my longest length with ds was 3cm Im guessing it will be fine. They actually stopped measuring me at 16 weeks with him. The dr told me that if it hadn't shortened by then it wasn't going to.


----------



## lch28

oh no, your ins company does not cover diagnostics and imaging?


----------



## moter98

Not anything that is not part of basic prenatal care. Because of ds clubfoot I am allowed a medically necessary level 2 scan at 20 weeks to check if this baby also has it. Only my insurance won't cover it and it would cost us $3000 to do it. So we will just be getting the regular scan. This same u/s cost us $187 with ds. Had group insurance then. It's a shame.


----------



## lch28

i hate insurance. i didnt tell you this since you were upset and everything but i got laid off. i have no more health ins am having a hard time finding a job.. have to pay 750 for my ultrasound on thurs


----------



## moter98

if you get laid off you can still be under the same insurance though for 12-18 months. could you not afford the premiums?


----------



## lch28

my benefits were weird. it wasn't really included. its called qualcare. i pay for it out of my checks but i cant afford that now


----------



## moter98

:( that really sucks!


----------



## lch28

yeah. it does ! lol. well figure something out. my fiancee suggested going to city hall to get married so he can put me on his insurance. :nope:


----------



## moter98

That would solve the problem! You should also be able to get on state insurance. A friend of mine was able to do that while she was pregnant and for a year afterwards. Look into it. I'm sure they have something similiar in your state


----------



## lch28

yeah, its medicaid. i have to fill out the paper work to apply. Ill do that tomorrow probably. Today i had a lazy day =] lol. soo im super excited/nervous for my scan on Thurs. I find out the gender which im excited about. I also find out my cervical length =[ so nervous. if its 3.5 or over ill be very pleased


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm on Medicaid. Also, I'm was able to get on DH insurance w/o us being married...he just needed to prove he supported me.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> yeah, its medicaid. i have to fill out the paper work to apply. Ill do that tomorrow probably. Today i had a lazy day =] lol. soo im super excited/nervous for my scan on Thurs. I find out the gender which im excited about. I also find out my cervical length =[ so nervous. if its 3.5 or over ill be very pleased

Exciting about gender! I was guessing boy but i was wrong for myself so maybe you are having a girl lol. Hope your length is great. :) what was it last time?


----------



## moter98

I'm spotting again


----------



## lch28

sweetz - really??? maybe ill look into if that is possible... 

motor - i never got a cervical length check. cervical length does not matter in first tri so this will be my first. i mean i guess i should expect it to be a bit on the shorter side. it sucks cause i cant talk to my dr about it for a whole week after the scan.

okay so what kind of spotting is this? brown? pink? bright red? are there clots? do you need a pad or is it just when you wipe. i think you should call your doctor


----------



## moter98

Pink spotting when I wipe. There a was a bright red streak in it. Called dr and they won't see me based on my scan results from sat. I'm just supposed to watch it and hope I guess. Freaking out


----------



## lch28

that sucks they wont see you.. are you cramping?


----------



## moter98

It's turned bright red with cramping now. Something isn't right. I called again. Waiting to hear back


----------



## lch28

they should really see you and if they dont id go to the hospital again.. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

i'm really scared. something is wrong, i know it. i'm not very confident i will get to meet this baby alive.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh no motor...just logged on. If doc won't see you go to er! He'll I would already be on my way there. You are in my prayers sweety!!


----------



## moter98

the ER told me not to come back unless i soak a pad. nurse just called back. dr will see me at 2. i feel like just before af hits. cramps, legs ache. i just can't help but think i'm losing this baby. bright red blood, in my experience has always meant losing the baby. this is exactly the same feeling i had with my 2 chemicals. scaring the crap out of me!


----------



## Nitah246

Hi I am new here first day...Well I had a chemical pregnancy on July 31st and i still have not gotten my first AF my body is out of wack right now. I have no clue when she will come but i am excited.


----------



## Sweetz33

There have been women who had what seemed like a normal period and been ok motor. You could of had a cyst that ruptured. Those are quite painful. I'm sending prayers of peace and comfort your way doll. Keep your head up. Remember ich and I are here for you no matter what! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome Nitah


----------



## moter98

thanks sweetz. hoping to find an answer that isn't bad news. time is sure going by slowly, still have an hour before my appt.


----------



## Sweetz33

https://www.ehow.com/facts_5044655_symptoms-ruptured-cysts-pregnant.html

This might ease you a little. :)

Stay positive!


----------



## Sweetz33

Pain
Pain can vary when it comes to ruptured cysts. The pain is most often located in the lower abdomen where the ovaries are located, but referred pain is also possible and may be felt in the thighs or back.

Bleeding
Some minor bleeding may occur when a cyst ruptures. It may be misconstrued as spotting, but any bleeding while pregnant needs to be addressed by a doctor.


----------



## moter98

i hope that's all it is sweetz. i'm not even sure that they will check anything. the dr didn't want to at all the first time i called. these cramps are what is really scaring me. i also have these bright red strings that are coming out. about an inch long.


----------



## Nitah246

Thank you Sweetz still getting the hang of all this. I kinda had a hard time loading my avatar picture. Moter good luck to you hope everything turns out great and that the bleeding is something not related to your lttle bean. GL


----------



## moter98

I am labeled threatened miscarriage. No blood around cervix. It's closed. No infection. Blood is not coming from vagina or baby. Dr thinks placenta. He said 2nd tri bleeding often have complications later on, preterm labor. One woman lost baby at 26 weeks one at 32. Nothing to do but wait and see. He did order a scan for next week to get another look. Said my cramps and leg pain aren't a good sign. Indicate something is going on in my uterus. On bed rest this week, anymore bleeding bed rest next week too. I feel like I will lose this baby. It doesn't feel right in there.


----------



## Sweetz33

Stay positive Motor. Have faith. :) You are still in my prayers.


----------



## lch28

oh my gosh motor im so sorry, i just logged on. i cant imagine how awful you feel. try to stay positive honey :hugs: so the blood was not coming out of your cervix? i was thinking it may be from the placenta but if the scan looked fine it couldnt be? if he says you are at risk for PTL can't you get a stitch? i wish you got more answers.. im so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## moter98

He said I'm not at risk at this point. Cervix is closed. Doesn't mean it can't happen tomorrow or the next day. The cramps aren't a good sign. They got me in today for a scan. Can't believe it. Nurse said they are slow. Just got done and awaking results. Tech wouldn't tell me them without speaking to the dr. In my experience they never do that unless something is wrong


----------



## Sweetz33

Not always true Motor. When i had that bladder infection tech said she couldn't say anything. Everything was fine with baby. It is regulation. They are not doctors so they can't legally say anything. Keep us posted love.


----------



## moter98

Ok thanks. Just waiting to speak with dr


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh, i totally thought i posted the results here. thanks for the reminder sweetz.

i have a small tear in the placenta with blood all around it. dr says it may or may not heal on its own. at this point it can go either way. he also scared the crap out of me telling me about women that had the same thing a gave birth at 26 and 32 weeks. the babies did not live. thanks dr. the last thing i needed to hear right now.


----------



## Sweetz33

No problem! lol I saw you posted in another thread so I snooped bc I was worried :)


----------



## moter98

oh and i think he realized that was not the right thing to say cause then he said that one of them went on to have the next pregnancy be complication free and full term and healthy.


----------



## Sweetz33

That was uncool of the doctor..... He deserves a high five, in the face......with a chair....


----------



## moter98

i know, right.


----------



## Sweetz33

idiot...


----------



## lch28

oh no honey.. that was not right of the doctor.. at all. im so sorry :hugs: i have a question. does the tear in the placenta cause these women to go into PTL ? my friend had her baby at 31 weeks.. she is now a happy 8 year old girl. Does the tear just happen for no reason?


----------



## moter98

yes, in most cases it results in ptl. considering how early it is happening to me, the outlook is not good. this usually happens after week 20. i am on bed rest till i see dr and i'm praying for a miracle and that it heals itself.


----------



## Sweetz33

We are praying for you too Motor!!


----------



## moter98

thank you!

so thankful for my DS. i'm going to concentrate on that. 

anyone know if they put you to sleep to do a D&C? just curious. i don't think i could bear to see the baby come out.


----------



## Sweetz33

They knocked me out cold...


----------



## lch28

i am reading a lot of success stories about this. Did they tell you how big the tear is? Also i read that taking vitamin E will help to clot the blood and heal the tear


----------



## lch28

yes. they put you to sleep. did he say you would have a d&C?


----------



## moter98

no, but i read you can't miscarry naturally this far along. i don't want to anyway. good. if it comes to that, i just couldn't bear it. i'm reading that some women the baby is still alive when born and dies just minutes later. i could NOT take that. i would have a mental breakdown.

where are you reading success stories? i'm only reading bad outcomes from this. most make it weeks and weeks later only to lose the baby


----------



## lch28

i dont want to upset you.. but i just feel i have to warn you that you can't have a D&C this far along. They would induce labor =[ =[ =[ 

let me go back to my comp history.


----------



## moter98

so i would have to be awake?


----------



## lch28

=[ i think so.. i just read you can have a DnC at 15 weeks. Im not really sure, im only saying that because my friends baby passed at 14 weeks because she got in a car accident =[ and she had to induce labor.


----------



## moter98

you are right. i would have to deliver. i don't know how i would bear that. i hope it doesn't have to happen. very very scared.


----------



## lch28

i am praying for you. most of what i read said it heals itself.. make sure you don't pick up DS. i know that will be hard. is your OH staying home to help you? if he cant maybe you could stay with a relative or something. you need to take it very easy. still trying to find a web site i was looking at before


----------



## moter98

Family is watching ds starting tomorrow till Monday.

Are you reading about placental abruption or subchiorionic hematoma?
Pretty sure placenta tear is placental abruption. Most of those stories don't have a happy ending. Dr even said it could go either way


----------



## lch28

is the placenta tearing away from your uterus?


----------



## moter98

Yes. Dr said it is a small tear at the end of the placenta and bleeding from the tear


----------



## lch28

=[ okay i may have been reading the wrong thing but a lot of these sound like success stories..

https://community.thebump.com/cs/ks/forums/thread/13874400.aspx?MsdVisit=1


----------



## moter98

Says page not found. Most that i read are bad. Shouldn't have googled. I'm terrified now.


----------



## lch28

really? it works when i click it. im sorry =[ i hope that everything works out and you can stop worrying soon


----------



## moter98

Maybe it's cause I'm on my phone. 
Ill
Check tomorrow on my laptop.
Thanks. Praying for a miracle.


----------



## lch28

i will pray for you too. did you ever find out how many cm the tear is


----------



## moter98

No! Dr was in such a hurry I had no time to even think to ask questions. I was just dismissed. :( I tried calling last night to get an actual
Diagnosis but it was after hours and they said they didn't have that info. Gonna call pretty soon.


----------



## lch28

did you call??

back from my u/s. babys legs were crossed so couldnt tell the gender. cervix 4cm


----------



## Sweetz33

Motor? Any news? 

Ich mine did the same...little stinkers...


----------



## lch28

already not listening to us lol! just kidding


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol rut roh!!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> did you call??
> 
> back from my u/s. babys legs were crossed so couldnt tell the gender. cervix 4cm

4cm is great!!!! guess baby wants to be a surprise.


----------



## moter98

spoke with nurse but dr isn't in today and not much on the notes. i will have to wait till see the dr next friday to ask questions. she did say i wouldn't have another scan till my 20 week to allow time to heal. hoping dr will give me before that. such a long time to wait to see what's happening in there. not like they can do anythin about it anyway, but i sure would like to see that it's healing in there. she said all he put on the notes was inferior edge small placental lake posterior placenta. but he told me that i have bleeding from a small tear in my placenta


----------



## lch28

=[ i wish you got more information. so its not tomorrow its next week?


----------



## moter98

yep, next week. looooong ways away. especially since i'm just supposed to lay here doing nothing but wonder and worry. grrrrrrr
went from not worrying at all one week to being super worried and stressed. gah. don't like this at all. praying and praying and praying. 
i did search for all happy ending stories though and put them all in an email to myself. i'm gonna read them everyday and hope i have the same outcome.


----------



## lch28

i hope you do too :hugs:how will you manage with DS and on bed rest after Monday?


----------



## Sweetz33

inferior edge small placental lake posterior placenta:

Inferior edge - From what I was told by my SIL (nurse) This is the lower part of the placenta near your cervix.

Small Placenta lake - small pool of blood

Posterior placenta - Placenta that lies on the back side of uterus

So basically you have a placenta on the back side of your uterus that has a small pool of blood by the cervical opening. According to my SIL she says bed rest, no lifting anything over 5 lbs take it VERY easy and it should heal itself.

Hope this helps Motor.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> i hope you do too :hugs:how will you manage with DS and on bed rest after Monday?

i will not be lifting him. no walks or trips to the park. probably no outdoor time with mommy- poor guy. lots and lots of movies and cartoons. i know this will hinder his development a bit, but we are trying to save his brother so i think in this circumstance it should be forgiven. i will be taking it as easy as possible this entire pregnancy. really feel i should take off work till my next scan. i think im going to do that unless dr says it won't make any difference.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> inferior edge small placental lake posterior placenta:
> 
> Inferior edge - From what I was told by my SIL (nurse) This is the lower part of the placenta near your cervix.
> 
> Small Placenta lake - small pool of blood
> 
> Posterior placenta - Placenta that lies on the back side of uterus
> 
> So basically you have a placenta on the back side of your uterus that has a small pool of blood by the cervical opening. According to my SIL she says bed rest, no lifting anything over 5 lbs take it VERY easy and it should heal itself.
> 
> Hope this helps Motor.

thank you! dr said i have a fundal placenta that wraps around the top of uterus and towards the back. the back edge part is the part where the placenta is torn and as of yesterday was still bleeding with a pool of blood around it. hence the placental lake diagnosis i'm guessing. i thought at first he said i had a blood clot though so i am really really confused as to exactly what this is. will have lots of questions. whatever it is, both my dr and the nurse said it may or may not heal. time will tell. ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. talk about stressful


----------



## lch28

i would def take off of work if you can and keep your feet up as much as possible. don't feel bad about DS, hopefully OH can take him out to release some energy on the weekends.


----------



## moter98

will see what dh thinks. i would feel most comfortable resting at home as much as i can until next scan. maybe we can get others to watch aden some days too so he can get outside.


----------



## moter98

i really hope dr doesnt make me wait till 20 weeks for another scan. its just so far away.


----------



## lch28

i hope he doesn't also. i mean if the bleeding stops does that mean its healing?? does he have ultrasound machines in his office or does he have to refer you for one


----------



## moter98

yeah its a big clinic. stopped bleeding can mean the blood is pooling, the blood is forming a clot, or my body is absorbing it. no way to know what's going on in there without a scan. i read some have a build up and then suddendly get gushes of bright red blood. so scary! i have only had bright red spotting so far. i think a huge gush would totally freak me out


----------



## lch28

so you are still spotting now? gosh. im sorry =[ blood is the worst sight when your pregnant


----------



## moter98

Oh, no spotting since just after my cercical exam yesterday. Been wondering what it's doing in there since the scan after my exam showed active bleeding. Realllly hoping my body is just absorbing it.


----------



## lch28

i hope so too :hugs: i cant imagine how hard this is. Is there anything that can cause this?


----------



## moter98

Mostly its unknown but any of the known causes do not apply to me. Like smoking or using cocaine, car accident 
It's like my own private hell right now. And I have no appetite. Hoping to find a way to cope and become more positive. I think i just need some time. This all
Came as quite a shock


----------



## moter98

So happy your appt went well and your cervix is measuring awesome!


----------



## lch28

i think you need time too.. i pray this all works out for you. of course it came as a shock hun.. i hope that it heals on its own.

i am very happy about my cervical length. i wasn't expecting that


----------



## moter98

thanks. hate being in limbo like this. gonna drive me crazy. would love to be making plans for baby and everything now that i know it's a boy, but i just can't do it not knowing if he's gonna survive. with DS i was buying cribs and things in the first trimester! i'm hoping against hope i get to bring this baby home healthy and alive. it's hard to understand how god works sometimes, but there must be a reason for all this.


----------



## lch28

im sorry your going through this. i feel the same about buying things.. we are buying one outfit when we find out the gender and that is it until 36 weeks


----------



## moter98

It's a shame we don't get to enjoy our pregnancies like most do. Sure makes me very grateful for my son though. I am in awe of how easy his pregnancy was and what a miracle he is. Find myself truly appreciating him like I never have before


----------



## Sweetz33

Motor I am so sorry you are going through this. :(


----------



## moter98

thank you girls so much for your support! feeling better today and trying to be optimistic. as of right now, baby's hb is strong and he is developing right on track. this is great news. i am going to concentrate on that and just keep taking it easy so i can heal.

how have you all been? 

sweetz, you're a plum! just a few more days you are officially in the 2nd trimester. :)

happy 16 weeks ich! you are an avocado already. when is your next scan? think you will find out baby's gender at the next one?


----------



## lch28

motor i am so so glad to hear you are feeling better. hang in there honey=]

i am doing okay.. ugh.. these p17 shots i have to take are insane.. 1000 dollars a month...


----------



## moter98

that is crazy high just for shots! hope you can get some assistance. did you look into getting on fiancee's insurance? i don't even want to see my bills from this past week lol
how often do you do the shots? and do you do them yourself?


----------



## Sweetz33

Good Lord Ich!!! :wacko:

Yes I am a plum! YAY! Almost 2nd trimester!!


----------



## lch28

i just got approved.. for FREE SHOTS!! lol. i called the company's patient assitance program. phew! 

yes next scan is at 20 weeks on September 27th. they said they will tell me the gender then if the baby cooperates! 

happy plum week!


----------



## moter98

that's great! nothing better than free. :)

you could try to drink a little juice or something sugary before your scan to get baby to be active. just not too much or baby could be too active and they won't be able to get the measurements they need.


----------



## Sweetz33

WOOHOO Ich!! Free is an awesome price ;)

Happy Avocado Week!! lol


----------



## moter98

i wasn't able to look at these till now. these are the pics from wednesday's scan. i couldn't even look during the scan. the tech must have wondered what the heck was wrong with me that i wouldn't look. there is a profile pic and a pic of his little hand
 



Attached Files:







MORRISON_TINA_2 2.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3









MORRISON_TINA_3 2.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwwwwwwww look at that little hand!!!!


----------



## moter98

he's perfect


----------



## lch28

he is perfect! he is waving at you!! aww. im sure she didnt think something was wrong with you hun. you were upset :hugs: how are you feeling??

i drank a glass of orange juice before my scan lol! baby was moving his/her arms and spinning around but would not uncross legs! i think my baby was teasing us :haha:


----------



## moter98

I'm alright. No bleeding so hoping that is a good thing. Trying to be patient!

Hmmm, sounds like baby wants to be a surprise. I bet they will spend more time trying to get baby to cooperate next time. That's the big scan and they are usually pretty thorough


----------



## lch28

yeah- they told me that since it was just a cervical check/basic growth scan they couldn't "Try" to get baby to show us, only would tell me if they could see. she did try though lol for like 10 mins!! its okay, im just happy my cervix is looking good so far. i think i get one every 4 weeks for cervical check but you can only really see the babys feet from that point of view


----------



## moter98

Oh really? Whenever I had mine with ds they would always do an abdominal too so I could see baby. And they always sent me home with pictures. I wonder if they weren't supposed to do that


----------



## lch28

hmm. im actually not sure maybe they will do that.. they did this time and i know u usually dont get a basic growth scan at 16 weeks. maybe thats part of the cervical scans


----------



## moter98

I can't remember if they took measurement or anything. I really didn't pay attention then. I was too busy lookin at baby. They never looked long though. Maybe 2-5 minutes


----------



## lch28

really? mine was pretty long yesterday. like 20-30 min


----------



## moter98

Yeah


----------



## Sweetz33

My U/S were at 6 weeks, 12 weeks and next is 20 weeks. The tech this time tried to see....but she said "I don't see anything dangling yet but it might be too early...plus they won't uncross those legs" lol What cracked me up is when they scratched their head when the U/S started like "Yo wtf is this thing pushing on me" and then they flipped over like "LEAVE ME ALONE!"


----------



## lch28

hahaha sweetz thats so cute.

lets see

ive had an ultrasound at

4 weeks (saw nothing obv) 6 weeks, 10 weeks, 12 weeks, 13 weeks, 16 weeks.. lol..


----------



## moter98

Haha that's cute Sweetz.

Wow, lots of scans ich. That's how it went for me with ds between the cervical length checks and then later with the lookin at the clubfoot.


----------



## lch28

i like to have lots of scans. i only had 3 with Sophia. my doctor does one at every appointment too cause he has the machines right in every room. I see him again on September 10th. Have to bring fiancee with me. They are mailing my shots to my dr and he has to teach my fiancee how to give them too me. hes not looking forward to that part


----------



## moter98

That is really cool they have them right in the room! Eeeeekkkkk, he has to learn how to give you shots?! I don't think my dh could do it. Heck, I don't think I could do it! I'd probably pass out before the needle got anywhere close lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I would too motor! I have a bunch of tattoos but give me a shot or do blood work I cringe.


----------



## lch28

lololol. well im a phlebotomist so needles def dont scare me. neither does blood work. sometimes i get annoyed if i think they are doing it wrong and have to remember to shut my mouth about it =]

lol i dont think hell be able to do it! you cant hesitate at all and have to be very strong about it


----------



## moter98

Well I'm rooting for him. Hopefully he can get used to it. I'm not a needle fan. I never look. I've gotten better though, I don't almost pass out anymore, hahahhaha


----------



## tekkitten

I'm the same way. Ugh needles. I used to have to lay down to get them, but have just dealt with them as of late.


----------



## lch28

i have lots of patients who lay down becuase they have history of fainting


----------



## tekkitten

I just seem to get woozy and lightheaded. I have never fainted, but it certainly makes me feel like i want to!


----------



## moter98

i used to have to lay down too. would get all sweaty and lightheaded. then i had my DS and suddenly i just got over it. i still can't look at the needle or blood as they are drawing it, but i feel fine while they are drawing it. that's pretty huge for me!


----------



## lch28

that's great. those are symptoms of shock during venipuncture. sometimes can proceed to fainting


----------



## moter98

it was a horrible feeling! but i knew i was doing it to myself. just freaked myself out about it


----------



## lch28

so i finally told my dad about the pregnancy


----------



## Sweetz33

What he say ich?


----------



## lch28

congrats and im in his prayers for a successful pregnancy and stuff . i dont konw why i was so scared to tell him


----------



## moter98

oh good!


----------



## Sweetz33

Good news ich!


----------



## tekkitten

Oh, thats good news :D I'm glad it was a positive response <3


----------



## lch28

me too =] thanks ladies. how are you feeling motor?


----------



## moter98

Had a tiny bit of spotting this morning. So little it was questionable, but still cramping. Scary. I'm just plain worried all the time and I'm sure I will be unless I get good news at my next scan. Good news is ds comes home today. I really need to see him and get kisses and hugs. He always makes me feel better.


----------



## lch28

awww <3 so glad you get to see DS. im so sorry you just feel this way constantly. i hope to god you get good news at your scan. when is it? friday?


----------



## moter98

I wish! October 3rd as of now. I do see the dr on Friday and will ask if it's necessary to wait that long. The nurse thought so because she said I need to allow that time for it to heal. Laying here all day makes it harder not to worry cause I'm not doing anything to take my mind off it. I guess it will just be a long few weeks! Can't wait to see ds. I really need a hug from him.


----------



## lch28

is he coming home soon??

OH and i got in a really stupid fight. i posted about it in second tri if you wanna read. its embarassing and im super upset


----------



## moter98

I don't know. Haven't heard from MIL yet. Hoping she will bring him after his nap. 

Aww, hope you are ok! I will go read the post


----------



## Sweetz33

Motor...good to hear you see ds!

Ich...sorry I passed out last night hahaha

AFM I have a splitting migraine from stress. No not DH related, he is behaving for once. It is "so called friends" bring unnecessary drama and stress my way...so effin irritating...


----------



## lch28

sorry sweetz =[ i hate drama.

motor have you seen DS? hope so!!


----------



## moter98

Not yet. Tonight I guess.


----------



## moter98

Ich, I hope you are doing ok. Feel so bad that you have to go through being treated that way, especially when you are pregnant.


----------



## lch28

thank you motor. today he said me and the baby don't deserve him :cry: 

how was seeing ds?


----------



## tekkitten

What??? Thats a horrible thing to say to someone, even when not pregnant. I'm so sorry you had to deal with that <3 What a nasty thing to say. Makes me so mad!!

I haven't even read the story yet, but I'll go take a gander at finding it. I assume it has its own thread?


----------



## Sweetz33

This might be the hormones speaking....but Ich, your baby daddy is a douche.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> thank you motor. today he said me and the baby don't deserve him :cry:
> 
> how was seeing ds?

he is wrong ich. he doesn't deserve you! you have put up with a lot of verbal abuse from him. time for him to change. its not ok for him to treat you that way. 

seeing ds just makes me feel better. glad he's back home now. his cuddles and smiles are the best medicine!


----------



## moter98

so i dug a little deeper and found that we do have a perinatology clinic at our local hospital. however, i need my ob to refer me to them. i'm not so sure he will, especially not until 24 weeks. but i'm gonna ask. i just don't feel like i am getting the level of care i need. i wish i didn't need a referral! i would just switch straight away.


----------



## lch28

aww motor glad you saw DS.. 
thanks for the support ladies.. yes it has its own thread in 2nd tri hun. called OH says he is leaving me . 

as of now i am done with this engagement and relationship. im goign to copy and paste what i posted on my thread.

motor - i was thinking of this last night and i think you def need to switch your doctor? maybe i am wrong but i just feel like you are not getting the level of care you should have, he is not making you feel at all comfortable with his care. i dont know how it is where you are, but we have perinatalogists and high risk obs. My dr is a high risk ob. maybe you can look into that. i am so so happy with my doctor and his staff and i totally think thats how you should feel hun!


----------



## lch28

copied from other thread..


thanks so much ladies. i feel like i can finally breathe. this support is just amazing. He should be working tomorrow so we are going to go (make sure his car is not there first) to collect my things. I dont want my brothers and him arguing (even though my older brothers are very keen on that idea) i dont need that kind of stress. He has tried to contact me at my moms since i have shut off my phone. he left a voicemail to my mom to tell me he "loves me and wants to get help" well, ive heard it enough and ill believe that when i see it. the fact that he can go from one mood to another in a flick of an instant scares me . wasn't he telling me less then 24 hours ago that me and my baby dont deserve him?? i will never understand this man. i have put 7 years, long and hard years mind you.. into this relationship and i have not gotten anything in return. I feel that when it comes down to it you can't turn an over all bad guy into a good one.. maybe im being negative right now. maybe in the future things will be different. im going to take it one day at a time and concentrate on me and my LO!!


----------



## Sweetz33

That man is lucky me and my DH don't live up there still.....We would of beat his ass.


----------



## lch28

lol aww sweetz =] where in NY did you live??

my brother said something funny

"its kind of like the saying you cant turn a hoe into a housewife... BUT the other way around!"


----------



## Sweetz33

Me - Bronx, Him - Brooklyn......family in Jersey....and your brother sounds like a riot!!


----------



## lch28

lol oh my goshh! my dad lived in the bronx for a while and my mom grew up in brooklyn. i go there like ALLL the time! nothing like pizza from brooklyn.. mmmmm... okay must stop thinking about it before i litearlly drive there

amazing news. i called an old boss from my first job (i am a phlebotomist - i take blood for blood tests etc) and he has offered me a full time job with health insurance benefits. I stopped working for his doctor office when we moved to the apartment as it was quite a drive. i am so happy.. he knows about the pregnancy and is very supportive. I will have paid maternity leave.. my own health insurance for me AND the baby.


----------



## moter98

That is wonderful news ich! Couldn't have come at a better time. So proud of you for standing up for yourself and not putting up with that treatment anymore. You deserve to be treated with respect and kindness and nothing less!!!! 

My dr is a regular OB specializing in high risk pregnancies but he is not a peri. I did really like him until my experience with him last week. Im willing to overlook it as long as that was a one time occurrence. But I will not hesitate to switch if visits go like the last.


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY!! ^_^ awesome news Ich!!! (damnit now I want Brooklyn Pizza and Cheesecake....mmmm....


----------



## moter98

I have never heard of this Brooklyn pizza before. Makes me want my next vacation there lol


----------



## lch28

lolololol! not much of a vaca spot unfortunately. i know my relatives go to the jersey shore and drive all the way to brooklyn to eat the pizza. its just a whole new pizza experience!! yeah, i think its okay to over look it but i really hope you get bette response from him at your next appointments


----------



## moter98

I better or I will be switching for sure. Since I have a scheduled appt Friday there is no reason he can't take the time to explain things to me and answer questions


----------



## Sweetz33

Brooklyn Pizza is AH MAZe ing! Cheesecake from JR's is DA BOMB....omg I gotta go to NY now haha


----------



## lch28

oh my god juniors.... okay we never shoulda started this conversation lol!!! i had no idea you were from NY too. i was thinking of moving to florida at some point. phlebotomist make almost twice more in florida for some reason lol.. 

motor i always write down what i wanna ask my doc. that way he doesn't slip away with out answering evrything lol!


----------



## moter98

Florida would be an awesome place to live too!

That's a good idea. I'll have to make a list of questions.


----------



## lch28

i def would. i always forget things other wise.


----------



## moter98

going to get pen and paper now! i have so many questions. he really explained nothing to me. i am most scared by these cramps girls. i really need them to go away.


----------



## lch28

=[ im sorry. that must be awful i cant believe you have to go through this. are they like unbearable? or just like AF cramps? i just cant believe he didnt explain much. i think some dr's get like freaked out in these situations to be honest. its ridiculous.


----------



## moter98

like af cramps. not unbearable but for sure there and uncomfortable. not normal part of pregnancy i know. he wasnt freaked. he was rushed for time since the scan was unexpected. the staff screwed up and did it the wrong day. i think it's just because until 24 weeks there is nothing that can be done to save the baby so they don't really care all that much. it will either resolve or it wont. i feel like i am just a statistic not a person to him. horrible feeling. hoping for some compassion on friday, which is how he has always been before.


----------



## Sweetz33

FL is awesome that's why! Hehe ( ps I live in FL)


----------



## lch28

i hope so too.. so i mean im confused.. if you were 24 weeks would they deliver the baby? i know thats when the pregnancy is viable..


----------



## moter98

lol sweetz!

no ich, if i were 24 weeks it means the pregnancy is considered viable as in there is a possibility of the baby living. small, small chance, but possible. that is where they would start to do everything possible like complete bed rest, steroids to develop lungs, meds to stop preterm labor etc. depending on the degree of abruption is what would make the difference as to what they would do. as of now though, i'm on my own and just have to wait to see what it's gonna do.


----------



## moter98

you feeling baby yet? i think i might be but it's hard to tell if its baby or maybe just gas bubbles. i feel it now and then right where i know baby is. he's down low on my right side. seems to love that area. you can even see it, my lower stomach looks a little lopsided. and that's where i always find his hb. not sure if it's just something else though.


----------



## lch28

sometimes i feel them. i feel like i havent felt anything for a few days and it freaks me out =[ =[


----------



## moter98

Do you have a dopplar? I only feel them when I lay completely still for awhile. Could just be gas though.


----------



## lch28

no. i want to get one though.


----------



## moter98

It's really great to have one. Just to hear the hb helps


----------



## lch28

i want to get one when i start getting paid again. my fiancee would never buy one for me when i asked and i havent had money.. and i dont wanna use my credit card. i also don't wanna spend a fortune but dont want to get a cheap one and have it not work well. what do you suggest? how much was yours/what brand?


----------



## moter98

It was around $50 and a sonoline b. really like it a lot. Hope you can get one soon :)


----------



## lch28

i do too! that one was also suggested to me. 50 sounds like a good price. I will treat myself =D my brothers keep offering me money. i hate it lol


----------



## moter98

Let them help you. Thats what family is for. You would do the same for them. My brothers have helped me too. They did a lot for me when I needed someone.


----------



## lch28

i may have no choice. this is just weird for me. i have always been financially independent.. since i was like 15 lol.. I started working as soon as i legally could to help my mom out. I bought my own car at 17 (miss that car =[ ) and pretty much everything else. Its just so weird now!


----------



## moter98

I did too! And babysat before I got a real job. Had saved up $9000 from babysitting and bought my first car. I did have help from my parents to buy my first house though. And my brothers always came to fix stuff or move things for me. Ive had lots of help from family. Really blessed to have a great family


----------



## lch28

it was so much easier to save money when we were kids! lol! i love my family. i love having big brothers too. they are the best. my brother went to a wedding this week, and in honor of the groom, all the groomsmen shaved there head because the groom lost his hair from chemo =[ well i saw my brother today and hardly recognized him. i completely forgot lol! i was like OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

That is the sweetest thing! Your brothers sound so awesome. 
Yeah, it was so much easier to save money when we were young lol


----------



## lch28

he is. i feel bad for him. his wife really pisses me off . lol i think ive told you.. omg. she made him pay 500 dollars for an ultrasound for there CAT!! and the vet even said it wasn't necessary. and they really cant afford it.


----------



## moter98

Poor guy!


----------



## lch28

mhmm.. she got a job and works 6 days a week now. I asked her if it was hard being away from the kids cause im really sad about having to put the baby in day care. her exact words were .. "nope. i love to get out" 

............................................... no words.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich...your bro seems cool...his wife...an idiot lol you can get a Doppler for around 50$... They are fairly cheap. 

I'm not sure if what I'm feeling are flutters, gas or I'm just hungry lol my lil one is on my lower left...which is where I feel the feelings. Considering how active (and pissy) they were during the U/S it could be them Rolf! I put my U/S in a frame with my 10 y/o's U/S and the craziest thing ever....they were at the same gestation age! I didn't even notice...DH did. Scary thing though....lil bean is measuring a wee bit bigger than she was...EEP! My dd was 9lbs 10oz....2 weeks early!!  now I'm a bit scared as I am doing natural childbirth this time around......


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> mhmm.. she got a job and works 6 days a week now. I asked her if it was hard being away from the kids cause im really sad about having to put the baby in day care. her exact words were .. "nope. i love to get out"
> 
> ............................................... no words.

My SIL is like that too. Not that bad, but she would never want to stay home with her kids. She said she just doesn't have to patience and loves her work and socializing.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> Ich...your bro seems cool...his wife...an idiot lol you can get a Doppler for around 50$... They are fairly cheap.
> 
> I'm not sure if what I'm feeling are flutters, gas or I'm just hungry lol my lil one is on my lower left...which is where I feel the feelings. Considering how active (and pissy) they were during the U/S it could be them Rolf! I put my U/S in a frame with my 10 y/o's U/S and the craziest thing ever....they were at the same gestation age! I didn't even notice...DH did. Scary thing though....lil bean is measuring a wee bit bigger than she was...EEP! My dd was 9lbs 10oz....2 weeks early!!  now I'm a bit scared as I am doing natural childbirth this time around......

Eeeeeeee! Thats a big baby. Ouch.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes...yes she was. Now she is almost 5ft at 10...takes after my dad who is 6'4"


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Ds was 6lb 12oz but don't let the weight fool you. He has a massive head lol! Just like his grandpa. Head so big he needs custom made helmets cause none will fit him


----------



## lch28

hahaah aww! 9 lbs wow sweetz. big baby!! i am not at all prepared for child birth. sophia weighed one pound. 3 pushes and my lil baby girl was out. it hardly hurt. (well the contractions did)


----------



## moter98

Are you going natural? I did the epidural so didn't feel anything past the first 4 hours of labor up until the placenta removal.


----------



## Sweetz33

I have no choice... I have too. I have had a spinal tap & 3 epiruals in the past. They say sticking me again poses the risk of possible paralysis. I rather be safe then sorry ya know.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> I have no choice... I have too. I have had a spinal tap & 3 epiruals in the past. They say sticking me again poses the risk of possible paralysis. I rather be safe then sorry ya know.

what?! i have never heard of that before. that is really scary.


----------



## Sweetz33

They said if I didn't have the spinal tap it would of been a different story. Spinal taps are dangerous by themselves. Plus I have degenerative disc disorder...so anything messing with my back, if it can be prevented, is recommended.


----------



## moter98

oh. i had no idea about the spinal tap. so what can you have to help with the pain?


----------



## lch28

lol uhh i really doubt ill go natural. I got an epi with Sophia. I started contractions at 3pm and didn't get an epi until like 10. I just couldn't take it anymore. Right after i got the epi she was born. It was terrible. I fell asleep and woke up and felt her coming out. And the nurse didn't believe me and said it was a rush of blood and i was like NO LOOK! and she looked and there was my baby, still in her sac. she was breech so it was just her legs. The doc on call came running in and i pushed 3 times. I was absolutely horrified when i looked down and saw her little legs. So was my .. uh. what do i call him now? baby daddy?? lol. she was so tiny. but anyway i might see how things go but knowing me im sure ill go with an epi . I have had 2. I had one with Sophia and one for my cerclage.


----------



## moter98

oh. my. god. that is every mother's nightmare. i am so sorry you had to go through that. 
my biggest fear at the moment.


----------



## lch28

=[ oh no. im sorry.. that was probably stupid of me to say. i keep forgetting .when is your next dr appt?


----------



## moter98

no that's ok! 
it's on friday. gonna kick and scream and cry for a scan next week lol


----------



## lch28

i totally would. screw that!

so, my pharmacy is being total asshol*s about this progesterone thing. They keep coming up with problem after problem for why I cant use the financial assistance and telling me to give them a credit card number. um - no. This is a legit program i have been approved for and they just don't seem to get it. I called my representative (she is the lady in charge of my financial assistance for my meds this whole pregnancy) and listen to what she did. First, she sent out a free 5 week supply of my shots, getting delivered on Thursday, in time for my dr appointment on Monday, so that I can get the care i need while she deals with my pharmacy. Its really important that i start these shots by next week and with these people messing it up that wouldn't have happened. It was so nice of her. Then she called my pharmacy and i think worked everything out. I am waiting to get a call back now from processing to know that everything worked. If it doesn't i am going to tell them off. How effin hard can it be?!?!


----------



## moter98

oh that is so nice of her! if you continue to have problems, can you switch to another pharmacy? that is odd that they keep asking for a credit card. hope its all worked out now. like you need this stress on top of everything else!!!!

yes, i am prepared to act like a bitch or a basketcase, whichever strategy i think may work best for me at the time, lol


----------



## lch28

well its CVS caremark. It's a mail in pharmacy that my insurance covers. I can't use anything else. They are being really annoying about it. Its quite a relief to know i have a month to deal with it but id just like to get it over with. So i guess my first shot will be Monday. The problem is he was supposed to come and learn how to do it. Maybe i can ask if i can go to the dr once a week just to get it done.. =[ i dont know. no one else will do it for me..


----------



## moter98

i'm sure they will have you come in if noone else will do it. try not to worry!


----------



## Sweetz33

I can have local anesthesia. That is about all they can do to help me. So basically they can numb my nether regions so if I tear or if they need to cut, I won't feel it. Other than that it is deep breathing, meditation and prayer...oh and most likely a broken hand on my DH's part lol


----------



## moter98

the local will help a lot with pushing stage! you won't feel that ring of fire women talk about. have you thought about a lamaze class? good news is it should all go pretty quickly since its not your first baby.


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol yeah I hope I can just pop this sucker out easily hahahahahaha!! Oh lord...the ring....of.....fiiirrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeee (so not looking forward to that haha)


----------



## moter98

haha! if you get the local you won't feel the "ring of fire". bleh. no thanks. epi all the way for me lol


----------



## lch28

whats the ring of fire lol??

can i ask a silly question since im a first time mommy =[

my mom told me that the baby should sleep on its side with a towel/blanket on its side so it doesn't roll over on its back. she said if its on its back it could spit up in its sleep and choke. but I thought that the baby sleeps on its back with nothing in the crib/bassinet??!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ring of fire....the excruciating pain experienced when you push a watermelon out of your vagina lol (tactful huh?)

Also there is no such thing as a stupid question :)

Back to sleep....Tummy to play :)


----------



## lch28

hah thats what i thought!! wow im in for it.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> whats the ring of fire lol??
> 
> can i ask a silly question since im a first time mommy =[
> 
> my mom told me that the baby should sleep on its side with a towel/blanket on its side so it doesn't roll over on its back. she said if its on its back it could spit up in its sleep and choke. but I thought that the baby sleeps on its back with nothing in the crib/bassinet??!

Ask your nurses when you have him but when he is all swaddled up you will be able to turn him to the side just a little to prevent that without towels. My nurse did it for ds when she thought he may spit up. As they grow they will be able to turn their head in their own. It's recommended to not have anything in the crib with a newborn, not even a bumper pad-they can suffocate. By four months old, we tried the towel thing only because ds had developed flathead, but he was to move by then and it was ineffective anyway.


----------



## lch28

thanks so much. i feel so silly asking these questions lol.


----------



## moter98

I had a million questions with ds! I thought I would just know, but he was born and I didn't have that mommy instinct at all. Scared me so much. Turns out I just needed time to get to know my baby and then I had the instinct.


----------



## lch28

lol, im like never gonna wanna leave the hospital. Good thing ill have my mom to help. I lived with both of my nephews when they were born. my whole family + fiancee. UGHH... whatever he is.. lived in one gigantic two family house. lolol.


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. Yeah, take the help. My mom helped a lot too at the beginning. I think she just wanted to hold the baby lol. She did not share!


----------



## lch28

hahahah! omg. my cousin let her mom in the delivery room. and when she was going to hand her baby to her husband.. the mom took him first. it was a huge issue for everyone. caused a whole family issue.

eeek im freaking out! i made pasta for dinner and i put some Parmesan cheese on it.. well i just bought it so i didnt smell it or anything and i ate a bite of my food and new right away the cheese was bad. could this be bad for the baby??


----------



## moter98

I think just one bite I wouldn't worry at all. Did you throw out the rest?


----------



## lch28

yes. OH crap and i also ate a piece of garlic bread that had it on it but didnt notice that it was bad until i ate the pasta.. =[


----------



## moter98

Do you feel sick at all?


----------



## lch28

no. lol. my mom ate a whole bowl! shes so dumb. i took one bite and i was like ma... what the hell is wrong with this stuff??? and shes like.. "ya know, i thought it tasted a little funny" so i smelled the cheese. HELLO!! im really worried now though. i mean like what if i were to get food poisoning?


----------



## moter98

I googled and it said you would see mold and a bad smell. If its really bad cheese you will get sick. If you don't get sick I wouldn't worry.


----------



## lch28

i didnt see mold but it smelled awful..


----------



## moter98

If you didn't see mold then that's a good sign!


----------



## lch28

do you think it could hurt the baby?


----------



## moter98

No. If it had visible mold then I would say call a nurseline but especially if you don't get sick i think it's fine


----------



## lch28

well i feel fine now so i hope its okay..


----------



## moter98

I'm sure it's ok!


----------



## lch28

im having a rough time right now. he keeps calling me


----------



## moter98

Have you talked to him at all?


----------



## Sweetz33

He keeps calling you? Argh why are men so flipping argh!! Seriously....maybe he realized he was a douche....but I would still hold your ground. Btw your signature s messed up....


----------



## lch28

UGH!! WTF!! stupid siggy..

i cant even worry about him. i think im losing my mucus plug again.. and that happened a week before i lost Sophia.. =\


----------



## Sweetz33

Just said a quick prayer for you sweety. You need to relax and put those feet up. :) know that I'm always here for you ok?


----------



## lch28

=[ im so upset. why is this happening?


----------



## moter98

what does it look like? is there blood? do you have pain/pressure? call your dr and demand to come in! or does cerclage mean that nothing will come of it? i have so many questions. praying for you. i'm so so sorry you are having to go through all of this at once.


----------



## lch28

i have no idea but there at lunch! i called and they wont be back until 2:30! wtf?!?! i have his private cell number .. written down on a piece of paper. at my fiancees apartment. great. and i left my keys there. no blood no pain. its really a tiny amount. not even a dime sized amount. like a tiny tiny bit but idc im freaking out. idk. i think you can still lose the mucus plug with the cerclage??


----------



## moter98

who takes that long of a lunch? odd. i still get lots of cm. it doesn't necessarily mean mucous plug. when i did actually lose mine with ds, it was a lot. TMI alert! i mean, a huge long string of bloody mucous. still, if it's questionable, you should go get checked. better safe than sorry. i will have to google about cerclage and mucous plug.


----------



## lch28

with sophia it was never bloody...


----------



## moter98

it may or may not be.


----------



## Sweetz33

Sweety if it's any consolation (TMI ALERT) I got a big clump last night as well...but it was just CM. apparently (as I just spoke with my doctor) cm levels fluctuate during pregnancy big time.


----------



## lch28

did it look like boogers?


----------



## Sweetz33

Yes


----------



## moter98

Ich you ok? Did you see the dr?


----------



## moter98

Happy 13 weeks Sweetz! You're a peach and officially in your second tri!


----------



## moter98

ich? my SIL is in hospital on bed rest there. she is 26 weeks with triplets and has a short cervix with contractions. can they put in a cerclage you think? they have given her the steroid shot already. that's all i know. my brother just called.


----------



## Sweetz33

thanks Motor!


----------



## lch28

motor - if she is not dilated over 4cm she is eligible for stitch and she should demand this. what is her cervical length?


well my doc is not concerned since it was such a little tiny amount and it stopped. he said if i get any more that he will see me tomorrow on his lunch.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok ich...keep us updated sweety!


----------



## lch28

=[ it happened again. it was more this time. im waiting for my dr to call me back and then going to the hospital


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm saying a prayer for you sweety that it is nothing to worry about. You have my number....call me if you need to! :hugs::hug:


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> motor - if she is not dilated over 4cm she is eligible for stitch and she should demand this. what is her cervical length?
> 
> 
> well my doc is not concerned since it was such a little tiny amount and it stopped. he said if i get any more that he will see me tomorrow on his lunch.

so glad you're ok! was a little worried.
i don't know if she is dilated at all. i don't even know her cervical length. my brother didn't know. he just said the scan showed it was short. she is fine right now though. i think they've got her stabilized cause i just talked to her by text. i would assume she will be on HBR for awhile if not rest of pregnancy. i will tell her though about the cerclage. thanks!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> =[ it happened again. it was more this time. im waiting for my dr to call me back and then going to the hospital

ah! i didn't read this till just now. i am praying and hope its all ok ich. keep us updated.


----------



## moter98

Ich, are you ok? Haven't heard from you. Getting worried about you


----------



## lch28

yes, sorry. i just got on today. I just went to my doctor. Last night he wasn't on call, so another dr called me back. He treated me like an idiot and told me "there is not even a mucus plug to lose at 16 weeks" ... umm of course there is .. anyway so i called my dr first thing in the morning and went to see him. he said it was normal CM. just that the cerclage + pregnancy = lots of CM but to call him whenever it changes.


----------



## lch28

and i told him what that stupid dr said. he said "that is the most ridiculous thing i have ever heard"


----------



## Sweetz33

Ohhhh TG!!! I was worried about you girl!! Oh, and what kind of MORON says that there is no plug at 16 weeks?! idiot...


----------



## moter98

So glad you are ok! 

What a stupid dr. Ive had my fair share if stupid ones too. Mostly pediatricians. When ds was 3 months old I brought him in to get a prescription for athletes foot for him. Dr wouldn't even listen to me or look at his feet. He said no, it's impossible for an infant to have athletes foot and he tells me it's a staph infection. Excuse me, you didn't even look at his feet?!!!!! I had to insist that he listen and explain about the shoes he has to wear for his clubfoot and physically show him the sweat on the shoes and how it causes athletes foot. Dr still insisted in was staph infection. He prescribed me something for staph and something for athletes foot. Guess what? The athletes foot cream cleared ds feet up. Idiot dr


----------



## Sweetz33

It seems like there are a bunch of idiot pediatricians out there...my dd when she was younger got really sick. Well when she was about a year old she started getting realllllly bad hives. Her 1st doctor was clueless as they came and went. So I was sent to a specialist. Next thing I know I have DCF at my doorstep saying I threw scalding water on my child and she had burns NOT hives!! I was furious!! Tg I had brought her to the ER a few days before bc the hives covered 90% of her body...and they stated they were hives not burns. I switched doctors and low and behold....my daughter is allergic to vanilla extract. She can have the fake vanilla...just not real. I fou d this out on my own bc after eating Breyers vanilla ice cream it happened again. Called Breyers as the ingredients were milk, ice, and natural ingredients. I asked what the natural ingredients were and they said vanilla extract. New doctor confirmed it...


----------



## lch28

oh my god the doctor called DCF on you?!? id have flipped..

motor thats insane. i cant believe the dr even told me that. I hope he isn't on call when i deliver.. ill refuse. ill keep baby in until next day! lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Yup! Doc called DCF and said my dd was "covered head to foot with burns"


----------



## lch28

lol.. sorry that must have upset you so much but what a flippin moron.


----------



## Sweetz33

I wanted to go back there a bitch slap him lol


----------



## lch28

lol i would have too. did you file any type of complaint?


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah nothing came of it though


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh Sweetz! That is awful. Must have been a total nightmare.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh just went to the bathroom and all was good...but walking back to living room lower left back started spazzing and mild cramps up front. Called doc they think the bladder infection is back :( they said if unbearable go to ER but have appointment tomorrow am. Grrrrrrr


----------



## lch28

i hope everythings okay.. :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Hope you can get it resolved quickly. Must be miserable.


----------



## lch28

my fiancee left a note in my moms mailbox. it says

"I want to see you, I'm really sorry and I love you so much. I want to talk face to face. At the least please let me come to the doctors on Monday so I can see the baby."


----------



## lch28

with a box of my favorite chocolates. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## lch28

oh my god . let him come to the doctors so he can see the baby who "doesnt deserve him"


----------



## Sweetz33

I would leave a note in his mailbox saying "well you don't deserve the baby...so no...but thanks for the chocolate...they made great ammo for the bullseye I painted over your face"


----------



## lch28

HAHHAAAAHAHAHA.. 

he doesnt have a mailbox. well he does but we live in apartments so you need a key..
it has nothing to do with wanting to see the baby. hes just bugging because he feels like hes losing control over me


----------



## Sweetz33

Probably


----------



## moter98

hahahaha sweetz! that's a great idea.

hang in there ich. he's gonna try everything he can to get you back looks like. but unless he's ready to do a lot of changing and therapy, all the flowers and chocolates and notes in the world don't mean much in the long run. 

i once dated a man like this. when i finally had enough and left him, he tried hard to get me back. i still loved him very much, but couldn't take his verbal abuse anymore. he would come to my door almost daily and want to talk. i have to admit i let him in and let him talk, but it all meant nothing to me anymore since he had so many chances while we were together and didn't change. broke my heart really seeing him cry and beg for me back, but for me, once i moved out i made the decision i was done. it was a hard few months, but i am now happily married to a wonderful man that would never treat me that way. not even if he is really angry with me. kind of a breath of fresh air really meeting dh. he is the most patient person i have ever met.....except when it comes to ds, lol!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> HAHHAAAAHAHAHA..
> 
> he doesnt have a mailbox. well he does but we live in apartments so you need a key..
> it has nothing to do with wanting to see the baby. hes just bugging because he feels like hes losing control over me

i agree. he's realized he can no longer use you as his punching bag and is scared. so he's using the one thing he knows you care about most to weasel his way back in


----------



## lch28

aww thanks for sharing that story. it makes me very hopeful and also very happy for you!
does he not like whining etc? 2 is a hard age sometimes.

so how are you doing with everything??


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> aww thanks for sharing that story. it makes me very hopeful and also very happy for you!
> does he not like whining etc? 2 is a hard age sometimes.
> 
> so how are you doing with everything??

he's never been a fan of young children. and he expects ds to be capable of more than he is. the older aden gets the more patience he has, but i would say until he is 4 or 5 he will have a hard time with ds. dh hates whining and crying. it's like nails on chalkboard to him. while i don't like it either, it doesn't bother me nearly as much as it does him. fortunately, ds doesn't do too much of either anymore. if he does the whining thing, he gets a timeout and then is over it for awhile. and if he cries its usually cause he hurt himself and then we get to give him kisses and cuddles and its all better. 

i'm doing better with everything. trying to stay off google. can't take the scary stories anymore. gonna be hopeful and concentrate on getting a scan for next week. i see dr tomorrow morning.


----------



## lch28

I hope you get some answers! how many questions have your written down lol!!


----------



## moter98

A lot! Just hope it all goes well so I don't have the nightmare of switching drs.


----------



## lch28

me too hun. good luck keep us updtaed. is it a morning appt?


----------



## moter98

Yeah. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## lch28

thank you. i hope you dont have to switch doctors . is this the guy who delivered ds?


----------



## moter98

Yes. I have always really likes him up until last we'd when I had a hard time first getting him to let me come in for the bleeding, then with how he handled
The whole situation


----------



## moter98

Just got home from the dr. First thing he says to me is "you look tired". you think? i've only been stressing and worrying for a week lol! went well though. dr. said i'm doing the right thing being on bedrest and then doing modified bedrest after that. he could not tell me the size of the tear, but i do know now that there wasn't a clot (good), it is a small tear and blood around it. he said good news is that the placenta is so big relative to the tear. he also said it's good news that i've not been bleeding. the ones that bleed continuously are they ones he really worries about a full tear and preterm labor. he also said that it is not normal at all to have bleeding in second tri, but as of now, things are looking good. AND, i asked for a scan next week and he said that's a good idea! someone from ultrasound will be calling me to set up a time for next week. i am so relieved. he was very nice today and back to the dr i always liked. feel much more optimistic now.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! That is all awesome new motor! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

my stress level has gone down. so glad i dont need to find another dr.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm happy all is good with bubs! What a relief!


----------



## moter98

well, don't know that yet, but things are looking up. ultrasound has called and my scan is on wed at 1.


----------



## Sweetz33

Prayers still being sent.


----------



## moter98

thanks. gonna keep up with the bedrest and WHEN this tear heals i will go to modified bedrest. i may be missing all the holidays this year. haven't decided yet. but i did have to cancel going to my cousins wedding at end of this month. i am/was the personal attendant in her wedding. i did go to her bridal shower and bachelorette party so i feel like i got to be a part of some of it at least. feel bad making her change her plans so close to the wedding, but she understands. and she does have another personal attendant so she will just take over all my duties, whatever they were gonna me. (cousin is very thorough and plans everything to a T)


----------



## lch28

great! so happy to read this. did he use a doppler or anything? that is great you are getting a scan. how has bed rest been with ds?

today was my first day of work. 7-3 and i am exhausted!


----------



## moter98

yep. hb of 155. ds is doing great. adjusting well. 

happy first day of work!


----------



## lch28

thanks! i am an onion today!! im looking forward to my appointment tomorrow. my doc does ultrasounds every appointment


----------



## lch28

i mean monday. lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe you're an onion! Awesome! Congrats on getting back to work.

Motor great heartbeat!


----------



## moter98

happy 17 weeks ich! and yay for scan on monday!!!!!


----------



## lch28

i guess the thing about BPM isn't true.. they say 130-140 boy and 140-160 girl. My bubs was 159 at 12 weeks and 153 at 16


----------



## Sweetz33

You're having a boy?!


----------



## moter98

it's not true. hb is just an old wive's tale. but, during labor, a girl's hb will be higher. i think that's where it originated from. both my boy's hb's have been high and they are NOT girl's lol


----------



## lch28

motor is lol.. and hers was 155 bpm . i wish i knew what i was having!!


----------



## moter98

both my boys have been between 150-160's. this boy was 166 just last week.


----------



## lch28

Sophia was always between 157-163. I was thinking. motor remember how you got your bfp like a week after me??? is it just me.. or does it seem like it was like.. last month?!!?!?!? :dohh:


----------



## moter98

yeah it does! time sure flies


----------



## Sweetz33

Well that gives me hope! All the wives tales, test and Chinese predictor say boy...the heartbeat was at its lowest at 155 if I remember correctly. *boy. Boy ,boy lol*


----------



## moter98

chinese gender thing said girl for me both times, lol!


----------



## lch28

lol.. i posted my scans and all guessed boy from the skull theory which my mom says is BS until puberty but oh well


----------



## lch28

my chinese gender says girl


----------



## moter98

i honestly thought this one was a girl based on how sick i was. i had everything planned already for a girl, including full name! glad i found out early so i can change my planning, lol. after meeting with dr today, i did order some wall decor for ds2's room. it's really cute. jungle animals. they are decals to stick on the walls.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> lol.. i posted my scans and all guessed boy from the skull theory which my mom says is BS until puberty but oh well

what is skull theory? be interesting to see what you are having! will they check on monday?


----------



## lch28

idk ive never really asked my dr if he could tell but i plan on asking on Monday lol! my last scan with him was at 13 weeks so i didnt bother. umm.. i think round shaped skull is boy and flat is girl? or the other way around. im horrible at it lol. I think its a boy because i havent been sick at all! i haven't bought anything yet. I dont know why. Im going to buy some clothes when i find out the gender and maybe a bassinet and that is it. I literally had everything to return with Sophia. It took me a while to figure out what to do with it. I didn't want to use it for another baby ya know? i had a crib a bassinet a changing table / dresser so many clothes a rocker chair etc.


----------



## moter98

Hope you find out on Monday!
Yeah that's understandable. I would do the same I think. There's plenty of time yet to get everything. Me, I'm just so impatient and a planner I can't relax till things are done. I really only need a dresser and maybe a few clothes just for fun. I have everything from ds and since this is a boy I have tons of clothes. I would just like some of those footy outfits. We weren't able to have any of that with ds due to his foot. Oh, that is if this babies feet are fine. Won't know that till the 20 week scan.

Did you do the first tri screening?


----------



## Sweetz33

My mom has already gotten stuff but it is all neutral. DH and I are going to babies r us to put the big items(crib, changing table, stroller, etc) on layaway bc it is free and will give us time to pay.


----------



## moter98

when will you find out gender sweetz?


----------



## Sweetz33

19 weeks......I don't wanna wait that long!! Lol!!


----------



## moter98

Ahhhh, that's so far away. I don't want you to wait that long either. I wasnt supposed to find out till 20 weeks. Kinda nice knowing so soon really. It's that many weeks less that I'm sitting here thinking I'm having a girl, ha


----------



## moter98

How bout doing a private scan to find out earlier?


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm tempted.....I need to look online and find somewhere that will do it. Been having migraines again so can't stay looking at a computer for too long.


----------



## moter98

I was gonna do it but turns out I don't need to now


----------



## Sweetz33

Found one that will do a great package at $95.


Little Blessing Package - $95.00
DVD of entire 4D session set to lullaby music or bring your own music on CD
CD with 40+ black and white and color 3D images
4 black & white photos
4 color photos
Mommy Gift Bag
Gender Determination upon request
Big discount for return visit


----------



## moter98

That's a great deal! Way cheaper than the one inwas looking at


----------



## Sweetz33

Now to convince DH to pay for it lol


----------



## moter98

Say pretty pretty please lol. Is he not as anxious to know? The 4d scans will have great detail too. Much more than your 20 week scan.


----------



## Sweetz33

I know! Heheh!!


----------



## lch28

thats a great price. one by me does the same thing for 120. you can put stuff on layaway for free and pay as you go on babys r us?!?


----------



## Sweetz33

Yup! Pretty cool huh? Not sure if it is all of them or just local.


----------



## Sweetz33

https://www.toysrus.com/shop/index.jsp?categoryId=3108105&camp=MISC:Vanity:Layaway:BRU:layawayemail:91310


----------



## lch28

thats awesome!! if only i could get over my fear of buying things...


----------



## moter98

You will get there. Maybe you want to save up for now and put a bunch of things you want on an online registry. Then when you feel comfortable, start buying things. Will your family give you a baby shower? That would help with cost. They usually do them a month or two before you are due. Around here anyway


----------



## lch28

yes im having one but not until i get my stitch out.. we had reservations at a nice place for my baby shower last time, it was supposed to be in May and it was a real pain to cancel everything and we still owed money for the reservation :nope: i just cant get over the fear that something could happen again. its really been upsetting me today. i read about failed cerclages for some stupid reason.


----------



## moter98

I know the feeling. Everytime I google what I have I get really scared and worried again. Been trying to stay away from google. 
Try to remember that this time you have that stitch in and a very good outlook for a successful pregnancy. Especially since it was put in early. 
Let's just get through these next weeks and before we know it we will be in the 3rd tri and closer to having a healthy baby everyday!


----------



## lch28

=[ its so hard. i wish we could just enjoy your pregnancies. I mean, so many cerclage ladies carry to term. and then there is the seriously scary number that still go into ptl, and if the baby does make it, it spends months in the NICU. i couldn't handle that... im not even gonna think about losing another child but the thought of leaving my child in the hospital scares the crap out of me. they'd have to let me move in..


----------



## lch28

i try to think of it as.. if i made it to 23 weeks last time, maybe my cervix isn't so "incompetent". some people go into ptl with IC as early as 14 weeks.


----------



## moter98

I don't think we are gonna get to enjoy our pregnancies, but hopefully we will
Get to enjoy out babies for life! You are being closely monitored this time also. Remember that! Will they start checking cervical length more often as you get closer to 24 weeks?


----------



## lch28

i dont really know! lol. i wish i did. my dr seems so laid back its sort of scary. i get it checked at 20 weeks. im hoping i can get it every 2 weeks until i hit 30 weeks..


----------



## moter98

I bet if you request the scans you will get them. I would want every other week scans too in your position. I will be requesting a scan every four weeks until a least 28 weeks myself. I feel I have a right to know what's going on with my own body. It's not to see the baby though that's a bonus. It's to check that everything is ok. You really do have a very good medical reason for the scans


----------



## lch28

yeah. im going to talk to my dr about it on Monday. Fiancee still is asking to go. what do you think?? i know i sound stupid. I don't want to end up falling for his sweet talk and taking him back. But i don't think i should be keeping him from my ultrasounds, i def dont plan on keeping him from the baby..


----------



## moter98

Did he want to go before? If he did I say let him be there. Just know that he will be working hard to get you back!


----------



## lch28

yeah. he goes to all of them.


----------



## moter98

How do you feel about it? Will you be ok with him being there?


----------



## lch28

well if he goes hes gonna wanna be the one to learn how to do my shots. which means ill need to see him every monday. im too pissed to see him i think


----------



## moter98

Then he shouldn't come. You don't want to go to your appt being angry. And he shouldn't be doing your shots. Just another way for him to weasel in. Tbh, if he does the shots he's gonna think he's got you back


----------



## lch28

i know!!! maybe i should tell him he can come but hes not doing my shots


----------



## moter98

Tough decision


----------



## Sweetz33

I say it is ok for him to go, but make sure boundaries are clear...as for the shots...I wouldn't let him do them...in his warped little mind that might mean "she trusts me to do the shots, so she trusts me again"....um no....


----------



## moter98

did you have your scan yet ich?


----------



## lch28

hey ladies.. yes we went. i let him come with me and it was a disaster.. i am at work so ill have to tell you about it later. learned how to give MYSELF my shots.. lol.. dr couldnt find hb on doppler so i freaked out but he did a scan and all is well


----------



## moter98

sorry it was a disaster ich :(


good thing you don't have an aversion to needles! can't believe you have to do them yourself. glad all is well with baby


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh....men....I bit my dh's head off this morning for being a selfish ass....and did it again this afternoon for the same reason. Part of it is hormones, the other is low blood sugar, the majority is him.


----------



## lch28

he was being so annoying. seriously. he keeps pressuring me to tell him what i want and what im going to do and etc. I want to make it work, i want my child to have both its parents. But he needs to show me that i dont have to be scared of him anymore and hes just like i already learned my lesson from not being with you. well i dont believe him. 

the needle is HUGE!!!!!!!! omg lol


----------



## moter98

you're funny sweetz! 
i can't complain at all about dh. he's really been great since this whole ordeal has started. he keeps telling me not to worry about anything, that he will take care of everything. and that everything is going to be fine. he knows how much i worry. sweet, sweet man.


----------



## lch28

that is so nice im so happy to hear that =D my fiancee used to be like that.. idk what happened..!


----------



## Sweetz33

A child can have both parents but both parents don't need to be together.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> he was being so annoying. seriously. he keeps pressuring me to tell him what i want and what im going to do and etc. I want to make it work, i want my child to have both its parents. But he needs to show me that i dont have to be scared of him anymore and hes just like i already learned my lesson from not being with you. well i dont believe him.
> 
> the needle is HUGE!!!!!!!! omg lol

calling you names and saying things like you and baby don't deserve him is not a part of a normal healthy relationship. i do think it all comes from things that happened in the past to him. i also don't think that he will change until he goes to counseling and gets help with how to deal with the past and heal from that. then work on the verbal abuse he has done to you. i do think anyone can change, but just saying he will change doesn't make it so. he needs to learn the tools to help him do that. it's a good sign though that he is saying he wants to change.


----------



## lch28

i guess so. im just really confused. i dont think hell change.. i think he just wants to control me


----------



## moter98

well, if he's really gonna change, make him prove it to you before you get back together. he should do some counseling for awhile, then you could do counseling together. or you can decide to just be done with it all. only you know what you want to do. just know, sometimes loving someone isn't enough to stay together. 
i've left someone before that i loved very very much. that wasn't what changed. it was my trust in him and him tearing me down all the time. he did all that promising stuff that it would change when i left, but i guess i just didn't believe him and i knew in my heart i was done. loved him still, yes, gonna go back to that, no. 
my advice would be to really do some soul searching within yourself and decide if you want to try again or move on.


----------



## lch28

i feel the same. he just broke me down. i just need time. can i ask how long it took you to "get over" the relationship?


----------



## moter98

by 5 months i felt pretty good again. took me 8 months to venture out and start dating again. my self esteem was really low after all the verbal abuse so it took me awhile to work through all of that.


----------



## lch28

i think i just need to take time for myself. i need to really be away from him to know what i want. im still in the "mode" of loving him etc wanting to be with him. i havent been by myself for a really long time. i dont know anything BUT being with him.


----------



## moter98

time on your own sounds like a good idea. if you are meant to be with him, then you will be sometime in the future.


----------



## Sweetz33

That is what we are doing ich...it is working out well for us. We are actually getting along better and communicating not arguing. It's refreshing.


----------



## lch28

are you still living w him??


----------



## Sweetz33

We are in same house...but stay in different rooms. It is more a roommate situation. He is trying to get a car bc the vehicle is mine and he needs a way to get to & from work.


----------



## lch28

well i hope it all works out :hugs:

last night at 4 am i got more of that mucus plug like stuff. it seriously freaks me out and i know its nothing but i want to call my dr again. This is exactly what happened last time i went into labor =[


----------



## moter98

Did they check your cervical length yesterday?


----------



## lch28

no. i have to go to the speciality u/s place to do that. im getting it checked at 20 weeks. my dr is convinced that its nothing. ugh


----------



## moter98

that would frustrate me too. they have not "properly" checked my cervical length either. they check by abdominal scan but i know that trans scan is much more accurate. *sigh*


----------



## moter98

dr said no blood in uterus and the tear is healed!! he says everything looks normal. i'm on modified bed rest till 20 week scan. if no bleeding and everything still looks normal at that scan, then he may lift some restrictions. so relieved.


----------



## lch28

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: motor im so so so happy for you. that is awesome!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Feel so much better.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay!! ^_^


----------



## moter98

Your a lemon Sweetz! Happy 14 weeks.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh hey look at that! I'm a lemon lol didn't even notice! Haha Ty!


----------



## Sweetz33

Motor?? Ich?? How you girls doing today??


----------



## moter98

good. tired today. i've been feeling nauseous at night for the last few nights. hard to sleep. weird. 
been working on crocheting baby blankets for my SIL's triplets. 
just watched What to expect when you're expecting.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm still searching for a sewing machine so I can start making my nursery stuff. My mom is doing the quilt for me yay! One less thing I have to do! Also my cousin is sending my curtain sets so I don't need to worry about that either!


----------



## moter98

Oh nice!


----------



## Sweetz33

Making it is way cheaper then buying it...plus it keeps me busy :)


----------



## moter98

My crochet is more expensive than buying a blanket, but I need something to do while I'm on modified bed rest


----------



## Sweetz33

Well if you want...I have 3 decent sized spools of yarn and 8 (I think) different sized needles...I'll send them to you. I can't crochet anymore bc of carpel tunnel. They are just sitting in the spare room. I'm never going to use them.


----------



## Sweetz33

I think they are blues, purples, pinks.....I was going to make a blanket for the one I lost....I think that is why I never went back to it.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> Well if you want...I have 3 decent sized spools of yarn and 8 (I think) different sized needles...I'll send them to you. I can't crochet anymore bc of carpel tunnel. They are just sitting in the spare room. I'm never going to use them.

thanks for the offer, but i've got enough. i'm just planning on doing the baby blankets for my SIL and maybe one for my baby. i have carpal tunnel too, but i need something to do while i'm stuck on bed rest!


----------



## Sweetz33

I hear ya on that...I'm starting my Halloween decoration planning. This is my first Halloween in this neighborhood and there are lots of kids. Figured I would do something fun for them.


----------



## moter98

oh fun. can't do any of that this year. :( hoping to be able to take ds to the pumpkin patch. we wanted to make it a yearly tradition. had so much fun last year. there's a great set up for picture taking and you get to go pick your own pumpkins from the field. just a really fun thing for ds.


----------



## Sweetz33

Cool! Not sure if we do that here bc it is so hot things rot faster.


----------



## moter98

Oh. It's usually chilly enough here for sweatshirts and jeans


----------



## Sweetz33

I has been in the 90s here lately...and raining every day...gotta love Florida haha


----------



## moter98

Oh wow. I could not handle that heat. I get nausea when it's high 80's and above


----------



## Sweetz33

You get used to it haha


----------



## lch28

hey ladies. i am back. lol.
had a great day with my nephews. =] makes me so excited even more to have my babbyy

i wish i knew how to crochet!! would it be harn to learn?? 
motor hope you can take DS to the pumpkin patch. i used to love doing that!

sweetz whats the hottest it gets in florida?


----------



## moter98

Glad you had a good day!
It's easy to learn crochet now. The Internet has videos to show you how.


----------



## lch28

really? i should look into it

so how is bed rest going? it must be awful. does OH cook? or have you been doing take out etc


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich..the thermometer said 110* but with the humidity it feels hotter, more like 120* if not hotter...on any day it is in the 90*s or above, if I am not at the beach or a pool, I'm inside in the a/c lol if I forget to turn the a/c on, it get in the mid 80*s in the house....it's like a sauna...


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> really? i should look into it
> 
> so how is bed rest going? it must be awful. does OH cook? or have you been doing take out etc

I'm ready to be more active again. It's really hard to just lay around all the time. I want to take my son outside for walks and park and go shopping and maybe back to work and exercise again and cook and clean. But I just have to sit here and watch the pounds pile on lol! I'm gaining weight pretty rapidly now that I can't be active. Really hoping the dr lifts some restrictions frer my next scan. He said if all still looks well I might be able to go for short walks. He didn't say what else I could do. I have been eating mostly frozen dinners or food my mom and mil have brought over. So on top of everything else, my diet isn't very good now that I can't make my own food.


----------



## lch28

aww =[ im sorry.i hope you can do more things soon :hugs:

ive been kinda freaking out today. i felt movment between 16-17 weeks like eveyr day and now i feel nothing. for like 6 days nothing


----------



## moter98

did you get a doppler yet?

i don't feel movement some days either. i find the only times i do feel anything are when i'm laying down for awhile, but it's not really consistent. i will feel one kick sometimes and that's it.


----------



## moter98

happy 18 weeks ich! you are a sweet potato. :)


----------



## lch28

thanks.. ugh no! i wish! lol. i dunno why. i juts feel like it will worry me even more. and my dr couldnt even find the hb with the doppler becuase i have an anterior placenta


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay sweet tater!!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> thanks.. ugh no! i wish! lol. i dunno why. i juts feel like it will worry me even more. and my dr couldnt even find the hb with the doppler becuase i have an anterior placenta

oh. yeah, you will probably have a hard time finding it then throughout the pregnancy. that's probably also why you can't feel the kicks though! it's still really early for feeling them anyway. try not to worry. if something were wrong at this point, i think you would know. pay attention to your body. do you feel normal? feel something is off? go with your gut. my dr just told me on wed that the best indicator of how baby is, is how i feel, not the results of the scan. i thought that was interesting.


----------



## lch28

i feel alright. ya know. same old.. i always have that worried feeling. i think its cause of losing Sophia though


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm so sorry sweety :( I wish I knew what to say to ease your worries.


----------



## moter98

that's only natural hun. 
i wasn't worried before and now i am, but i just keep trying to evaluate how i feel. if i think i feel anything at all that may be out of the ordinary, i lay down and rest. but i haven't felt anything that i KNEW wasn't normal since those cramps i was having. i absolutely knew that wasn't a normal thing in pregnancy. i think it was the blood in there irritating the uterus.


----------



## Sweetz33

I hear both of ya....like I knew I had another bladder infection...that is why I called doc.


----------



## moter98

see! you will know ich. try to relax and enjoy this time if you can just a bit. i've decided to throw myself full boar into decorating the nursery. gonna stay positive and plan for the arrival of my healthy baby. :)


----------



## lch28

im soo soo glad it healed itself hun. thats awesome. 
i dunno whats wrong with me. i guess im stuck in a rut. im really lonely. I feel like a failure.. i cant even decorate a nursery cause i dont have my own place. my mom is driving me nuts.. i miss my apartment. i just dunno =[ sorry to sound like debbie downer..


----------



## moter98

You are not a failure! You are very brave and strong to stand up for yourself and not take that from your oh anymore. This isn't an easy time for you. But it will get better! You will have your own place. Give yourself time. You need to heal right now. A little time will do a world of good! Breakups are very hard, but this part does pass. And sometime in the future you will meet a man that deserves you.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun. that makes me feel better. i just feel pretty down. i wish i would feel the baby move. that would make me feel better. is it best to lay on my back or side or what???


----------



## moter98

On your left side


----------



## lch28

ill try before i go to bed. its just weird. can the placenta move?? maybe a few weeks ago it wasn't posterior


----------



## moter98

Yes it can move. I think it stays basically in same place though.


----------



## lch28

hmm. i dont know why im freaking out.. i had a dr appt on monday.


----------



## moter98

It will all be ok!


----------



## lch28

i am headed to the hopsital, having terrible cramping and losing more mucus plug :nope: please pray for me ladies


----------



## moter98

praying ich! hope everything is ok. keep us posted.


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg omg omg prayers being sent your way love!


----------



## lch28

thank you for all the well wishes ladies. cervix is completely closed, looks the same as it did when he put my cerclage in, discharge is normal discharge, cramps are combo of growing pains/me being up too long on my feet and putting weight on my cervix. (started after grocery shopping) so i am so relieved and feel a bit silly! got to see baby on ultrasound which was a relief because he/she has been very quiet lately


----------



## Sweetz33

*does a huge sigh of relief* 

Thank you God! I was praying for you! Yay!


----------



## lch28

thanks so much!! 

oh my god. gender scan is in 10 days!


----------



## Sweetz33

Woohoooo! I think girl :)


----------



## lch28

lol! i think boy! either one is fine with me, i do already have a girl name picked out though. Ava.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooo pretty!


----------



## moter98

glad all is well ich. i have loads of discharge too this week. try to stay off your feet if you can. will keep the pressure off. hmm, i think boy, only cause you already have a girl name picked, lol! that's what happened to me


----------



## Sweetz33

Hmm what you guys think for me? I got a name picked out for both already haha


----------



## moter98

One of each, haha!


----------



## Sweetz33

Omg I hope one isn't hiding lol


----------



## lch28

hahaha.. sweetz i think boy. i cant wait to find out omgg! then i can start my baby registry.


----------



## Sweetz33

I already did mine with neutral colors


----------



## lch28

i was going to do that, then i realized id end up changing it all lol.. im gonna get pink everything if its a girl!


----------



## moter98

I would have done everything pink for girl too! But, not to be. I am throwing myself wholeheartedly into the nursery plans. This will be our last baby so I'm going all out. It's jungle animals theme. Now to just get dh to get started on it lol! Since this whole tear ordeal, I can't do anything. I am a get things done right away or I can't sleep person and dh is a procrastinator. So I have to start nagging him now to start things so he gets it done before baby comes, haha


----------



## Sweetz33

I doing a rainforest theme!!


----------



## moter98

Really?! Cool!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yup! Browns, greens and yellows. Frogs, leopards, monkeys, yay!!


----------



## Sweetz33

If it is a girl...butterflies too lol


----------



## moter98

i'm doing all sorts of animals. monkeys, tiger, zebra, lion, elephant etc. i got these stick on wall decals. gonna paint the room in a pastel or softer green. do beige curtains with these cute animal holdbacks! 
if it was a girl i would have done all pink, all princess theme lol


----------



## lch28

lol.. i wish i knew my theme


----------



## moter98

you will in just a few days time! so exciting!!!!!


----------



## lch28

i know! cant wait!! my power just came back on. it was off for 36 hours. stupid storm.. i literally threw out my entire fridge. off to the grocery store to restock evreything.. lord knows that will cost a fortune.. i just bought a bunch of groceries 3 days ago dammit.


----------



## moter98

Oh no! That's a really long time without power. Longest I went was 6 hours and I didn't know what to do with myself!


----------



## lch28

Last october, i was 7 weeks pregnant and soo sick from MS. we lost power for 9 days.. ended up in a hotel.


----------



## Sweetz33

We got the same storms here Ich...but FL is so accustomed to it, we are beyond prepared.


----------



## Sweetz33

moter98 said:


> Oh no! That's a really long time without power. Longest I went was 6 hours and I didn't know what to do with myself!

Longest I was without power was 2 weeks, without clean water for 3 weeks, without drinkable water for 5 weeks. It was years ago when all those hurricanes hit one after another. I lived in NC at the time, and where I lived was like a bowl between mountain ranges. Our water was contaminated by the paper factory...it was awful bc my daughter was only 2 years old.


----------



## lch28

Omg I can't imagine.. what did u do ??


----------



## Sweetz33

FEMA and the Red Cross helped us out greatly as did local charities.


----------



## lch28

Well that's good.. happy fifteen weeks


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks ich! Appointment with midwife on Friday. Going to,see if can connive her into giving me an ultrasound heheh


----------



## moter98

Sweetz, you're an orange!


----------



## Sweetz33

Not just any ole orange...a NAVEL orange hehe


----------



## lch28

lol.. just 10 weeks ago you were a poppy seed!


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow....mind blowing when you think about it


----------



## lch28

it really is.. i am a mango!!


----------



## moter98

ich, 19 weeks, woohoo!!!!


----------



## moter98

how are you girls doing?

i've been busy crocheting and playing with ds, lol! i got this teach my toddler kit and we are working on colors. he's learning! we are doing tons of arts and crafts projects too. and puzzles, stringing beads, etc. so much fun. my baby is growing up. 

doing good here. i feel normal, besides normal pregnancy stuff. except for one thing that scared me. the other night before bed i started to get this twitching in my lower left uterus. i thought it was baby at first, but it was twitching so fast and in the exact same spot. it did that for an hour, then off and on throughout the night. i've had this exact thing happen before. but it was after i had ds. it would happen off and on about the first year i had him. i read that is normal after pregnancy, but don't know what it means during pregnancy. hasn't happened since though


----------



## lch28

that sounds like fun!! glad DS is doing well and you are keeping busy.. 

are you sure it wasn't the baby moving/kicking?? i would put it to normal pregnancy stuff hun.. i get tons of weird twinges and stuff but i totally get your worry. id just mentino it to your doctor, or maybe call if your worried, but im sure its nothing hun.. 

i got a big glob of that mucus plug stuff again. i noticed its always after a BM (tmi) i know my doctor said its just normal cm but it freaks me out.. and today it was so much.. it seems like it happens once a week. i had a dream that i went for my ultrasound and my cervical length was only 1 cm.. =\ =\ now im really upset about that. i hope it stayed the same length... it sucks cause normally id just be soo excited for my gender scan but im also terrified about my cervix. GRRRRRRRRR STUPID CERVIX WHY CANT YOU BE COMPETENT.


----------



## moter98

positive it wasn't baby. i can tell the difference. baby kicks i don't feel often, but when i do, they are nowhere near that fast. it was like as fast as an eye twitch and in the exact same spot. i could even see it twitching. i've had this before, so nothing new. it's just new in that it's happened during pregnancy. 

i get lots of cm too. mostly in the morning. i have to wear a liner now in mornings. i'll be walking around and suddenly feel like i've wet my pants! i remember with ds i had to wear a liner everyday, it was so bad. i think it's normal because your plug is always shedding and regenerating. 

i feel same way about 20 week scan. with ds, i was SO excited, then was told bad news. now i have a phobia about it and am extremely nervous. not just about placenta, cervical length, but mostly about the baby. really hoping to hear everything with baby looks normal!


----------



## lch28

Hope u do too hun when's ur scan? The cm I am getting is like booger


----------



## moter98

Oct 3rd
Oh. Mine is mostly creamy. So gross lol
The things we do for a baby. I haven't even had sex or an orgasm for ages since its not allowed. What the hell? I wonder if it will be for the whole pregnancy


----------



## lch28

Has that been since the spotting


----------



## moter98

Yes. Drs orders


----------



## lch28

Hmm. Maybe ask him next time. My Dr has no problem with sex or orgasm. Considering I'm single haven't had much of either lol


----------



## moter98

I can't because I had bleeding in my uterus and any bleeding in there causes premature contractions. Orgasms also cause contractions and in my situation could trigger preterm labor. Not sure if it's gonna be through whole prefnancy or just until sr is sure the tear is healed.


----------



## lch28

Same reason I think my Dr is crazy to say sex is fine. How u feeling? I am counting down to Thursday!

Sweetz? Where u been


----------



## moter98

It is fine for most pregnancies. It's just because of the blood in there for me. My SIL couldn't either cause she is pregnant with triplets. Did I tell you she's on hospital
Bedrest for short cervix? Admitted at 26 weeks and 29+4 now. She has no cerclage. Just the pressure of three babies did it I'm sure


----------



## moter98

Hey, Thursday will be here before you know it


----------



## lch28

best of luck to your SIL.. was she not allowed a cerclage? yes, i am sure the weight of 3 babies did it, a co worker of mine had twins and was on bed rest in hopsital from 22 weeks, she made it to 37


----------



## moter98

No, she had measurements done often to check but was fine until 26 weeks


----------



## lch28

do u know what her length is now?


----------



## Sweetz33

Hi sorry girls.....I've been mondo stressed....dealing with bullshit hitting me from every angle.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> do u know what her length is now?

no. i asked my brother, but he didn't know. the dr just said it's short. that was at 26 weeks. so i know it had to be below 2.5 cm at that point for them to say it was short. i'm guessing it was shorter than that even for them to put her on bedrest. they are surprised she's made it this far and thought she would have had them by now. they think any day now. her goal is to make it to 30 weeks. that's on thursday.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> Hi sorry girls.....I've been mondo stressed....dealing with bullshit hitting me from every angle.

oh no. what's going on?


----------



## lch28

soo glad she has made it this far and it sounds like she has a great chance of making it even farther. hopefully the dr's dont keep prodding around by her cervix though.

so.. ive been getting these red itchy bumps every morning when i wake up. was absolutely convinced it was bed bugs.. paid an exterminator a effin fortune and he said def not bed bugs. soo.. i figured hmm what have i been doing differently lately.. !! i looked at the pamhplet from my progesterone shots.. common side effect - hives. grrrr


----------



## Sweetz33

moter98 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sorry girls.....I've been mondo stressed....dealing with bullshit hitting me from every angle.
> 
> oh no. what's going on?Click to expand...

Problems with DH, health issues, had spotting for a day and a half, my dd missing me like crazy, moving, family and close friends being negative....ahhhh

CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!!!!

At least the DH part is fixed for the most part....


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich iwas the same way until I realized my old roommate change laundry soap.....damn her lol


----------



## lch28

felt like posting a bump pic lol..

19+3
 



Attached Files:







19+3-1.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> soo glad she has made it this far and it sounds like she has a great chance of making it even farther. hopefully the dr's dont keep prodding around by her cervix though.
> 
> so.. ive been getting these red itchy bumps every morning when i wake up. was absolutely convinced it was bed bugs.. paid an exterminator a effin fortune and he said def not bed bugs. soo.. i figured hmm what have i been doing differently lately.. !! i looked at the pamhplet from my progesterone shots.. common side effect - hives. grrrr

oh no! is there anything that will help?


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> moter98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sorry girls.....I've been mondo stressed....dealing with bullshit hitting me from every angle.
> 
> oh no. what's going on?Click to expand...
> 
> Problems with DH, health issues, had spotting for a day and a half, my dd missing me like crazy, moving, family and close friends being negative....ahhhh
> 
> CALGON TAKE ME AWAY!!!!!!!!
> 
> At least the DH part is fixed for the most part....Click to expand...

ugh. when it rains it pours! did you go to dr for the spotting?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> felt like posting a bump pic lol..
> 
> 19+3

what a cute baby bump!!


----------



## lch28

thanks! i think i woke up with it one morning lol..

no.. my dr said i can take benadryl but i hate benadryl.. it knocks me out and he said i might not feel movement for a while after taking it so ill just deal.. theres anti itch creams too.. its not all over.. just a few on my arms and legs.. hoping it doesnt get worse.. its just my reaction too the meds =\ oh well.


----------



## moter98

will you have them till you stop the progesterone?


----------



## lch28

he said most likely ill have it till i stop.. sometimes your body gets used to it and the allergic reaction stops. he said its most likely the castor oil .. guess im allergic to castor oil.. 
im just hoping it doesn't get worse.. i dont want to have them like ALL over my body.. as for now i get them on my arms and ankles/feet


----------



## moter98

If its not one thing it's another! What ever happened to easy pregnancies lol


----------



## lch28

i know!!! not to mention.. ive been getting terrible charlie horses in my calf. do u know what those are lol??? so my calf hurts every single day, so i limp. my other leg hurts from my progestreone shots. and i have sciatica.. i look like a 90 year old walking down the street!


----------



## moter98

You poor girl! Try compression stockings for the leg cramps. Should help.


----------



## lch28

cool i dont even know what those are but will have to look it up!

i am tired.. and cramping. i was on my feet far too much today =\


----------



## moter98

I have like 3 pair! Get aching legs often and the compression stocking work instantly


----------



## lch28

i have more hives. all over my body.. =\ my dr said if they got bad he might have to take me off the shots and i really want to take them


----------



## moter98

oh no. :-(


----------



## Sweetz33

Try an oatmeal bath. Works wonders. I get hives often.

I just found out my doc never scheduled my gender scan and they are out for the whole week!! I have to wait until Monday to schedule it now!! *grrrrrrr*


----------



## moter98

Frustrating Sweetz! Good news is they have to get you in in that 20 week window


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah that is good hehe...all this talk about hives is making me itchy too lol


----------



## moter98

Lol


----------



## lch28

Omggg. Sweetz hope u get in soon. The nurse told me to take benadryl which I don't want to do and that she'd tell my Dr to call me. Tbh I'll deal with hives. They do get worse every injection but I want to take it


----------



## Sweetz33

Oatmeal bath and the pink lotion stuff you put on poison ivy haha


----------



## lch28

! i am team :blue:! its a boy! and i am so excited.


i did get some pretty bad news =\

first of all, the baby has pyelectasis. his kidneys are not emptying urine the correct way. this is a sign of down syndrome. my risk has gone from 1 in 7500 to 1 in 4000 :cry: they told me they see this 3 times a day, and it always resolves itself, and they have never seen it be from down syndrome. that its very common in boys and not to worry. still, i got upset. Ill love my baby either way of course! I am going to see a genetic counselor tomorrow. 

second, my cervix is funneling (open at the top of my stitch) and has gone from 4 cm to 2.5 cm. i am on bed rest. no more working. this financially will be almost impossible for me.


----------



## moter98

congrats on a baby boy! they are wonderful!!!!

did you have the first tri screening? as far as down's goes, they look for other characterics of it too. like the heart and nose. since they didn't find anything there, i bet it will resolve itself. i have read about what you are talking about and it seems it does usually resolve itself. totally understandable why you are worried though. totally normal reaction!

will the stitch hold it did dr say? so glad you've got that cerclage! have you spoken with your boss? is your job secure till after you are off maternity leave? can your mom and/or other family members help you out at this time? it's not like you can help it! bedrest really does do wonders for cervical length. ask my SIL. she is still keeping those babies in with hers and she has no cerclage.


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah for team blue!! Sorry this is so,short, but working....you are every day in my prayers girl! <3


----------



## lch28

im just scared. I now will be depending on family to support me. I feel like a failure for some reason, and i wont be able to buy anything for the baby because i am literally broke and i feel like a bad mom. i know that its silly


----------



## Sweetz33

Very silly! But that's ok..I'm in the same boat. Know that I'm here for you too even though I'm so far away.... <3


----------



## moter98

You are doing what you have to for your baby boy! What more could he ask for or need. All else will fall into place for you. Have a baby shower! You will get lots of the things you need.


----------



## lch28

Thanks ladies. I am just a bit down today. My ex made me calm down.. he says to come back home and he'll take care of every thing. It is sadly tempting


----------



## Sweetz33

Noooooooo


----------



## lch28

haha i know dont worry. that is totally not a reason to be with someone. i just wish things could have been different. if he wasnt such a complete ass.. i could really use the support ya know..


----------



## moter98

Totally understand. If he wants to be helpful, he can send you money monthly to help pay your bills. He's gonna have to pay child support in a few months anyway. is there any sort of assistance you can get for being on bedrest? Seems there should be. After all, it's a health issue. Maybe you can get disability?


----------



## lch28

only if my previous job offered it.. which it would have.. if i had stayed for 90 days so my benefits kicked in. now i dont even have health insurance. its a mess.


----------



## moter98

Oh I see. Puts you in a tough spot! Have you talked with your family? Can they help you till you are able to get back to work?


----------



## lch28

no one in my family is really in a position to help me except my father. hes helped me so much and i know hes sick of it. i just dont know what to say to him. literally, i need 320 a month for my car payment, 200 for car insurance, around 100 for medication, money for food.. rent.. its just awful.


----------



## moter98

Check with your state about short term disability


----------



## lch28

yes. i am looking into that..


----------



## Sweetz33

Short term disability, state Medicaid for pregnant woman....every state has it, they cover all pregnancy related care as well as 6 months post partum


----------



## lch28

even if i am unemployed?


----------



## Sweetz33

It is for low income, disabled, unemployed individuals. I have it as a supplement to my Medicare.


----------



## lch28

just got off the phone with social services. have an appointment on monday. also have an appointment on tuesday with WIC. its state checks for groceries


----------



## moter98

great! i bet they can help you out!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Awesome! They will provide you with medical/dental insurance and services, SNAP card (for groceries) and WIC which gives you milk, juice, cereal, breads, egg, cheese, and a couple other things. It is very helpful.


----------



## Sweetz33

.i felt the baby kick/punch for the 1st time today!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

im just scared i wont qualify! yay for baby movement


----------



## lch28

wheres your ticker?!?! i forgot how many weeks u are lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Well according to the new edd they just gave me, I'm 18 weeks. I'm waiting until tomorrow to put one up bc I'm going to ask them again...first it was the 13th, then the 9th and most recently the 3rd. I have to explain to them I have big babies lol I'm thinking the 9th is about right.....and that would make me 17 weeks.


----------



## lch28

they only change my due date if im measuring a week or more ahead. im measuring 3 days ahead of O date so far


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm going to say to the tech....gender and edd...stat lol


----------



## lch28

ahhh were talking on two threads! is this ur 20 week scan?


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol we are such multitaskers yeah this will be my 20 week/gender scan as far as I know.


----------



## lch28

ooh so exciting


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## moter98

2 nieces and a nephew born today at 29+4! smallest is 2lb 10oz. all in NICU and doing well.


----------



## lch28

oh congrats hun i hope they do well! is this your first time being an aunt? i LOVE being an aunt! 

i had a question. my doctor didnt really give me much instruction over the phone about this modified bed rest stuff. what can i do? i feel like im not being careful enough. im alone in the apartment from 7-7 , so i mean i get up to make myself a sanwhich or something quick.. i go to pee like every hour.. i put some clothes in the laundry today..


----------



## Sweetz33

No lifting over 5lbs, no bending too much, nothing too strenuous. Basically eat bonbons put your feet up and relax. :)


----------



## lch28

olololol! omg how was scan?!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lil butthead crossed their legs......another scan set for the 16th.


----------



## moter98

I have 1 other niece and 2 nephews besides. 

Every dr has different standards for bedrest and it will be specific to what your problem is. In your case, I would remain laying down as much as you can to keep the pressure off your cervix.


----------



## moter98

i've lost part of my plug and it's bloody. freaking out


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh no!! Was it a lot?


----------



## moter98

about a quarter size, really hard rubbery like and BLOODY


----------



## moter98

have a scan in an hour and a half to check everything. had to be a bitch to be seen but i dont care. i know this is not normal!


----------



## Sweetz33

I would be a bitch too!! Omg Moter you are in my prayers!!


----------



## moter98

thanks. i am so done with this dr. why should i have to raise a fuss to be seen when i have clear complications?! it's not like i'm making it up or overreacting.


----------



## Sweetz33

I would of gotten rid of the moron.....


----------



## moter98

Oh I will be! I'm requesting a referral to a peri. If he won't give it to me I'm switching to my OB I had with ds. So done trying to get in to see MY dr when I have a problem. A REAL medical problem.


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with a stupid doctor...


----------



## lch28

oh no hun hope all is well. also ask them to do an internal and a swab. you def need a new doc


----------



## moter98

They did a transvaginal scan and tech said cervix is upper 3's and no funneling. Waiting to see dr now. I brought the plug with to show him I'm not crazy. But maybe that's crazy in itself. I don't care though. He needs to see what I passed


----------



## Sweetz33

That's not crazy at all. Good to hear about cervix and no funneling.....I am curious about what you passed though...


----------



## moter98

Me too. Will see what dr says


----------



## Sweetz33

Keep me updated...you are one of the few I worry about and are always in my thoughts <3


----------



## moter98

ok. cervix is 3.6 cm and no funneling. placenta looks normal. baby looks normal (doing the happy dance in my head) internal exam, cervix looks and feels normal. dr says it isn't the plug because cervix is completely closed so no way it could get out? he thinks cm. so i said why is it hard, rubbery and stringy and have bright red blood in it. he says, you are right, that's not normal. no explanation for that. so it's basically a big fat i don't know, BUT everything checks out normal. really nothing else they can do than what they already did. i am happy with the care i got today. they were very thorough. dr said he will set me up with a peri anytime i like. they come to clinic twice a week and are at hospital. he also said they wouldn't do anything different than he did. i will be having a scan at 24 weeks along with my reg appt to check cervical length and placenta.


----------



## lch28

sounds good hun.. im glad you got proper care today.. i know its scary to see that type of discharge.. i get it all the time, not bloody, but with sophia my plug was never bloody. So it always freaks me out, your cervix sounds like its in great shape. even if you did lose the mucus plug, chances are it wouldnt mean labor is coming (especially with your cervix being 3cm no funnelling) and the mucus plug re builds itself every 24 hours. lots of people lose it and dont go into ptl


----------



## moter98

the bright red blood is what scares me. the mucous was hard and rubbery too. no cm i have ever seen before save the time i lost my plug with DS#1. i do have a lot of cm, but it is more egg white like. this was different. 

anyway, dr did say based on i went full term with ds and all checked out normal that my chances of preterm labor are low


----------



## moter98

here's a couple pics from the scan. the one pic is the new technology they now have on their new machines.
 



Attached Files:







MORRISON_TINA_3 copy.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 4









MORRISON_TINA_6 copy.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetz33

Awww look at that cutie!!


----------



## moter98

and he's perfect! i am just so happy to hear that. i've been so worried about it.


----------



## lch28

he is perfect! YAY! i wish i could share my last ultrasound pics. no scanner here, it was my fiances. you should see the potty shot. he has quite the lil pee pee


----------



## moter98

lol! i didnt even think to get potty shot pic. good thing i have one from earlier. we just get all our pics on cd's now with their new machines. its really cool.

have you been taking it easy ich?


----------



## lch28

i have but i feel like i could be doing better. i do get up a couple of times a day.. to make food and such.. then i worry about going to the doctor and my scan. i have another cervical check on friday and im just worried about going out of the house.


----------



## Sweetz33

I am on bed rest as well....I am also OCD.....which sucks...well I swept and mopped last night...and paid for it. DH said it perfectly...in a couple months you will be running ragged...get it in while you can :) first smart thing he has said in a while lol


----------



## moter98

oh, i didnt know you were on bedrest too! what for?


----------



## Sweetz33

It is because of spotting sporadically and cramping. They want me to relax....my chill pills are not prego safe so my anxiety and panic are crazy all over the place. I was on a lot of meds before getting pregnant (7 to be exact) ranging from pain meds to head meds....the one that is killing me the most is my sleep meds. I can deal with the pain....but I need the sleep!


----------



## moter98

oh! i hope it stops for you hun. that is scary stuff. look at me, everytime i bleed i RUN to the dr. i totally panic and freak out. 

do you have a local nutrition store? we a store called complete nutrition that has an all natural supplement line that designed to help you sleep


----------



## Sweetz33

Not that I know of...but I need something...I'm averaging 2-3 hours uninterrupted before I wake up. Nightmares are back too....quite annoying.


----------



## moter98

boo! i don't sleep long at a time as i'm a light sleeper, but i can fall asleep again pretty quickly


----------



## lch28

Hope u feel better sweetz. I wake up every two hours to pee. The baby moves so much at night he always keeps me up! Not that I mind lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah I think miss Abigail or mr Xander is playfully kicking my bladder.....constantly.....I feel like I have to pee a river and a trickle comes out....then 10 minutes later, another trickle....


----------



## moter98

haha! that happens to me too. all of a sudden i have the urge to go. must be baby kicking bladder


----------



## lch28

he always does that to me!! still dont know any names..


----------



## moter98

Same here. Well, I know the name I want but dh still says no.


----------



## lch28

he doesnt like it? boo. The only one I like is Jeffrey. I think its really nice.


----------



## moter98

I love Alexander Grant. To me, that's his name. It just clicks. Now if only dh would agree


----------



## lch28

why doesnt he like it? i think its beautiful.


----------



## moter98

He just says he doesn't like it. Grrrrrrr
He may like Austin which I would agree to, but no middle name for Austin yet. Alexander Grant is of course my top pick


----------



## lch28

lol..

so i just got another email from fob. its long and annoying and stupid. seriously.. this stuff would have melted my heart 2 months ago. and now it just bothers me


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe where do you think I got Xander from? AleXANDER....great name :)


----------



## moter98

He sure is persistent! Any signs of him changing? Is he seeing a counselor?


Haha, Sweetz! You are right!


----------



## Sweetz33

;)


----------



## lch28

yes . he is going to a private counselor and anger management.


----------



## moter98

ich, that is GREAT he is doing that. step in the right direction. i firmly believe people can change if they really want to. even if its too little too late for you, it will mean a lot for your baby


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow...at least he is doing something. I pray for the baby's sake he changes.


----------



## lch28

yeah.. at this point thats all i care about ya know? the most imporant role model in a babies life is the same sex parent and im hoping hell step up. that's why i am nervous about having a boy. thrilled, but nervous at the same time.


----------



## moter98

i think the male role model is important in a boy's life, but as a mother to a boy i can tell you i am working hard on shaping ds's values and ethics, etc. i think mommy has a big influence as well.


----------



## lch28

that is great to hear.. my cousin upset me yesterday saying i should fix things for the babies sake, and becuase of me no one will teach him how to ride a bike or fish or play sports and he wont know how to be a real man when hes older.. :cry:


----------



## moter98

oh ich, that is nonsense! you can certainly teach him all those things, as well as grandpa, uncles, etc. my dh does not hunt or fish or doing any of those "male" things. doesn't mean my ds will be lacking for any of that. ds and i play catch and shoot hoops together. you can do all of that with him. and it's not like he isn't going to have his dad in his life. he will still see him too. i'm sorry, but your cousin is an idiot and needs to mind their own business.


----------



## lch28

thats what i think. but im scared of him. i dont want him near my son.. i really dont.. i didnt answer his email and im too embarassed to even tell anyone what he said next. i wouldnt put it past him to take my son.


----------



## moter98

what? your cousin you mean?


----------



## lch28

no my ex.. i truly am beginning to fear him. he just told me "he knows where i live"..


----------



## moter98

that is creepy! save all of those emails in case it comes down to a custody battle.


----------



## lch28

i know its going to come down to that.. i have all his emails saved. hell be lucky to get public visitation..


----------



## lch28

lol. he says the first thing hes going to do is get a paternity test.

um if you want to waste 2 grand.. go ahead..


----------



## moter98

what a nut job. seriously. what the heck is the matter with him?


----------



## lch28

this is whats going on. hes losing it dude.. lol.. hes soo pissed that im not taking him back and now hes just making a total fool of himself.


----------



## lch28

he had total control over me for 7 years. what i wore, where i went, who i talked too, and now he has zero control and hes freaking out


----------



## moter98

oh. wow. what you wore? where you went? who you saw? that sounds like a very abusive relationship. i could not imagine my dh telling me what to wear or who i can see or where i can go. the guys got serious issues. are you concerned he is going to hurt you? those threatening emails he's sent you could get you a restraining order against him. i think that would be a very good idea for you to do.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> lol. he says the first thing hes going to do is get a paternity test.
> 
> um if you want to waste 2 grand.. go ahead..

if you want child support from him, they require paternity test for that.


----------



## lch28

oh, even better.. so he can shut up. he took my virginity.. so ive obviously never cheated on him. he did that for the first 4 years. we broke up for 8 months and he stopped doing it. then i got pregnant and he started again..


----------



## moter98

oh my gosh, serious?! you are WAY better off without him in your life


----------



## lch28

i know. for some reason when i get loney i miss him.. =[


----------



## moter98

it's only natural to miss someone you were with for so long. but, you will meet someone else and be so thankful you left OH!


----------



## lch28

maybe.. i just feel like no one is going to want to date me. Im pregnant, then ill have a newborn. theres even more. he gave me a std when we first met and i cant even get rid of it


----------



## moter98

don't worry! you will find someone. many, many single moms have found someone. and what a jerk. when you find the right one, none of that will matter


----------



## lch28

yeah, i cant even seem to think of that right now! lol. i have a question.. what if he can prove to a judge that he can financially support the baby better then me? he makes more then i ever will.. do you think they'll give him full custody? :cry: i couldnt even bear for him to have partial custody.


----------



## moter98

no way. not with all the threats he's made to you, which you have proof of. you really think he would want full custody anyway? would sure put a damper in his partying.


----------



## lch28

just to make me upset yes.. im going to talk to a lawyer about this. like tomorrow. i just need to know what rights he has. also he has a felony on his record from when he was 18. aggravated assault. that cant look good to a judge. even if he were to get partial custody id freak. id probably leave the state..


----------



## moter98

he for sure won't get custody with a felony on his record. try not to worry.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok time for mama Sweetz to throw I. Her 2 cents. :)

1- your ex is a flipping nutjob
2- your cousin needs to STFU
3- if he makes more, all that means is he pays you more lol
4- from what you have told me....you have no worries with him getting anything but supervised visitation. He won't get custody, he won't get unsupervised visitation. This guy is scary....reminds me of my DH.....which kinda scares me.

Advice from past experience.....save everything, and I mean everything. If he writes a lovey letter...save that too. It shows his fluctuations and mood instability. When he calls save voicemails. If he calls multiple times, save phone records. When he calls RECORD THE PHONE CALL! My sister is raising her son alone and he is awesome. It is better to have 1 parent who cares, then 2 where one is detrimental to the child's well being. Anyone can be a father, but it takes someone special to be a daddy. He, I. My eyes, is just a sperm donor. He is no man. A real man treats his woman like a queen, his equal.


----------



## lch28

well said babe!! lol

yeah i save everything. i have 18 saved voicemails of him just SCREAMING at me.. emails texts letters u name it. if he is dumb enough to take me to court im going to go all out.


----------



## moter98

that must be so awful to have to go through with him. and scary! i really think you should cut all contact with him at this point. no answering emails, phone calls, texts, letters etc. i think a response, no matter what kind is what he is looking for so he thinks he has a chance of getting you under his control again. what a creep! as far as him wanting to be there for baby appt's etc, i think his behavior has made that impossible. he is far too unstable.


----------



## Sweetz33

I agree with motor...


----------



## lch28

He checked himself into a mental health facility out of a recomendation from his therapist. I dont know if he was feeling suicidal or what. The truth is I care about him and I truly wish him the best. but im exhausted.. he has worn me out.. 

cervical length scan tomorrow. pray for me ladies


----------



## moter98

Well, hope he gets better.

Good luck tomorrow! 
Was your cervical length normal at your 20 week scan with Sophia? Just wondering and worrying about mine of course. Losing what I am sure was part of my plug has made me super paranoid


----------



## lch28

they never even told me it. i had no idea they checked it. i wonder if they even looked at it. they didnt do a tvu.. just an abdominal.. did you get it measured at dr office when you went about the plug? how much was it then?


----------



## moter98

They do check it routinely at the 20 week scan. But just abdominally usually. I got mine checked trans on tues only because babies head was right on my cervix and didn't move the whole time. It was 3.6. I am just concerned of it shortening quickly cause I don't get it checked again until oct 31


----------



## Sweetz33

I hope that he is able to change, again for the baby's sake....I feel ya on being worn.


----------



## Sweetz33

Motor???? Ich???? You ladies ok???


----------



## lch28

yess. sorry i lost the thread lol.

update. my cervix stayed the same length. still on bed rest. doctor was really happy with how everything looked though


----------



## Sweetz33

YAY!!! yeah the thread was way down there haha


----------



## moter98

That's great about the length ich!
Hanging in here myself. Getting out more and boy was it very much needed! Gonna go grocery shopping now and pick up a script for ds. Then I'm making beer cheese soup without the beer lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay motor! Glad you're feeling better. :)


----------



## moter98

I'm feeling back to myself and not so depressed! It's amazing how much just getting out of the house now and then can boost your spirits


----------



## lch28

it really is! did doc take you off bed rest?


----------



## moter98

No. Still modified bed rest but I can leave the house now. I go on short shopping trips, to see the triplets and out to eat. And now I can go to birthday parties etc. it was really hard for me to stay home for 6 weeks, going absolutely nowhere at all!


----------



## lch28

wow so i guess you were on strict bed rest? i can go out also, as long as im not up for more then 15 minutes. how are the triplets doing?? are they expected to be in the NICU a long time? 

anyway.. so glad you can get out.


----------



## moter98

Twins are good. Not sure how long they will be in there


----------



## Sweetz33

Glad both you ladies are doing well :)


----------



## moter98

The babies room is coming together nicely  having a blast decorating it.


----------



## lch28

had a scare last night.. got up and felt a gush of fluid. went to L&D and it was not my waters. just had a lot of discharge because i have a yeast infection ugh!


----------



## moter98

When does this scariness end! Glad all turned out well. You've had enough stress already ich.


----------



## lch28

idk =[ and its still scaring me for some reason. im scared to use the monistat they gave me. and im having even more discharge.


----------



## Sweetz33

Oh how scary! I used Monistat before when pregnant with no problems.


----------



## moter98

The monistat is ok to use! It's more important to get rid of the infection. It's very common to have yeast infections during pregnancy. Try not to worry.


----------



## moter98

5 month bump :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0838 copy.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! Pretty bump!!


----------



## lch28

Yay I love bump pics I'll be posting one soon.


----------



## moter98

Pic, pic!


----------



## lch28

how are you ladies. im sick =[


----------



## moter98

hope you feel better soon ich!

i'm just bleh today. it's my birthday and for some reason i am just depressed! so bored sitting here at home all the time. i wonder if i'm gonna hate being a stay at home mom. sure don't like being locked in this house so much right now. not to mention, if i did actually want to do something like with friends i would have to jump through hoops to get someone to watch ds. dh just gets to do whatever he wants whenever he wants. he didn't even get up with ds this morning! slept in till just now. we were gonna go out to lunch for my free birthday dinner. then he says he has too much work to do now. well, if he would have gotten up he would have plenty of time! now he says we will go tonight before his pool leagues. so we will be rushed for time and he will be distracted cause he wants to get to his leagues as soon as possible. grrrrrrrr


----------



## Sweetz33

Happy Birthday Motor!! I will say that is one thing DH pays attention to...I think bc my bday is so close to a major holiday it gets forgotten often.

Sorry you're sick ich. :(

I'm doing ok. I'm having a blah day too...


----------



## lch28

oh no hun, well happy birthday, I hope you end up having a good day.. i hate my birthday.. something bad alwyas happens on it. literally. since i was 16 lol.


----------



## moter98

bleh! just not a good day. not that it really has anything to do with my birthday. hopefully ds will happier when he gets up from his nap too. 
thanks for the birthday wishes. :)
are you getting kicked alot now? i seem to be getting kicked alot now. it's really weird, but it feels like i'm being kicked in the cervix a lot of the time


----------



## lch28

im getting kicked lots in the cervix. its kind of annoying hahah. but yes this lil man is very active


----------



## lch28

okay heres my bump pic. 21 + 6
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lch28

hahahahahah excuse my mess.


----------



## moter98

Awe, cute bump!!


----------



## lch28

thanks!! did you end up enjoying your bday?


----------



## moter98

i did! we went to la casita for my free birthday meal. had rancheros and then got to eat my leftovers today in a wrap. so so good! better day today. gonna take ds to the mall tomorrow. we will have a mother son day out :)


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay for feeling better! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

yay! awesome!


----------



## Sweetz33

Totally bumping this so I can see what's up with my two girls lol


----------



## moter98

hi ladies! ich, you will be 23 weeks tomorrow! bet you are a nervous wreck this week. hang in there. Vday is just around the corner. 

how are you sweetz? you will be halfway there in just 2 days!

i'm good here. just taking it easy. been doing a little more lately cause i just can't stand sitting around anymore. took ds to the pumpkin patch couple days ago. can't wait to bake some pumpkin seeds. :)


----------



## lch28

hey hun!!! missed ya!

this week is gonna be really hard for me =[ =[ any twinge i feel ive been freaking out over. I also had an orgasm in my sleep twice this week! wtf?!?! and its totally made me really paranoid.. i cant wait to reach v day but most excited for 28 weeks. 

bet DS had fun! omg. i used to love baking pumpkin seeds!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok stupid ?? But what is V day?


----------



## lch28

viability day. when your 24 weeks the baby is now "viable" and if you are to go into ptl the baby has a higher chance of surviving and the doctors will do everything to help it live.


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooooo!! Cool!! Then yay I only have a month to go woohooooooo!! And you, you only have a week!!! Yessssssssss!!! And motor a week and a half!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

=] i know! i cant wait. fridays are my fav days lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe


----------



## lch28

bored so heres a bump pic
 



Attached Files:







22+6.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

The time will pass! Can't wait for pumpkin seeds. Would have made them already if I was allowed to cut the darn things open. Still waiting on dh to be home for more than 10 minutes to do it. Work has been crazy busy for him. Can you believe how far along we all are already? Time is flying


----------



## moter98

Cute bumpy pic!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Woooohooo look at that bumpage!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hehe my bump this past Tuesday hehe


----------



## moter98

So cute!


----------



## lch28

ooh sweetz love ur bump. and your nails!! lol. used to always have mine done but for work we cant have nails. and now im on bed rest. poo.

i really cant believe were all in 2nd tri!!! lol motor i remember you got your bfp like 4 days after me!! werent u like 7dpo??? 

im feeling soo much movement how about you guys?


----------



## moter98

8dpo! Super early. 
How is bed rest going for you ich? When do they check your length again


----------



## Sweetz33

I got my bfp at 9dpo hehe. As for movement, Xander is doing baby aerobics and using my bladder as a punching bag.


----------



## lch28

=[ 28 weeks dammit.. i want to get it sooner but my doctor just doesn't think its necessary.. He said I can come see him every 2 weeks starting now but he doesn't want to keep messing around up there with the TVU and would rather do cervical checks himself. He said if it feels really soft/thin he will send me for one. then he said i have to trust him more :dohh:

lol, seriously, he always kicks my cervix. its the oddest sensation ever


----------



## moter98

Yeah that makes sense. You have the cerclage in so it will be ok! I get checked at 24 weeks and then I don't think I will again


----------



## lch28

i hope so.. i see my dr every 2 weeks now which im very happy about


----------



## Sweetz33

:growlmad:
My stupid ex-wife (yes you read that right) is such a dramatic piece of work...oye vey...now that DH is being nice and helpful and not stressing me out...she has to bust her dramatic pity party butt back in the picture....Lord help me not go psychotic hose beast on this woman...


----------



## moter98

every 2 weeks, that's great! i don't even see my regular dr till i'm 32 weeks!! he's out for the whole week that i'm 24 weeks and i didn't want to wait till 25 weeks for a cervical length check. then for the 28 week, the scheduler told me he never sees his patients for that one cause it's the glucose test. i'm seeing a GP. then finally at 32 weeks i'm scheduled back with him. not happy about it, but i know if anything goes wrong i can call and be seen now or see a peri whenever i want. 

sweetz, isn't that how it always goes? finally things start getting better, then something happens to throw a wrench in it! hope it all works out well


----------



## Sweetz33

Hey ladies....woke up this am around 4:30 with the most painful cramping and diarrhea OMG it was awful! I called DH at woke crying. I have no bleeding and Xander stil throwing the occasional kick/punch so not too worried but DAMN! Still cramping a little this morning but nothing like last night. My back hurts like a bitch though....


----------



## lch28

why am i still a papaya??!!?!?!??!!

aww sweetz hope everything works out with the ex. hate ex's. ugh.. and the cramping was probably diarhea related hun


----------



## Sweetz33

You will be a papaya for 4 weeks...once you hit a certain point it takes a few weeks to change. I'm hoping no more diarrhea that was awful girl...so painful.


----------



## lch28

BOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! i just looked on the bump.com and it says im a grapefruit this week. must be somtehing wrong with the tickers.. hpoe u feel better huun


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks girl.....I'm looking for a new/better ticker lol


----------



## lch28

hahah i like the tickers but i know the fruits get messed up


----------



## Sweetz33

Well if I go by their list..I hope I don't reach jackfruit!


----------



## lch28

hhaha ill be a honeydew when i get my stitch out and prob wont make it much farther


----------



## Sweetz33

I carried my oldest to pumpkin she was 9lbs 10oz.

The surrogate butternut squash and she was 5lbs something...

So if Xander is full term...can we say huge baby?


----------



## lch28

lol! my brother was 11 pounds at 42 weeks. docs dont let you go that far tho now a days


----------



## Sweetz33

Well boys are bigger than girls....so I'm hoping that I don't go the 40 weeks and if I do....I will gladly take that C-section bc I can't have an epi lol


----------



## lch28

oh my why cant you have an epi???!


----------



## Sweetz33

I have already had 3 epis and a spinal tap...too dangerous. If they slip I'm paralyzed from the waist down.


----------



## lch28

ive had 2 epis.. uh oh.. lol.. does that mean its risky to have another??!?!?:wacko:


----------



## lch28

alright well now im really worried.. I was at my regular doc yesterday becuase my ear was hurting (not an infection just fluid) and my blood pressure was sort of high, 120/90.. so i called my OB and he said its not that high and you cant go by one reading, but to keep an eye out for head aches/vision changes etc.. 

so today im at cvs and just had to check it of course.. it was 134/84! wtf??? so my mom goes and checks hers and hers is 149/79.. she thinks its not accurate and i shouldnt be worried because hers is always normal (so is mine) 

but i am.. lol.. i mean i dont wanan call my doc on the weekend and b like OMG ! I WENT TO CVS AND MY BLOOD PRESSURES HIGH!


----------



## moter98

i had high blood pressure with ds#1. when it's 140/90 consistently, is when they start monitoring you. it can mean preeclempsia is developing, and it might not. once i got a high reading at the dr, i bought my own blood pressure monitor and took my readings twice a day. it consistently showed just below 140/90 everyday, though it was always higher at dr office. probably nerves. i never did develop preeclempsia, though i retained a lot of water. i was just monitored more closely at delivery and everything went just fine. bp lowered after i had ds. i wouldn't worry too much about it at this point. if you are above 140/90, that's when your dr will talk to you. but remember, doesn't necessarily mean much!


----------



## lch28

do you think my readings were high? i dont know much about it. id hate to have another complication ugh


----------



## moter98

no, i don't think they are high until they reach 140/90. though your dr will probably monitor it now. its only because some women get high blood pressure in second half of pregnancy that can indicate toxemia. however, you would also likely have lots of water retention and protein in your urine. that all together would indicate toxemia. i don't think your numbers are cause for concern at this point. the 140/90 mark is the borderline high number. you can be given meds to control your bp too, so if dr thought it was a concern he would have talked to you about that. i was SO worried about this with ds myself cause my high readings at dr's office had dr convinced i was gonna develop toxemia. never did though! if your next reading is on the high end, you might want to get your own bp monitor just to check for yourself at home. that always made me feel better, cause my readings were always lower at home when i wasn't as stressed.


----------



## lch28

yeah, also just being out stresses me out for some reason. im so used to being home and in bed and when I go out im terrified that im putting too much strain on my cervix. its awful! is toxemia the same thing as pre eclampsia? never heard of toxemia. Stupidly at my last appointment my urine wasn't checked. I aksed her if she needed a urine sample and she said no (it was when i went in because i had cramps) and then i went to pee anyway cause i had too, then she asked for the sample and i told her i didnt have it. lol. but i get seen on the 29th so im not too concerned.. i am def pleased to be seen evrey 2 weeks now..

today, he mailed me a check for a crap load of money.. ?? :saywhat:


----------



## moter98

yeah, they are the same thing. its really not to important right now to get a urine sample. its still really early. i don't think you develop it till much later anyway, its just something they screen for. i can't remember when they start asking for one here.


----------



## moter98

your ex sent you a check?


----------



## lch28

yeah... :shrug: i stared at it for like 5 min before understanding what the hell it was..


----------



## moter98

Why would he do that? Did he say? Another try at getting you back perhaps


----------



## lch28

lol, well I am sure that's part of it.. but he also gave me 3 letters in the mail. Two were medical bills (my insurance never covers anything) and one was a reminder that my car payment is late. I changed my address so not sure why its still going to him. I feel weird taking this check from him though?? im not sure why. maybe im being stubborn.. its quite a big check also.. i could prob buy everything for baby and pay my bills.


----------



## moter98

Well, its only fair for him to help. After all, you would be working right now if you could, but can't due to the pregnancy


----------



## lch28

yeah. idk. i didnt cash it yet. its jut sitting there lol


----------



## moter98

would be hard to pass up! wonder what his motive is?


----------



## Sweetz33

Call me cynical....but I don't trust him.........it just seems very odd...


----------



## lch28

it does right??? i just dont get it. he never used to give me money.. and like. WHERE DID HE EVEN GET ALL OF THIS??


----------



## Sweetz33

I wouldn't cash it....but that's just me. He seems like the type to throw it in your face. What do you mean I can't do *insert something having to do with the baby* I gave you $$$$.....or if you do try to leave or go for custody visitation etc....but judge I gave her $$ to help her out, see I'm not that bad.....idk....just seems a bit off to me


----------



## lch28

thats exactly what im thinking. or i had some crazy thought that id cash it and hed call the cops and say i wrote it myself or something! lol


----------



## Sweetz33

I say hold onto it....but dont cash it until you know his true intentions


----------



## Sweetz33

Or where the hell it came from....


----------



## lch28

seriously!! hes never had this kind of money. im so confused.


----------



## moter98

Maybe it's not even a good check!!


----------



## lch28

hahaah yeah i thought of that too but wtf would be the point? hed just get screwed for bouncing a check


----------



## moter98

Idk, just guessing. No note with it or anything?


----------



## Sweetz33

he has lied about so much....that is why i dont trust him


----------



## lch28

me either :shrug: i dunno . lol. ill think about it for a few days =]


----------



## moter98

how are you doing this week ich? almost 24 weeks!


----------



## lch28

im doing well! my brothers put carpet down in my room for me yesterday and moved my furniture around to make space for the baby. hell have his own little area =] ive decided im going to be with my mom at least for a year after the babies born. id prefer not too but I want to make sure im financially stable before i get my own place ya konw?

happy 23 weeks!!!! cant wait for v day


----------



## Sweetz33

Or you both move down to Florida and our kids grow up together heheh


----------



## lch28

hahha one day.. i hope so. i hate NJ . especially the winter ugh


----------



## moter98

that was nice of your brothers to do for you. i hear ya that its not ideal to stay with your mom, but hey, you do what you gotta do! i would feel the same way, but i would do it. and, it's only for a year. it might also be nice to have her there to help you out with a newborn. i wish i lived closer to my mom right now. would sure be helpful just for everyday errands to leave ds with her for a couple hours. but she is a hour drive away each way, so it would take me an hour to drop ds off everytime i want to go on an errand. grrrrr


----------



## lch28

awww, does she visit often? i dont think ill ever live far from my mom, lol.. id never want to live farther then 15 minutes! even though she drives me nuts =]


----------



## moter98

About a 25-30 minute drive. She would watch Aden just about anytime, its just a pain to drive that hour! I think i may start doing it though. I am finding this stay at home thing very difficult. I don't get a break from ds ever. As much as I love him, I'm having a hard time adjusting. Dh is never home cause he's always working hard for our family so its just me. And no adult interaction! Dh wants to move and I've been trying to get him to look at the area my parents are in. I think that would be so great for me. And I could easily go bak to work for my family some days at least if we lived close. It even find a part time job in town and my mom watch ds.


----------



## moter98

Oh, and I can't stand living with my mom either, but we are pretty close. Just living together doesn't mesh well lol


----------



## Sweetz33

My mom is a full east coast away lol


----------



## moter98

That's really far Sweetz! Makes my mom seem closer now lol


----------



## Sweetz33

That's the way I wanted it!


----------



## moter98

Oh! I couldn't ever do that. I would miss my mommy too much.


----------



## moter98

ich! 24 weeks tomorrow. :)

sweetz, how you doing? 

afm, been doing good here. i feel totally fine. been getting out of the house more. really needed that for my sanity. hoping to have a great scan next week then i will relax and go back to work some days when i'm needed. my parents want to go on vacation and my mom likes to do shopping days with her friends so i figure i can come in to the office on those days. i mean, i'm just sitting there anyway. i won't be able to work out in the shop area putting away inventory, but that's ok. i just want to get out and DO something. never in a million years thought i would WANT to go to work, lol!


----------



## lch28

yay! i cant wiat for today to be over.. its 23+6. ugh.. 

i miss working too!!! seriously. i miss my job so so so so so so so much. lol. Even though i bet when i go back ill cry because ill be leaving the baby =[ poo. 

so im confused. do your parents own a business?


----------



## moter98

today is halfway over already :)

yes they do. my whole fam works there. i worked full time for over 10 years there, then moved to part time when had ds and work for dh part time from home.


----------



## lch28

thats fantastic! is it a restaurant or something else?? Do you work for DH as like an admin assistant? cool! i used to do all the billing and stuff for my ex's landscape and construction company. but then i started working full time and made them hire someone else lol .. it was SO much work!


----------



## moter98

i'm admin assistant for both! did payroll,bookwork/answer phones for my fam business, and i do more of busy work for dh. stuffing/stamping envelopes, posting listings online, keeping up on clients events life anniversaries/ birthdays


----------



## lch28

thats awesome ! i cant belive tomorrow is 24 weeks. its weird, cause like, ive never been past TODAY in pregnancy. never been in 3rd tri. ive been told im in for it. lol


----------



## lch28

lol okay so ive been freaking out about getting an episiotomy... did you have one with DS? is this like, almost always done? I REALLY DONT WANT TO GET ONE! ahh! i mean is it just impossible to avoid?


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> thats awesome ! i cant belive tomorrow is 24 weeks. its weird, cause like, ive never been past TODAY in pregnancy. never been in 3rd tri. ive been told im in for it. lol

it does get pretty uncomfortable in the end. those last weeks i spent walking an hour a day to try to help dilation along lol! i was terrified of birth, but by the last week, i was ready to just get him out of me, even though i figured it would hurt. everything gets harder to do, like putting on socks. but it's all totally worth it.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> lol okay so ive been freaking out about getting an episiotomy... did you have one with DS? is this like, almost always done? I REALLY DONT WANT TO GET ONE! ahh! i mean is it just impossible to avoid?

i didn't get one with ds, no. he thought i would be fine to tear on my own. yes, i did tear, but only needed 2 stitches. i had the epi and the whole pushing phase went pretty fast for me so i didn't actually feel anything at all when ds came out. they plugged the epi out just so i could feel the contractions to know when to push. the contractions i felt were so teeny tiny i had to ask the nurse to tell me when she saw one on the machine so i knew the feeling was actually a contraction. it really wasn't a big deal at all. oh, and ds had a HUGE head. so big that dh kept asking the nurses what was wrong with his head! he just got his grandfathers head is all. one tip for afterwards since you will probably have stitches is to make sure you bulk up on your fiber. the first um, bm can be painful if you don't do that. i made sure to eat a ton of apples (high in fiber) and took colace. had zero problems there. (was something i was really worried about reading horror stories online)


----------



## lch28

oh no! i didnt even think of a BM! lol. i didnt go for like 5 days after Sophia.. i was constipated. Darn. I guess the tearing will be unavoidable! oh well. i am already taking colace evrey day , my doctor advised me too because straining is a big no no with the stitch in place! My brother had a HUGE head too!!!!!!!!!! he was the biggest one too, weighed 9 lbs , i weighed 7 and other brother weighed 6. Now hes the smallest one :haha: he weighs less then me! hes tiny! 

TODAY IS MY V DAY! WOOHOO! im so happy to have made it this far. and in 4 weeks, IC doesnt even matter anymore!


----------



## lch28

oh my god. im still a papaya dammit. must go visit thebump.com


----------



## lch28

okay, so hes really the size of a canteloupe. whats wrong with my tickers??


----------



## Sweetz33

*peeks in and smirks*


----------



## lch28

OMGG WHERE DID YOU GO?!?!?!!? lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol!! I've been overly exhausted so took a break from life haha


----------



## lch28

haha sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sweetz33

Much needed.....and DH was awesome.....he knew I was worn out and he took very good care of me. Oh and according to my 19 week scan...measuring closer to 21 weeks so...yeah....big boy Xander on the way lol


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> oh no! i didnt even think of a BM! lol. i didnt go for like 5 days after Sophia.. i was constipated. Darn. I guess the tearing will be unavoidable! oh well. i am already taking colace evrey day , my doctor advised me too because straining is a big no no with the stitch in place! My brother had a HUGE head too!!!!!!!!!! he was the biggest one too, weighed 9 lbs , i weighed 7 and other brother weighed 6. Now hes the smallest one :haha: he weighs less then me! hes tiny!
> 
> TODAY IS MY V DAY! WOOHOO! im so happy to have made it this far. and in 4 weeks, IC doesnt even matter anymore!

happy 24 weeks! :thumbup: woohoo!
i'm taking colace too. dr said it was a good idea just to make sure i don't irritate the placenta anymore. you most likely won't have to go for at least 2 days. gives some time to heal, but still better to be prepared! i was eating 5 apples a day lol!


----------



## moter98

do our tickers not change weekly now? 

welcome back sweetz! was your first a big baby too?


----------



## lch28

idk. ive been a papaya since 23 weeks or maybe 22. lol


----------



## moter98

hmmm, will have to see if mine stays the same too


----------



## Sweetz33

My daughter was almost a 10 pounder....:wacko: after a certain time the bump fruits change every 4 weeks I think....as for constipation...cola e, apple juice and dark leafy greens are my friend lol


----------



## moter98

10 pounds?! OUCH


----------



## Sweetz33

Yeah I tore....bad....not to scare ya, but I did. For the surrogate they did a little snip snip. Fr this one, since I am measuring huge.....they are thinking c-section...


----------



## moter98

I'm not surprised with a baby that big! Did they know she was that big? Usually they will do the episiotomy for a big baby. I think I would request a c section after that!!


----------



## Sweetz33

They estimated her to be barely over 5lbs.....they were very wrong lol


----------



## moter98

wow, were they ever wrong!


----------



## Sweetz33

This is how big I was at 7 months with my daughter....


----------



## Sweetz33

That is a recent pic of me prego at 5 months...


----------



## lch28

wiat is that 5 months or 7?

sooo, today I get a delivery in the mail. He sent me the bassinet i wanted. Then i got a card and a dozen roses. the card said , Happy 24 Weeks, I miss and love you. heres the bassinet 

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12322083


----------



## Sweetz33

That is me now at 5 months. I was the same size at 7 months with my daughter. As for the bassinet, very nice....but I don't know why...still don't trust him....not sure why.....go with your heart but use your head is all I can say. <3


----------



## lch28

beautiful bump! im much bigger now too
i dont trust him either. but hey, its the bassinet i wanted lol. not gonna send it back =] i never cashed that check though. hes making this a lot harder on me though.. its hard to get over someone when they are constantly doing stuff like this ugh


----------



## Sweetz33

Trust me I know....


----------



## moter98

Oh wow Sweetz. Big baby again I think. Cute bump :)

Ich, lovely bassinet. Yeah I bet its hard to move on when you are constantly bombarded by the ex


----------



## lch28

im so confused. ugh. 

juts made home made reesus pb cups!


----------



## Sweetz33

Normally I would say yum...but lately peanut butter and me hate each other...lol


----------



## moter98

omg, i want some! yummy. i may have to go to the store today now, lol


----------



## lch28

hahah omg there soo much better then the reeses ones! yay! but they were soo annoying to make ill doubt ill ever do it again


----------



## Sweetz33

Old cabbage patch doll....check. Old tank top...check. Scissors...check. Thread....check. Needle...check. Red dye....check. Making a costume is so much more fun then buying one. :)


----------



## lch28

hahaha what costume are you making??


----------



## Sweetz33

Sneak peek lol


----------



## lch28

omg! thats soo adorable please take a pic when ur done!


----------



## moter98

What a great idea! 

Ich, I've made them before too for Xmas gifts. They are a huge pain to make but taste so good


----------



## Sweetz33

I will! Sent picture to DH and he died laughing!!


----------



## lch28

lol! its so cute!

omg. i was SOO angry at those stupid pb cups. lol! they took like 3 hours..


----------



## moter98

I know! It's an awful lot of work just for some peanut butter cups lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

I just make peanut butter cookies and coat them in chocolate....so much easier lol


----------



## lch28

hahah ill def be modifying that recipe next time i get a craving for them..


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok ladies I'm coming on with not so positive news. Woke up cramping this morning so went into docs. They have me scheduled for a cervical length test tomorrow bc they are worried that baby is growing so fast. They said the weight on my cervix or whatever might cause preterm labor. I'm measuring closer to 23 weeks so they are on red alert. They also said there is no way I can carry him full term bc he would just be too big and that it will be a c-section, no exceptions.they did hear the heartbeat which was very strong, and he kept moving around. They said those are both good signs. I am banned to the bed or couch until after my ultrasound tomorrow morning. I'm worried big time. DH is at work, which is over an hour away and he is worried. They said stay off my feet and no lifting anything...period. Prayers right now would be appreciated bc I'm very nervous......


----------



## moter98

Lots of women have big babies due to gestational diabetes and it has no effect on their cervix. Try not to worry too much!! We're the cramps really bad? Did they do an internal to check cervix from that side? I hope all is ok tomorrow. That would be different, knowing you are gonna have a c section. I suppose it takes the guesswork out of the when and the how! And hey, now you won't have to worry about not having pain relief


----------



## moter98

Hey ich, I'm still a papaya too


----------



## Sweetz33

They were enough to wake me and warrant a trip to docs....I hate going to the docs lol my blood sugar runs low often....not sure if that is why they are so concerned.


----------



## moter98

Oh. Gotcha. Hey I have my scan tomorrow too.  hoping to get the all clear and get back to a more normal routine.


----------



## moter98

You should ask if they are gonna do periodic cervical length checks cause if they are worried about that, you may not even know its shortening. Generally you don't feel it.


----------



## Sweetz33

Fx'd for both of us then :)


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies. Praying for u sweetz. Would love to answer more but I am on my phone and want to reserve power. I have no electricity or water and it is expected to be like this for seven days or more. Running out of food as well . We got hit very bad


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh I forgot you were in the path of sandy! Take care of yourself.


----------



## Sweetz33

I was super worried about you Ich...Ty for checking in!! I know FEMA and the Red Cross is headed out there as well as the armed forces.....help is coming sweety!!


----------



## moter98

Cervix measures 3.6 still an no funneling. Then the tech looked at it so long it makes me worry something is wrong. Grrrr. Just waiting to see the dr now.


----------



## Sweetz33

Everything a ok!! *happy dance* pain is being caused my Xander who has now been dubbed "lil stinker* by my docs office lol! Apparently he thinks he is the Mack daddy bc he is sitting straight up, butt in my pelvis, head up near my ribs just chillin'...he is also kicking simultaneously BOTH feet repetitively into my left ovary and bladder...this is what is causing the pain. Tech watched him for 5 minutes straight and she counted 24 double kicks.....let's just say payback is a bitch little boy......you just wait...lol


----------



## moter98

Haha! Glad all is well. What a little stinker!!
All is great here too. No more bedrest just take it easy. Back to working out and can even lift weights


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay! Glad everything is ok and you are off bedrest. They told me to continue taking it easy simply bc the more active I am, the more active he is...they gave me low dose Percocet to help when it really, really, hurts. They are hoping the further along I get he might readjust himself to a new position.


----------



## moter98

is there any way to get him to adjust position?


----------



## Sweetz33

Not really....it eases a bit when I lay on my right side, but I think at is gravity playing a part lol


----------



## moter98

that would be awful! i feel some uncomfortable kicks, but nothing even close to what you are experiencing. i would say the most uncomfortable i am is when a body part gets pressed into my side, but he always moves within a couple minutes. 

ladies, it took dh an hour and half to free up some time in his work day when i told him i'm off bed rest, lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol! Typical male....


----------



## moter98

i know, right! sure amazing how he can have time for me at a moments notice all of a sudden. bwahahahahaha!


----------



## Sweetz33

Hahahah


----------



## moter98

any halloween plans?


----------



## Sweetz33

I'm dressing up and handing out candy...that's all


----------



## Sweetz33

My costume lol



:haha:


----------



## moter98

Haha! Love it! Taking ds to parents and grandparents then back home to hand out treats


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies. Glad your appt went well motor happy Halloween. Sweetz hope ur little man moves soon. Today I was driving with my mom and someone ran a light and crashed right into my side of the door. I am at labor and delivery being monitored. So far all is well but I am terrified.talk about the worst few days ever.. will update asap


----------



## Sweetz33

Wtf?! OMG plz keep us updated!! Ugh.....seriously......that is a fear of mine big time. I've had nightmares about that this pregnancy. That I'm in labor and I ask my BIL where DH is and he start bawling bc he was in a wreck rushing to the hospital......ugh..praying all is ok...are you hurt at all?


----------



## lch28

I am okay. Other then a big mark from seat belt and some cuts from window breakIng I am good. Very worried about my little guy and been hysterical since. Ex is here....


----------



## Sweetz33

Oye vey...ex better behave or I'll fly up there and kick his ass.....I'm sure lil bub is ok....try not to stress.


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh ich! I am praying all is ok.


----------



## Sweetz33

How are my 2 girls doing?


----------



## moter98

Good here! How bout you?


----------



## Sweetz33

starting to waddle but doing well lol


----------



## lch28

I haven't had power for eleven days so far


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh, I went without power for 6 hours and it was torture! 11 days must be an eternity


----------



## moter98

Haha, I'm waddling a little too.


----------



## lch28

It's awful. No heat or hot water also and no where else to stay


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! You must be freezing. Any idea when they expect it back on? Are you ok from the accident?


----------



## Sweetz33

Ugh Ich that sucks!!!!!!!


----------



## lch28

happy to say after 12 days of hell my power went back on yesterday! :happydance:

i am okay from the accident. i have brusing from the seat belt and just some little cuts from glass but they are going away..

here is my bump pic today! 26+1. i feel really huge and need new clothes .
 



Attached Files:







26+1.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Glad your power is back on ich! Cute baby bump 
Glad the car accident didn't injure you badly too. 
Ok, now it should be smooth sailing from here. You've had enough stress already


----------



## lch28

i really hope so. ive had a crazy few weeks! just ordered some baby clothes =] how are you feeling??


----------



## Sweetz33

yay for baby clothes hehee my mom keeps sending me pictures of onsies haha


----------



## lch28

lol. i love baby clothes!!


----------



## Sweetz33

My mom already sent me 5 boxes....1 box was for me...complete with silk Jammie's and "love spell" lotion from Victoria Secrets...ooooooooo she also got me the safety things, a baby monitor and is buying all the nursery furniture!! My sil got the travel system and portable crib for our bedroom. I just went through all the baby clothes and giggled.....DH smiled, laughed and rolled his eyes lol


----------



## lch28

its so nice to have family members help out! can i see a link of the portable crib? im in lovee with my bassinet lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Idk which one she is getting yet....she told us to pick one out but I'm clueless....my babies run big so I don't want lil one to outgrow it too fast


----------



## lch28

are u looking into a bassinet or something else?


----------



## moter98

Do you mean a pack n play? They hold baby till toddlerhood


----------



## Sweetz33

Probably a pack-n-play


----------



## moter98

Love mine! Used it a lot. Not so much anymore now that ds is 2 1/2, but he does still fit and my mom puts him in one still when she has him overnight. Only because they don't have a bed that's low to the floor. It's perfect for travel or overnight stays at others homes that don't have a crib


----------



## Sweetz33

4 days Ich!!! 4 DAYSSSSS!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lch28

Till v day?????? Yay!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yup yup!! Sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## lch28

i loved v day lol! im so excited for 28 weeks!!


----------



## Sweetz33

:happydance:


----------



## moter98

6 months today! here's my bump
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0963.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lch28

lovely bump!!!! cant believe how far along we all are!


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG so CUTE Motor!!!!! You make me look like a beached whale.....*sigh*


----------



## moter98

no way sweetz! your bump is adorable! looks like you are all baby. so skinny everywhere else!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Alllllll baby! Usually am that way...only gain in boobs and belly. 

Btw where is ich? I hope she's ok...

2 days!!


----------



## moter98

Vday! You are so close!!

Yeah, wonder how ich is doing


----------



## lch28

hi ladies..
i am doing well! i was at L&D last night because he hadnt moved in an entire day. so the minute i get there, he kicks me like a little gymnast ofcourse. lol sweetz u look great hun


----------



## moter98

Glad you are ok! That would be scary


----------



## lch28

thanks! i got this in the mail today!

https://s7d4.scene7.com/is/image/Belk?layer=0&src=4100684_127753_A_420_T10L00&layer=comp&$P_PROD$ im in love with it lol

how are you doing?


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwwwwww so cute!


----------



## lch28

i got it on sears.com... FOR 17 BUCKS! lol. its originally listed as 34. its carters.


----------



## Sweetz33

Wow great find!


----------



## moter98

Oh my gosh I LOVE it! What's it called. I want one!!!!


----------



## lch28

Hmm I'm on my phone ill send u the link later.. Google Carter's polar bear pram and u should find it. I love it!!!!!


----------



## moter98

I'm gonna have to get one. It's way too cute to pass up


----------



## lch28

https://www.sears.com/carter-8217-s...VA50332001P?prdNo=14&blockNo=14&blockType=G14

here ya go. 50% off!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks!!


----------



## lch28

welcome! i bought a lot of baby clothes yesterday. mostly newborn but some 0-3. did DS fit into newborn and for how long?


----------



## moter98

Oh yes! Ds was 6 lbs 12 oz when he was born and has always been a slow grower, he decided to follow his own curve!


----------



## Sweetz33

My daughter was in 3-6 mon at 3 weeks. But she was also born at almost 10lbs.


----------



## moter98

Mine was in newborn till about 6 months old!!


----------



## lch28

really? lol. okay.. i also dont know if i have enough clothes! im gonna be asking you ladies for so much advice. like, i read babies shouldnt use pacifiers until 6 weeks. is that true?


----------



## moter98

Oh no! They will give you a pacifier at the hospital for baby. The nurses use them to keep your baby content unless you don't want them to. Unfortunately my ds never took to them. And boy did we wish he would have with him being colicky lol


----------



## moter98

Keep in mind you will get tons of newborn clothes as gifts as well.


----------



## lch28

yeah, i just dont think im having a baby shower.. i really dont have any friends to invite
=[ thanks to my ex.. i got so fucking pissed at him the other day. hes like whens your baby shower? like oh who am i gonna invite.. all the friends you decided you didnt like so like a total asshole i stopped going out just to shut u up?!?!? grr.

yeah i read that in a magazine! hahaha. i feel liek i dont know anything !!


----------



## Sweetz33

Both of mine had pacifiers IN the hospital. That 6 week thing is bull dookie.


----------



## moter98

you will still get baby clothes from people! i think how many outfits to buy depends on your baby and how often you want to wash them. you will need to change outfits if diaper leaks or baby spits up. i had minimal diaper leaks with ds, but many many spit ups due to his colicky/upset tummy. i went through probably up to 5 outfits in a day due to that. and i even had a bib on him! and i am a huge fan of the baby gowns. they make them in lovely blue colors. after awhile, it gets really annoying to unbutton and button all those sleepers and cute outfits to change a diaper every hour and a half. ds basically lived in them when we were at home. was so much easier to just lift it up and unbutton the onsie underneath. 
your ex is such a jerk! i am so glad you got away from him. you will meet a wonderful man someday that will treat you like a queen! you deserve a man like that. :)


----------



## moter98

oh yeah, i didn't know anything either when i had ds. i felt lost even when he was born. but i promise, you learn as you go and it's really not a big deal to know everything once he's here. besides, you can ask us if you have any questions, and i bet you will be calling your pediatricians office a lot. i did anyway.


----------



## lch28

hahah ill probably call them everyday! im going to get some of the gowns. I have 3 but there in 0-3 and they will be huge! im so grateful ill have my mom to help and you ladies :hugs:


----------



## moter98

Oh my god, my dh just hit a deer going 70!! My ds was in the car. Then the car started on fire!! He got ds out and they are fine. I'm here at the scene now, had to see for my own eyes that ds was ok. He's sitting here now watching a movie and laughing.


----------



## lch28

omg!!!! thank god everything is okay.. why would hitting a deer start a fire? thats crazy.. i cant believe it. im so thankful all is well.. is the car ruined? is this the new car you just got?


----------



## Sweetz33

Yikes motor! Glad everyone is ok!!

Today was an amazing day!! It was my V day!! Yay!! Hubby said I'm taking you out to dinner wherever you want to go....I picked McDonald's lol I was craving that CBO chicken sandwich....oh Em gee!! Delish!!


----------



## lch28

i had mcds last night! but i always stick to a big mac lol


----------



## moter98

Was so scary! I freaked out till I saw for my own eyes my baby was alright. God was def with my family last night. 

Happy V day! McDonald's sounds so good. I had Chinese today. Sesame chicken!


----------



## lch28

so happy all is well hun..

i love chinese! i always get general tsos chicken lol


----------



## moter98

I want a double cheeseburger from McDonald's now lol


----------



## lch28

hahah oh no.. if we keep talking about it im going to want another big mac.. or sometimes i just get a double cheeseburger with big mac sauce. same thing but makes me feel better lmao


----------



## moter98

Lol! Good thing ds is already tucked in bed so I can't leave the house to go get one! I seem to crave lots of restaurant and fast food this pregnancy. I try to make myself wait a few days to see if I really want it and I always end up going


----------



## lch28

me too! i had taco bell the other day lol.. ugh. no wonder im getting so huge! i cant help it. once i get a craving i must give in.


----------



## lch28

here i am today in my first maternity shirt. couldnt ignore the fact that nothing fits me anymore lol
 



Attached Files:







27+1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

Super cute! I've been in maternity for awhile, though I can still get my zipper sweatshirt on. Can't button my jacket though lol! It's gonna be a cold winter


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol you ladies crack me up hehe


----------



## lch28

haha oh forget it i had to go buy a new winter jacket in a huge size! all my zip ups stay zipped down =]


----------



## Sweetz33

Lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

Pre turkey day feast belly shot

how are you ladies doing?


----------



## lch28

lovely bump hun

so since 21 weeks I have gone from 2.7 cm no funneling, to 1.3 cm all the way funneled to my stitch - and my water bag is on my stitch. they want to do another tvu in 2 weeks, and if the water bag has moved down more, will give me steroids. the doctor said that if the water bag doesn't move down anymore that i will most likely make it..


----------



## Sweetz33

Praying for you always ich


----------



## moter98

Cute bump and shirt ich!


----------



## moter98

Scary ich! At least you are 28 weeks now, past the critical time for babies development. Remember my SIL had triplets at 29+4? They are all doing great!


----------



## lch28

that is great to hear.. im just so scared right now. they are still in NICU i am sure?


----------



## moter98

Yes they are. They are all so close to going home. They just have to eat a certain amount before being released. Other than that they are all ready. And the smallest was born at 2 lbs 6 oz I think.


----------



## lch28

i lost the thread! ahh! lol
how ya ladies doing?

how long have the babies been in NICU so far?


----------



## moter98

i think its been about 8 weeks. 2 of them came home early this week though. just waiting on one more! they all are great with weight, they just needed to eat a certain amount on their own-8 bottles a day-before they could be released. 

good here. had my glucose test and passed! one less thing to worry about. hey, you're a squash now! i'm still an eggplant


----------



## lch28

omg! 29 weeks! i didnt even realize! finally, i was an eggplant for what seemed like a month! =[ i failed my 1 hour GD test.plus all i want to eat is sweets. Im bummed. I really dont wanna have to deal with GD.. my 3 hour test is next week. my number was 137. 

the triplets sound like they are doing awesome!


----------



## moter98

happy 29 weeks :) really, that's a failing number? our clinic results are anything below 140 is normal. mine was 123. the dr told me i just need 139 or lower. boo, hope you pass the 3 hour! did you feel sick or faint at all after you drank it? i didn't want to fail either cause i LOVE me my sugar. i don't know how i would ever give up sugar and carbs, that's like asking me to stop breathing lol


----------



## lch28

omg seriously. all i want is pasta and cookies and french fries! hahahaha. how awful. yeah, anything over 130 is a fail at my dr :shrug: i felt fine up until 10 minutes after my blood test, when i was waiting in line at the cafe to get a muffin. i always get shaky if i dont eat though.. idk.


----------



## moter98

i had sugar cookie and pizza today lol! and i'm having movie theater popcorn tonight. today is my pig out day. i seem to be a bottomless pit today, i just can't get full. 
sounds like maybe low blood sugar? that can be totally normal though if you don't eat for awhile. maybe you will pass the 3 hour. at least it wasn't severely high. possibly you won't have to be on as strict a diet if it's closer to the target number. just a guess


----------



## lch28

ugh. i have a feeling they are going to admit me to the hospital next week anyways =[


----------



## moter98

Hospital bed rest?


----------



## lch28

yes. i have another TVU, if my cervix shortened anymore or my water bag moved down he wants me to go on hospital bed rest until i deliver. if it bulges more i doubt ill make it past 31/32 weeks


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! Good thing you are far enough along. That must be so stressful for you


----------



## lch28

yeah, i am def happy this is happening at 28 weeks and not like 23


----------



## moter98

29 weeks 1 day! you are far enough along. when is your next appt?


----------



## lch28

wednesday is my 3 hour glucose / ob appt, and friday is my cervical scan


----------



## moter98

hope all goes well for that glucose test. and the scan!


----------



## moter98

ich, how did you 3 hour glucose test go?


----------



## lch28

it sucked! lol, im sure theyll call me tomorrow if i failed =[ by the 2nd hour i was dying, and by time i was walking to my car, i was so shaky and hungry and sweaty. Then i felt like crap all day! grr.

now im freaking out. I ate like 3 undercooked choco chip cookies and now my tummy hutrs. Maybe its just in my head but i feel nauseous =[


----------



## moter98

oh no! yuck. i felt like crap the next day after the glucose test. 
hope you feel better. i bet the cookies were fine. just try to drink some water to flush out whatever is making you feel ill


----------



## lch28

i feel better now! lol. i had a greek yogurt and some apple. i think i was just hungry and the cookies werent cutting it! 

im soo nervous for my tvu tomorrow!

how are u doing?? 

heres my bump pic, im always going into my moms room to use her mirror
 



Attached Files:







29+3.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

hope tomorrow goes well. you are 30 weeks tomorrow! amazing. 
i'm good here. just really really full. went to lunch today and had a burger and fries. i was like a bottomless pit. even ate some of ds's food. then like 2 hours late the fullness hit lol
had a scare last night. i started getting BH every 3-5 minutes. tried laying down, walking around, sitting up, nothing made then stop. was gonna go to the ER, but i decided to google first. read a post that said drink some water i may be dehydrated. so i drank a ton of water and they finally went away. was a full hour of it. i didn't even think i was dehydrated! wasn't thirsty and i had drank my normal amount of water. hopefully that doesn't happen again. i get bh very frequently, but not that much! happened only one time with #1 at 32 weeks so i suppose it's not necessarily unusual for me


----------



## lch28

aww hun im plagued with constant BH =[ it makes me so scared. they said if i get them every 10 min for more then an hour to call. water usually stops it tho..


----------



## moter98

I get them often and usually more than 4 in an hour but I did with ds too so it hasn't concerned me till last night. 
Just curious, is labor going to go fast for you since you are technically already dilated? Did the drs tell you what to expect


----------



## Sweetz33

Hellllooooooo!!!!

Ich!!! OMG that 3 hr test sucks dirty monkey balls!!! I was 138 on the 1 hour but passed the 3 hr. My sugars are really whacky now though so I am still testing. I went from a fasting 90 (normal) to 153 two hours after eating, then plummeted to 78 three hours later. They are thinking gluten intolerance and possible pre-diabetes so after I give birth I see a specialist. I have the same cravings as you...lol

Hiya Motor!! I am so happy that y'all are so far along. :)

I am in my final week of the 2nd tri. Docs have said I will be giving birth in Feb now. I am able to go to my pick of hospital I go on my tour on the 21st.


----------



## misskaileigh

Hey ladies, 

I just had a chemical. It was my first time ever getting a BFP so my heart is pretty broken right now. I'm not sure really where to go from here. Any advice?


----------



## moter98

So you get your pick of hospitals? We only have one in our area. 
Almost to third tri Sweetz


----------



## lch28

Hmm Idk. I don't think so. I was in labor with Sophia for 8 hours


----------



## moter98

Oh. 
FX all goes well tomorrow. So glad you are 30 weeks already. Keep me updated how it goes tomorrow


----------



## Sweetz33

Welcome MissK. Only advice I can give is don't blame yourself, relax, take it easy and stay positive. :) Everything happens for a reason, even if we think that reason sucks hardcore. So very sorry for your loss...

Motor, there are 4 in my area. I am choosing the one that I feel is the cleanest, best organized and well...the best maternity unit duh!! lol I also liked the name of the hospital....it is called "Celebration Hospital". I spoke with the person from L&D already and she is sweet as pie. My friend is delivering there as well. Absolutely wonderful place.


----------



## lch28

missk so sorry for your loss hun, its very heartbreaking

thanks motor! yay for 30 weeks. i cant believe it. if i can only manage to keep him in for 6 more! its crazy to think he could be here so soon. i am seriously unprepared.. 

im soo confused about FOB..


----------



## moter98

that sounds so fun to get to pick your hospital sweetz

ich, it's hard to be prepared with the first one. you don't know what to expect and it can be scary. i was so scared i wouldn't know what to do, but you figure it out. as for FOB, once baby is here, that might decide it for you. i have a feeling you will just "know" what you want to do once baby is here.


----------



## moter98

misskaileigh said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I just had a chemical. It was my first time ever getting a BFP so my heart is pretty broken right now. I'm not sure really where to go from here. Any advice?

so sorry for your loss. hang in there! i had 2 before getting this sticky bfp. it's pretty devastating, but you will get your sticky bean! just try to stay positive and allow yourself to be sad a grieve for your loss. sending lots of baby dust your way :flower:


----------



## lch28

hello ladies!! 

my cervix is exactly the same as it was 2 weeks ago!! and, i found out that i stupidly thought my membranes were bulging, but they are just resting on the stitch. i am soooo happy i cried lol. its the exact same length and everything. dr says he has no doubt that ill make it to stitch removal! hope hes right!!


----------



## misskaileigh

Thank you all. It's just been super rocky since I found out. I'm constantly upset and my husband really hasn't made me feel any better. He doesn't get that I need time.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:



> hello ladies!!
> 
> my cervix is exactly the same as it was 2 weeks ago!! and, i found out that i stupidly thought my membranes were bulging, but they are just resting on the stitch. i am soooo happy i cried lol. its the exact same length and everything. dr says he has no doubt that ill make it to stitch removal! hope hes right!!

GREAT news Ich! So happy for you. They will take the stitch out at 36 weeks?


----------



## moter98

misskaileigh said:


> Thank you all. It's just been super rocky since I found out. I'm constantly upset and my husband really hasn't made me feel any better. He doesn't get that I need time.

I think its hard for men to relate and understand. My dh didn't really get what I was going through the first time. The second time he was much better. Just give yourself time. It does get better, I promise!


----------



## lch28

36 or 37, unless i start to bleed or dilate or lose my water, then they have to take it out asap. its kinda scary because if i were to start having contractions and dilating before they take it out it can tear through and basically destroy your cervix


----------



## lch28

okay so for the past few days, ive been getting this constant tightness right under my right boob. i feel like i look swollen there. i also feel like its my liver or something! its really annoying.. is this something i should be concerned about? i googled it and it said HELLP syndrome and im freaked now . i know he is head down and always get rib kicks, maybe its just hit foot or something?


----------



## Sweetz33

WOOHOOO ICH!! Great news!!!

Miss K....men are an interesting species lol. Mine did not get over our loss for months. He (even to this day...though a little softer on me) still doesn't understand why I mourn. The anniversary of my mc just pasted in Oct, which was doubly as hard seeing as Oct 15 is is remembrance day for our lost angels. Men for the most part hate showing emotion. He might just not know how to express his hurt and know how to comfort. Just give him time sweety...he will turn around. :)

As for me...shopping tomorrow for Xander. MUST NOT SPEND TOO MUCH!! haha


----------



## moter98

I am not sure ich. I know at times I get a tight uncomfortable feeling in places cause of some body part being wedged in, but it doesn't last long and changing positions often makes it go away. What is help syndrome?


----------



## moter98

Sweetz, good luck on the spending lol! Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## lch28

its a form or preecamplsia but its life threatening. 

my feelings are really hurt today. i feel like im being sensitive but i just need to vent. Not sure if ive explained this, but basically i dont have any friends and hardly any girl relatives. I get real lonely sometimes. Anyway, my mom really wants to throw me a shower. I didnt really see the point, i have no friends to invite and there is about 9/10 ladies we could invite from the family. But she said its important to her and she wanted to do it, so whatever. I just feel like its embarassing. Everyone will notice that no friends are there or anything..

So today my mom tells me that she invited my aunt (whom i have always had a serious close relationship with....) and my aunt refused. First of all, she has not ONCE even acknowledged my pregnancy. When Sophia passed away, she didnt even come to the funeral. She told my mom she doesnt support me or my pregnancy and has no intention of coming to a baby shower or anything. And it just made me cry. I always really loved her.. and i just dont understand. Its not about the baby shower, i couldnt care less about one, its the fact that its just so hurtful. She loves my nephews to death, and sees them all the time. And now i know my son wont have that. Its not like its a huge deal but it made me sad. Maybe its becuase im not married? I have no idea.. and now i feel like this is going to cause a huge rift in the family, she is my moms sister and lives 10 minutes away , i already havent spoken to her son in 5 years and now i feel me and her will eventually have an argument about this entire thing.. becuase who the EFF is she to judge me on if i should be having a baby or not? i am an adult, she is not my mother, its not like its a burden to her...


----------



## moter98

Oh Hun, I'm so sorry your aunt is treating you that way! Must be awful. I don't get it, a baby is a blessing!! Just know that you did nothing wrong and cannot change how she is. She must be an unhappy person to be treatin you so negatively, probably makes her feel better about herself and her problems. Try not to let it get to you. After all, she may have a change of heart once baby is finally here.
As for the baby shower, if people ask where friends are, you say you are having a seperate shower for friends. No one will probably even notice or care anyway, I promise! I had a baby shower with just my husbands family with ds. My mother in law wanted to give me one. No one asked me where friends or other people were. It will be just fine!!

Have you asked your dr about this pain you are having? Can't hurt to maybe have them check it out. Does it show up ok the routine tests they do for pre-e?


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, i dont know what her deal is, oh well, i am so happy and excited so she can screw off ! lol

i just began noticing it a few days ago, it comes and goes though, im guessing the baby just shoves his foot up near my ribs for a long time. i had a scare yesterday , i was having BH every 3 mins for almost 2 hours!


----------



## lch28

oh, yeah, no protein in urine, no swelling (got complimented on my ankles hahahaha at the pedicure placae) and i have had 2 isolated high readings


----------



## Sweetz33

Aww Ich I am sorry...like Motor said maybe she will have a change of heart. <3

As for shopping...I was good...but only landed up buying a bra that finally fit right haha and some chinese food which I know I will regret later ROFL!! I did find good deals and texted DH about so next sat he is going with me to get them bc it is the bigger stuff. I found a pack n play for $100, swing/bouncer combo for $129 and since my stroller is backordered and they have no clue when they will get it again.....I am buying the travel system off a friend...$350 system for $100.


----------



## moter98

Ooooooh, sounds like so much fun! I just bought a double stroller. That's really all I needed for big things. And I did get a few of those footy sleep and play outfits. We didnt really need them but we were never able to use these for ds because of his clubfoot so I couldn't resist.  they have little monkeys and bears on the feet, eeeeeeeee!


----------



## moter98

And great deal on a travel system!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Thanks Motor!! I will say nothing feels better when pregnant then a good fitting bra...aaahhhhhh lol


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> oh, yeah, no protein in urine, no swelling (got complimented on my ankles hahahaha at the pedicure placae) and i have had 2 isolated high readings

Did you drink water for the bh? Same thing just happened to me but for an hour. No protein in urine is a good sign! Hopefully your bp will remain under the high


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> Thanks Motor!! I will say nothing feels better when pregnant then a good fitting bra...aaahhhhhh lol

Haha! I need to do that


----------



## lch28

yeah i drank water, idk whats going on ive been having them so much


----------



## moter98

i get them often too, maybe we just have more irritable uterus. as long as they aren't painful i think it's ok. though if you get them again that close together and frequent and water and changing position doesn't stop them, then you should probably get checked


----------



## lch28

yeah, i prob will lol..
the baby has been moving soo much!! i can lay down for hours and just watch my belly move all over lol..

have you picked a name?


----------



## moter98

Same here! Keeps me up at night.

We had decided on Alex, but dh changed his mind. Now he wants hunter. I'm not Clinton on it though in case he changes his mind again. Will just have to wait till he's born to decide for sure I suppose.

How bout you, have your name picked yet?


----------



## lch28

i like Jonathon, pretty sure thats it but also wanna see him first lol

i have gd =[


----------



## HBrockmyre

rainydays9 said:


> Hi all :flower:
> Had a chemical on 10th-12th april
> Now on cd19 and still no positive opk
> Anyone else in a similar situation?

It's not uncommon for your body to take a little while longer to build up for ovulation after a chemical pregnancy. I see it often with my patients (I'm a fertility acupuncturist). Your body needs some time to adjust its hormones and build up to ovulation after going through that. In the meantime, make sure you eat really well, get plenty of sleep, and be good to yourself (don't overwork, overexercise, etc.). Antioxidants and high quality protein (think organic and grass fed) help build up uterine lining, egg quality, and detox the body.


----------



## moter98

I like Jonathan too! We are kinda waiting too to see what he looks like before deciding 100%.

Oh no :-( you have to follow a special eating plan?


----------



## lch28

yeah, its really gonna suck, no carbs or sugars. umm what..
?!?!?!?!?!

im going to see a diabetic counselor tomorrow *sigh*


----------



## moter98

Omg that would suck! Especially with the holidays coming up. Good thing you are 30 weeks already. Ten weeks or less and then you can eat normal again


----------



## lch28

i know.. potatoes pasta and sweets are my fav things!


----------



## moter98

:-( I don't know what I would eat if I had GD! Just going over what I eat everyday, I eat a lot of carbs! Can you eat low carb pasta? Dream fields brand is low carb. How bout rice noodles? Tinkyada brand is what we eat. it tastes very much like regular pasta. dh has never noticed the difference. Rice pasta and brown rice are not supposed to affect your blood sugar levels like the white stuff. Ask the dietician about it. Potatoes also aren't supposed to cause a spike in blood sugar unless you eat a lot of it.


----------



## lch28

i hope so because i love love love pasta, and i hope i can still eat potatos.. lol.. i have a very picky pallette lately, but obv will eat whatever i have too.


----------



## moter98

Yeah, would just be a shame to have to give up all of that! We're your numbers just a little high or a lot high? That will probably have something to do with how strict you have to be


----------



## lch28

i didnt ask :dohh: lol, i guess ill find out tomorrow at my appt, i know the 1 hour i hardly even failed..


----------



## moter98

Well good luck! Hope it won't be too restrictive a diet


----------



## Sweetz33

You can still have carbs but only certain kinds. :) Pasta is ok (says my dietician) but rice is breads are out. Also fresh fruit is ok...but juices not so much. Veggies are good, as are meats. I don't have GD but I do have really F'd up blood sugars. :wacko: are they making you test your blood sugar daily? I have to do it 4x a day, more if my sugars are out of whack. My mom is diabetic so I can ask her what a good menu would be. :) She is a foodie lol


----------



## lch28

thanks sweetz! yup, every day.. idk if im getting the monitor today or when i see the diabetic counselor.. idk what im even doing today.. my doctor wanted me too. its like group meetings at the adult diabetes center..


----------



## Sweetz33

My blood sugar is really messed up again...I woke up at a higher then normal level - 126 (I am normally around 90) and even now, 4 hours after last food, my blood sugar keeps rising and now is at 145. I also have a weird burning sensation in throat (assuming acid reflux) and just all around feel like crap. Have appointment with nutritionist tomorrow, however if I have another rough night like I did last night...I am going to demand to see my doc. They want me to just keeps recording sugars and wait for appointment on the 19th...but I am just not feeling right.


----------



## moter98

sweetz, if you don't feel right i think you should try to see dr sooner. only you can know if something is not right.


----------



## lch28

sweetz i hope u feel better..
they told me that the morning reading shouldnt be above 90 and the after eating shouldnt be above 120 - when i woke up it was 73. is that like too low??


----------



## Sweetz33

That is a bit low...once you go below 70 it is considered hypoglycemic. I landed up firing my doctor (OB) as they called my dietician/nutritionist an idiot that didn't know what she was talking about. Bullcrap...she has been a licensed dietician/nutritionist for over 50 years. These same doctors told me to drink milk (lactose) and eat fruit (fructose) before bed to regulate my sugars...even when I said they were running high. They didn't show any concern about my health or the health of Xander. They said my sugars were "normal" even though everyone else I have spoken to said the extreme ups and downs are not safe. So...BYE BYE and like Trump says "YOU'RE FIRED!"


----------



## moter98

Hello ladies, how are you doing?


----------



## lch28

hey!!!! im good how are you? happy 33 weeks!

actually - im awful! im so uncomfortable i cant believie it!! im also so happy to be where i am. 

having a hard time controlling my GD =\ how was your holidays?


----------



## moter98

Glad you are well. Happy 33 weeks to you too! Yeah, I am so uncomfortable as well. I will be more than ready when this baby is ready to come out lol


----------



## lch28

me too! I am getting my stitch out on either Feb 1 or Feb 8, doc thinks ill go into labor with in an hour so im just going to get it taken out in the hospital and stay until Lo comes, if he doesn't i may just get induced because of my diabetes


----------



## moter98

Oh exciting! I hope this one comes that soon too, as long as he is ready to. I sure am this time around. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## lch28

Happy New Year!! 

when did you go into labor with DS?


----------



## moter98

i was 39+2 i think.


----------



## lch28

so have u got everything you need for baby??


----------



## moter98

Yep, I think so! Even got a double stroller already and just picked up a boppy pillow. Bought a few more baby clothes I don't really need, but they are so cute! I'm completely ready except for washing baby bottles and pacifiers which I won't do till after baby comes 
How bout you, do you have everythjng you need yet?


----------



## lch28

yes, finally! lol. thanks to my lovely family i got loads of gift cards so juts finished everything tonight! i feel so accomplished. The only thing i dont have is a stroller (mom and brother are insisting on buying it for me next week) and a boppy. my older brother is buying me that cause he wants too. lol.. 

i havent washed anything yet.. im only gonna wash one newborn outfit to bring to the hospital. bc im scared he wont fit into them and then i wont be able to return them if i wash them first!


----------



## moter98

Oh that's great! I did wash everythjng, didn't think about the baby not fitting into them, oops! Hopefully he will.


----------



## lch28

haha the thought of it never crossed my mind till the GD and my last scan i think he was a little big!


----------



## moter98

i guess i will be shopping for more clothes if this baby is too big. hopefully they will fit. DS was 6lb 12 oz born at full term. i know that doesn't necessarily mean this baby will be the same though


----------



## lch28

im worried, i just got back from my OB appt and my fundal height is measuring 36 weeks!


----------



## moter98

what did the dr say about it?


----------



## lch28

hes always so calm it drives me nuts sometimes. he just said "lets see how his weight is at your next scan"


----------



## moter98

oh geez, i suppose there is really nothing they can do, if you are gonna have a big baby, you're gonna have a big baby. they will still want you to reach full term anyway. my dh's cousin's wife just had an 11 lb baby!


----------



## lch28

did they let her deliver vaginally or did they not have an indication hed be big? 

did she have gd?

yeah. there really is nothing they can do except induce me at some point. i feel guilty though.. stupid gd..


----------



## moter98

i don't know many details as they live in a different state, only that they knew baby would be big and did a c section. she went a few days past her due date too


----------



## lch28

well i will get my stitch out either 38 or 39 weeks and if i dont go into labor with in 24 hours be induced


----------



## moter98

oh ok. i'm sure they will know more at your scan the size of baby. if they think it will be too big, they will just do a c section.


----------



## lch28

yeah, which id like to avoid but honestly am fine with it . i just want him to be okay! i feel like ive been waiting a life time lol..

i am def only washing one newborn thing to come home in though.. if he doesnt fit in it i will be sending my mother to exchange everything to 0-3. 

my SIL had to get a c section, they said my nephew was 9 lbs 11 oz. he was 6 lbs 4 oz. its not always accurate. her advice was to refuse the c section if its only because of estimated large weight . im not going to refuse it though. I totally trust my doctor and would feel awful if he was huge and his shoulders got stuck or he was injured.


----------



## moter98

yeah, i would like to go natural too, but know how quickly things can change so i am also prepared for a c section should i have to have one. i have the advantage of already having all the sizes since i saved all of DS's baby clothes so i wouldn't really be too put out should baby be big. truthfully, i would be surprised if he was big cause ds is tiny, dh is tiny and i'm a short person and not very big myself. 
that is true that those scans can be way off in weight...though fundal height does indicate a larger baby if the measurement was done correctly. i just read this too:As a pregnancy approaches its end, the fundal height will become less accurate.
it will be a tough call what to do i bet if it comes down to them saying baby is large and you having to decide if you will do a c section.


----------



## lch28

yeah, it will be tough =\ hope monday comes soon


----------



## moter98

It will, good luck!


----------



## lch28

thanks!! i just made dinner and it made me soo tired. i hate standing for more then five min i feel sooo heavy!


----------



## moter98

So do I! I've been getting mild menstrual like cramps and aching legs too. It's making me paranoid, but I don't want to call the dr because everytime I do they tell me its fine and not to come in.


----------



## lch28

im always crampy.. i swear ive been losing mucous plug for months too. 

omg i forgot to tell you i called my dr at 3 am bc i was bleeding. then it just stopped. he asked if i was in pain and i said no and he said if it was stitch related id be in horrible pain. i felt stupid for calling


----------



## moter98

Oh, maybe its just a normal thing then. I didn't have it with ds, but I know each prefnanch is different. 
You were bleeding and they didnt want you to come in? I just don't understand drs. They've never wanted me to come in either when I had bleeding. The last time it happened at 24 weeks I didn't even bother calling. I feel like whatever I call for they will just say they don't see the need to see me.


----------



## lch28

my dr usually tells me to go in for anything so it was weird. 

maybe he was just half asleep and couldnt be bothered to go to L&D! hahah, no, i guess id obviously be in pain if my stitch was tearing or anything


----------



## moter98

That's true. Well, we've made it this far!


----------



## lch28

i know! so excited! 

so are you having baby sleep in your room at first?


----------



## moter98

no, i am a very, very light sleeper. with DS, we tried to have him in the pack and play in our room, but moved him to his room the first night cause every little noise he made would wake me up. his room is right next to ours so i could always hear him when he would cry, and i have one of those camera baby monitors. are you?


----------



## lch28

yes, Lo will be in my room until i get my own place. lol, my moms apartment is only 2 bedroom. And i dont plan on moving until September if everything goes correctly. I Want to be sure i can afford it and have some saved before i go and get my own place. my room is big though and i made a mini nursery on one wall of it haha


----------



## moter98

gotcha, well thats good that you've got the room for baby in there. we haven't got much room in ours


----------



## lch28

well i feel terrible because my mom switched rooms with me, hers is really big.. she insisted


----------



## moter98

oh that's so nice of her.....and hey, that's what mother's are for :) mine would do the same.


----------



## moter98

how are things with the ex?


----------



## lch28

they are okay.. he stopped by my house on christmas eve. it was weird because he hasnt talked to my brothers in ages but everything went well. he bought me boots and an iphone =\ i love them but it just makes me feel bad. idk.


----------



## moter98

yeah, that would be awkward, but hey, you've got a new iphone bwahahahahaha. iphones are awesome


----------



## lch28

lol omg i know!! i love it! it was kinda awkward :wacko:


----------



## moter98

i love my iphone :) i also have apple tv and a macbook pro.....my mac has been in for repairs 3 times for same issue. i actually just called again today because of the same issue and apple is going to replace my mac with a brand new one! best customer service ever.


----------



## lch28

thats awesome! im still getting the hang of it lol. i had a galaxy. 

my diabetic counselor called me - she said my numbers are actually really good and im doing great! i was surprised because ive had 8 high numbers in 2 weeks. but she said mine are on the low side of high, that sometimes people get numbers in the 300s! my highest was 165


----------



## moter98

thats good!


----------



## lch28

yeah, im just so worried about something going wrong with the placenta.. they told me how theres a risk for a still birth and such because with GD the placenta can stop doing its job too early..


----------



## moter98

That's highly unlikely to happen, and they are monitoring you closely. Try not to worry...if that's possible. I haven't figured out how to stop worrying myself


----------



## lch28

lol, ive been doing pretty good actually . the first 24 weeks i was a wreck


----------



## moter98

I bet! I keep obsessing about how developed baby is now...I really need to start to relax already.


----------



## lch28

thought it would be fun to do a bump comparison lol


and heres a pic from Monday of my little man!
 



Attached Files:







21+6.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0









34+5.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0









Little man 34+3.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0


----------



## moter98

Nice bump! I'll have to take my 8 month pics soon


----------



## lch28

thx. i feel like it gets bigger every day :wacko:


----------



## moter98

I hear ya! I feel huge though its manageable yet. Seems to be a good week comfort wise. I've been sleeping pretty well, a welcome relief.


----------



## lch28

im sleeping awful! ugh! i cant get comfy ever! 

had an interesting day..

went for my NST at my doc. all was well. was getting off of highway on my way home and someone rear ended me!! this is the 2nd time in 3 months. insane. i literally.. picked up my car last week after getting it fixed. now i need another new bumper. fantastic. anyway went to L&D and was having contractions. they were able to stop then with the IV. im now home in bed


----------



## moter98

Have you tried stuffing pillows all around you? I sleep propped up on two pillows to help with the heartburn and then tuck a pillow in front and a pillow behind me for support. It's the best I can do and it really helps. 
Oh wow, 2 accidents during pregnancy! What are the odds! Glad that you are ok. Sucks you've gotta fix your car again. That is always a pain. 
How is the flu and colds in your area? Really bad here, so glad I got the flu shot. They say feb is going to be peak flu month....right when baby is supposed to be born! That worries me a little. But I think the baby gets some of the immunity if you get a flu shot when pregnant right?


----------



## lch28

yeah, i sleep with one on my right and left lol, so you sleep on your left side?

ugh.. i need to get a flu shot ! shit. i got one last december.. i havent really heard about the flu this year except that it is pretty bad..


----------



## moter98

I switch sides all throughout the night...restless sleeper, always been that way. 

Get your flu shot! The flu is terrible this year. It will also help protect baby when born. There was just a 14 year old girl that died from the flu this week in our state. Being pregnant, you are more susceptible to getting the flu worse than most


----------



## lch28

omg thats awful!!!!!!!!!! 

im secretly scared too. its silly of me i guess but i read about some girl who got the flu shot and whopping cough vaccine and had a still born 5 days later


----------



## moter98

here's my 8 month bump pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1122.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> omg thats awful!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> im secretly scared too. its silly of me i guess but i read about some girl who got the flu shot and whopping cough vaccine and had a still born 5 days later

i had them with ds and he's fine and i had them at 20 some weeks with this one. research also proves that there are no adverse effects of the flu shot or the dtap vaccine on pregnant women and their unborn babies. i was just reading that yesterday!


----------



## lch28

lovely bump!! i know i know. my doc would kill me if he knew i didnt get it yet. i made an appt for monday :thumbup:


----------



## moter98

Oh good! Get the pertussis one too.


----------



## lch28

the tDapp?


----------



## moter98

Yeah


----------



## lch28

im having an issue and feel awfully guilty and conflicted.. i kept putting off my flu shot bc i was scared. now there is a shortage in my area of flu shots and the flu is very bad around me. so everyones freaking out. FOB went to get one yesterday. I finally found a dr office that had them (since my OB doesnt offer them. how stupid) and i go in today and they dont have the one thats safe for pregnant patients so i called my OB and he said its fine to get it . but i didnt. i just couldnt do it i was terrified to hurt LO. now i dont know waht to do i feel so guilty . the one they give pregnant women is preservative free and the only one available is not preservative free. i looked it up and it says its not been proven safe for pregnant women. what the hell should i do!?!? im freaking out!


----------



## moter98

Never heard of that before. Idk, I was just offered it at a regular prenatal visit. If you can't find one just try not to get sick I suppose.


----------



## lch28

i wish my OB offered it. they dont. ugh


----------



## Sweetz33

Like I said in the other post, never gotten flu shot, never will.


----------



## moter98

I think just be careful an wash your hands a lot and avoid sick people!


----------



## lch28

Hey motor just wanted to update i am in labor ! Waters broke at 5 am


----------



## Sweetz33

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!

What awesome news to wake up to!!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## moter98

eeeeeeeee! oh my gosh, so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

No news yet? I keep checking lol


----------



## moter98

hope you and baby are doing well Ich! i keep checking too lol! when i had ds, they wouldn't let me have my phone till i was in my regular room. sure would have been nice to have it, would have helped make it easier if i could have texted and called people while in labor.


----------



## Sweetz33

They know better then to take mine....it is also my mp3 player and Lord knows w/o meds I wil need my tunes hahaha


----------



## moter98

they told me it would interfere with the monitor somehow.....yet dh could have his laptop in there


----------



## Sweetz33

They told me I need to put it in airplane mode. I can use the camera, and the mp3 player, but the cell signal would mess with it.


----------



## moter98

Oh, gotcha. That makes sense.


----------



## lch28

Hi ladies. Sry for lack of update. I have been stuck at 4 cm and not contracting regularly. They started pitocin hours ago and im still 4 cm. Have been since about 7 am. I feel like im gonna end up with a cs. I dont even care at this point i just want him here!


----------



## moter98

oh wow! hope you progress soon ich. have you gotten an epidural?


----------



## Sweetz33

You are in my thoughts and prayers Ich!!! Love ya girl!!! SO happy for ya!!!!


----------



## lch28

Yes i got an epi. They thought it may relax me and help get things going but i am stuck!


----------



## moter98

Oh good. At least you don't have to feel the contractions! How long will they wait to see if you progress


----------



## Sweetz33

*dances around house* So excited for you Ich


----------



## lch28

Probably another two hours.


----------



## moter98

Good luck Ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooo so exciting!!


----------



## lch28

I am 8 cm. He is back to back and his head is not engaging


----------



## nevergivingup

Just dropping in bc Sweetz announced her bump buddy is in labor so wanted to lurk and say Congrats and wishing for the rest of your delivery to go fast so you can meet your little man!!


----------



## moter98

So close ich, maybe you've had baby by now!!!!


----------



## moter98

Ich, how are you doing? Is baby here?!


----------



## lch28

Hi everyone thanks so much. Jonathon was born on January 21 via c section at 10:36 pm weighing 7lb3oz. He is absolutely perfect and i am so in love with him. Pics up on thursday when i go home


----------



## moter98

Congrat ich! Wonderful news. Can't wait to see pics of your precious new little bundle!!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

:happydance:


----------



## lch28

hi ladies! sorry i never posted pics thursday. just getting on now. here is Jonathan !
 



Attached Files:







20130123_194902.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3









20130125_160939.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS Lch!!! What a adorable handsome little man!!!


----------



## lch28

thank you! :cloud9:


----------



## moter98

oh my goodness, he is so cute! i want to cuddle him!!!!! congrats ich.


----------



## lch28

thanks motor. hes such an amazing little man


----------



## moter98

so happy for you


----------



## Sweetz33

I would dance around excited but afraid Xander would fall out lol! He is awesome Ich! Sooooo happy for you! You did it girl! :)


----------



## lch28

thanks ladies!! cant wait till you have your little guys !


----------



## moter98

i am getting so excited to meet my little guy....i have butterflies!


----------



## lch28

Yay ! And you are full term tomorrow !! Any day now. How many weeks were u when ds was born ??


----------



## moter98

I was 39+3 with ds. Have my 37 week appt on Tuesday and hoping dr says I am dilated and effaced.


----------



## lch28

I hope so too !!!


----------



## moter98

Couldn't be more ready this time....dh isn't though. He wants a couple more weeks he said. Bet he wouldn't if he were the pregnant one


----------



## lch28

lol! i was thinking how i was so ready and how my induction was soo far away and then my water broke and i was like OMG IM NOT READY!


----------



## moter98

haha, really? i am just so uncomfortable and exhausted i want him out already. will be so nice to have my body back and recover and be able to do things with ds#1 again. poor kid, all i do is sit around most of the day. i can't chase him around or pick him up....i'm boring mommy right now.


----------



## lch28

aww!! i think i was just a bit panicked, lol.. im very happy he is here now though. he is a big boy for 36 weeks. i am just starting to move around better, the c section had me pretty sore for a few days. By the way, me and FOB have decided to give it another go. I am happy with my decision but hoping that i dont regret this. So far he has been absolutely wonderful. We are doing couples counseling twice a month (Starting next month lol)


----------



## moter98

yeah, i might panic too! how was the section? i am so scared of possibly having to do that, though dr says i have a high chance of going natural. just the thought of being cut open while awake freaks me out. 
congrats ich. hope it all works out!


----------



## lch28

tbh it was fine. i was nervous about it too. i didnt feel any pain, but i did feel pressure and them like touching me. it was just about the oddest sensation in the world when they pulled him out! but never any pain. just weirdness! haha. i even looked at johan and i was like "THIS IS SO WEIRD!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## moter98

Oh ok. I've always thought I just might totally freak out if I had to do that and they'd have to knock me out lol. Not my preferred method of baby extraction, ha!


----------



## moter98

i'm a watermelon! officially full term today...and totally ready whenever baby is. :)
been getting menstrual like cramps off and on all week. hope that means progress. i need dr to tell me tomorrow that i am more dilated and/or effaced than last week.


----------



## lch28

were u dilated last week?? hope u made progress hun!!


----------



## moter98

Only a fingertip, but cervix still hard. Dr said that is normal for a second pregnancy so chances are I've always been a fingertip dilated.


----------



## lch28

well, happy 37 weeks! hope your little man makes his arrival very soon!


----------



## Sweetz33

Yay moter! Sooo close! I have OB appt today. I'm dialted as of last Thursday 1 1/2cm, cervix is soft. They put me on turbutaline shot. Today I find out if dilated more and if they are going to continue the shots. I hope not bc they hurt and give me bad anxiety. 

Ich how is our lil man doing?


----------



## moter98

Thanks ich.

Lucky Sweetz lol, though I know you want baby to wait a bit yet.


----------



## lch28

hes doing great!! he sleeps so much lol! i wake him up to eat usually. hell sleep through a diaper change and it takes a good while to get him to be alert enough to eat. then we get a few minutes of him opening his big eyes and then hes asleep again! hes such a joy and im just so in love with him. unfortunately it seems breast feeding isnt working for us. he doesnt latch on properly, or at all. he gets so mad and tired and i feel awful.


----------



## moter98

oh, he sounds like a perfect baby! hope mine does the same. :)
don't feel bad about bf not working, it doesn't work for everyone and you have tried! it didn't work for me with ds and he is just fine....in fact, he is hardly ever sick.


----------



## lch28

did you formula feed? if you did i have tons of questions about it.. lol


----------



## lch28

and how was doc appt?


----------



## Sweetz33

I did formula with my 2...ask away :)

AFM...
Same dilation and NO MORE SHOTS :happydance:

Doc said if he comes.....let the boy come! :) Ultrasound set for Wednesday to check size, lungs & heart. Soooooo excited! Doc estimates that he will arrive some time next week possibly. &#9829;


----------



## lch28

aww so excited for u hun..

so im giving him 2 ounces every 3 hours. is this enough for him at this point? also, should i use nursery water, regular bottled water, or tap? i am boiling bottled water right now. idk if thats okay.


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> did you formula feed? if you did i have tons of questions about it.. lol

Yes I did. Ds was colicky so we had a lt of experience with lots of different formulas. He had a very upset tummy...poor guy. We ended up using enfamil AR with him. If formula feed this time I will use enfamil newborn unless baby decides otherwise


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> and how was doc appt?

I have dr appt this morning.


----------



## moter98

Sweetz33 said:


> I did formula with my 2...ask away :)
> 
> AFM...
> Same dilation and NO MORE SHOTS :happydance:
> 
> Doc said if he comes.....let the boy come! :) Ultrasound set for Wednesday to check size, lungs & heart. Soooooo excited! Doc estimates that he will arrive some time next week possibly.

Oh wow Sweetz! So exciting!!!!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> aww so excited for u hun..
> 
> so im giving him 2 ounces every 3 hours. is this enough for him at this point? also, should i use nursery water, regular bottled water, or tap? i am boiling bottled water right now. idk if thats okay.

Sounds about right. Baby will generally tell you when and how much he wants. Generally they will want 2-2.5 oz per pound of body weight per day. My ds ate less than this even and still grew just fine so your baby may want less or more. Boiled water is fine, you are boiling all the bad stuff out. We have an RO system so always used water from there. I also never warmed up bottles for ds. I put the water in ahead of time and then just mixed formula in. He never minded room temp formula. We had to do this when he was first born cause we were out of state getting treatment for his foot and rarely had a way to warm a bottle. Didnt make a difference to him though


----------



## lch28

thank you! i am also using room temp, he doesnt seem to mind at all lol. just dont have the time to warm it up! Jonathan has his first pediatrician appointment today! I hope it goes well. I have tons of questions . I also hope he gained some weight back. 

I really dont want to give up on bfing but feel i am gonna. I pump up to an ounce at a time and give it to him. Everyone says to pump every feeding but it takes forever. I feel guilty. When i try to give him my nipple, he just licks it. Hes actually pushed my boob away with his hands before! I dont want to make him "work" for his food. I dont know if its better to just accept it or keep trying. I def havent been as persistant with it as i was at first.


----------



## moter98

You can try a nipple shield if he prefers a bottle type nipple. Don't feel bad, you have tried and it doesn't work for everyone! 
You can get a free sample of formula from your pediatrition. Just ask or go online to the enfamil website and you can print out a certificate for a free sample to give to your ped. When we went to well child visits, our ped would give us a free sample everytime, just cause we asked.


----------



## moter98

You can also call enfamil and request them to mail you a sample. They will send you a free sample and coupons every month for $5 off a can of formula. They usually send 2 a month


----------



## moter98

Similac does this too


----------



## moter98

well, dr said it's gonna be awhile. not made any progress this week at all. guess all these menstrual like cramps just come with the territory. he thinks i will go to at least 39 weeks, so hunkering down for the long haul now, lol


----------



## lch28

aww .. well things can change quickly, hey i got checked at 4pm on Jan 20th and cervix was completely closed. at 4 am my water broke and i was 4cm


----------



## moter98

yeah, i know they can. just was a little disappointed i've not made progress....would make me feel like my body has been doing something this whole time lol. oh well, it's not the end of the world to wait just a couple to a few more weeks.


----------



## lch28

I bet it'll be before your due date. Jonathans appt went well :thumbup: He is almost back at his birth weight ( he weighs 7lb exaclty and weighed 7lb3oz when born) and they gave me a referral for a ultrasound to check his kidneys in 3 weeks.


----------



## moter98

oh that's good. why are they checking his kidneys?


----------



## lch28

he has pylectesis. remember at my ultrasounds they found out his right kidney is enlarged??


----------



## moter98

Ok I had to go read what that is. Hope us shows all clear. Looks like most cases clear up on their own so that's good news!


----------



## lch28

yeah the doctor said its nothing serious and very rarely needs surgery and that they are really on the borderline of enlarged. he had an ultrasound in the hospital also. i was pissed because they wouldnt let me go with him


----------



## moter98

Yeah they wouldn't let me go with ds for anything either in the hospital. Ds had a hearing issue in his left ear when he was born but they told me not to worry as its usually just fluid still in the ear. That's what it was. 
So the us at birth was borderline?


----------



## lch28

yeah, it was also borderline during my ultrasounds. im not too concerned about it , though id be a mess if he needed surgery. ugh. not even gonna think about it


----------



## moter98

Yeah chances are he's just fine so try not to worry!


----------



## lch28

so will your OB do sweeps or anything at a certain point??


----------



## moter98

I doubt it. I was never offered with ds, was just told at my 39 week appt that if I had not had the baby by 40 weeks then they would induce if I wanted. I did have high bp that time.
I was only given a sweep when I was in labor due to a previous leep caused scar tissue so it had to be broken up before I could fully dilate.


----------



## lch28

ooh i see..
i think jonathan is constipated. he only pooped once yesterday morning and it was a tiny poo. then today, he woke up from his nap screaming like ive never heard him. he did this twice. he always wakes up and just makes fussy noises. i held him and i could tell he was straining to poo and his tummy was making noises. i called the doc and they said its normal with formula fed babies and that its not a concern unless he doesnt poo in five days. :growlmad: i feel bad for him though. hes in pain!


----------



## moter98

i had this problem with DS's whole first year of life! dr's told us to put karo syrup in his bottle and when he was older prune juice. we seriously put it in his bottle everyday till he was switched to cow's milk. approved by dr. it was the formula making his contipated. the enfamil AR is a very thick formula, made that way for babies like ours that couldn't keep anything down. 
i was told by dr that the karo syrup just runs straight through their system and loosens up that constipation. they never told me to wait 5 days! that seems like an eternity. we started with 1 tsp of karo in his bottle and would adjust up or down as needed. can you call a nurseline and ask about what you can do? no reason at all that he should have to wait 5 days to go.


----------



## lch28

they told me to put an extra ounce in his bottle of water.. i did that and he made a big poo. it wasnt hard either. i thought it was a dumb thing to tell me to do but it worked :shrug: ive nevre heard of karo syrup


----------



## moter98

Ounce of water? Yeah we tried that too. Never worked for us but maybe ds was really constipated


----------



## lch28

was he using speical formula?


----------



## moter98

Yes, a heavy formula for babies that projectile vomit. It helped him to keep down his formula and eat enough and comfortably but side effect was permanent constipation


----------



## Sweetz33

hey ladies....yeah formula will stop up a baby :) adding more water usually does help


----------



## lch28

How ya ladies doing ?


----------



## moter98

Good here....just waiting on baby to come. See dr again tomorrow. I won't be surprised if he says see you next week again. 
How are you and Jonathan doing? And your oh?


----------



## lch28

were good. im feeling really awful about not being able to breast feed. its really effecting me :cry: Jonathan is doing wonderful. My OH has been awesome!


----------



## moter98

awwww, please don't feel awful about it! seriously, it doesn't work for everyone and you tried. baby will still get the nutrients he needs and grow big and strong. i felt bad about it at first too and even tried to get my milk supply back. but, looking back now, i have no regrets. i gave it a try and it didn't work out. DS is healthy and happy and growing just fine. 
glad OH has been awesome!


----------



## lch28

i wasnt too upset until yesterday someone commented on the whole bonding thing =\
how long did it take your milk to dry up? i give him some from the pump but not sure how much longer ill do that. hell eat 2 ounce of breast milk (all i can get out of both boobs combined) then still want formula! lol. let me know how ur appt goes tomorrow!!


----------



## moter98

It took a few days only but I didn't pump or try past the 5th day I think. It really wasn't too bad at all for me. Wasn't painful like some say, I would say just more uncomfortable, but I was an a cup so that might have something to do with it. 
I think I am getting a cold so now I want baby to wait till I've recovered!
I will keep you posted how it goes tomorrow. Kinda hoping now he says it will be awhile. I do not want to deliver while being sick too!


----------



## lch28

no, that would stink to deliver while sick! ugh! if i dont pump every few hours my boobs hurt. idk how ill ever just let them fill and not empty them :wacko: they are huge now. i went from a C to DD


----------



## moter98

I've heard you can try ice packs to help with any pain.


----------



## moter98

i just got back from my 38 week appt. i am 2 cm dilated and cervix is soft! dr said i am ready to have this baby. he estimates he will be around 7 lbs. i am scheduled for elective induction for next wed. unless i have baby before then. eeeeeek! now that's it's really coming soon i'm not ready lol


----------



## lch28

omgg yayayayay! i felt the same way. i was all impatient and then my water broke and i was telling my mom "BUT IM NOT READY!!!!!!!!!!" lol. im so excited for you though! do you feel like you'll go on your own before induction? i hope the pitocin works for you. it did squat for me :growlmad:


----------



## moter98

ok, i had my moment of freak out...i was not at all expecting dr to say i am ready anytime...i expected him to say it's gonna be awhile yet and see you next week! i didn't even know they did elective inductions. he said he would not do it if my body wasn't ready, but since it is i will "take" to the induction. i am already 2 cm dilated and softened so apparently that means i am ready anytime now. with DS i was 2cm when i went in, though i was in labor with contractions every 15-20 minutes apart. they had me come in early to basically be induced because of my bp. i was given pitocin, broke my waters and away i went. i progressed just fine, though the pitocin def doesn't give you any sort of break. 
were you dilated at all before they started the pitocin?
dr says i am a good candidate for induction?
i do hope i go earlier than that though because the day they scheduled just happens to be the day DH is supposed to go accept his award he worked so hard for all year last year. it's a really nice ceremony they do every year and this is the first year he's won this particular award. would hate for him to have to miss it, though i won't postpone the induction i don't think, cause i'd have to wait till the next week then.


----------



## lch28

yup. i was 4 cm when they started the pitocin! lol. and in 15 hours it only brought me to 6 cm. i was PISSED!

did DH seem upset about induction date?


----------



## lch28

oh, and i was on the highest dose they offer of pitocin


----------



## moter98

Oh wow! I would expect you to go fast at 4cm already. I think my dr is basing all this on how my first one went. Though I was already having contractions before ever starting pitocin then. If I do make it to induction day I'm hoping for some more progress before then. I am still keeping my tues appt and will be checked then so I could still change my mind if I want to. Dh was not happy about the day. He asked me if they could postpone it till the end of the day! I said um, no that's not how it works and then I would for sure be up all night in labor. Yeah, he's very sensitive to labor . he has zero empathy for me and just says well you knew you had to do this so I should just suck it up basically. He was no support to me at all during labor with ds until the placenta wouldn't come out. THEN he wouldn't leave my side, go figure.


----------



## lch28

oh no! i hope hes more supportive this time. men are weird about things like that. they have no effin clue. i was also having contractions before the pitocin. it just did not work for me :shrug: how come the placenta woudlnt come out ? whatd they do?

Jonathan is wonderful he had his second pediatrician appt yesterday , he is back at his birth weight + 6 oz! he gained 9 oz in 8 days . they said that that was great - is that too much though? lol, just wondering! also, they said he doesnt need to come back till he is 2 months old . is that the norm?

and he has an ultrasound in 2 weeks for his kidneys hope everythings alright

but he is a complete joy and were just so happy with him. he looks more like his daddy everyday! his eyes are slowly changing from blue to hazel ish.


----------



## moter98

Naw he won't be. Just the way dh is. But when it really counts he is there! Don't know why the placenta wouldn't come away. The dr said it should have but just didnt. He manually removed it....was the worst experience of my life. Dr tells me it won't happen this time but you can be sure I will be watching the nurse to make sure she leaves the epi alone this time, ha. 
I am so anxious and nervous now. Every cramp and bh I think, is this it? But nope not yet .

Glad LO is growing so well. Yes, totally normal to all. You will have a 2 month 4 month 6 month 8 month 1 year appt. least that's what I had with ds


----------



## lch28

omg! manually? AHH. that made me shudder. how awful =[


----------



## moter98

Haha! I had no idea that's what he was gonna do at the time lol! Not sure if I thought some magically fairy was gonna remove it but I really didnt think that was the way you removed it. Dr said most dont feel a thing because of the epi, but my nurse had turned mine off so I could feel contraction to push and it wasn't removed till almost an hour after that. Very traumatic and I said I would never have anymore kids.....well here I am doing it again!


----------



## lch28

lol!! haha i know you may not have thought about this but will this be your last or do you want more ?


----------



## moter98

I would try for a girl but dh says he is done. He wants to get a vasectomy. I asked him to wait 3 years and if he still feels the same go ahead and do it.


----------



## lch28

aww would u be real upset if he got one? during my pregnancy with all the worry i said id never do it again. but now i feel completely different lol. not anytime soon though. probably 3 years the least ..

if my OH keeps this up and doesnt turn back into mr asshole. he has apparently had an epiphany and turned over a new leaf.


----------



## moter98

No I wouldn't be upset, just want him to wait to 3 years to be sure he doesn't change his mind. Sure I really want a girl but having another doesnt mean I'd have a girl anyway. I would be happy with my two boys 

Hope oh continues on this path!


----------



## moter98

had bloody show yesterday....now just waiting


----------



## lch28

oooh!!! so exciting!! 

Jonathan's skin is really dry and flaky. Lotion doesnt seem to help at all! do you have any suggestions?


----------



## moter98

I used eucerin on ds, and aquaphor for really dry spots. The aquaphor comes out kind of like neosporin. I was given samples of these in the hospital. The aquaphor always works the best


----------



## lch28

Regular eucerin or do they have one for babies ?


----------



## moter98

Just regular I used. They had it in the baby aisle


----------



## lch28

Any contractions ?


----------



## moter98

Not yet. Just the menstrual like cramps now and then. It's gotta be coming soon though....otherwise I'll be induced wed


----------



## lch28

Happy 39 weeks !!!


----------



## moter98

Thanks! Still here yet. Bloody show 3 days in a row but not one contraction yet!


----------



## Sweetz33

Ooooo how exciting motor!!!

Ich how are you?

Just jumping in to say my plug has come out! Saw docs today and he said there is no way I will make it to my next appt in 2 weeks. He say maybe to the end of the week lol :happydance:


----------



## moter98

exciting sweetz! all of us will have our babies very soon, eeeeeeeeeeeeeee

i was hoping contractions would start today but so far nothing but those pesky menstrual like cramps a few times today. i have a dr appt tomorrow so hoping dr says i am even more dilated before my induction wed.


----------



## lch28

hope you ladies get to meet LO soon!!

heres some pics of Jonathan
 



Attached Files:







Jonathan Asleep 2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









Jonathan in his Blue Hat.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## moter98

oh, he is SO cute, i want to cuddle him!


----------



## lch28

thank you!! he is currently fast asleep, every time he wakes up I'm so excited to cuddle lol. have you and DH chose a name yet?


----------



## moter98

I bet! Can't wait to hold my little guy. Those pictures give me baby fever.
I think it will be Kash. Dh says that's what he wants. I'm ok with whatever name he picks


----------



## moter98

Still 2cm dilated and dr says head is right there whatever that means. Kinda dissapointed I've not dilated further. He still says my body is ready and induction is in the morning


----------



## lch28

omggg tmrw??????????


----------



## moter98

Yep. All I wanna know is how soon can I get the epidural lol. Dr said I can have it as soon as I feel the need.....I'll be asking as soon as they start the drip and break my water!


----------



## lch28

they told me i could have one whenever i wanted. i was determined to wait it out, water broke at 4 am, pitocin started at 6 am, i got the epi at 4 pm. stupid , stupid , stupid. the epi was wonderful and i wish i got it immediately!


----------



## moter98

If he would let me id get it before they even start the drip and break my water but he said I have to wait for the contractions to start. I just know that by the time I asked for it last time it took a half hour to get the guy in the room, then to do the epi, then the epi was patchy an I had to wait again for him to come and top it off. From when I first asked for it to when I had complete pain relief was about 2 1/2 hours. Guaranteed ill be asking the nurse as soon as I get there ha!
One thing I don't like is the dr said that I won't get an experienced nurse because this is my secon baby. Apparently they assign the newbies for all pregnancies that aren't the first. Wtf


----------



## lch28

Omg thats awful u waited so long the anesthesiologist arrived in ten min.. and i have never heard of the nurse thing before.. i hope you get a good nurse.


----------



## moter98

Hopefully I'm just worrying all for nothing and all will go very smoothly. This time I will be going on a weekday where they are expecting me. Last time I went on a weekend unexpected


----------



## moter98

Kash Michael was born around 1:45pm 3 pushes 
6 lbs 15 ozs 18 1/2 inches long


----------



## lch28

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im so happy for you hun, cant wait to see pics! 3 pushes! good for you!


----------



## moter98

Thanks. So in love with my little guy. He's perfect. Will post pics when I get home


----------



## lch28

YAY!!!!!!!! im so excited for you!


----------



## moter98

We are finally home now. Everything is going great. Kash is such a good baby. Eating very well and sleeps all the time.....night and day change from ds#1. We are just amazed at the differences and can't wait to see what personality out little Kash has. Aden is doing well with it so far....he does not seem interested at all in the baby and I'm not sure he understands what it's all about yet. But he is not acting out and he seems happy. 
Here are some pics of baby.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1218 copy.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1219 copy.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lch28

:happydance: what a beautiful little guy hun, so happy for you!! glad DS is doing okay with everything so far! is Kash bfing? is that the snuggabunny swing? i have the bouncer and rock n play lol!


----------



## Sweetz33

Awwwwwwwwzzzzz! I'm next lol! Hahaha


----------



## moter98

No I'm formula feeding. Ds hit me in the boob today playing catch and oh my did it burn and sting forever lol! No I can't remember which one it is now, got it so long ago for #1. It's been worth its weight in gold though for my first. Kash doesn't need it as much but it sure comes in handy late at night when you want to get a solid 2-3 hours of sleep!


----------



## lch28

I thank god for my rock n play. Best investment ever. What fornula do you use ? I use similac advance


----------



## moter98

i looked. its a my little lamb swing. 
i'm using enfamil newborn.


sweetz, you are gonna be posting baby pics very soon i bet


----------



## Sweetz33

I hope so. My belly can't stretch any further. I used enfamil for the surrogate and my daughter was on Rx formula bc of digestive isues. As for swings...still need to buy one lol


----------



## moter98

It probably won't get much bigger now. Mine stayed same size for the last 3 weeks. Only got one stretch mark


----------



## moter98

ich, how long did it take for your milk to dry up? mine has come in today and am in pain! didn't hurt like this with my first.


----------



## lch28

Oh god.. im still soaking 2-3 breast pads a day


----------



## moter98

Oh don't say that! Is it still painful?


----------



## lch28

Occasionally. More annoying tbh. Remember i tried to bf and pumped till he was 1 week old


----------



## moter98

Oh ok. At least its not too painful anymore


----------



## lch28

Its def decreasing tho so i hope its gone soon


----------



## moter98

Hoping mine will dry up quickly. Gonna miss the bigger cup size though


----------



## lch28

Haha i wont !! My boobs are such a burden right now. They are gigantic


----------



## moter98

Lol! I've never had big ones, dh wants me to get implants now

How often is Jonathan feeding at night? Kash got up 3 times to eat. That was my first goal to get him to 3 night feedings. He slept pretty good too!


----------



## lch28

its always different, anywhere from 1.5 - 4 hours


----------



## moter98

That's how Kash is too! He's already eating 3 oz at most feedings. I can't believe it


----------



## lch28

wow really? thats great. Jonathan ate 1-2 oz for the first 2 weeks. Hes been eating 3-4 since then. Today, he has wanted to eat every 2 hours. right down to the minute!


----------



## moter98

Yeah. Every feeding today except for one he's taken 3 oz at a time. Such a night an day difference from ds #1. he's already eating 19 oz a day!


----------



## lch28

so is he only eating evrey 4 hours then? jonathan has up to 32 oz a day. hes a piglet


----------



## moter98

He eats mostly every 4 hours at night the last two nights but during the day it will be 2-4 hours. He's already put himself on a great feeding schedule! 
Last night I got 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep! I went to bed at 7:30 and dh is a night owl so I didn't have to get up. This is the one time I'm loving him staying up late and sleeping in in the morning. There's usually only a couple days a week he gets up early for work and he actually wants to get him at night. I am in shock cause with ds #1 he outright refused and I did it all myself. #1 was very colicky and up and crying about 14 hours a day


----------



## lch28

lucky girl! OH is working at 6am so im up a lot of the night. last night was absolutely awful. jonathan would not sleep for more then 45 mins at a time! ive no idea why. the minute it was morning, he slept for 3.5 hours. ive def not slept more then 3.5 hours since he was born lol


----------



## lch28

have you heard babies should not have more then 32 oz of milk a day? and should only eat 6-8 times a day? jonathan has anywhere from 26-32 oz a day and up to 10 bottles a day. im totally paranoid im over feeding him


----------



## lch28

and that is awesome he is up every 4 hours !! 4 hours of sleep sounds amazing right now lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Ich I have never heard that. With my daughter they said feed until she is full. He might just have a fast metabolism.


----------



## lch28

ugh. i so wish i was bfing. this is annoying lol and expensive!!


----------



## Sweetz33

They aren't giving you vouchers for the formula? I know at almost 3 months I started adding cereal to the formula to give it some substance. Talk to your pediatrician about when you can start doing that. It will fill him faster and keep $$ in your wallet lol


----------



## lch28

who WIC? i got denied wic benefits while preg, because i was unemployed. assholes.. i got a referral from hospital so will try a gain


----------



## Sweetz33

Umm I'm unemployed.....I get WIC while pregnant....idiots...yeah def try again. They will help with formula and cereal. Then reg food when the time comes. They will give you them until he turns 5. In NC & FL I know they automatically give them to any low income family. WTF is NJ's issue lol


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> lucky girl! OH is working at 6am so im up a lot of the night. last night was absolutely awful. jonathan would not sleep for more then 45 mins at a time! ive no idea why. the minute it was morning, he slept for 3.5 hours. ive def not slept more then 3.5 hours since he was born lol

That's how it was for us with #1 only I had no help. I was exhausted! This time around is such a different-and welcome- experience!


----------



## moter98

lch28 said:


> have you heard babies should not have more then 32 oz of milk a day? and should only eat 6-8 times a day? jonathan has anywhere from 26-32 oz a day and up to 10 bottles a day. im totally paranoid im over feeding him

I just know they should have about 2.5 oz per pound of body weight but that's just an average. Kash is eating about 3oz per pound of body weight. If there's anything I've learned since having my first, its that these numbers are all just averages and your baby may fall below or above these numbers. # 1 was well below and this one is above.


----------



## lch28

Jonathan is having 3.5 - 4 oz per pound. Last night he slept two hours at a time thank god


----------



## moter98

I think its totally fine at this stage. Your peid will tell you at the well child visits if its too much or not. Kash would eat more if I have him more but he was gassy yesterday so I'm gonna wait another day I think before increasing his formula for his little tummy to work on adjusting some more.glad Jonathan slept two hours at a time! Kash was up the first half of the night with trapped gas. Gave him some gas drops and layed him on his tummy across my legs to help him get it out. Then I had to sleep him in his swing with it turned up half speed. But it worked! I slept 3 hours before he woke up again to eat


----------



## lch28

aww poor lil fella!
jonathan had his ultrasound for his kidneys yesterday. still waiting on call from ped about results


----------



## moter98

Hope all turns out well for him....let me know when you find out
Kash's hearing test is scheduled for middle of next month...hope he passes with flying colors


----------



## lch28

=\ So Jonathan's kidney is still enlarged. Tomorrow he is gettinga VCUG. heres what it is copied from a website..



What is a VCUG (Voiding* Cysto-Urethrogram)?

A VCUG evaluates a child's bladder size, shape, and capacity, as well as the urethra. The urethra is the small tube that connects the bladder with the outside of the body. This procedure can also determine if a child has reflux &#8212; a condition where urine from the bladder goes upward back to the kidneys. This exam may be ordered after a child experiences frequent urinary tract infections.

A VCUG is obtained by the use of fluoroscopy and a contrast agent introduced through a catheter in the bladder. This exam is performed on children of all ages.

my poor baby =[


----------



## moter98

Oh no! Poor little guy. So why exactly are they doing that test? What does it determine? When I googled about the enlarged kidney it said in most cases it rights itself by 18 months...do they not want to wait that long?


----------



## moter98

Do they put him to sleep?
Ds 1 had to go through 5 sets of castings and stretchin of the foot as well as a tenotomy for his right clubfoot-cutting of the heel cord. He was given just Tylenol. It was weeks of watching him in pain and doing procedure. I feel for you. It's tough watching your newborn go through that kind of thing.


----------



## lch28

thanks hun, no hell be awake.. basically they are checking if he has reflux, which is when the urine goes back up to the kidney. Hes def getting enough wet diaeprs a day, 10+ .. but they said it can still be a possiblity. they first want to find out why its big. if he does have reflux it usually rights itself by the age of 5 . antibiotics are sometimes used and surgery only if its bad/baby gets lots of uti :cry:

that must have been so hard with DS. omg. juts cant imagine. my brother had eye surgery when he was a baby because he had hibismus. id be just beside myself if my baby had general anesthesia


----------



## moter98

I hope the test results are good!
Yeah I wouldn't want to have to put my baby under either. That was one thing we really liked about the clubfoot treatment was that baby didnt need to be sedated. It was hard enough as it was!
Hating that you have this to deal/worry about. Like a new baby isn't enough already!!!!


----------



## lch28

i was just so sure itd resolve itself in utero . darn it. oh well, im glad its nothing serious and its being looked at closely


----------



## moter98

yeah thats true


----------



## lch28

Jonathans appointment went well. He let out one little cry when they inserted the cather - then slept through the whole procedure. doc told me he never saw it before lol


----------



## moter98

Oh good! Glad he slept through. When do they get the results


----------



## lch28

not till monday ugh


----------



## moter98

Ugh, don't they know that's forever to a mom


----------



## lch28

seriously. driving me absolutely nuts. 
Jonathan falls asleep while he gets a bath :haha:


----------



## moter98

I bet!
Kash has been gassy and fussy, poor guy. I switched to dr browns bottles and hope that helps him. He sleeps very fitfully now unless held and even then sometimes he cries and pulls his legs up in pain. It's since I switched to the playtex nurser bottles and powdered formula so I don't know if its the bottle or the formula yet. He did seen to gulp a lot of air on the nurser nipples. He doesn't gulp any air with the browns


----------



## lch28

hope he feels better. Jonathan was gassy and i give him gas drops after every feeding. it worked immediately and its completely safe. i didnt give it to him until he was 4 weeks old though, so just recently. I use similac bottles. they have this little thingy to reduce bubbles and they seem to work well. they are expensive. what kind of formula?


----------



## moter98

Enfamil newborn. 
I've given him gas drops and gripe water. It's hit and miss if it works. Half the time he is fussy/gassy, he seems most comfortable when being held, so I hold him most of the time. It's becoming hard cause he won't sleep well at night and I have a toddler to take care of during the day as well. I hope these bottles work. So far I don't see a difference other than he is not gulping air through the nipple and he's been able to pass some gas today...I guess you could say that's an improvement already. But he is still fussy and seems in pain. I feel so bad for him.
I would not call it colic at this point....first was colicy and there is no mistaking that! Colic is unable to soothe no matter what you do


----------



## lch28

how much sleep are you getting at night?


----------



## moter98

Last night I got 6 hours, night before maybe 4. Most nights I get 6 hours at least though cause dh takes the first night night feeding, sometimes the first two even. How bout you?


----------



## lch28

Hmm, id say 6-8, but i nap during the day too. Jonathan sleeps so much still. Every 3 feeds hell stay awake. So i feed him, he goes to sleep.. wakes up in 3 hours, i feed him he goes to sleep, then hes up for 3 hours. then it repeats lol. He is def more awake/fussy at night. During the day hes totally fine to sleep in his bassinet or rock and play and at night he wants to sleep in bed with us :wacko: which totally scares me!


----------



## moter98

I don't usually get to sleep during the day now cause I've not got baby on same schedule as my toddler yet. 
I don't want to jinx it, but Kash has been just fine so far today. He's been sleeping and only waking to eat or get some cuddles, no signs of gas or pains today so far!
They do seem to be more fussy at night don't they....they have their days and nights mixed up in the beginning. 
I would be scared sleeping in bed with baby too. Have you thought of getting one of those sleeper beds?


----------



## lch28

thought of it, but our bed is just a full size, and i read that even with a queen bed it hardly fit. hes been sleeping in his rock and play right next to me. now he refuses to go in his bassinet. fantastic.. lol

glad Kash is feeling better!


----------



## moter98

Does he like sleeping elevated? We put towels underneath Kash crib mattress so he can sleep at an incline. Seems to help him. Also, have you tried rolling up baby blankets and tucking them on each side of him? Sometimes that helps them feel more secure. We do that for Kash or he won't sleep in the crib


----------



## lch28

idk if i should put towels under the bassinet mattress. i think he prefres to be elevated, but he has slept very well in his bassinet before. i should try the blanket thing!


----------



## moter98

Oh, yeah I don't how it would work exactly in a bassinet. Maybe just a very small baby receiving blanket, something that would only elevate it like 30 degrees. We had our too high at first and Kash slid down just a bit, so we. Tried the towels and that seems to be the prefect elevation.


----------



## lch28

id be scared the bassinet mattress would like slip lol, idk. 

So i was going crazy checking Jonathan all night. I was so scared to sleep and id just watch him. OH bought me this thing called SnuzaGo. and im in love with it. its a little tiny monitor


----------



## moter98

oh nice of him! i've got a monitor that alerts you if baby stops breathing as well as a video/audio monitor, plus his bedroom is only like 15 ft from ours.....yep i'm one of those worry wart moms. the only way i can sleep soundly! i still have ds1;s monitor on too....hes gonna be 3 soon lol


----------



## lch28

lol! do you have angel care?


----------



## moter98

its a babysence. got it used on ebay


----------



## Sweetz33

I get to join you ladies soon on the newborn baby group eeeeeeeeeeeeeee! LOLZ


----------



## moter98

Could be any day now Sweetz!


----------



## Sweetz33

*giggles* I'm getting induced tonight :)


----------



## moter98

what?! good luck!!!!!


----------



## lch28

Yayyy so exciting


----------



## moter98

Sweetz, sooooo where's baby pics?


----------



## moter98

How are you girls? I got sidetracked with my crazy hectic life now. Two boys= busy busy busy!
Kash is doing well. Got him on meds for reflux and he seems happier. He needs to be held a lot. But I'm figuring out how to calm him and I can even make him fall asleep on command lol


----------



## lch28

i lost the thread! i meant to answer the day you posted, and here i am 2 weeks later :dohh: How are you?? So glad Kash is feeling better. I am suspicious Jonathan has silent reflux.. but everyone thinks im nuts (my mom and OH..) but he has a dr appt on Thursday. How is Kash sleeping? Jonathan is still up every 3-4 hours mostly, sometimes hell sleep for 5 or 6. He is eating 5 oz every 3 -4hours. Heres a pic! Have a recent one of Kash?
 



Attached Files:







Jonathan.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1









Jonathan 3.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## moter98

Awe, he's so cute!! Kash is off all meds and doin much better now with the reflux. He sleeps upright for just half the night now. He's eating 5 oz durin the day and just under 4 oz at night. I've put him on the 7-7 schedule now. Meaning I lay him down in his crib at 7 and he usually falls asleep or watches his mobile a bit before falling asleep. He wakes twice in the night to eat but other than that he sleeps until 7, some days 6. He's such a good baby! 
Does Jonathan choke and or gag like he's in pain? That's what Kash used to do. And he wouldn't breathe during the episodes sometimes too


----------



## lch28

Oh my god. That is exactly what hes been doing.. it has just started though


----------



## moter98

That sounds like silent reflux. It means acid is coming up, but not enough to be throwing up a lot. This kind is worse cause it burns on the way up and then the way down again when they swallow it. Kash seems to have outgrown it. We started him on Zantac which helped alot, then he was on Prevacid but just for a couple weeks till we figured out that he was allergic to something in it. His face kept breaking out in rashes. I didn't give him any meds after that and he's seems fine. I do have him on a Gentle formula yet which is supposed to help too. 
Ask your dr about it, tell him/her the symptoms, they should be able to help you. It is scary when they choke!


----------



## lch28

its absolutely terrifying! but if he had silent reflux, wouldnt he have showed these signs from the beginning?


----------



## moter98

Good question. I suppose he could get it at any time and it could go away anytime too. It's also possible he will just get it now and then too. I have it myself and get flare ups about once a month. Does he choke and has less when he is in an upright position? Does he seem to be swallowing something back down when it happens?


----------

